# TeeJet Nozzle Discussion



## Ware

*Application Guide:*

This handy application chart rates TeeJet nozzles for different application types. You can click on each nozzle in the left column and it will navigate you to the appropriate TeeJet catalog page.

​


----------



## Ware

*My Preferences:*

I prefer an XR TeeJet for products that rely on foliar absorption. Note in the chart above that it is rated 'Excellent' for contact herbicides, fungicides, etc. Smaller droplets are generally considered better for uniform coverage on the plant leaf. However, it is not that great for drift management due to the fine droplet size, so keep that in mind on breezy days.








I prefer an AIXR TeeJet (air induction) for soil applied products like pre-emergent and wetting agents. Note in the chart above that it is rated 'Very Good' and 'Excellent' for soil applied and systemic products. It is rated 'Excellent' for drift management due to the coarse droplet size.








A good compromise between the two is the Turbo TeeJet. They are rated 'Very Good' across the board.


----------



## Ware

*Some Other Considerations:*

XRC and AIC nozzles are basically the same as the XR and AI, but are molded into a Quick TeeJet Cap for automatic spray alignment on a Quick TeeJet Nozzle Body. I prefer these on my Spreader-Mate, but probably prefer the regular XR/AIXR on a handheld or backpack sprayer wand because you can easily rotate them to a more comfortable orientation if you are using a 25598-*-NYR cap and gasket (which has a round hole).















TeeJet provides alternative ratings for some nozzles (Turbo TeeJet, Turbo TwinJet and XR/XRC) if you are operating below 30psi. I think this is because droplet size increases at lower presures. For example, an XR/XRC is 'Excellent' for contact products unless you are operating below 30psi - then it is only 'Good'... but becomes 'Very Good' for systemic applications and drift management.








Some TeeJet nozzles (like the XR/XRC) are produced in both 80 and 110 degree varieties (e.g. XR*80*04 and XR*110*04). This affects nozzle spacing/height recommendations if you are using a multi-nozzle boom. The 110 degree nozzles should be spaced 20" apart and 20" off the ground. The 80 degree nozzles should be spaced 20" apart and 30" off the ground. Just something to keep in mind if you are designing a boom.








The recommended strainer mesh is notated in parenthesis for each nozzle on the catalog page. For example, you should use a 50-mesh screen with the XR11004.








When ordering nozzles, the price will vary depending on the tip material. For example, the XR11004 is offered in stainless, polymer, ceramic and brass. I like the stainless ones. They are about twice the price of polymer, but I'm not ordering in quantities that would make that option cost prohibitive.


----------



## Ware

*Nozzle Color Selection:*

Once I have selected a nozzle type, there are basically two main variables I consider when choosing a nozzle color:

1) Ground speed
2) Operating pressure​
Changing either of those, along with nozzle color, will change your application rate. To decide on an application rate, you'll want to take into consideration things like:

1) Product-specific dilution requirements
2) Size of the area being sprayed
3) Sprayer tank capacity
4) Number of refills required​
*Example:*

Let's say I'm wanting to use an XR TeeJet and the product I'm spraying calls for a minimum of one gallon of carrier (water) per thousand square feet. I have a yellow (XR11002), a blue (XR11003), and a red (XR11004) on hand.

Rather than focus on one variable at a time, I use the chart and sort of massage my way into a solution. I know I naturally push my sprayer around 2.5 mph and the nozzle performs well at about 40psi, so I start by looking at the 40psi line for each of the three nozzles I have to see how many gallons per thousand square feet they will spray at 2.5 mph. This requires some minor interpolation, but I learn that under those conditions the yellow nozzle will give me about 0.56 gallons per thousand, the blue nozzle will give me about 0.84 gallons per thousand, and the red nozzle will give me about 1.16 gallons per thousand... so I would choose the red nozzle.

Alternatively, I could use the blue nozzle and either increase the system pressure to 60psi or reduce my walking speed to around 2 mph to get above the one gallon per thousand requirement. The yellow nozzle is not a viable option in this example.


----------



## Ware

Here is a look at some droplet size comparisons of (3) of my favorite nozzles...

For products that rely on foliar absorption like PGR, iron, or herbicides I use an XR11004-VS. If drift is a concern, I would use a TT11004-VP. For soil applied products, I use an AIXR10004-VP or AI11004-VS.


----------



## J_nick

Very nice write up Ware. I'm looking to upgrade my sprayer this spring so this really helps. I have a question about the different materials the nozzles are made from. What's the difference between SS with and without the visiflo, polymer, ceramic and the brass nozzles? Why would you choose one over the other?


----------



## Mightyquinn

J_nick said:


> Very nice write up Ware. I'm looking to upgrade my sprayer this spring so this really helps. I have a question about the different materials the nozzles are made from. What's the difference between SS with and without the visiflo, polymer, ceramic and the brass nozzles? Why would you choose one over the other?


From my understanding while I was researching all of this when putting my Franken-Mate together, the different nozzle materials are dependent on WHAT you are spraying as some products are more abrasive than others but for the normal homeowner who isn't spraying large volumes of product you could get away with just the normal tips. The visiflo, I believe, is Tee-Jets color coded nozzles so you know the flow rate regardless which tip it is.

Great write up Ware BTW!! Very informative.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Just to clear things up, when we are talking about operating pressure, if I'm using a 21psi CF, my operating pressure is 21PSI?


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice write up Ware. I'm looking to upgrade my sprayer this spring so this really helps. I have a question about the different materials the nozzles are made from. What's the difference between SS with and without the visiflo, polymer, ceramic and the brass nozzles? Why would you choose one over the other?
> 
> 
> 
> From my understanding while I was researching all of this when putting my Franken-Mate together, the different nozzle materials are dependent on WHAT you are spraying as some products are more abrasive than others but for the normal homeowner who isn't spraying large volumes of product you could get away with just the normal tips. The visiflo, I believe, is Tee-Jets color coded nozzles so you know the flow rate regardless which tip it is.
> 
> Great write up Ware BTW!! Very informative.
Click to expand...

MQ is exactly right, the various tip materials are basically a cost versus nozzle life decision. If you really want to nerd out, bookmark TeeJet's A User's Guide to Spray Nozzles for some late night reading, but to summarize what they have to say about tip materials (p. 33):

*Brass* materials wear quickly. A brass nozzle may have an increase in flow of 10-15% after 50 hours of use, depending on what product is being sprayed.

*Polymer* tips typically have a wear life 2-3x longer than brass.

*Stainless* tips have a wear life 4-6x longer than brass.

*Ceramic* tips have a wear life 20-50x longer than brass.​
It looks like Sprayer Depot has the XR11004 priced like this:

VisiFlo Brass (VB) - $4.43
VisiFlo Polymer (VP) - $2.14
VisiFlo Stainless (VS) - $4.76
VisiFlo Ceramic (VK) - $3.68​
So if nozzle life is your focus, it looks like ceramic is the clear winner, but as MQ mentioned, we're not likely to wear them out as a homeowner. I don't think you could go wrong with any of them, but I stay away from the brass. As I mentioned earlier, I usually buy the stainless. They are not cost prohibitive for the number of nozzles I purchase and I feel like they are probably more durable in the event you bump the end of the wand on something.

The VisiFlo, like MQ mentioned, is just the color-coded polymer that allows for easy identification. The XR11004-VS (VisiFlo Stainless) looks like this. Note the actual spray orifice is stainless:








A non-VisiFlo tip would look like this - just imagine sorting through a box full of these that all look the same:


----------



## Ware

Iriasj2009 said:


> Just to clear things up, when we are talking about operating pressure, if I'm using a 21psi CF, my operating pressure is 21PSI?


Yes sir. So you would want to read the 20psi line for each tip color in the table. For example, a (red) XR11004 should give you a medium droplet size (yellow M) and 1.0 gallon per thousand square feet if you walk at 2 mph.

Note that the table values are based on boom specifications of 20" between nozzles and 20" off the ground (for 110 degree nozzles)... so with a backpack or handheld it's important to remember that the table is only accurate if you're holding the nozzle 20" off the ground and spacing your passes 20" apart. That's obviously easier said than done, so the tables should really only be used as a guide - if that makes sense.

The tighter you are able to hold each variable, the more accurate your results will be. That's why a CF valve or pressure regulator is so important - that's one less variable you have to deal with.


----------



## Ware

Something else that is nice about about the VisiFlo color codes is that the rated flow for each color translates between nozzle styles. In other words, a red XR TeeJet has the same flow specs as a red AI TeeJet - so re-calibration is not necessary if you swap for a different style nozzle, but maintain the same color. This makes for an easy transition if you are spraying both contact and systemic products.

Let's break down a couple different nozzle part numbers:









*XR11004-VS*​
This is a red XR TeeJet (XR) with a 110 degree pattern (110) that flows 0.40 GPM at 40 psi (04). The VS suffix means it is a VisiFlo Stainless tip.









*AI11004-VS*​
This is a red AI TeeJet (AI) with a 110 degree pattern (110) that flows 0.40 GPM at 40 psi (04). The VS suffix means it is a VisiFlo Stainless tip.

So the "04" in the part number tells you that it is designed to flow 0.40 GPM at 40 psi. Similarly, an XR11003-VS is designed to flow 0.30 GPM at 40 psi.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Great information ware, thank you, helps a lot. I'm trying to take my lawn to the next level this year and I need to get everything right. Last year I overapplied a PGR on established celebration by using my cheap setup and it really hurt the turf..


----------



## Mightyquinn

I never knew someone could get this nerdy about spray tips  Good info nonetheless!!!


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> I never knew someone could get this nerdy about spray tips  Good info nonetheless!!!


Ha, keep in mind all of this nozzle talk is ancillary to having a nice dfw_wand and/or sprayer rig.

By the way, we need to see some pictures of your Franken-Sprayer.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew someone could get this nerdy about spray tips  Good info nonetheless!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, keep in mind all of this nozzle talk is ancillary to having a nice dfw_wand and/or sprayer rig.
> 
> By the way, we need to see some pictures of your Franken-Sprayer.
Click to expand...

Done!


----------



## Mightyquinn

I would just like to add that this is the set up I use on my Franken-Sprayer-Mate.

I prefer the Teejet Turbo Induction Flat for all my soil applied products such as Prodiamine, Wetting Agents and Insecticides. I like the course spray and that it's not as affected by wind as much.









I prefer the Teejet Turbo Wide Angle Flat Tip for all my foliar applications such as Primo Maxx, Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate and Celsius as it has a smaller droplet size but still has good drift management.









For spot spraying weeds with Celsius, I like to use Teejet XR in Green as it has a lower flow rate than the red tips and gives you a nice even flat spray. This will also help prevent over application as all you need to do is "wet" the weed and not saturate it.









Whenever I am done with the Franken-Sprayer, I usually have some product left over, so I will pour it into my 2 Gallon Gilmour Sprayer and finish spraying. I like to use Teejet XR in Red especially with my Primo/Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate mix to go back over all my "trimming" areas along the fence, house and sidewalk/driveway. It helps give it longer control in those areas.









I just recently found this Teejet Adjustable Cone Tip when I purchased a Stihl SG 11 hand sprayer(I will try to do a review on it later) and it only came with a misting tip. The Teejet Cone Tip screws on perfectly to the Stihl and gives you a quality adjustable tip and it has the 11/16" Teejet threads so it should screw on to the DFW Wand without any issues.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Well that's a lot to think about. I just got the 20v backpack sprayer and need to figure out what tips to use with it now. I thought it would be simpler but that's a lot of variables lol


----------



## Ware

GrassDaddy said:


> Well that's a lot to think about. I just got the 20v backpack sprayer and need to figure out what tips to use with it now. I thought it would be simpler but that's a lot of variables lol


There is a lot of information above, but I would break it down or simplify it like this:


Figure out which color nozzle produces your desired flow (e.g. 1gal per thousand).
Order a nozzle rated excellent for contact products and a nozzle rated excellent for systemic products in that color.

I really only use two nozzle styles - a red XR/XRC (for contact products) and a red AI/AIC (for systemic products).


----------



## CH3NO2

Are teejet fittings compatible with Solo wand thread sizes?


----------



## Mightyquinn

CH3NO2 said:


> Are teejet fittings compatible with Solo wand thread sizes?


Yes, they are!! I know because I have replaced the wand on my Gilmour Sprayer with a Solo and I just bought a Solo 456 Sprayer and they fit just fine. The threads are the same and the tips will fit on the end too. You just have to remove the blue metal strainer first.


----------



## wardconnor

Yes with adapter that I just bought.

You need "retaining nut" 4074148 from sprayer Depot.

Then get nozzles that are not quick connects or fancy. Get plain nozzles with flat bottom


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> Yes with adapter that I just bought.
> 
> You need "retaining nut" 4074148 from sprayer Depot.
> 
> Then get nozzles that are not quick connects or fancy. Get plain nozzles with flat bottom


Both of my sprayers didn't require any additional parts. Do you have older models?


----------



## wardconnor

Mine is not that old. Bought it from Costco a couple of years ago. May 2014. Pictures of what it came with below.

After you said that MQ I remembered that Costco mailed me some extra parts after I bought the sprayer. Did not think twice about them until your post just now. Looks like they mailed me the adapter as well that I'll show below.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Yep, that adapter in the last pic looks exactly like mine.


----------



## MarkV

So I want to spray Talstar P and Celsius. From what I've read they both should be applied at 1 gal per 1K square feet.

An XR11004 at 20 psi would get me that correct?

And that tip would be an acceptable tip for both of those products? Talstar P would be sprayed inside and outside.

Thanks.


----------



## Ware

MarkV said:


> So I want to spray Talstar P and Celsius. From what I've read they both should be applied at 1 gal per 1K square feet.
> 
> An XR11004 at 20 psi would get me that correct?
> 
> And that tip would be an acceptable tip for both of those products? Talstar P would be sprayed inside and outside.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, according to the chart if you were walking at 2mph with the wand 20" off the ground and 20" between passes an XR11004 would put down 1 gal/k at 20psi. This is theoretical, of course - because it would be difficult to do exactly that, but it should give you an idea of how the nozzle is designed to perform. Make sense?

I would start there and practice spraying 1,000 sq ft with one gallon of water. Adjust your walking speed until you are consistently putting down about a gallon per k. If it just isn't happening for you, then change nozzle colors.

This is where the CF valve really comes into play - spray rates are basically influenced by 3 variables: nozzle size, pressure, and ground speed. The CF valve fixes the pressure, so that's one less variable that you have to worry about maintaining.

And yes, if I was going to pick one tip to do everything, it would probably be an XR series.

Hope his helps.


----------



## MarkV

I think I'm picking it up.

No wonder so many people pay to have their yards sprayed. I had no idea it could be so complicated.


----------



## Ware

MarkV said:


> I think I'm picking it up.
> 
> No wonder so many people pay to have their yards sprayed. I had no idea it could be so complicated.


There are a lot of moving pieces, but really what it comes down to is figuring out which nozzle, pressure and ground speed get you close to that 1 gallon per thousand. There is more than one way to get there, and we're not building pianos - so just get as close you can. The important part is to have a general feel for how much carrier (water) you're spraying over a 1k sq ft area so you don't over/under apply your products.


----------



## kolbasz

Since this thread is all about the Tee Jet, I was curious, how does the Tee Jet vary from any other general after market fan tip?

Is there a real difference when it comes to applying product? Seeing that different tips are better of worse than others depending on application, I assume yes. Maybe my single generic tip is having me doing it all wrong and instead it is time for a tee jet.

Also, is there a single tee jet that if you are going to get one, that it is the one to get? All it the single tee jet that covers 90% of applications or is this an area that requires several tips, specific for for each application as a home user?


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> Since this thread is all about the Tee Jet, I was curious, how does the Tee Jet vary from any other general after market fan tip?
> 
> Is there a real difference when it comes to applying product? Seeing that different tips are better of worse than others depending on application, I assume yes. Maybe my single generic tip is having me doing it all wrong and instead it is time for a tee jet.
> 
> Also, is there a single tee jet that if you are going to get one, that it is the one to get? All it the single tee jet that covers 90% of applications or is this an area that requires several tips, specific for for each application as a home user?


The TeeJet brand is widely available and they have nice performance charts, but I'm sure there are other good brands.

If I was buying a single TeeJet nozzle for everything, I would probably go with something like an XR or Turbo TeeJet in your desired flow rating (e.g. XR110xx or TT110xx). They're pretty cheap though ($3-4), so I use separate nozzles for contact and systemic products.


----------



## kolbasz

Yeah, after I posted, I noticed there are better ones for pre m and others for foliage/weed. I never even considered this.

What do you think about the dual jet ones?

And by flow rating. You essentially mean how much product to how fast I am walking, right?


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> Yeah, after I posted, I noticed there are better ones for pre m and others for foliage/weed. I never even considered this.
> 
> What do you think about the dual jet ones?
> 
> And by flow rating. You essentially mean how much product to how fast I am walking, right?


The Turbo TwinJets are supposed to have the best all-around performance, but the twin streams are a little awkward for use on a handheld wand. The angle between each stream is 60°, so it's basically spraying forward and backward at the same time - hence the fantastic coverage.

And on the flow ratings, if you look at the charts, the 04's are rated for 0.40gpm at 40psi, the 02's are rated for 0.20gpm at 40psi, etc.

Example: XR110*04* is a red (0.40gpm @ 40psi nozzle). The *XR* is the nozzle type designation, and the *110* is the spay pattern (110°).

Your actual flow is dependent on 3 variables: pressure, nozzle size, and walking speed. Changing any of those will change how much product you are putting down.


----------



## pennstater2005

Are the TeeJet's compatible with all sprayers? I have a Chapin and would like a more precise spray. Or would I need to swap out the whole wand as well?


----------



## wardconnor

pennstater2005 said:


> Are the TeeJet's compatible with all sprayers? I have a Chapin and would like a more precise spray. Or would I need to swap out the whole wand as well?


If the end of your wand looks like the last picture in this post then all you have to do is buy a tip and it will slide right in.

Having the right tips make all the difference in the world. For that matter, getting your spray game on fleek is "next level" lawn care. Please chime in if you agree.


----------



## stotea

pennstater2005 said:


> Are the TeeJet's compatible with all sprayers? I have a Chapin and would like a more precise spray. Or would I need to swap out the whole wand as well?


I *think* most Chapin and for sure Jacto sprayers are compatible with TeeJets right out of the box.


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, after I posted, I noticed there are better ones for pre m and others for foliage/weed. I never even considered this.
> 
> What do you think about the dual jet ones?
> 
> And by flow rating. You essentially mean how much product to how fast I am walking, right?
> 
> 
> 
> The Turbo TwinJets are supposed to have the best all-around performance, but the twin streams are a little awkward for use on a handheld wand. The angle between each stream is 60°, so it's basically spraying forward and backward at the same time - hence the fantastic coverage.
> 
> And on the flow ratings, if you look at the charts, the 04's are rated for 0.40gpm at 40psi, the 02's are rated for 0.20gpm at 40psi, etc.
> 
> Example: XR110*04* is a red (0.40gpm @ 40psi nozzle). The *XR* is the nozzle type designation, and the *110* is the spay pattern (110°).
> 
> Your actual flow is dependent on 3 variables: pressure, nozzle size, and walking speed. Changing any of those will change how much product you are putting down.
Click to expand...

Man, I gotta get on "fleek".

So, what about the pressure regulators. I get it that a 20PSI ensures I have 20 PSI and if I drop below this, then it does not spray. But what about more that 20? lets say 40, my assumption is that it sprays and the only thing regulated is the low end.

I have a stihl sg20 backpack, it is rated at 40PSI +/- 10%, my assumption is that I go with the 40PSI regulator to ensure my proper pressure. the only place I am impacted then is -10%.

Once that is on lock, I guess I should determine how fast I am walking, although I always feel like I am in a hurry (walking faster than normal pace) when spraying.


----------



## pennstater2005

wardconnor said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the TeeJet's compatible with all sprayers? I have a Chapin and would like a more precise spray. Or would I need to swap out the whole wand as well?
> 
> 
> 
> If the end of your wand looks like the last picture in this post then all you have to do is buy a tip and it will slide right in.
> 
> Having the right tips make all the difference in the world. For that matter, getting your spray game on fleek is "next level" lawn care. Please chime in if you agree.
Click to expand...

It looks similar except it's a brass nozzle. I might just call TeeJet. Thanks Ward.


----------



## wardconnor

pennstater2005 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the TeeJet's compatible with all sprayers? I have a Chapin and would like a more precise spray. Or would I need to swap out the whole wand as well?
> 
> 
> 
> If the end of your wand looks like the last picture in this post then all you have to do is buy a tip and it will slide right in.
> 
> Having the right tips make all the difference in the world. For that matter, getting your spray game on fleek is "next level" lawn care. Please chime in if you agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks similar except it's a brass nozzle. I might just call TeeJet. Thanks Ward.
Click to expand...

It will work then. I have that brass nozzle as well. You just need a tip that looks like this and has this style

http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/TeeJet-Extended-Range-Flat-Spray-Tips/XR110015VP

Not necessarily that tip but that style tip. Sprayer Depot customer service is helpful as well.


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> Man, I gotta get on "fleek".
> 
> So, what about the pressure regulators. I get it that a 20PSI ensures I have 20 PSI and if I drop below this, then it does not spray. But what about more that 20? lets say 40, my assumption is that it sprays and the only thing regulated is the low end.
> 
> I have a stihl sg20 backpack, it is rated at 40PSI +/- 10%, my assumption is that I go with the 40PSI regulator to ensure my proper pressure. the only place I am impacted then is -10%.
> 
> Once that is on lock, I guess I should determine how fast I am walking, although I always feel like I am in a hurry (walking faster than normal pace) when spraying.


No, a CF valve holds constant to its rating - it regulates down on the top end, and stops spraying if the system pressure drops below that pressure.

I have an SG20, and I would not go above a 29psi CF valve for it. I think the next step up is a 44psi. With it you would either not be able to build enough pressure, or you would be pumping constantly to maintain it. Going with a lower rated CF valve will give you a buffer to work with - i.e. pump up to ~40psi, then operate in the 29-40psi range (but again, actual pressure at the nozzle would be regulated to a constant 29psi)

I think a CF valve is equally, if not more important than having the right tip. Once you have control of your nozzle (flow rating/droplet size) and pressure, the only other variables to contend with are your walking speed and nozzle height off the ground. Basically the more variables you can fix, the more consistent your applications will be.

The only instances where I would not recommend a CF valve are with an electric push or electric backpack sprayer - those pumps seem to do a good job of maintaining a constant pressure. Manual pump sprayers are inherently more variable.


----------



## kolbasz

That is awesome! This is exactly what I was hoping for, pressure higher/lower means, perfect pressure/no flow depending on the side I am on.

As for the proper tee jet, surely it's preference, but is there a "get this flow rate" one size fits 90%? Like, just get the red one...


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> As for the proper tee jet, surely it's preference, but is there a "get this flow rate" one size fits 90%? Like, just get the red one...


Red is a good place to start. I use yellow for spot spraying with powerful herbicides.


----------



## kolbasz

What do you consider powerful herbicide vs regular herbicide? Just curious.


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> What do you consider powerful herbicide vs regular herbicide? Just curious.


Like Celsius mixed at the high rate (I'm warm season). But really anything that could cause unwanted damage if over-applied.


----------



## BXMurphy

For the new guys (like me)...

I think you have to start _somewhere_ and get some experience.

I bought my first backpack sprayer, a Jacto XP416. I then cut off the wand and tricked it out with dfw_pilot's sprayer wand. (stotea said earlier that it would accept a TeeJet out of the box but... oh, well... I have a nicer wand instead of "stock")

Anyway... the dfw_pilot recommended nozzle didn't fit my walking speed, yard configuration, whatever...

I knew this because... when I was done practicing 2-3 times, I still had maybe a gallon of water left over. I would have to get down to counting "one Mississippi, two Mississippi" between steps in order to empty my sprayer at the exact moment I finished spraying my yard.

It could have easily been the other way around. Maybe I would still need more product because I wasn't done spraying my whole yard.

From what I have learned, this is what "calibrating" is all about. And that is why nozzle selection is important.


----------



## Ware

BXMurphy said:


> From what I have learned, this is what "calibrating" is all about. And that is why nozzle selection is important...


Bingo. :thumbup:

There are basically 3 variables to you can manipulate... pressure, nozzle size, and walking speed.


----------



## BXMurphy

Ware said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have learned, this is what "calibrating" is all about. And that is why nozzle selection is important...
> 
> 
> 
> There are basically 3 variables to you can manipulate... pressure, nozzle size, and walking speed.
Click to expand...

Yep! And, like you said... distance between passes and height above ground. Here, though, a tracking/marking dye will be your friend.

The control flow valve simply removes one of the critical variables from the equation. The nozzle size accommodates your walking speed and... maximizes the coverage for your application.

Fine mist for foliar applications. Coarse spray for soil pre-emergent. Or... Coarse spray to minimize drift at a cost of less blade coverage (but, really, it will die just the same).

Just an amazing write-up, Ware. Thank you for helping the new guys like me.

The folks on The Lawn Forum are the best.


----------



## Txmx583

Where do you guys but yours from? Is there a online store for most teejet tips, pre emergent and what not that most use?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Txmx583 said:


> Where do you guys but yours from? Is there a online store for most teejet tips, pre emergent and what not that most use?


These are a few places I visit for sprayer parts.

Sprayer Depot
Minnesonta Wanner Company
Agrimart

For lawn chemicals

Do My Own Lawn
Do My Own Pest Control
Pestrong

It's also a good idea to look at eBay, as you can sometimes find a better deal on somethings there. I know people have purchased Certainty and Celsius off of eBay for cheaper than you can find it elsewhere.


----------



## Txmx583

Thanks MQ


----------



## Ware

I have found spraysmarter.com to be cheaper than Sprayer Depot on most items.


----------



## Movingshrub

Mightyquinn said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you guys but yours from? Is there a online store for most teejet tips, pre emergent and what not that most use?
> 
> 
> 
> These are a few places I visit for sprayer parts.
> 
> Sprayer Depot
> Minnesonta Wanner Company
> Agrimart
> 
> For lawn chemicals
> 
> Do My Own Lawn
> Do My Own Pest Control
> Pestrong
> 
> It's also a good idea to look at eBay, as you can sometimes find a better deal on somethings there. I know people have purchased Certainty and Celsius off of eBay for cheaper than you can find it elsewhere.
Click to expand...

For lawn chemicals,

There is also 
Lawn and Pest Control Supply

then there are the local brick and mortar stores - Site One/John Deere Landscapes, Ewing Irrigation, FIS Outdoor, Tractor Supply, and your local Co-Op.

In my experience, online and the co-op tend to be where I find the best pricing.


----------



## Movingshrub

I'm looking for a sanity check on my TeeJet Nozzle Selection.

For my handcan sprayer - I am using the 15PSI CF valve.

Most of the herbicides I'm spraying call for a medium (preferred) or coarse sized droplet if necessary.

At 15 PSI - for a medium sized droplet, from a 110 degree nozzle, the choices I see are:
Cap separate: XR11002, XR110025, XR11003, XR11004, XR11005, or XR11006
Cap included/built-in: XRC11002, XRC110025, XRC11003, XRC11004, or XRC11005

Each at varying degree of GPM. Am I missing something, or are ANY of those basically sufficient choices?

All are XR Teejet nozzles.

Separate, but related, I pulled the trigger on a Chapin push sprayer. I'm planning to go with four nozzles.
The herbicide I plan to apply with it call for a coarse or coarser droplet size.
My understanding is the sprayer pump operates at 1 GPM at 40PSI.

As a result, I'm looking at:
Teejet Air Induction XR Flat Spray Tips AIXR110015 (0.15GPM) Coarse Sized Droplets at 30 and 40PSI
Teejet Turbo Twinjet TTJ60-11002 (0.20GPM) Coarse Sized Droplets at 30 and 40PSI

Is there a reason to pick one over the other? I need a combo that doesn't exceed the GPM output of the pump with four nozzles, and produces coarse droplets at 30 and 40 PSI, to account for any pressure loss due to the check valves I intend to use.

I plan to spray Prodiamine 65WDG, Princep 4L (Simazine), and Monument 75WG.

I also have some T-Nex PGR that I plan to apply next year. Furthermore, I will likely try to use a liquid insecticide on my yard, and if that calls for different nozzles, well, so be it.


----------



## Ware

Yeah, the XR's are a good all-around nozzle, and just pick a flow rate that suits your pace/style. I prefer yellow (02's) for spot spraying, but YMMV. They're cheap enough I would just buy a few and experiment to see what you like.

The Turbo TwinJets are attractive on the charts, but would be hard to make work on a push sprayer. On my setup, they would spray back into the tires. For coarse droplets I use the AIXR's.


----------



## gene_stl

Thank you Ware. What a terrific thread.


----------



## wardconnor

gene_stl said:


> Thank you Ware. What a terrific thread.


I couldn't agree more. This thread is so awesome. Such good information. I have referred to it many times.


----------



## kolbasz

Was planning to get there generic red tip xr80 for tenacity and glyphosphate, etc. From what I read it seems for prodiamine I need something else. Is there a generic course top too


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> Was planning to get there generic red tip xr80 for tenacity and glyphosphate, etc. From what I read it seems for prodiamine I need something else. Is there a generic course top too


I like AI (air induction) nozzles for systemic or soil applied products like Prodiamine. If you are going with the XR8004 for contact products and wanted to maintain the same calibration you would go with the AI8004.

Those are 80° nozzles. If you wanted 110° nozzles you would choose XR11004 and AI11004.


----------



## kolbasz

and 80 vs 110 is that 110 has slightly wider coverage, right?


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> and 80 vs 110 is that 110 has slightly wider coverage, right?


Yes. For a single nozzle handheld wand it probably doesn't matter, but for a boom sprayer it affects the recommended spacing and nozzle height.


----------



## kolbasz

and while rated good for contact product, for my home application of tenacity, fungicides, etc, a good rating is good enough. Or should I be OCD and looking at the very good and excellent tips?


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> and while rated good for contact product, for my home application of tenacity, fungicides, etc, a good rating is good enough. Or should I be OCD and looking at the very good and excellent tips?


Yeah, I wouldn't overthink it.

The XR's are rated excellent for contact products if operated at pressures above 30psi.

The AI's are rated very good/excellent for soil applied/systemic applications due to the larger droplets.

Turbo TeeJet's are rated very good across the board (at pressures above 30psi). I have used/like these as well.

The Turbo TwinJet's have the _best_ ratings across the board, but they are not conducive to spot spraying - or most home wand/boom setups. The 60° angle between the streams is a little awkward.


----------



## kolbasz

I guess what I am trying to determine is the number of tips I want.

I can get crazy and and have 5-6.

Or, get the 2 AI's you mention. One is for plant contact solutions and one for ground contact. This keeps the decisions easy as other than prodiamine, I have no other ground contact product (yet).

Only question then, if the simplistic 2 tip solution works is as you mentioned spot treating. Am I still covered or do I expand to a third tip for spot application/treatment


----------



## Ware

I think two different tips would be fine - XR for contact and AI for systemic. If you just wanted one tip for everything, I would go with the Turbo TeeJet (TT). Note that it is only offered in 110°.


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> The Turbo TwinJet's have the _best_ ratings across the board, but they are not conducive to spot spraying - or most home wand/boom setups. The 60° angle between the streams is a little awkward.


These are what I use with my Chapin push sprayer and 3 nozzle boom in blue (11003). They are great for primo apps, but I'm thinking about getting some air induction nozzles for the prodiamine apps. I've used the AI nozzles before with the backpack sprayer, but thought I would try using these TTJ nozzles with the boom this past year. I can't decide if it really makes a difference since the product is getting watered in anyway.


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> I think two different tips would be fine - XR for contact and AI for systemic. If you just wanted one tip for everything, I would go with the Turbo TeeJet (TT). Note that it is only offered in 110°.


So I am clear.

Systemic is on plant (absorbed) and on ground (roots/pre-m)

Ground is ground only

contact is on plant only


----------



## Ware

Spammage said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Turbo TwinJet's have the _best_ ratings across the board, but they are not conducive to spot spraying - or most home wand/boom setups. The 60° angle between the streams is a little awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are what I use with my Chapin push sprayer and 3 nozzle boom in blue (11003). They are great for primo apps, but I'm thinking about getting some air induction nozzles for the prodiamine apps. I've used the AI nozzles before with the backpack sprayer, but thought I would try using these TTJ nozzles with the boom this past year. I can't decide if it really makes a difference since the product is getting watered in anyway.
Click to expand...

I couldn't use the TwinJet's on my boom because one of the streams would spray back into the tires on my spreader.

At the end of the day, I think you're right that it may not matter too much, but the AI's should also give you a little better drift management.


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> So I am clear.
> 
> Systemic is on plant (absorbed) and on ground (roots/pre-m)
> 
> Ground is ground only
> 
> contact is on plant only


Contact products affect only the parts of the plant contacted by the chemical.

Systemic products are absorbed by the roots and/or foliage and are translocated (moved) throughout the plant.


----------



## kolbasz

so prodiamine would not fall under systemic, meaning my tip needs to be good for ground app.

OK, I think I am making some headway. Never thought selecting tips would be so involved.


----------



## kolbasz

one last question. Is there a legend that explains the various drop sizes?


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> one last question. Is there a legend that explains the various drop sizes?


Questions are good.

Try these:

TeeJet Drop Size Classification
TeeJet Droplet Size and Drift Information
Applicator's Guide to Spray Droplet Size, Drift, Nozzle Selection, and Spray Coverage​
Also note in the TeeJet nozzle catalog that the drop size is color coded in the 3rd column for each nozzle, which varies with pressure.

Drift management is rated in the table on the right side of each catalog page:


----------



## cnet24

Has anyone modified the 20v Chapin backpack sprayer with the DFW wand/nozzles suggested in this thread? I'm curious because I just got one, and wondering what further modifications are needed.

From what I picked up on, the CF valve isn't necessary since the power source does the job to maintain a constant PSI.

Also @Ware - for this scenario, could you elaborate on this comment? Can you explain further why the cap & gasket is a better approach for backpack sprayers?



Ware said:


> *Some Other Considerations:*
> 
> I prefer these on my Spreader-Mate, but probably prefer the regular XR/AIXR on a handheld or backpack sprayer wand because you can easily rotate them to a more comfortable orientation if you are using a 25598-*-NYR cap and gasket (which has a round hole).


----------



## Ware

@cnet24 I put a dfw_wand on my Stihl backpack sprayer, but I haven't felt the need to do so on my Chapin 20V backpack. I just drop a TeeJet nozzle into the cap on the poly wand and go to work. The spray is very consistent. A CF valve really shines on a pump sprayer - where pressure is variable. You could build a dfw_wand sans CF valve if you prefer a brass wand or wanted to use a ball check nozzle strainer though. :thumbup:

The separate cap and gasket (if you pick the cap with a round hole) will let you rotate the nozzle inside the cap to an angle of your preference. The Quick TeeJet Cap attaches to the nozzle body with like a 1/4 turn. If you are using nozzles that are built into a cap and don't like the resulting angle, your only option is to tighten or loosen the whole nozzle body on the CF valve (or wand if not using a CF valve). Either work - it's just personal preference.

*Option 1:*






















*Option 2:*


----------



## Ware

*Option 3:*








Note how dfw's white Quick TeeJet Cap is the same shape as the nozzle. This yields the same result as Option 2 above. The reason they do this is so you don't have to worry about indexing your nozzles on a sprayer boom - where the nozzle bodies are fixed.

With Option 1, you can rotate the tip inside the cap to your preferred orientation. I'm a little weird in that I prefer a pushing motion for blanket apps and a sweeping (left-right) motion when spot spraying.

Lawn care is all about choices. :lol:


----------



## cnet24

@Ware that explanation was great, thank you.

For what it's worth, I priced out the DFW wand (no CF valve)+ the two tee-jet nozzles listed by Ware (in stainless steel) on Sprayer Depot ($106.25) & Spraysmarter ($82.40). These prices do not include shipping.

One more question- what is the difference between the 80 & 110 degree models? I assume that the 110 degree covers a wider area per spray?


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> One more question- what is the difference between the 80 & 110 degree models? I assume that the 110 degree covers a wider area per spray?


Correct, just note that the flow rates are the same. For example, an XR11004 and XR8004 are both rated for 0.40gpm at 40psi. So if sprayed from the same nozzle height (with all other things equal), the XR8004 would technically yield a higher application rate (same flow rate over a smaller area). Not a huge deal - just note that your calibration could be different if you interchange between 80° and 110° nozzles of the same color.

On a spray boom, it affects the recommended nozzle height for optimum performance. TeeJet recommends 20" spacing and 20" nozzle height for 110° nozzles. They recommend 20" spacing and 30" nozzle height for 80° nozzles.


----------



## cnet24

Thanks @Ware . Great information in this thread as well as the DFW wand forum- just placed an order :thumbup:


----------



## WarEagle26

Is there any difference between the AI and AIXR nozzles? The chart looks like they have all the same ratings and characteristics.. I ordered an AI11004-VS tip the other day (along with an XR11004-VS) and then noticed today that there was actually an AIXR tip. Looks like the AIXR nozzles are all polymer and don't have the option of stainless tips. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ware

WarEagle26 said:


> Is there any difference between the AI and AIXR nozzles? The chart looks like they have all the same ratings and characteristics.. I ordered an AI11004-VS tip the other day (along with an XR11004-VS) and then noticed today that there was actually an AIXR tip. Looks like the AIXR nozzles are all polymer and don't have the option of stainless tips. Am I missing something?


The performance should be very similar. As you noted, the AI has a stainless insert and is available in both 80° and 110°. The AIXR is only available in 110° and has a removable pre-orifice. The AI has a recommended pressure rating of 30-115 PSI, and the AIXR has a recommended operating range of 15-90 PSI. So I guess if you planned on operating below 30 PSI the AIXR might have an edge.


----------



## WarEagle26

Thanks, Ware. Planning to use these with my Chapin 20v backpack sprayer, which I think should have a pretty constant pressure of around 35-40 psi, so I should be good with what I ordered.


----------



## Movingshrub

@WarEagle26

I have a push Chapin sprayer. I didn't bother with CF valves with my teejet setup. I contacted Chapin and was told the output was at 40PSI, and took their word for it. I think the CF valve is more beneficial where you may experience a pressure drop off as you spray.


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


> ...I think the CF valve is more beneficial where you may experience a pressure drop off as you spray.


+1


----------



## WarEagle26

Movingshrub said:


> @WarEagle26
> 
> I have a push Chapin sprayer. I didn't bother with CF valves with my teejet setup. I contacted Chapin and was told the output was at 40PSI, and took their word for it. I think the CF valve is more beneficial where you may experience a pressure drop off as you spray.


 :thumbup: Yep, agree with you on the CF valves. Not planning to use them in this setup with my 20v Chapin.


----------



## cnet24

@Ware & @dfw_pilot tagging you guys to get your feedback...

I made the wand conversion today and have a couple of questions, specifically related to the TeeJet Cap. I ordered part # 25598-3-NYR in red from SpraySmarter and it seems I don't have the ability to adjust and orient the tip with this part once fastened in, with the gasket. Additionally, the nipple on the end of the AI nozzle seems to bump up against the screen in the Nozzle Body adapter (part QJT-NYB) and will not snap in. I'm hoping I have just ordered the wrong TeeJet Cap? Any advice is appreciated, thanks!

***I'll post pictures once available- looks like the app normally used isn't showing?


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> @Ware & @dfw_pilot tagging you guys to get your feedback...
> 
> I made the wand conversion today and have a couple of questions, specifically related to the TeeJet Cap. I ordered part # 25598-3-NYR in red from SpraySmarter and it seems I don't have the ability to adjust and orient the tip with this part once fastened in, with the gasket. Additionally, the nipple on the end of the AI nozzle seems to bump up against the screen in the Nozzle Body adapter (part QJT-NYB) and will not snap in. I'm hoping I have just ordered the wrong TeeJet Cap? Any advice is appreciated, thanks!
> 
> ***I'll post pictures once available- looks like the app normally used isn't showing?


You should not be able to rotate the tip once it is locked onto the QJT-NYB nozzle body. The 1/4 turn sandwiches the gasket to create a tight seal.

There is a note on the AI catalog page that says "due to the pre-orifice design, this tip is not compatible with the 4193A check valve tip strainer."

Here is an explanation about the postimage extension not working right now.


----------



## Ware

Also, check out this post for more details about using a cap with a round hole. I think it has created some confusion...



Ware said:


> Sorry for the confusion, let me try to better explain...
> 
> Here is the catalog page for ordering Quick TeeJet Caps, where you can see that the 25612-*-NYR (where * denotes the color code) is the recommended cap and gasket set for many of the nozzle types we discuss in the TeeJet Nozzle Discussion thread (XR, TT, AIXR, etc). The 25612-*-NYR does not have a round hole in the end of it - it is slotted to fit the nozzles it was designed for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you fully engage this cap (with the nozzle and gasket installed) onto the lugs of the QJT-NYB nozzle body, you end up with the nozzle oriented in a specific direction. To change that orientation, you would need to tighten or loosen the QJT-NYB on the CF Valve:
> 
> ​
> If you never want to change the orientation of your nozzle, there is absolutely nothing wrong with this setup - just tighten the QJT-NYB onto the CF valve to get your desired orientation, then the Quick TeeJet Cap will index to that spot every single time you install it. This is the way TeeJet intended for them to be used, and is why they call them "quick caps".
> 
> If however you are used to being able to make slight adjustments to the orientation of your nozzle, like you could with this Turbo TeeJet in the cap of an OEM Chapin wand:
> 
> ​
> Then you would want to choose a Quick TeeJet Cap with a round hole in the end like this 25608-*-NYR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is this is just sort of a "hack". If you are unsure, or concerned about fit, I would highly recommend just ordering the cap and gasket that is recommended by TeeJet on the catalog page linked above.


----------



## cnet24

Got it, thanks @Ware .

So, essentially certain caps fit certain models. Makes sense. I think I'll order the fits, and adjust with the Nozzle Body.


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> So, essentially certain caps fit certain models. Makes sense. I think I'll order the fits, and adjust with the Nozzle Body.


Yes. See catalog page linked in earlier post.


----------



## cnet24

Ah, I think I have figured out the issue with the adjustments. In a couple of posts, the cap piece 25598-*-NYR has been described as having the "circle" hole which WOULD allow for adjustments to orientation for the spray tip after attaching to the nozzle body. This item # actually has a more oval tip (will edit later to include a picture) that only allows for partial adjustment to the nozzle.

As Ware stated above, part #25608-*-NYR seems to have the shape needed for full 360 degree adjustments.
Also- on the materials page for the Rutgers Sprayer videos, they actually list part #25600-NYR. I'm sure both will work but just wanted to call this out since it seems the original one doesn't quite allow full adjustments.

http://snyderfarm.rutgers.edu/pdfs/Backpack-Sprayer-Materials-List-Video2-Rev3-2015.pdf
http://snyderfarm.rutgers.edu/Backpack-Sprayers-Video2.html


----------



## kolbasz

Trying to make light of some numbers on the color selection.

In your post it is described well, just a question though.

Some products are messued by quantity per 1k and the water doesn't matter as long as that amount hits the 1k. In a case like this, how does one decide?

I ask because with a 4 gallon pack and 6k to cover, a 1gpk tip would require a refill, but a .6 gpk covers my area with 4 gallons.

Or, in these cases we need to be mindful and use different tips depending on the carrier required. Or better yet, don't be lazy and just do a gallon/k on everything and refill.

And after all that. With the sg20 and the 29psi cf valve, I assume the 30psi ratings are still in line vs dropping to the lower psi ratings.


----------



## Ware

You can go about it either way. You could size your nozzle to avoid a refill when using products that don't call for more carrier, or just keep things simple at ~1gal per thousand and plan on refilling once every time you spray.

With a 29psi CF valve I would look at the 30psi line on the charts, but remember the charts are just a guide - your technique may or may not not yield those volumes. Things like ground speed and nozzle height can also influence the application rate.


----------



## kolbasz

What is average walk speed, like 3mph? All these factors...


----------



## cnet24

kolbasz said:


> What is average walk speed, like 3mph? All these factors...


There are resources for this:

http://www.calculator.net/pace-calculator.html

I would recommend measuring out the distance, fill up your sprayer, and walk normally. Time the distance, input into the calculator, and boom!


----------



## kolbasz

I guess the key is walking a few yards and then always walking that Pace


----------



## gene_stl

Always listen to the same music on your headphones while you walk off the distance.


----------



## Ware

gene_stl said:


> Always listen to the same music on your headphones while you walk off the distance.


Yes!


----------



## MasterMech

gene_stl said:


> Always listen to the same music on your headphones while you walk off the distance.


I used to have a "golf" playlist that I'd run when mowing greens, doing cups & marks, raking bunkers, or watering. I knew if I was falling behind or keeping right along depending on what song was playing when I reached a certain area of the course. Pretty much all of us did the same thing.


----------



## kolbasz

gene_stl said:


> Always listen to the same music on your headphones while you walk off the distance.


What about when you are in a hurry? Gets me every time


----------



## kolbasz

In effort to avoid making myself crazy, I ordered a ai11004 (red), xr11004 (red) and a xr11002 (yellow).

Seemed to be the logical place for walking and backpacking. Should be covered for tenacity and also prodiamine. And I guess everything in between.


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> In effort to avoid making myself crazy, I ordered a ai11004 (red), xr11004 (red) and a xr11002 (yellow).
> 
> Seemed to be the logical place for walking and backpacking. Should be covered for tenacity and also prodiamine. And I guess everything in between.


That's a solid combination. Good job.

I like to spot spray with an 02.


----------



## okstatejoe

So I have a curious question about using the teejet nozzles and tracker dye. Take a 110 degree nozzle for example. The spray width at 20" high will be a lot wider than the 20" width between nozzles (quite a bit of overlap). I'd like to use a tracker dye to help get consistent coverage but with the overlap it seems as though it would be hard to tell where I need to be walking for the next pass. Any advice or experience with this?


----------



## Ware

The nozzles rely on the overlap to ensure even coverage. For blanket spraying with a single nozzle it would be ideal to feather the edges a bit.


----------



## Fishnugget

What an informative thread. Ware, you did a good job of explaining and including the appropriate links to spraying.

I just bought PGR and have Prodiamine.

I am undecided as to which route to take, can you please help...These are my options

I have 2500 sq ft. of Bermuda grass TifSport

Currently own a 3 gallon Echo hand held sprayer from Home Depot

Should I.....

1. Modify with dsw wand and retro to my exisitng Echo Sprayer from Home Depot. 
2. Buy the Chapin back pack 20V sprayer and only purchase the tips. Since I read the wand is good enough. 
3. Buy the Chapin push sprayer. This option might be overkill for my 2500 sq ft.

Price Differences
Option 1- probably cost about 100-120?
Option 2- Depending on how savvy I am with shopping could be 160-180 with Tee jet nozzles (no wand replacement needed)
Option 3- I read the push sprayer is only 20 bucks more than option 2.

What does everyone think?

I think I am leaning towards option 2 but I am interested in everyones respone, Thanks!!


----------



## Ware

Fishnugget said:


> Should I.....
> 
> 1. Modify with dsw wand and retro to my exisitng Echo Sprayer from Home Depot.
> 2. Buy the Chapin back pack 20V sprayer and only purchase the tips. Since I read the wand is good enough.
> 3. Buy the Chapin push sprayer. This option might be overkill for my 2500 sq ft.
> 
> Price Differences
> Option 1- probably cost about 100-120?
> Option 2- Depending on how savvy I am with shopping could be 160-180 with Tee jet nozzles (no wand replacement needed)
> Option 3- I read the push sprayer is only 20 bucks more than option 2.
> 
> What does everyone think?
> 
> I think I am leaning towards option 2 but I am interested in everyones respone, Thanks!!


In your situation, I would probably lean toward option 2. The Chapin 20V is great (no pumping!) and has plenty of volume for blanket spraying a lawn your size.


----------



## Fishnugget

Thanks Ware, that's what I had been considering.

So all I need would be the TeeJet tips correct? Nothing else? I will probably buy the red XR and AI Tee Jets at 110 degree. Thanks again.


----------



## Ware

Fishnugget said:


> Thanks Ware, that's what I had been considering.
> 
> So all I need would be the TeeJet tips correct? Nothing else? I will probably buy the red XR and AI Tee Jets at 110 degree. Thanks again.


Yes, that should be all you need. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

I have the Chapin 61800 Professional 4 Gallon Backpack sprayer. I only plan on spraying Tenacity and Prodiamine this year. What TeeJet would be the best for that? And would I need any adapter or CF valve?

Thanks!

Edited to add: I did not read the whole thread although I did skim for my model.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> I have the Chapin 61800 Professional 4 Gallon Backpack sprayer. I only plan on spraying Tenacity and Prodiamine this year. What TeeJet would be the best for that? And would I need any adapter or CF valve?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edited to add: I did not read the whole thread although I did skim for my model.


That sprayer has the same wand as the Chapin 20V, so you should be able to drop in a TeeJet nozzle no problem. For soil applied products like pre-e, I use an air induction nozzle - like an *AIXR1104* or an *AI11004*. For foliar products I use an *XR11004*. If you wanted to split the difference and use one nozzle for everything, I would probably go with the Turbo TeeJet *TT11004*. This is all just based on TeeJet's Good, Very Good and Excellent ratings for different product types found on this chart. All of those are red (0.4 gpm @ 40 psi). You could adjust your flow up or down by changing the color/last number of the part numbers listed above.

I would order a Chapin CF valve for your wand. They are available in 14.5, 21 & 29 psi ratings. A CF valve is designed to maintain constant pressure - so it won't start spraying until your backpack reaches the design pressure, then regulates down to that pressure no matter how hard you pump. I would probably choose the 29 psi CF valve for a backpack sprayer. If you wanted to create a little more deadband/operating range between the max system pressure and the point where it cuts out on the low end, you could step down to the 21 psi CF valve, but keep in mind lower pressures mean lower flow for any given nozzle. According to the charts, red -04 nozzles spray 0.40 gpm at 40 psi, 0.35 gpm at 30 psi, and 0.28 gpm at 20 psi. Droplet size also tends to increase as pressure is lowered.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ware

Whoa! Thanks for the detailed response. Will be looking to purchase tonight. I can't spray again with the stock nozzle on that Chapin.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ware

Bought the 29 PSI CF valve and the TeeJet TT11004 at your recommendation. This should get me through the season until I get a better set up :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Bought the 29 PSI CF valve and the TeeJet TT11004 at your recommendation. This should get me through the season until I get a better set up :thumbup:


Awesome. I run a Turbo TeeJet nozzle in my Chapin backpack sprayer most of the time. :thumbup:

On my push sprayer I use the TeeJet Quick Caps and switch between AIC's and XRC's depending on what I'm spraying.


----------



## pennstater2005

So I got the constant flow valve on. Fits perfectly. The teejet nozzle does not. Not sure why.

Here is the tip on the Chapin.


----------



## kolbasz

@Ware if the ai tip says"good" for contact product, is it ok to use with a cocktail of prodiamine, tenacity and PGR?


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> Ware if the ai tip says"good" for contact product, is it ok to use with a cocktail of prodiamine, tenacity and PGR?


Sure, just note that it is better suited for the soil applied stuff.


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware if the ai tip says"good" for contact product, is it ok to use with a cocktail of prodiamine, tenacity and PGR?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, just note that it is better suited for the soil applied stuff.
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks. Figure this avoid the need for walking the yard twice. I got the other tips for future apps, but the ones with the prodiamine require modification.


----------



## g-man

When you say cocktail, you mean all 3 at the same time? I would apply prodiamine first, water it, then the foliars (assuming tenacity is foliar with NIS).


----------



## kolbasz

g-man said:


> When you say cocktail, you mean all 3 at the same time? I would apply prodiamine first, water it, then the foliars (assuming tenacity is foliar with NIS).


Crap, you are right. I don't want surfactant with the prodiamine.

How much water do I need to water it in good


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> How much water do I need to water it in good


The label calls for 1/2".


----------



## kolbasz

Ok, might change plan, prodiamine today, wait for rain, then pgr and tenacity next week. I would look a bit silly running sprinklers when it is 45.


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> Ok, might change plan, prodiamine today, wait for rain, then pgr and tenacity next week. I would look a bit silly running sprinklers when it is 45.


The label says the 1/2" of rainfall or irrigation needs to occur within 14 days following application, but I personally wouldn't push it that long.

I don't think you need a week of separation - what g-man was saying (and I agree) was that spraying Prodiamine with a surfactant is probably not ideal.


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, might change plan, prodiamine today, wait for rain, then pgr and tenacity next week. I would look a bit silly running sprinklers when it is 45.
> 
> 
> 
> The label says the 1/2" of rainfall or irrigation needs to occur within 14 days following application, but I personally wouldn't push it that long.
> 
> I don't think you need a week of separation - what g-man was saying (and I agree) was that spraying Prodiamine with a surfactant is probably not ideal.
Click to expand...

Makes sense, the week was more because time available to apply.

Need to work on dialing in the sprayer, I went 1k on half gallon, could be because poor overlapping.

If I get the dye, how long is that on the lawn? Might try it to help with the lines


----------



## Greendoc

I use the AI nozzles for both contact and soil products. My operating pressure is 40 PSI. If I want maximum foliar coverage and off target movement is not as critical(insecticides, fungicides, fertilizers). I switch to either the XR TeeJets or else the TXVS cone nozzles.


----------



## kolbasz

I think I figured it out. I was not walking close enough to my last pass. I went back and did a second test and was right in line with 1gal/ M. I then did 13 gallons of prodiamine onto my 13k of lawn and ran out right at the end. The only thing I did not do is track the time it took me.


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> I think I figured it out. I was not walking close enough to my last pass. I went back and did a second test and was right in line with 1gal/ M. I then did 13 gallons of prodiamine onto my 13k of lawn and ran out right at the end. The only thing I did not do is track the time it took me.


The passes should theoretically be 20" apart to align with the TeeJet charts.


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> The passes should theoretically be 20" apart to align with the TeeJet charts.


I should measure the boot to boot distance, but I would say I was within that range, give or take a few inches depending on the pass.

I am looking at the page now. part of my issue may also be pace. So, let me ask this. What is more important, the spacing of the spray or putting 1k product into 1k space. Meaning, if I am mixed at 1g/M and I put down .5 gallons at 20", then I am under applied. But, If I overlap a bit more and put all the product into the said space, then am I technically with in the application limits of the product, even if I fall outside the specification of the nozzle?


----------



## pennstater2005

The adapters came today so I should get setup for this weekend. I used Spray Smarter to purchase. Very knowledgeable.


----------



## pennstater2005

I'm an idiot. I got $12 worth of stuff I didn't need. I took off the brass nozzle. Underneath is the spray thingy. The piece behind that holds it in place. I took that off and then the TeeJet slid into it's place 

Hope they take returns!


----------



## Jgolf67

kolbasz said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> The passes should theoretically be 20" apart to align with the TeeJet charts.
> 
> 
> 
> I should measure the boot to boot distance, but I would say I was within that range, give or take a few inches depending on the pass.
> 
> I am looking at the page now. part of my issue may also be pace. So, let me ask this.  What is more important, the spacing of the spray or putting 1k product into 1k space. Meaning, if I am mixed at 1g/M and I put down .5 gallons at 20", then I am under applied. But, If I overlap a bit more and put all the product into the said space, then am I technically with in the application limits of the product, even if I fall outside the specification of the nozzle?
Click to expand...

Proper amount of product per sf evenly applied is the only thing that matters. How you achieve that does not matter. Closer spacing will use more water per k and a more diluted solution. Just the opposite for a wider spacing. The Teejet charts suggest 20" as a spacing for the ag industry because it allows for uneven terrain changing the height potentially reducing overlap and under applying. For relatively flat lawns or hand spraying that maintains a more constant height the spacings can be increased to cover more area reducing fill ups. Teejet recommends 30-40% overlap of the spray pattern for even coverage. For example I run a 4 nozzle boom with 27" spacing at "16 above the ground which gives 40% everlap. (110 degree tips).


----------



## Ware

Jgolf67 said:


> ...For example I run a 4 nozzle boom with 27" spacing at "16 above the ground which gives 40% everlap. (110 degree tips).


Your total spray width might be approximately the same, but the requisite overlap would not. To maintain design coverage nozzle spacing should move closer together as nozzle height is reduced.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Jgolf67

Yes your second diagram is how I run my setup. This achieves the necessary 40% overlap on each side of (1) spray pattern and leaves the center 20% without overlap because it is not needed. You can move them closer together to maintain a higher volume application (like the photos) but its not necessary for uniform coverage. When designing my past couple spray rigs I spoke directly with Teejet technical staff because I wanted to maximize coverage per pass and spray low volume. They informed me that their published data tables have "safety factors" which allow for up and down height variations (due to uneven terrain) while still achieving full, but not necessarily uniform coverage. There are a couple other reasons they recommend excessive overlap also, but this post is getting long. This minimizes backlash from the ag industry claiming their tips don't fully cover the crops. They informed me that on a system with lower height variation, and short foliage you can stretch the spacing out to 30-40% overlap and still achieve a uniform spray pattern you just have to do the math yourself. Basically both patterns can achieve uniform coverage you just need to decide if you want to run high or low volume. Many labels recommend higher volumes but they are not necessary either that why so many lawn companies do just fine with z-sprays, permagreens and similar machines that are all low volume.


----------



## Jgolf67

Also, yes as I reduce height the nozzles will need to move closer together. I rarely move my boom above 16" for drift concerns but if I ran 20" height the spacing would be at 35"


----------



## g-man

This is a very interesting subject. I've always thought that the spacing was too close since the center gets 3x than the corners.

On the commercial image that ware posted, the height looks less than 12in (assuming a 14in wheel, then I could guess it is 7-8in), but the spacing looks at 12in.


----------



## TC2

Thanks for the explanation, Jgolf67. The amount of overlap at 20" seemed excessive to me. Now I understand why.

To cover maximum area per pass, while still maintaining uniform coverage, you'd want to overlap so adjacent nozzles covered each others taper.


----------



## Jgolf67

TC2 said:


> ...you'd want to overlap so adjacent nozzles covered each others taper.


That's exactly right. They said the taper starts outside that center 20% :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

I encourage anyone to do what works best in their situation, but I personally have no reason to deviate from TeeJet's published recommendation of maintaining a 1:1 spacing-to-height ratio with their 110° nozzles, regardless of nozzle height. Z-Sprays and Permagreens utilize very low application rates (~0.3 gal/M), which is understandable considering the end users they target, but for my own lawn I could not justify compromising label rates. If I did want/need to reduce spray volume I could accomplish the same thing with lower flow nozzles - without any potential sacrifice to uniform coverage.


----------



## g-man

Ware, I'm not advocating for low application rate. I do question if the coverage is uniform as stated by teejet. The engineer in my struggles with the triple hit in the center (two corners ones and the center).

I know that at 1gal/M the extra hit in the middle is not a huge deal.


----------



## Ware

The engineer in me appreciates these. :thumbup:

Note in the _Negative Impacts of Low Boom Height_ video the nozzle spacing is still 20". Increasing the horizontal spacing between nozzles would only make things worse.

Fortunately, we each get to decide what is good enough. Again, I just don't have any reason to _not_ take their word for it.


----------



## kolbasz

well shoot. I will need to mark my path and measure my spacing. I was originally looking boot to boot, given the fanning of the spray, but looking at the above images and reading/comprehending, it is tip to tip. The concept being slightly lost with a single tip, but I think I have it now.

For me, the walking closer together is closer to the 20" tip spacing, I believe. I will have to do some testing and report, but that would explain why my spray output was almost spot on to my square footage and expectations. It also means I really want a larger boom as it is lots of back and forth.


----------



## Jgolf67

The videos are a pretty awesome illustration of a complex system and yes contrary to mowing, spraying can be done too low lol. Without getting too much further into fluid mechanics and the 15+ variable at play in those videos, I would advise anyone utilizing a multi nozzle boom to definitely consider two additional things that I haven't seen mentioned yet. (I have not read everything on here so maybe it was mentioned). First: Your pump capacity needs to be able to handle the combine flow rates of all the nozzles and the losses at fittings and hose runs. More nozzles require larger pumps. Good rule of thumb to avoid extensive math is to add up total combined gpm of all nozzles and that should be about half your pumps rated gpm. Secondly: Especially important if you intend to space the nozzles as close together as the teejet table, rotate or pitch the nozzles slightly so they do not shoot into each others spray pattern. Nozzles shooting pressurized droplets into another spray pattern distorts the uniform coverage.


----------



## Ware

It looks like the 12" nozzle height and 20" spacing example in the TeeJet video above is 41.7% overlap, which TeeJet says results in a distribution quality that is 2.5 times worse than if the boom were positioned at the optimum height of 20".

​
Here are some screenshots of the gauges near the end of each video:

1:1.67 Height-to-Spacing Ratio


1:1 Height-to-Spacing Ratio
​
With all the things that are either slightly variable or out of my control when operating a sprayer, getting things I _can_ control right (like optimal nozzle spacing) just makes too much sense to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Jgolf67 said:


> ...Secondly: Especially important if you intend to space the nozzles as close together as the teejet table, rotate or pitch the nozzles slightly so they do not shoot into each others spray pattern. Nozzles shooting pressurized droplets into another spray pattern distorts the uniform coverage.


Cross-posting from another thread... :thumbup:



Ware said:


> You guys are on it, but here a couple graphics I have posted before showing the nozzle alignment. Like J_nick mentioned, if you are using TeeJet clamps, nozzle bodies, and Quick Caps this angle will be built into you setup. :thumbup:


----------



## Jgolf67

Awesome graphics in all of your posts! Makes it so much more clear. Thanks


----------



## g-man

@Ware thanks for the videos. The results speak for themselves.

One thing I noticed in the video is that the spray pattern might start at 110, but the corners might not continue a linear trajectory (kinda like a bullet falls with distance). So the triangle overlap that shows the center getting 3x might not be as consistent/real. Also the corners of the pattern might be at a very reduce rate than the center.

The video you posted helped me comprehend this better. There is one video they have with a nozzle not working correctly.


----------



## Greendoc

Another thing to consider regarding the actual width and behavior of the spray pattern is the liquid pressure. I have a verified 40 PSI at my nozzles with the ability to run at up to 350 PSI if the application warrants it. Less pressure will cause the spray pattern to shrink inward and concentrate more liquid towards the center of the fan.


----------



## mtroberts20

g-man said:


> Ware, I'm not advocating for low application rate. I do question if the coverage is uniform as stated by teejet. The engineer in my struggles with the triple hit in the center (two corners ones and the center).
> 
> I know that at 1gal/M the extra hit in the middle is not a huge deal.


In Ware's picture showing the 20" height and 20" spacing it doesn't matter that the middle section gets the 3x overlap that you mention because on your subsequent passes you space over another 20" and it all evens out, and everything gets that 3x overlap. As long as you put the proper amount of product in the proper area, extra overlaps just make it more uniform. That is the reason for doing multiple directions with a broadcast spreader for instance.


----------



## SCGrassMan

So my nozzles arrived today, along with this contraption to align the nozzles when spraying. I got the 20V chapin backpack sprayer. I feel like I need another "piece" for this to work:


----------



## Greendoc

I think you are. That cap is designed to lock onto a nozzle body with two square lugs on the end of it with a quarter turn. I use that system on my spray stuff.








This adapter is made to replace the cap that requires you to thread it all the way down. On some sprayers, this might not work because it fits the TeeJet 11/16 thread. I know some sprayers use a metric thread that looks almost like the Teejet thread but is not compatible. That is why replacing the handpiece and wand is an option. My backpack sprayer uses metric threads on the hose and end of the wand, so it came off so I could install this.


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> So my nozzles arrived today, along with this contraption to align the nozzles when spraying. I got the 20V chapin backpack sprayer. I feel like I need another "piece" for this to work:


That's a Quick Cap that fits a TeeJet nozzle body like this:










You should just be able to drop your TeeJet nozzle into the 20V Chapin wand like this:


----------



## SCGrassMan

I was able to drop the nozzle in, but I want that little quick change option. Do either of you know if I can put that adapter on the Chapin?


----------



## chrismar

SCGrassMan said:


> I was able to drop the nozzle in, but I want that little quick change option. Do either of you know if I can put that adapter on the Chapin?


IIRC Chapin uses a 3/8" thread (I'll look in the shed tomorrow) so anything going to/from chapin will need an chapin (3/8") to teejet (11/16") adapter.


----------



## SCGrassMan

chrismar said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to drop the nozzle in, but I want that little quick change option. Do either of you know if I can put that adapter on the Chapin?
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC Chapin uses a 3/8" thread (I'll look in the shed tomorrow) so anything going to/from chapin will need an chapin (3/8") to teejet (11/16") adapter.
Click to expand...

Ugh. Oh well. Guess I have two extra quickchange adapters then :-|


----------



## chrismar

Yep, chapin is 3/8". Here's the conversion I had for teejet wand to chapin cf to teejet quick change.


----------



## SCGrassMan

chrismar said:


> Yep, chapin is 3/8". Here's the conversion I had for teejet wand to chapin cf to teejet quick change.


What's the CF valve, constant flow I'm guessing? Do you have a parts list or where you ordered it from? Amazon is usually my fave, but I'm not opposed to lowes


----------



## cnet24

SCGrassMan said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, chapin is 3/8". Here's the conversion I had for teejet wand to chapin cf to teejet quick change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the CF valve, constant flow I'm guessing? Do you have a parts list or where you ordered it from? Amazon is usually my fave, but I'm not opposed to lowes
Click to expand...

No need for the CF valve on the 20V Chapin Sprayer. The CF valve controls the flow at a constant PSI, which the 20V sprayer does already (at 30 PSI I believe). I do not have a CF valve on mine.


----------



## chrismar

SCGrassMan said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, chapin is 3/8". Here's the conversion I had for teejet wand to chapin cf to teejet quick change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the CF valve, constant flow I'm guessing? Do you have a parts list or where you ordered it from? Amazon is usually my fave, but I'm not opposed to lowes
Click to expand...

Yea, constant flow. This was the 29 PSI one. With the battery backpack (which I upgraded to) I no longer use it. I don't recall where I got them from. I'll search through my email to see if I can find it.


----------



## SCGrassMan

OK so do I just need a male 3/8" to female 11/16" and then that spraying systems deal with the pegs above?


----------



## SCGrassMan

Actually wait, I think it will be female 3/8" to male 11/16"


----------



## chrismar

Yep, that sounds right. chapin wand --> 3/8 female to 11/16 male --> teejet quick adapter --> teejet nozzle.

I still can't find where I got the adapters. They may have come w/ the CF valves.


----------



## SCGrassMan

chrismar said:


> Yep, chapin is 3/8". Here's the conversion I had for teejet wand to chapin cf to teejet quick change.


I can't find these adapters ANYWHERE.


----------



## chrismar

Ok, did some digging and it turns out the adapters came with the CF valve.

You might be OK without them, though, you'll just have to try it. I'm sure others here are using the stock chapin wand with the teejet stuff.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Yeah I can use the nozzles, just not the quick change adapter.


----------



## Grass Clippins

Greendoc said:


> I think you are. That cap is designed to lock onto a nozzle body with two square lugs on the end of it with a quarter turn. I use that system on my spray stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This adapter is made to replace the cap that requires you to thread it all the way down. On some sprayers, this might not work because it fits the TeeJet 11/16 thread. I know some sprayers use a metric thread that looks almost like the Teejet thread but is not compatible. That is why replacing the handpiece and wand is an option. My backpack sprayer uses metric threads on the hose and end of the wand, so it came off so I could install this.


Nice set up.... I mounted my regulator directly to the pump. I'm looking into adding a small gauge to my wand. It would be nice to monitor the pressure while spraying like you are able to do.


----------



## Greendoc

The regulator acts as a good counterbalance for the heavy wand and for when I have the multiple nozzle boom instead of a single tip. Do I see a classic pickup behind the sprayer?


----------



## Sam23

Can you use TeeJet nozzles on Roundup 2 gallon pump sprayers or this this overkill. I was asking about a fan spray. What parts would I need to make this application work if possible.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Sam23 said:


> Can you use TeeJet nozzles on Roundup 2 gallon pump sprayers or this this overkill. I was asking about a fan spray. What parts would I need to make this application work if possible.


You could, but are you using the sprayer for RoundUp applications, or other chemicals? I have a Chapin 2 gallon pump sprayer that I put the DFW wand on, and a RoundUp 1 gallon can that I use specifically for RoundUp. If you're planning on using it for RoundUp, I wouldn't spend the extra $$, however if you're using other chemicals, you sure can.


----------



## Sam23

Colonel K0rn said:


> Sam23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you use TeeJet nozzles on Roundup 2 gallon pump sprayers or this this overkill. I was asking about a fan spray. What parts would I need to make this application work if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> You could, but are you using the sprayer for RoundUp applications, or other chemicals? I have a Chapin 2 gallon pump sprayer that I put the DFW wand on, and a RoundUp 1 gallon can that I use specifically for RoundUp. If you're planning on using it for RoundUp, I wouldn't spend the extra $$, however if you're using other chemicals, you sure can.
Click to expand...

I was using 1 sprayer I have dedicated to Grass & Weed Killer (Below). The other I have not decided yet.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Sam23 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you use TeeJet nozzles on Roundup 2 gallon pump sprayers or this this overkill. I was asking about a fan spray. What parts would I need to make this application work if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> You could, but are you using the sprayer for RoundUp applications, or other chemicals? I have a Chapin 2 gallon pump sprayer that I put the DFW wand on, and a RoundUp 1 gallon can that I use specifically for RoundUp. If you're planning on using it for RoundUp, I wouldn't spend the extra $$, however if you're using other chemicals, you sure can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was using 1 sprayer I have dedicated to Grass & Weed Killer (Below). The other I have not decided yet.
Click to expand...

Then by all means, go for a DFW Wand retrofit. That's what I did why my Chapin hand can.


----------



## Sam23

Colonel K0rn said:


> Sam23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could, but are you using the sprayer for RoundUp applications, or other chemicals? I have a Chapin 2 gallon pump sprayer that I put the DFW wand on, and a RoundUp 1 gallon can that I use specifically for RoundUp. If you're planning on using it for RoundUp, I wouldn't spend the extra $$, however if you're using other chemicals, you sure can.
> 
> 
> 
> I was using 1 sprayer I have dedicated to Grass & Weed Killer (Below). The other I have not decided yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then by all means, go for a DFW Wand retrofit. That's what I did why my Chapin hand can.
Click to expand...

Do you have a link?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Sam23 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was using 1 sprayer I have dedicated to Grass & Weed Killer (Below). The other I have not decided yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then by all means, go for a DFW Wand retrofit. That's what I did why my Chapin hand can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a link?
Click to expand...

Sprayer Wand retrofit


----------



## Sam23

Colonel K0rn said:


> Sam23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then by all means, go for a DFW Wand retrofit. That's what I did why my Chapin hand can.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sprayer Wand retrofit
Click to expand...

Thanks, that was just what I was looking for!


----------



## pennstater2005

So I finally sprayed with the constant flow valve and TeeJet that @Ware recommended and now I'm drunk with power :lol:

Seriously I can't believe I ever sprayed without that setup. Life is good.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> So I finally sprayed with the constant flow valve and TeeJet that @Ware recommended and now I'm drunk with power :lol:
> 
> Seriously I can't believe I ever sprayed without that setup. Life is good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Studly

What would be the best, most versatile TeeJet nozzle used mainly for spot spraying of Speed Zone weed killer in my lawn, but also occasional spraying of an insecticide (Termidor/Taurus SC) around the foundation of my house? With the insecticide, I have to spray one foot up and one foot out from the home foundation.

This would be used with a small 1 gallon pump sprayer, which I''ll be putting the DFW retrofit wand onto.

Thanks for any advice you may have!


----------



## Stellar P

LETS GET CRAZY!


----------



## Ware

Studly said:


> What would be the best, most versatile TeeJet nozzle used mainly for spot spraying of Speed Zone weed killer in my lawn, but also occasional spraying of an insecticide (Termidor/Taurus SC) around the foundation of my house?


Any nozzle type on this chart that is rated well for contact products. Something like an XR11004 would work fine.


----------



## Kicker

@Ware I see you typically suggest the red AIXR/XR11004, at 60psi they put out almost .5 gpm, which seems to be pretty quick pace to have to keep when trying to hit 1gallon/1k in a battery powered backpack sprayer and i don't even want to think about trying to do that with a pump sprayer.

I might have missed it when i originally read this thread, but any reason one should choose the red 04's rather than the blue 03's or yellow 02's?


----------



## Spammage

@Kicker you are spot on - it is all about pace. If you don't want to borrow @Ware's track shoes, you can use the yellow or other lower flow nozzles.

@Studly for true spot spraying, I use an XR8001 as it helps to avoid my heavy handed nature. The XR11004 works great for the termiticide because you only have to make one pass.


----------



## Ware

Kicker said:


> Ware I see you typically suggest the red AIXR/XR11004, at 60psi they put out almost .5 gpm, which seems to be pretty quick pace to have to keep when trying to hit 1gallon/1k in a battery powered backpack sprayer and i don't even want to think about trying to do that with a pump sprayer.
> 
> I might have missed it when i originally read this thread, but any reason one should choose the red 04's rather than the blue 03's or yellow 02's?


For starters, I would say most people aren't running their handheld or backpack sprayer at 60 psi. I operate my Spreader-Mate at 40 psi, a Chapin 20V backpack is rated for 35-40 psi, and my experience has been that a comfortable operating pressure for an average hand can is probably more in the 20-30 psi range (red or blue CF valve). Those pressures coupled with red -04 nozzles and TeeJet's recommended nozzle spacing should yield very close to 1 gallon per thousand at a very average walking pace of 2.5 mph - no track shoes necessary @Spammage  . It should land most people in the circled area of the chart below if they are doing everything else right - then they can of course nozzle up or down to meet their specific needs. Per the charts you couldn't get 1 gallon per thousand out yellow nozzles, even at 60 psi, without excessive overlap or dropping below a ground speed of 2 mph - my interpolation says ~1.12 mph.

​


----------



## Greendoc

Has anyone seen a Teejet fan nozzle operated at 60 PSI? Unless it is an AI nozzle sized 04 or higher, that nozzle makes a fog. When figuring calibration from the table @Ware posted, I multiply the gallonage at 40 PSI at a speed of 5 MPH by 0.5. Reasonable walking speed while not trying to keep up with Usain Bolt is 2.5 MPH. I agree, most hand cans and manually pumped backpacks have a hard time generating over 25 PSI. If a manually pumped backpack sprayer advertises a high working pressure, that is based on a straight stream nozzle with a really small orifice. Not necessarily a fan nozzle applying a gallon per 1000 sq ft.


----------



## Spammage

@Ware in the interest of full disclosure, I too used the 04 nozzle when using my backpack. I have switched to the blue 03 nozzles with the Chapin push sprayer and 3 nozzle boom, but I have to really focus on slowing my pace with them.


----------



## Ware

Spammage said:


> Ware in the interest of full disclosure, I too used the 04 nozzle when using my backpack. I have switched to the blue 03 nozzles with the Chapin push sprayer and 3 nozzle boom, but I have to really focus on slowing my pace with them.


That's why they make so many of them - so you can tune your sprayer to get the flow you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCGrassMan

Ware said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware in the interest of full disclosure, I too used the 04 nozzle when using my backpack. I have switched to the blue 03 nozzles with the Chapin push sprayer and 3 nozzle boom, but I have to really focus on slowing my pace with them.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why they make so many of them - so you can tune your sprayer to get the flow you want. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Is there one you can recommend for indoors, for spraying a very fine line with little flow for pesticide/roach control? I don't really want the heavy stream that the default nozzle came with, nor do I want a 110 degree fan spray from the other nozzle I have lol.


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> Is there one you can recommend for indoors, for spraying a very fine line with little flow for pesticide/roach control? I don't really want the heavy stream that the default nozzle came with, nor do I want a 110 degree fan spray from the other nozzle I have lol.


I probably wouldn't recommend any of the TeeJet nozzles for indoor applications. Something like the Chapin Premier 1-gal or Chapin Premier 2-gal with the adjustable nozzle operated at a low pressure would probably work best.

Alternatively, I would say the Cadillac of indoor/outdoor insecticide sprayers is the B&G Extenda-Ban. It has an awesome pin stream setting for indoors, a fan setting for outdoors, and the shutoff plunger is in the tip so there is no drip. The downside is cost - you pay a high price for its feature set.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Ware said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there one you can recommend for indoors, for spraying a very fine line with little flow for pesticide/roach control? I don't really want the heavy stream that the default nozzle came with, nor do I want a 110 degree fan spray from the other nozzle I have lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably wouldn't recommend any of the TeeJet nozzles for indoor applications. Something like the Chapin Premier 1-gal or Chapin Premier 2-gal with the adjustable nozzle operated at a low pressure would probably work best.
> 
> Alternatively, I would say the Cadillac of indoor/outdoor insecticide sprayers is the B&G Extenda-Ban. It has an awesome pin stream setting for indoors, a fan setting for outdoors, and the shutoff plunger is in the tip so there is no drip. The downside is cost - you pay a high price for its feature set.
Click to expand...

I have the two gallon with the plastic wand and nozzles... my problem is it doesn't seem to completely shut off... probably a seal or a spring or something I could or should mess with and fix?


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:



> I have the two gallon with the plastic wand and nozzles... my problem is it doesn't seem to completely shut off... probably a seal or a spring or something I could or should mess with and fix?


I think what you're describing is a result of the valve being inside the handle - so when you release the trigger there is still product in the wand that can drain out of the tip. TeeJet makes a check valve strainer that works in a setup like the dfw_wand, but that doesn't help with needing a pin stream. @Greendoc may know of an alternative.


----------



## SCGrassMan

OK appreciate it as always!


----------



## HomerGuy

So I played around with my Teejets for the first time a few days ago.

Could not for the life of me figure out why I was getting about 1/2 gal per K, when most others were getting 1 gal per K with the same tip. Then I re-read this thread and realized that my passes were waaayyyy to far apart. I was aiming for 40" between passes, when I should have been 20". Whoops!


----------



## Ware

HomerGuy said:


> So I played around with my Teejets for the first time a few days ago.
> 
> Could not for the life of me figure out why I was getting about 1/2 gal per K, when most others were getting 1 gal per K with the same tip. Then I re-read this thread and realized that my passes were waaayyyy to far apart. I was aiming for 40" between passes, when I should have been 20". Whoops!


Thanks for sharing. It may help someone else down the road. :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc

SCGrassMan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there one you can recommend for indoors, for spraying a very fine line with little flow for pesticide/roach control? I don't really want the heavy stream that the default nozzle came with, nor do I want a 110 degree fan spray from the other nozzle I have lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably wouldn't recommend any of the TeeJet nozzles for indoor applications. Something like the Chapin Premier 1-gal or Chapin Premier 2-gal with the adjustable nozzle operated at a low pressure would probably work best.
> 
> Alternatively, I would say the Cadillac of indoor/outdoor insecticide sprayers is the B&G Extenda-Ban. It has an awesome pin stream setting for indoors, a fan setting for outdoors, and the shutoff plunger is in the tip so there is no drip. The downside is cost - you pay a high price for its feature set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the two gallon with the plastic wand and nozzles... my problem is it doesn't seem to completely shut off... probably a seal or a spring or something I could or should mess with and fix?
Click to expand...

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/5500-x1-conejet-adjustable-spray-tip

Here's a pinstream tip that way smaller than what comes with most hand sprayers except for the B&G can.

I gave this a trial as a drip free shut off and wand less costly than the B&G. So far it is working under commercial usage. This comes with a brass barb to make it a universal fit piece.

https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-6-813...28604774&sr=8-1&keywords=chapin+dripless+wand


----------



## SCGrassMan

@Greendoc I have the regular Chapin all plastic guy. Think it would work on that?


----------



## Greendoc

SCGrassMan said:


> @Greendoc I have the regular Chapin all plastic guy. Think it would work on that?


It should work. Just cut the plastic wand off and clamp on the gun with the new barb. That gun is fitted wth either an AI nozzle for lawn too tight for my boom or it gets the TeeJet Adjustable for killing weeds in landscape areas.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Greendoc said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Greendoc I have the regular Chapin all plastic guy. Think it would work on that?
> 
> 
> 
> It should work. Just cut the plastic wand off and clamp on the gun with the new barb. That gun is fitted wth either an AI nozzle for lawn too tight for my boom or it gets the TeeJet Adjustable for killing weeds in landscape areas.
Click to expand...

Which nozzle number is the teejet adjustable? Sounds like I need to pick up yet another new nozzle


----------



## Greendoc

I use the X4 . In the catalogs it is listed as the TeeJet 5500-X4. Way lower volume. Much easier to control. 0.25 GPM at 40 PSI. The average nozzle supplied with backpack sprayers and hand pumped sprayers outputs 0.5 GPM or higher at their normal operating pressure.


----------



## Greenrebellion

I use the DFW wand setup to convert my Jacto backpack sprayer to teejet nozzles about a year ago. Works great except that even with a check valve strainer in the tip, I still get a drip or two when I release the handle. Is this normal?


----------



## Killsocket

I am trying to understand this more, and it might be obvious to some but I just want to learn.

If I were to really be kind of hardcore, for all my systemic and pre-emergents, I could pick the Turbo TeeJet Induction nozzle (green on the chart) since it lists everything as excellent for systemic (but no rating for contact versions of same categories). And for post emergent and foliar I could pick the Turbo TwinJet (first yellow on chart) since that rates excellent in all contact categories. Then picking out your "color" (based on equipment, walking speed, desired drop size to find your ideal flow such as 1 gallon per 1000sqft).

But I don't really see many, if any, talk or recommend these specific nozzles which rank excellent? Or am I really missing something?


----------



## Greenrebellion

I use the XR line for my serenade apps, turbo teejet for foliar/herbicides and then induction for pre-emergents. Works great.


----------



## Grass Clippins

Killsocket said:


> I am trying to understand this more, and it might be obvious to some but I just want to learn.
> 
> If I were to really be kind of hardcore, for all my systemic and pre-emergents, I could pick the Turbo TeeJet Induction nozzle (green on the chart) since it lists everything as excellent for systemic (but no rating for contact versions of same categories). And for post emergent and foliar I could pick the Turbo TwinJet (first yellow on chart) since that rates excellent in all contact categories. Then picking out your "color" (based on equipment, walking speed, desired drop size to find your ideal flow such as 1 gallon per 1000sqft).
> 
> But I don't really see many, if any, talk or recommend these specific nozzles which rank excellent? Or am I really missing something?


Exactly, your getting the hang of it. You've got to keep in mind that these nozzles are mainly designed for the agricultural industry. Something that's excellent for a boom sprayer might not be excellent for a guy walking around with a backpack sprayer. For example, I was messing around with a TwinJet the other day and didn't care for it because it was difficult to control two patterns at once. There are other nozzles that will spray one stream outward and another down towards your feet, not good for me. That wouldn't be an issue if I were using it on a tractor boom, but obviously it is with a backpack. I think that's why you don't hear people talking about some of the nozzles rating "excellent".

If you do indeed what to get set up for Teejet noozles the Turbo TeeJet Induction is the way to go for systemics, very easy to control with a wand and easy to see what you're spraying. I use the TTI11004 (Red) at 40 PSI. If you look at all the red nozzles at 40 psi they all spray .91 Gallons Per 1000 Sqft at 3 MPH. So when you are picking your nozzles you would want to pick the same color nozzle to avoid having to recalculate your ratios. That makes it easy for me because I round up the number and mix for 1 gallon per 1000 soft.

As opposed to going TwinJet for contacts you may want to consider Turbo TeeJet or the XR TeeJet, both are easy to control. I feel like we may be witnessing the birth a nozzle junkie here.....


----------



## Killsocket

Grass Clippins said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to understand this more, and it might be obvious to some but I just want to learn.
> 
> If I were to really be kind of hardcore, for all my systemic and pre-emergents, I could pick the Turbo TeeJet Induction nozzle (green on the chart) since it lists everything as excellent for systemic (but no rating for contact versions of same categories). And for post emergent and foliar I could pick the Turbo TwinJet (first yellow on chart) since that rates excellent in all contact categories. Then picking out your "color" (based on equipment, walking speed, desired drop size to find your ideal flow such as 1 gallon per 1000sqft).
> 
> But I don't really see many, if any, talk or recommend these specific nozzles which rank excellent? Or am I really missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, your getting the hang of it. You've got to keep in mind that these nozzles are mainly designed for the agricultural industry. Something that's excellent for a boom sprayer might not be excellent for a guy walking around with a backpack sprayer. For example, I was messing around with a TwinJet the other day and didn't care for it because it was difficult to control two patterns at once. There are other nozzles that will spray one stream outward and another down towards your feet, not good for me. That wouldn't be an issue if I were using it on a tractor boom, but obviously it is with a backpack. I think that's why you don't hear people talking about some of the nozzles rating "excellent".
> 
> If you do indeed what to get set up for Teejet noozles the Turbo TeeJet Induction is the way to go for systemics, very easy to control with a wand and easy to see what you're spraying. I use the TTI11004 (Red) at 40 PSI. If you look at all the red nozzles at 40 psi they all spray .91 Gallons Per 1000 Sqft at 3 MPH. So when you are picking your nozzles you would want to pick the same color nozzle to avoid having to recalculate your ratios. That makes it easy for me because I round up the number and mix for 1 gallon per 1000 soft.
> 
> As opposed to going TwinJet for contacts you may want to consider Turbo TeeJet or the XR TeeJet, both are easy to control. I feel like we may be witnessing the birth a nozzle junkie here.....
Click to expand...

Pulled the trigger on two. 
XR11004VS
TTI11004VP

Hope I chose wisely! Can't wait to use them.


----------



## Ware

@Killsocket both of those will work great. 👍🏼


----------



## CenlaLowell

Question does the sprayers plus accept teejet nozzles?


----------



## TLFU

Can someone please clarify contact vs systemic contact products? More specifically, pre-emergent, post-emergent, fungicide, liquid fertilizer, pgr, soil enhancement/aeration products? I can't really decide which one to use when (XR/AI) when applied some of the above products. Thanks


----------



## Greendoc

Here's what I do. Herbicides, PGR, and soil amendments are typically applied via AI nozzles. So are fertilizers. Reason why? I do not want spray drift when handling those products. I run the boom at 40 PSI and 1 gallon per 1000 sq ft. If I am applying fungicides or insecticides, I want coverage. Then XR or TX tips are used. Spray volume is also higher as well because coverage is crucial to success with those products. Gallonage can go up from 2-5 gallons for those products and application pressure is higher than 40 PSI. The lower the spray volume, the smaller the droplets need to be and/or the wider apart each droplet is when landing on the grass. Nothing impressive about applying no more than a quart or 1/3 of a gallon per 1000 sq ft. Such an application can work for 2,4-D and Dicamba based products applied to broadleaf weeds, but that is about it.


----------



## TLFU

Greendoc said:


> Here's what I do. Herbicides, PGR, and soil amendments are typically applied via AI nozzles. So are fertilizers. Reason why? I do not want spray drift when handling those products. I run the boom at 40 PSI and 1 gallon per 1000 sq ft. If I am applying fungicides or insecticides, I want coverage. Then XR or TX tips are used. Spray volume is also higher as well because coverage is crucial to success with those products. Gallonage can go up from 2-5 gallons for those products and application pressure is higher than 40 PSI. The lower the spray volume, the smaller the droplets need to be and/or the wider apart each droplet is when landing on the grass. Nothing impressive about applying no more than a quart or 1/3 of a gallon per 1000 sq ft. Such an application can work for 2,4-D and Dicamba based products applied to broadleaf weeds, but that is about it.


Awesome. thanks for the info behind the "why."
To summarize, Herbicide, PGR, and soil amendments = AI (larger drops, less drift, lower pressure, and less volume/1000 sq ft) and Fungicide and Insecticide = XR (smaller drops, more drift, higher pressure, and more volume/1000 sq ft). Thank you


----------



## Greendoc

Make note that some insecticides and fungicides need to get into the soil to work. Those products I typically apply with the AI nozzles and follow with more irrigation to get them into the soil. The first thing to understand is where the product needs to go and where it must not go. Then you can adjust your application technique accordingly. When applying Imidacloprid for soil insects for example, I do not want it drifting onto plants in bloom. So I run it through an AI nozzle. In fact, when I am especially concerned about drift, I spray at a higher volume through AI nozzles. There is a huge difference between an AI nozzle set to apply at 1 gallon per 1000 sq ft at 40 PSI and one set to apply at 2.5 gallons per 1000 sq ft. You are more likely to keep the 2.5 gallon application on target with all other things being equal.


----------



## g-man

@TLFU think of it this way,

Contact = foliar or stuff you want to be applied to the grass blades. The smaller drop is, the more you could hit each blade surface area. Products that are absorbed thru the grass blades include PGR, FAS, liquid fertilizer, herbicides and some fungicides.

Systemic - stuff you want into the soil so it is absorbed via the roots. For these you want the larger water drop so it flows into the soil instead of sitting in the grass blades. You want an even distribution across the soil area. These include preM, some fungicides and some soil conditioners. If you have to apply irrigation after application to "water it in" then it is likely a soil/systemic

As greendoc explained, drift management is key. You don't want to kill your landscape or stain the driveway. There is a whole table of different nozzles to try and they will be dependant of your setup (psi) and your the compromises you make (how many tanks to refill). I think at this point I have ordered most of the different types at different rates trying to find a perfect one. I ordered two more last week.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@g-man Not all systemics are applied to the soil. I thought the same thing until a few weeks ago. For example, glyphosate is actually a systemic herbicide that most people would probably guess to be contact simply because it's applied to the leaf. It prefers a medium to coarse droplet because it's more photo-toxic when applied in one contracted drop.

Contact herbicides: kill only the plant parts contacted by the chemical.
Systemic herbicides: are absorbed by the roots or foliage and moved throughout the plant eventually killing the root.

Contact fungicides: create a barrier around the plant to prevent spore germination.
Systemic fungicides: act within the plant after being taken up in the tissue and translocated through the plant.

Contact pesticide: designed to exterminate pests directly upon contact.
Systemic pesticides: are chemicals that are actually absorbed by a plant when applied to seeds, soil, or leaves. The chemicals then circulate through the plant's tissues, killing the insects that feed on them.

@TLFUthe best thing to do is read the label and apply according to what is says, otherwise it's super confusing.


----------



## iFisch3224

Afternoon fellas,

Picked up a couple Echo sprayers (2gal for weed control / 3gal for all other apps) and planning on retro/outfitting them with a new wand, and picking up a few various Teejet nozzles if possible. I've read that these types of nozzles are among the best, and would like to add a few to my possession for various applications.

I tried to search within this thread, all 11 pages to see if anyone else had Echo sprayers with Teejet nozzles, and there's only been one question asked. So I suppose this is directed to @Ware or anyone else that has experience with these nozzles.

My next question, is there a specific size/diameter I am looking for, or just choose the best nozzle for whatever application I intend on using them with?

Thanks for your time reading this post, and I'm looking forward to making a purchase of a few nozzles.


----------



## Ware

iFisch3224 said:


> ...My next question, is there a specific size/diameter I am looking for, or just choose the best nozzle for whatever application I intend on using them with?


I'm not familiar with the Echo sprayers, but I see they come with a fixed fan nozzle - so it is highly likely that you will be able to just drop in several of the more popular TeeJet nozzles. What color is the fan nozzle? Red?


----------



## iFisch3224

Ware said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...My next question, is there a specific size/diameter I am looking for, or just choose the best nozzle for whatever application I intend on using them with?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Echo sprayers, but I see they come with a fixed fan nozzle - so it is highly likely that you will be able to just drop in several of the more popular TeeJet nozzles. What color is the fan nozzle? Red?
Click to expand...

The fan nozzle tips that come from Echo/Root Lowell sprayer is blue.

These are the products here - just rebranded, and include a really nice soft touch, thick rubber trigger which is nice in this FL heat, to prevent slippage and help keep my hand steady.

http://www.rlflomaster.com/lawn-garden/pro/

Are the recommended wands/nozzles simple drop-in replacement parts? Such as this wand @dfw_pilot recommends?

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/24-curved-extension-w-fixed-body

Sorry for the questions, but I DID attempt to search before asking. The sprayer side of things is pretty new to me.


----------



## Ware

iFisch3224 said:


> ...Sorry for the questions, but I DID attempt to search before asking. The sprayer side of things is pretty new to me.


No worries... blue nozzles are rated for *0.3 gpm at 40psi*. So if you are happy with the flow rate/calibration of that nozzle, some TeeJet options would be:

XR11003
TT11003
AIXR11003​
If you wanted *less flow*, you could step down to yellow nozzles, which are rated for *0.2 gpm at 40 psi*:

XR11002
TT11002
AIXR11002​
If you wanted *more flow*, you could step up to red nozzles, which are rated for *0.4 gpm at 40 psi*:

XR11004
TT11004
AIXR11004​
You can see how each of these nozzle types are rated for different types of products in this condensed chart I pieced together:








There are _many_ other options (see the full table in the OP of this thread), but I would say these three do a pretty good job of covering the bases.

Regarding the wand parts, it is likely that you would be able to just drop any of the above mentioned nozzles directly into the wand you have, similar to this photo of a yellow Turbo TeeJet nozzle in my Chapin wand.








Another option would be to build out the dfw_wand, which would give you the ability to quick change the nozzles with Quick TeeJet Caps (1/4 turn vs unthreading) and add the CF valve he linked to maintain constant pressure. There are other CF valves out there, and you may be able to find one that fits your stock wand, but you would probably need to do the legwork on determining what threads your existing wand uses/what adapters you might need.

I think it is unlikely that you would be able to simply thread the brass wand you linked onto your existing trigger. TeeJet uses a proprietary 11/16 thread on most of their stuff.

Does that address all of your questions?


----------



## iFisch3224

@Ware

Superlative - great information, thank you very much! Since these sprayers are new to me, I have used the 3gal, three times thus far and finally started to get the walking speed/spray width down and making better, more uniform applications.

Do you have a preference for applications such as RGS/Humic12? I'm leaning towards the TT1004.

Very grateful for the time you spent writing up that reply - and think I'm going to order a few here, and see how they go! I'm not so sure on the brass trigger, just because it's so nice to have something to grip onto with wet hands or when applying around all the heat/humidity here in FL. Or am I simply overstating the "comfort/non-slip" grip here?

So I think I will start with the nozzles, and go from there.


----------



## Greendoc

I can tell you that a brass trigger is not slippery when wet. I use the industrial AA31 as the trigger. Brass with a chrome handle. For RGS/Humic, last thing I would want is for that black goo to drift onto the house or driveway. I use the AI110-04 for that kind of application. If it is windy, I switch to the AI110-08 and apply 2+ gallons per 1000 sq ft. More water=bigger drops=less drift.


----------



## iFisch3224

Greendoc said:


> I can tell you that a brass trigger is not slippery when wet. I use the industrial AA31 as the trigger. Brass with a chrome handle. For RGS/Humic, last thing I would want is for that black goo to drift onto the house or driveway. I use the AI110-04 for that kind of application. If it is windy, I switch to the AI110-08 and apply 2+ gallons per 1000 sq ft. More water=bigger drops=less drift.


10-4, I'll look into those nozzles, and put together an order here very soon. :thumbup:

Appreciate the feedback - just by the look, the smooth finish on the brass, it had me slightly worried about the handle/trigger slipping from my hands. Guess it's time to get back to the DFW thread and do some more research on putting together a few "wand" orders! :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell

don't know if this is a teejet or what. I have two nozzles that came with the sprayers plus 2 gallon sprayer. One is a v11002 the other is v11003 could someone help with this?


----------



## Greendoc

Imitations of the Teejet TP 110 nozzles. Misty, uneven, and the fan tends to get really narrow unless operated at 40 PSI. Get the AIXR nozzles. For your size lawn, I would want a much bigger sprayer too. If treating individual weeds I would still want the AIXR tips. Use those to paint a square over each weed.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Greendoc said:


> Imitations of the Teejet TP 110 nozzles. Misty, uneven, and the fan tends to get really narrow unless operated at 40 PSI. Get the AIXR nozzles. For your size lawn, I would want a much bigger sprayer too. If treating individual weeds I would still want the AIXR tips. Use those to paint a square over each weed.


Thanks I ordered this



I ordered to two gallon sprayer for spot spraying weeds. Next I will order the 4 gallon to do my whole yard.


----------



## pennstater2005

Just bought the TeeJet TT11002 for spot spraying purposes. Can't wait to see how it works! The TT11004 blew me away with the CF valve attached so I imagine I'll be impressed.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Just bought the TeeJet TT11002 for spot spraying purposes. Can't wait to see how it works! The TT11004 blew me away with the CF valve attached so I imagine I'll be impressed.


I put TT11004's on my Spreader-Mate for my PGR/Feature app yesterday...


----------



## pennstater2005

@Ware That is sweet! I could finish my yard so quickly with that set up. I don't even have the "pool" approved yet so ya know.....


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Tomorrow I am going to lay down humic,air8,rgs combo, setup to use the air induction blue nozzles. Have had good luck using the blue 110 degree xr flat sprays for PGR.

The turbo twinjets look like they may be good for everything.


----------



## Ware

95mmrenegade said:


> ...The turbo twinjets look like they may be good for everything.


They are. The only downside is the twin spray streams can be a little awkward. I can't run them on my Spreader-Mate because they would spray back into the tires.

These are Turbo TeeJets - you could imagine a second stream spraying backwards...


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Gotcha, makes sense. So you need the boom to be infront of the wheel by 15-20" or so


----------



## Grass Clippins

95mmrenegade said:


> Gotcha, makes sense. So you need the boom to be infront of the wheel by 15-20" or so


The twin jet would be good for a big agricultural set up.


----------



## Ware

I have played with a Turbo TwinJet in a backpack sprayer - it's doable, just a little awkward.


----------



## Bkell101

Ware said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a lot to think about. I just got the 20v backpack sprayer and need to figure out what tips to use with it now. I thought it would be simpler but that's a lot of variables lol
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of information above, but I would break it down or simplify it like this:
> 
> 
> Figure out which color nozzle produces your desired flow (e.g. 1gal per thousand).
> Order a nozzle rated excellent for contact products and a nozzle rated excellent for systemic products in that color.
> 
> I really only use two nozzle styles - a red XR/XRC (for contact products) and a red AI/AIC (for systemic products).
Click to expand...

new here and trying to plan and get set up for taking over my own lawn care.

information above is awesome!

I like how you simplified it for contact and systemic.

I'd like to keep it simple like you have and do those two nozzles and then work back to my sprayer...

so what sprayer would you reccomend to be compatible with those? (I don't want to buy all the parts to make my own wand, not yet at least 

Price range 100-200$?
probably 4 gallon? (if I'm mixing in oz/gallon?)
prefer battery
3250 sq ft
I'd like to be able to spray a variety of products (N-ext, fungicides, herbicides, ect)

what would you purchase if you were me?


----------



## Bkell101

if you go with a pump sprayer like this one:

Solo 425 4-Gallon Professional Piston Backpack Sprayer, Wide Pressure Range up to 90 psi

Do you get a constant flow and PSI? or is it dependent on your pumping? Can you just stick an adapted for constant flow onto the tip of the wand like I saw in one of those videos previously posted?

Trying to wrap my head around this. Seems like constant flow and pace is very important to accurately apply a desired amount, which is why I was originally thinking the battery powered would have advantage of constant flow no matter what.

Am I thinking about this correctly?


----------



## Ware

Bkell101 said:


> new here and trying to plan and get set up for taking over my own lawn care.
> 
> information above is awesome!
> 
> I like how you simplified it for contact and systemic.
> 
> I'd like to keep it simple like you have and do those two nozzles and then work back to my sprayer...
> 
> so what sprayer would you reccomend to be compatible with those? (I don't want to buy all the parts to make my own wand, not yet at least
> 
> Price range 100-200$?
> probably 4 gallon? (if I'm mixing in oz/gallon?)
> prefer battery
> 3250 sq ft
> I'd like to be able to spray a variety of products (N-ext, fungicides, herbicides, ect)
> 
> what would you purchase if you were me?


It's like asking me to pick my favorite child :lol: , but I would probably start here:

Sprayer: Chapin 63985 4-Gallon 20-volt Wide Mouth Battery Backpack Sprayer
Soil/Systemic Products: TeeJet AIXR11004-VP Air Induction Extended Range Tip
Contact Products: TeeJet XR11004-VS Extended Range Spray Tip or TeeJet TT11004-VP Turbo TeeJet Tip

All of those spray tips will drop into the Chapin wand that comes with the 20V backpack sprayer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bkell101

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I gotta get on "fleek".
> 
> So, what about the pressure regulators. I get it that a 20PSI ensures I have 20 PSI and if I drop below this, then it does not spray. But what about more that 20? lets say 40, my assumption is that it sprays and the only thing regulated is the low end.
> 
> I have a stihl sg20 backpack, it is rated at 40PSI +/- 10%, my assumption is that I go with the 40PSI regulator to ensure my proper pressure. the only place I am impacted then is -10%.
> 
> Once that is on lock, I guess I should determine how fast I am walking, although I always feel like I am in a hurry (walking faster than normal pace) when spraying.
> 
> 
> 
> No, a CF valve holds constant to its rating - it regulates down on the top end, and stops spraying if the system pressure drops below that pressure.
> 
> I have an SG20, and I would not go above a 29psi CF valve for it. I think the next step up is a 44psi. With it you would either not be able to build enough pressure, or you would be pumping constantly to maintain it. Going with a lower rated CF valve will give you a buffer to work with - i.e. pump up to ~40psi, then operate in the 29-40psi range (but again, actual pressure at the nozzle would be regulated to a constant 29psi)
> 
> I think a CF valve is equally, if not more important than having the right tip. Once you have control of your nozzle (flow rating/droplet size) and pressure, the only other variables to contend with are your walking speed and nozzle height off the ground. Basically the more variables you can fix, the more consistent your applications will be.
> 
> The only instances where I would not recommend a CF valve are with an electric push or electric backpack sprayer - those pumps seem to do a good job of maintaining a constant pressure. Manual pump sprayers are inherently more variable.
Click to expand...

If I don't mind pumping, which sprayer can take a CF valve right onto the existing wand and a tjet nozzle on top of that?

I guess that would save quite a bit of money going from battery to pump. Worth it if the CF valve is cheap and can just be stuck right onto the wand?


----------



## Ware

Bkell101 said:


> if you go with a pump sprayer like this one:
> 
> Solo 425 4-Gallon Professional Piston Backpack Sprayer, Wide Pressure Range up to 90 psi
> 
> Do you get a constant flow and PSI? or is it dependent on your pumping? Can you just stick an adapted for constant flow onto the tip of the wand like I saw in one of those videos previously posted?
> 
> Trying to wrap my head around this. Seems like constant flow and pace is very important to accurately apply a desired amount, which is why I was originally thinking the battery powered would have advantage of constant flow no matter what.
> 
> Am I thinking about this correctly?


Yes, to maintain constant pressure/flow with a manual pump sprayer you would want to add a CF valve. Here is one for Solo sprayers.

When it comes to battery backpacks I have only used the Chapin 20V, but it seems to do a fine job of maintaining constant pressure without adding a CF valve. I have mentioned this before but it would actually make me a little nervous to add a CF valve to a sprayer like the Chapin 20V that uses a positive displacement pump with no bypass.


----------



## Greendoc

If you turn the nozzle parallel with the wand, you are no longer walking into the spray. You are walking to the side of the spray pattern. That is how I set up my single nozzle hand pieces.


----------



## Ware

Bkell101 said:


> If I don't mind pumping, which sprayer can take a CF valve right onto the existing wand and a tjet nozzle on top of that?
> 
> I guess that would save quite a bit of money going from battery to pump. Worth it if the CF valve is cheap and can just be stuck right onto the wand?


I think several folks here have the Chapin 62000 4-Gallon Tree/Turf Pro Commercial Backpack Sprayer, which the description says includes a 21 psi CF valve.








The Chapin 61900 looks similar with a stainless wand and no CF valve.








The Chapin 61800 is cheaper and has a poly wand.








If you buy a Chapin sprayer that doesn't include a CF valve, you can order one separately in 14.5 psi, 21 psi  or 29 psi


----------



## Bkell101

:thumbup:


Ware said:


> Bkell101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you go with a pump sprayer like this one:
> 
> Solo 425 4-Gallon Professional Piston Backpack Sprayer, Wide Pressure Range up to 90 psi
> 
> Do you get a constant flow and PSI? or is it dependent on your pumping? Can you just stick an adapted for constant flow onto the tip of the wand like I saw in one of those videos previously posted?
> 
> Trying to wrap my head around this. Seems like constant flow and pace is very important to accurately apply a desired amount, which is why I was originally thinking the battery powered would have advantage of constant flow no matter what.
> 
> Am I thinking about this correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, to maintain constant pressure/flow with a manual pump sprayer you would want to add a CF valve. Here is one for Solo sprayers.
> 
> When it comes to battery backpacks I have only used the Chapin 20V, but it seems to do a fine job of maintaining constant pressure without adding a CF valve. I have mentioned this before but it would actually make me a little nervous to add a CF valve to a sprayer like the Chapin 20V that uses a positive displacement pump with no bypass.
Click to expand...

You mentioned CF valve in a system with a positive displacement pump and no bypass....centrifugal vs roller pumps? You sound like a perfusionist or a cardiac anesthesia guy/gal 😀


----------



## Ware

Bkell101 said:


> You mentioned CF valve in a system with a positive displacement pump and no bypass....centrifugal vs roller pumps? You sound like a perfusionist or a cardiac anesthesia guy/gal 😀


Mechanical Engr. :thumbup:

I'm pretty sure the Chapin 20V uses a diaphragm (positive displacement) pump. Introducing too much back pressure with a CF valve could cause the sprayer's pressure switch to short cycle/chatter.


----------



## g-man

Delavan pumps.


----------



## Bkell101

Ware said:


> Bkell101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mentioned CF valve in a system with a positive displacement pump and no bypass....centrifugal vs roller pumps? You sound like a perfusionist or a cardiac anesthesia guy/gal 😀
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical Engr. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Chapin 20V uses a diaphragm (positive displacement) pump. Introducing too much back pressure with a CF valve could cause the sprayer's pressure switch to short cycle/chatter.
Click to expand...

Just wanted to thank you for your help. I purchased the 4 gallon pump sprayer with the cfv. Now it's time to learn to read the chart and select nozzles. I'll go back through your posts and learn to read the charts relevant to my psi?


----------



## Bkell101

Ware said:


> Bkell101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I don't mind pumping, which sprayer can take a CF valve right onto the existing wand and a tjet nozzle on top of that?
> 
> I guess that would save quite a bit of money going from battery to pump. Worth it if the CF valve is cheap and can just be stuck right onto the wand?
> 
> 
> 
> I think several folks here have the Chapin 62000 4-Gallon Tree/Turf Pro Commercial Backpack Sprayer, which the description says includes a 21 psi CF valve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chapin 61900 looks similar with a stainless wand and no CF valve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chapin 61800 is cheaper and has a poly wand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you buy a Chapin sprayer that doesn't include a CF valve, you can order one separately in 14.5 psi, 21 psi  or 29 psi
Click to expand...

Hey ware...

I got the pump chapin with a control valve for 21 psi.

Looking at the teejet color to get online I noticed the red xr teejet is not rated for down to 21 psi. Does this mean I need to get the yellow one in order to get the expected output from the teejet valve?


----------



## Ware

Bkell101 said:


> ...Looking at the teejet color to get online I noticed the red xr teejet is not rated for down to 21 psi. Does this mean I need to get the yellow one in order to get the expected output from the teejet valve?


Refer to the catalog pages to see what droplet size you can expect at different pressures. Droplet size does increase as system pressure decreases, but it's all relative - in other words an XR nozzle may have a larger droplet size classification when operated at 21 psi, but so will an AIXR. The yellow nozzle does appear to maintain a "Fine" droplet size between 20-30 psi, but I would only chase that if you are comfortable with the lower carrier rate.

​


----------



## Bkell101

Ware said:


> Bkell101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Looking at the teejet color to get online I noticed the red xr teejet is not rated for down to 21 psi. Does this mean I need to get the yellow one in order to get the expected output from the teejet valve?
> 
> 
> 
> Refer to the catalog pages to see what droplet size you can expect at different pressures. Droplet size does increase as system pressure decreases, but it's all relative - in other words an XR nozzle may have a larger droplet size classification when operated at 21 psi, but so will an AIXR. The yellow nozzle does appear to maintain a "Fine" droplet size between 20-30 psi, but I would only chase that if you are comfortable with the lower carrier rate.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

What's the drawback of lower carrier rate? Just takes longer to apply and I need I walk slower?


----------



## Ware

Bkell101 said:


> What's the drawback of lower carrier rate? Just takes longer to apply and I need I walk slower?


No, it would just change your calibration - you would be applying the same amount of product with less water. Which is not necessarily a bad thing, but some product labels do call for 1 gallon per thousand, so that's why you see that calibration target mentioned a lot.


----------



## Bkell101

Ahhh I see.

So if you are looking for contact purpose ...it looks like a flow control valve with higher psi around 40 is the sweet spot to get the most out of the type of the xr valve? Because you can get the fine droplets without decreasing your carrier rate? With a lower psi flow control valve, I'd have to either sacrifice getting a medium size droplet or lower carrier rate?


----------



## Ware

Bkell101 said:


> Ahhh I see.
> 
> So if you are looking for contact purpose ...it looks like a flow control valve with higher psi around 40 is the sweet spot to get the most out of the type of the xr valve? Because you can get the fine droplets without decreasing your carrier rate? With a lower psi flow control valve, I'd have to either sacrifice getting a medium size droplet or lower carrier rate?


Yes, I run my push sprayer at 40 psi, and the Chapin 20V backpack is rated for 35-40 psi. But again, it's all relative. Just pick something and roll with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Bkell101

Ware said:


> Bkell101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh I see.
> 
> So if you are looking for contact purpose ...it looks like a flow control valve with higher psi around 40 is the sweet spot to get the most out of the type of the xr valve? Because you can get the fine droplets without decreasing your carrier rate? With a lower psi flow control valve, I'd have to either sacrifice getting a medium size droplet or lower carrier rate?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I run my push sprayer at 40 psi, and the Chapin 20V backpack is rated for 35-40 psi. But again, it's all relative. Just pick something and roll with it. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

hey ware, played with my chapin pump backpack last night with the CF valve 21psi in prep for a few upcoming applications. I bought the two nozzles you suggested and have the CF valve that came with the sprayer.

RGS from N-EXT - I'm assuming this is best applied with the AI tip and a medium or coarse droplet size? read the label but doesn't say application droplet size.


----------



## Ware

Bkell101 said:


> RGS from N-EXT - I'm assuming this is best applied with the AI tip and a medium or coarse droplet size? read the label but doesn't say application droplet size.


That sounds reasonable, but I have not applied RGS.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I'm having a hard time seeing where I'm spraying. I know alot of people will not recommend using the blue dye marker because it's so messy. Now I'm wondering is there any more tips to help me follow a walking path?


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm having a hard time seeing where I'm spraying. I know alot of people will not recommend using the blue dye marker because it's so messy. Now I'm wondering is there any more tips to help me follow a walking path?


No shame in using dye if you need it. :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time seeing where I'm spraying. I know alot of people will not recommend using the blue dye marker because it's so messy. Now I'm wondering is there any more tips to help me follow a walking path?
> 
> 
> 
> No shame in using dye if you need it. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

I use blue marking dye every time I spray. It helps me and it helps the kids avoid those areas as well.


----------



## g-man

Use dye, but use less than what it calls for. I also mow along the longest path and use the stripes to help.


----------



## gatormac2112

I don't use dye for 2 reasons, even doubling the dose barely made it visible and that blue crap gets everywhere!

I walk down the mowing stripes (don't judge me by my crooked stripes!)


----------



## kolbasz

@Ware if I am putting down pgr and prodiamine, is it better to use the ai tip or the general red tip (11004?) I've been using for foliar pgr all summer?


----------



## g-man

It is better not to mix it. Apply the prodiamine first with the ai. Water it per the label. Then apply the pgr so it sticks to the grass blades. Do it two days apart if needed.


----------



## kolbasz

g-man said:


> It is better not to mix it. Apply the prodiamine first with the ai. Water it per the label. Then apply the pgr so it sticks to the grass blades. Do it two days apart if needed.


Ok.

Makes for lots of walking...


----------



## g-man

Yup. The price of doing it right and not killing your yard.


----------



## kolbasz

g-man said:


> Yup. The price of doing it right and not killing your yard.


Yeah, would not want that. Things are looking the best they have in years


----------



## Ware

Agree, I would not tank mix Prodiamine and PGR.


----------



## Ware




----------



## osuturfman

One of my favorite illustrationsof droplet size.



The water sensitive paper comes out of the package yellow in color, then turns blue in areas exposed to water.


----------



## Ware

osuturfman said:


> One of my favorite illustrationsof droplet size.
> 
> 
> 
> The water sensitive paper comes out of the package yellow in color, then turns blue in areas exposed to water.


I have some of that paper on my desk at home. Illustrating the coverage of the different nozzles I've mentioned in this thread is the topic of my next video. :thumbsup:


----------



## osuturfman

Ware said:


> osuturfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite illustrationsof droplet size.
> 
> 
> 
> The water sensitive paper comes out of the package yellow in color, then turns blue in areas exposed to water.
> 
> 
> 
> I have some of that paper on my desk at home. Illustrating the coverage of the different nozzles I've mentioned in this thread is the topic of my next video. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

A little more expensive but, it sure beats the old "pavement test".


----------



## TommyTester

I just spend 2 hours plowing through this great thread. It should be mandatory reading for new members so we don't ask so many stupid questions or repeat old questions. :lol:

I'm in the process of running a My4Sons M4 sprayer through its paces. I'm a retired engineer (BSEE), so I'm measuring everything including testing each provided nozzle's performance.

The one interesting feature of the M4 is that the pressure is adjustable using a "volume" knob from 10 to 60 PSI. (as if we need another variable added to the nozzle equation) :thumbup:

My tests will take some time but should be useful.

I will also be separately outfiting the unit to take TeeJet nozzles.

My question is, if your sprayer truly had adjustable PSI (essentially a CF feature), how would you use it and what new nozzle options would you consider?



My Channel

Although Amazon sells the M4, it is a lot cheaper directly from the Company (free shipping). Pictured is the GOLD unit for $189.99 (August 2018) and includes 2 wands, 8 nozzles, Stainless Steel pistol gun, 15 foot extender, and quick disconnects to allow fast wand swaps.


----------



## TommyTester

Here's a video I liked about how some commercial lawn people calibrate, mix, and spray. They clearly are not very concerned about nozzles, and just aim to get everything wet. I did like the carrier explanation at the end about material concentration in each droplet. That can apply to backpack spraying as well. Low flow might be a no-no.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4AoNc6Eus4[/media]


----------



## dongdong

Hello everyone!

after reading this thread, I want to convert my Sprayersplus FH25E to a teejet nozzle sprayer. I have a couple of questions, would anyone know the thread size at the nozzle tip side? i can't seem to find any info on it. it's either 3/8 or 11/16. How would I be able to get this info? Also, I can't find anything. should i just spring for the 11/16"-16 Female TeeJet x Quick TeeJet Adapter with teejet heads and hope its 11/16?


----------



## XiolaOne

What's the favorite nozzel(s) to get for the Chapin battery back pack sprayer? Weed killer and n-ext products will be used


----------



## CenlaLowell

XiolaOne said:


> What's the favorite nozzel(s) to get for the Chapin battery back pack sprayer? Weed killer and n-ext products will be used


I either use this one



Or this one



Both are in red color to get as close as I can to 1gal/1k. I also have the GCI turf nozzle which you can use but it's 100$


----------



## CenlaLowell

dongdong said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> after reading this thread, I want to convert my Sprayersplus FH25E to a teejet nozzle sprayer. I have a couple of questions, would anyone know the thread size at the nozzle tip side? i can't seem to find any info on it. it's either 3/8 or 11/16. How would I be able to get this info? Also, I can't find anything. should i just spring for the 11/16"-16 Female TeeJet x Quick TeeJet Adapter with teejet heads and hope its 11/16?


The thread is 11/16 I have this exact sprayer and teejet drop right in. You will not have any problems with teejets


----------



## TommyTester

Just got in some TeeJet nozzles. They dropped right into the My4Sons M4 wands just like they do on the Chapin.


----------



## Ware

TommyTester said:


> Just got in some TeeJet nozzles. They dropped right into the My4Sons M4 wands just like they do on the Chapin.


Nice!


----------



## TommyTester

100% overlap on the 110s. People preaching Tip-to-Tip, Kiss the tips, or "slight" overlap of wet patterns need to read the nozzle specs. :nod:

If you are also doing calibration, you have to calibrate using the correct overlap, or else you are under-applying and leaving streaks.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNZ7DSGks7Y[/media]


----------



## g-man

@TommyTester These test videos from Ware (and similar ones from TeeJet on YouTube) were an eye opener to me.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33&start=120#p50732


----------



## TommyTester

g-man said:


> @TommyTester These test videos from Ware (and similar ones from TeeJet on YouTube) were an eye opener to me.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33&start=120#p50732


Yup. Before working on sprayers, I did a lot of testing of Distribution Uniformity on sprinklers (as you may know). Very similar approach - catch the stream and measure the distribution. On nozzles, they use gutter channels 2" apart to collect and measure the distribution. For sprinklers in the field, catch cups are used.

My plan today, a matter of fact, is to try to use my M4 sprayer and measure the distribution of the provided M4 flat nozzle using a line of catch cups butted up against each other in a row. I'll test at various heights and GPMs. That experience will set me up to test other nozzles. Pretty nerdy stuff, but knowledge is POWER!


----------



## BassBoss

Lots of great info here. thx Been a lurker for a while. Last 2 years I've been paying someone to apply primo Maxx on my 419 lawn. Not anymore. I plan on doing myself with my backpack sprayer. I have a field king pro. My question is this sprayer has a low pressure regulator that is set to 25 PSI. I've been trying to scan all these pages to find out which tee jet nozzle would best fit my application. I probably have around 1/5 acre of grass to be treated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ware

BassBoss said:


> Lots of great info here. thx Been a lurker for a while. Last 2 years I've been paying someone to apply primo Maxx on my 419 lawn. Not anymore. I plan on doing myself with my backpack sprayer. I have a field king pro. My question is this sprayer has a low pressure regulator that is set to 25 PSI. I've been trying to scan all these pages to find out which tee jet nozzle would best fit my application. I probably have around 1/5 acre of grass to be treated. Thanks in advance.


Welcome to TLF - glad you're here! :thumbup:

For foliar apps like Primo at 25 psi I would probably go with an XR11004. You can see in the chart below that TeeJet does not reclassify the droplet size across that pressure range. If you wanted to get closer to the 0.40 gpm that some of us achieve by running a powered sprayer at 40 psi, you could step up to the brown XR11005. It's really personal preference though.

​
The other foliar nozzle I like is the Turbo TeeJet (TT), but as you can see in the chart below the droplet size gets quite a bit larger at lower pressures.

​


----------



## Ware

The logic behind 0.40 gpm at 40 psi, particularly for a boom sprayer, is that if you use TeeJet's recommended spacing (20" nozzle height and 20" between nozzles) you should theoretically land somewhere around 1 gallon per thousand at a normal walking pace. It's just a guide though - as you can see on the charts there is more than one way to get where you want to be - you can change nozzle size, pressure or ground speed.

​


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Ware, all that is needed for most herbicides is .25 gallon per 1,000 at 20 psi. It is proven success on the Permagreens.


----------



## Ware

Mr Efficiency said:


> Ware, all that is needed for most herbicides is .25 gallon per 1,000 at 20 psi. It is proven success on the Permagreens.


To each their own. I have no reason to not use label recommended carrier rates. :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mr Efficiency said:


> Ware, all that is needed for most herbicides is .25 gallon per 1,000 at 20 psi. It is proven success on the Permagreens.


When I spray I try to land at .50 Gallon per 1,000 on herbcides and .25 Gallon on everything else I spray. It would take forever if I sprayed 1gal per 1k sqft on my lawn


----------



## osuturfman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Ware, all that is needed for most herbicides is .25 gallon per 1,000 at 20 psi. It is proven success on the Permagreens.


The ride-on sprayers do a pretty good job but, I wouldn't go as far as to say it's "proven". There's a lot of success sure, but the margin for error is _very_ slim at those ultra-low spray volumes lower than 0.5 gal/M.

Outside of preventative insecticides or pre-emergents, a spray volume of 0.5 gal/M will work well for the majority of people here on all other apps.


----------



## TommyTester

I just got done "characterizing" a bunch of nozzles (GPM vs. PSI) using my M4. Video will be up soon on My Channel.

One nozzle that I ran was the TeeJet Turbo TT11004-VS. (Popular here)

After I collected the data with my test set-up and plotted the results, I thought "Hey, maybe I should check my data against TeeJet's chart." It was satisfying to see they matched.


----------



## CenlaLowell

What tips do you all use to spray fungicides? Example 3336, propiconazole, or eagle 20


----------



## iFisch3224

CenlaLowell said:


> What tips do you all use to spray fungicides? Example 3336, propiconazole, or eagle 20


Try this bud -

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33&p=72755&hilit=ifisch3224#p72755


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> What tips do you all use to spray fungicides? Example 3336, propiconazole, or eagle 20


It would really depend on the mode of action (contact vs. systemic). If I wanted it on the ground I would use air induction. If I wanted better coverage on the foliage (like spraying 3336 or daconil on ornamentals) I would probably use a TT or XR nozzle.

​


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> What tips do you all use to spray fungicides? Example 3336, propiconazole, or eagle 20
> 
> 
> 
> It would really depend on the mode of action (contact vs. systemic). If I wanted it on the ground I would use air induction. If I wanted better coverage on the foliage (like spraying 3336 or daconil on ornamentals) I would probably use a TT or XR nozzle.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

So say your trying to get rid of grey leaf spot would you apply it as contact or systemic?


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> So say your trying to get rid of grey leaf spot would you apply it as contact or systemic?


Sorry, I don't have any experience with Gray Leaf Spot, but again I would make the decision based on the mode of action of the particular fungicide I was spraying. If I was spraying something like Azoxystrobin as a preventative I would probably use air induction. If I was spraying something where I was relying on foliar absorption (versus root uptake), I would use TT or XR nozzles.


----------



## jhudziak

Any recommendations on a TeeJet nozzle for a Talstar application? I am currently using a Chapin 24VDC Backpack Sprayer. Therefore I am assuming 40PSIG.

Respectfully,
-Jake


----------



## Ware

jhudziak said:


> Any recommendations on a TeeJet nozzle for a Talstar application? I am currently using a Chapin 24VDC Backpack Sprayer. Therefore I am assuming 40PSIG.
> 
> Respectfully,
> -Jake


Like for exterior perimeter spraying? I would just use a fan tip like the XR11004. For interior spraying I like something that is more of a light stream - I use a B&G sprayer, but for a more economical option I would probably go with something like the Chapin Premier with the adjustable cone tip. With a manual pump sprayer you can really dial down the pressure (less pumps) when spraying indoors.


----------



## jhudziak

Thank you for your reply, and recommendation. I should have specified exterior perimeter.


----------



## Mozart

There has been a lot of discussion lately about proper nozzle overlap. How does this apply to perimeter spraying? The exterminator who treated my home used a B & G sprayer but only applied a single fan tip stripe along the foundation. Does the B&G tip provide a more uniform application? Does it matter less with pesticides?

What are the brass adjustable nozzles used for? Can you use that tip to apply/shoot perimeter bug treatment to second floor windows from the ground? Or is that a bad idea?

Back to yard care: I'm still trying to understand all of the fan tip options. There seem to be three that are recommended here.



I have a lawn size of approximately 5500 sqft. What color tip is best for the Chapin 20v Battery backpack sprayer? I'm not sure what the ideal particle size would be for the various lawn care applications. Red for all 3 tips?

Whenever possible I'd like to apply chemicals in a single 4 gallon load or less. I guess this is where the different gallons per minute options should be considered (although I'm not sure if I'm sacrificing anything with a change in particle size).


----------



## Ware

Mozart said:


> There has been a lot of discussion lately about proper nozzle overlap. How does this apply to perimeter spraying? The exterminator who treated my home used a B & G sprayer but only applied a single fan tip stripe along the foundation. Does the B&G tip provide a more uniform application? Does it matter less with pesticides?


Yeah, I would say uniform application is probably a little less critical for perimeter spraying insecticides - mostly because you don't have to worry about adverse response from the turf in an over- or under-application scenario. I'm probably oversimplifying it, but with insecticides you're really just applying the active ingredient in locations that insects are most likely to come in contact with it.



Mozart said:


> What are the brass adjustable nozzles used for? Can you use that tip to apply/shoot perimeter bug treatment to second floor windows from the ground? Or is that a bad idea?


That sounds like a reasonable use for the adjustable cone nozzle. I do not recommend using them for applying anything to turf when application rate is critical - because the calibration changes anytime you make a slight adjustment



Mozart said:


> Back to yard care: I'm still trying to understand all of the fan tip options. There seem to be three that are recommended here.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lawn size of approximately 5500 sqft. What color tip is best for the Chapin 20v Battery backpack sprayer? I'm not sure what the ideal particle size would be for the various lawn care applications. Red for all 3 tips?
> 
> Whenever possible I'd like to apply chemicals in a single 4 gallon load or less. I guess this is where the different gallons per minute options should be considered (although I'm not sure if I'm sacrificing anything with a change in particle size).


Red nozzles (0.4 gpm at 40 psi) are a good starting point, but my guess is you would need to step down to purple or yellow nozzles to cover 5.5k with 4 gallons of carrier with the Chapin 20V backpack sprayer. Note this is just a guess based on my experience with the sprayer. Everyone has a slightly different pace/technique, so that's why it is so important for you to calibrate your sprayer for you.

Here are some options to consider:

Yellow (0.20 gpm @ 40 psi)
TT11002
AIXR11002

Purple (0.25 gpm @ 40 psi)
TT110025
AIXR110025

Blue(0.30 gpm @ 40 psi)
TT11003
AIXR11003

Red (0.40 gpm @ 40 psi)
TT11004
AIXR11004​
Something I think you might be confused about is the relationship between droplet size and nozzle color. The droplet size decreases slightly as you step down in flow (red -> yellow), but not as much as changing the nozzle series. The TT series are better for contact/foliar applied products due to the smaller droplet size and the AIXR's are better for soil applied or systemic products due to the larger droplet size.

ETA: The XR nozzles have a smaller droplet size than the TT's, but with that comes more drift. I have/use both, but I think the TT's are a nice balance between smaller droplet size and less drift.


----------



## TommyTester

Turbo TeeJet 11004 profile .... 20/30/40 PSI runs.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq-WB0FUD40[/media]


----------



## N LA Hacker

That's a much more consistent distribution than the chapin nozzle.


----------



## TommyTester

N LA Hacker said:


> That's a much more consistent distribution than the chapin nozzle.


Agreed. It was interesting to see how close the 30 and 40 PSI curves were. It clearly likes that range. At 20 PSI it was a bit pokey, and I bet you'd find yourself slowing your pace significantly to use it at 20, plus it did not spray as wide at 20, adding additional time to cover an area.


----------



## N LA Hacker

TommyTester said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a much more consistent distribution than the chapin nozzle.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. It was interesting to see how close the 30 and 40 PSI curves were. It clearly likes that range. At 20 PSI it was a bit pokey, and I bet you'd find yourself slowing your pace significantly to use it at 20, plus it did not spray as wide at 20, adding additional time to cover an area.
Click to expand...

Do you happen to have the chapin 2-3 nozzle booms for testing? It might not be as big of an issue with the M4 since the pressure is adjustable. I'm wondering if the chapin 20v can maintain pressure with the extra nozzles.


----------



## TommyTester

N LA Hacker said:


> Do you happen to have the chapin 2-3 nozzle booms for testing? It might not be as big of an issue with the M4 since the pressure is adjustable. I'm wondering if the chapin 20v can maintain pressure with the extra nozzles.


Not currently. The M4 did come with a single-cone nozzle and a double-cone nozzle with identical orifices. When measured, the PSI of the double-cone was half of the single-cone at the same "knob" setting, though volume went up only 37% at the 40/20 PSI point, so your suspicions might be spot on.


----------



## Mozart

THanks for the response @Ware. Based on Tommy's testing the TT11004 seems to work well with the Chapin Battery backpack sprayer. And buying this tip in particular seems like a no-brainer.

So the XR's have a smaller droplet size - what would be an example of when you'd use the XR tip? How about the AIXR - what would you use that for?

The TT is for soil applications but also does reasonably well with foliar applications? Are the XR/AIXR tips just better at foliar? Trying to cover my bases by ordering a complete set of tips for 97% of possible future scenarios.


----------



## Ware

Mozart said:


> THanks for the response Ware. Based on Tommy's testing the TT11004 seems to work well with the Chapin Battery backpack sprayer. And buying this tip in particular seems like a no-brainer.
> 
> So the XR's have a smaller droplet size - what would be an example of when you'd use the XR tip? How about the AIXR - what would you use that for?
> 
> The TT is for soil applications but also does reasonably well with foliar applications? Are the XR/AIXR tips just better at foliar? Trying to cover my bases by ordering a complete set of tips for 97% of possible future scenarios.


I use XR for foliar apps when there is no wind, but if there is even a slight breeze I will usually go with the TT.

I would use AIXR for things like pre-emergent, soil conditioners, systemic fungicides, etc. anything you want to ultimately end up in the soil.

XR & AIXR are at at opposite ends of the droplet size spectrum. AIXR's are not ideal for foliar apps.

Droplet size, smallest to largest:

XR -> TT -> AIXR​
If someone wanted just one nozzle for everything, I would say go with the TT.


----------



## TommyTester

Here's and interesting observation.

For 110 degree nozzles, TeeJet recommends a 20-inch nozzle height (knee height). If you do the geometry, 110s paint a 57" wide wet stripe. My TT11004 test confirm this at 30-40 PSI, though not much juice lands out at the tips. TeeJet also recommends a 20 inch nozzle spacing for these 110s. Since half of 57" is 28.8", this implies the wet tips from the next row we spray need to *overshoot the center* of the prior row we sprayed by 8.8" in order to get uniform distribution of chemical.


----------



## Mozart

@Ware got it, thanks! That makes a lot of sense to me. Since these nozzles are relatively cheap I'll get all 3.

Does a wand upgrade make any noticeable difference in any regard? I'm happy so far with the Chapin but curious how wand quality interacts with all of the other variables.

@TommyTester, do you plan to test overlap with the teejet nozzles?


----------



## Ware

Mozart said:


> Does a wand upgrade make any noticeable difference in any regard? I'm happy so far with the Chapin but curious how wand quality interacts with all of the other variables.


I still run the OEM poly wand on my Chapin 20V backpack.


----------



## TommyTester

Mozart said:


> do you plan to test overlap with the teejet nozzles?


Sure, I'll do it for the TT11004.


----------



## TommyTester

Ware said:


> Everyone has a slightly different pace/technique, so that's why it is so important for you to calibrate your sprayer for you.


Speaking of pace and carrier rate, I was curious about the gallons per 1000 sq. ft. TeeJet has in the rightmost columns on their charts.

I drew a fictitious 20' x 50' area, and assuming 20-inch rows, the math says I needed to walk 12 rows of 50 feet long each = 600 feet. Since 1 mph = 88 feet per minute, it would take 6.8 minutes at 1 MPH, 3.4 minutes at 2 MPH, and 2.26 minutes at 3 MPH.

Since I know the TT11004 uses 0.4 GPM at 40 PSI (column 4), at 2 MPH I'd use 0.4 x 3.4 = 1.4 Gallons, and at 3 MPH I'd use 0.4 x 2.26 = 0.9 gallons.

Gee ... these values match the TeeJet numbers! That shouldn't be a surprise, but it does confirm their "Gallons used" values assume 20-inch wide rows.



The real point thought is, that if you run a nozzle like the TT11004 at a certain PSI, and find your gallons used per 1000 are far lower than in the TeeJet table, you likely are spraying too wide of rows.

It takes discipline to calibrate and use 20-inch wide rows when these 110 degree nozzles are spraying 57 inches!


----------



## g-man

@TommyTester It is not too hard to keep the spacing if you use your mower stripes. Most mower are 22in, but we overlap and it ends up being ~20in. I spray on my white stripes (facing away from me). I've done it in the dark of night. Make sure you stripe along the long distance for spraying to avoid the turns.


----------



## CenlaLowell

All my nozzles came in I've only sprayed one and I like it alot. This nozzle seems like a middle of the road product for contact and systemic applications. @Ware been recommending it. I get a 4 foot spray pattern from it and I can clearly see the product coming out. This let's me follow my spray path better


----------



## N LA Hacker

With limited experience today, I would say the chapin 20v can not keep up with a 2-3 boom nozzle setup. I had a significant pressure difference between the 2 aixr nozzles I had on the 2 boom.


----------



## Mozart

In the Turbo TeeJet gutter test video below it looks like the nozzles along the boom are aligned. It also looks like adjacent sprayer streams are colliding with each other. Is that the case?

Would a single tip in multiple 20" passes at a 20" height therefore produce a different distribution?

[media]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h6y-SSnzC60[/media]


----------



## Ware

You may not be able to tell from the angle they filmed, but I would put my money on them being angled like this in their tests:



Ware said:


> You guys are on it, but here a couple graphics I have posted before showing the nozzle alignment. Like J_nick mentioned, if you are using TeeJet clamps, nozzle bodies, and Quick Caps this angle will be built into you setup. :thumbup:


----------



## Mozart

Thanks Ware, 10% angle makes sense.

How do you all edge with these sprayers? Do you Center the nozzle over the border of the lawn and driveway, landscaping or whatever?

Is TeeJet as good as it gets for single nozzle sprayers? Are there any fan tips that provide uniform coverage (or close to it) in a single pass/stripe?


----------



## TommyTester

TT11004 Overlap test .... DONE.

[media]https://youtu.be/_umpDUDcGXc[/media]


----------



## Mozart

Thanks Tommy!

Still wondering how to optimize edging. I guess there is no nozzle on the market that doesn't require any overlap (or minimal overlap) for boom-less setups.

@LawnCareNut, have you seen any of the recent discussion about spray pattern overlap? Maybe a future video idea? Kiss the tips provides poor uniformity.


----------



## Ware

Mozart said:


> How do you all edge with these sprayers? Do you Center the nozzle over the border of the lawn and driveway, landscaping or whatever?


Mozart, that's usually what I do if I am spraying something that will not stain - I center the outside nozzle of my boom on the edge.


----------



## Mozart

Does anyone use the TeeJet even flat spray tips?

They claim to provide uniform distribution across the etire width of the fan, which would mean the "kiss the tips" method should work here.

Thoughts? Why would the Turbo TeeJet, XR or AIXR be preferable over this tip? Band width?

http://teejet.it/english/home/products/spray-products/banding-spray-nozzles/teejet--even-flat-spray-tips.aspx


----------



## Ware

Mozart said:


> Does anyone use the TeeJet even flat spray tips?


TeeJet Even Flats are designed for banding row crops. For a home lawn I think the risk of double or no application would be too great - compared to feathering passes with a traditional nozzle.


----------



## Mozart

Thanks @Ware, I saw that but it didn't click. Now it does. With the TT11004 if you do 6" or 11" of overlap (vs. 8.5" - optimal) you are not applying double or nothing - just _slightly_ too much/little. With the even flow you have a much smaller margin of error. 2.5" too much and you kill the grass, 2.5" too little and you have a 0 application stripe.

What material do you recommend? Are there any material differences between nozzle constructs? I see they offer nozzles in stainless steel, brass, etc. something that doesn't rust would be preferable in case I don't dry it properly, but if there are other considerations I'd like to understand better before making a purchase.


----------



## Ware

@Mozart, from way back on page 1...



Ware said:


> MQ is exactly right, the various tip materials are basically a cost versus nozzle life decision. If you really want to nerd out, bookmark TeeJet's A User's Guide to Spray Nozzles for some late night reading, but to summarize what they have to say about tip materials (p. 33):
> 
> *Brass* materials wear quickly. A brass nozzle may have an increase in flow of 10-15% after 50 hours of use, depending on what product is being sprayed.
> 
> *Polymer* tips typically have a wear life 2-3x longer than brass.
> 
> *Stainless* tips have a wear life 4-6x longer than brass.
> 
> *Ceramic* tips have a wear life 20-50x longer than brass.​
> It looks like Sprayer Depot has the XR11004 priced like this:
> 
> VisiFlo Brass (VB) - $4.43
> VisiFlo Polymer (VP) - $2.14
> VisiFlo Stainless (VS) - $4.76
> VisiFlo Ceramic (VK) - $3.68​
> So if nozzle life is your focus, it looks like ceramic is the clear winner, but as MQ mentioned, we're not likely to wear them out as a homeowner. I don't think you could go wrong with any of them, but I stay away from the brass. As I mentioned earlier, I usually buy the stainless. They are not cost prohibitive for the number of nozzles I purchase and I feel like they are probably more durable in the event you bump the end of the wand on something.
> 
> The VisiFlo, like MQ mentioned, is just the color-coded polymer that allows for easy identification. The XR11004-VS (VisiFlo Stainless) looks like this. Note the actual spray orifice is stainless:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A non-VisiFlo tip would look like this - just imagine sorting through a box full of these that all look the same:


----------



## Mozart

@Ware I was wondering if there are any other considerations besides rust resistance. Certainly wear time is important. Is the ceramic more prone to shattering vs. stainless steel? (What does the stainless tip do better?)


----------



## Ware

Mozart said:


> @Ware I was wondering if there are any other considerations besides rust resistance. Certainly wear time is important. Is the ceramic more prone to shattering vs. stainless steel? (What does the stainless tip do better?)


I'm not sure - I've never used ceramic. And note that not all nozzle types are available in all materials (e.g. TT and AIXR are only available in polymer).


----------



## Ware

@TommyTester I think it was you that recognized the double overlap of 110° nozzles when spaced 20" high and 20" apart. The document I linked above touches on the role gravity plays on theoretical vs. actual coverage.


----------



## TommyTester

My M4 came with a stainless steel wand that is extendable. When attached to my rarely-used measuring wheel I can maintain a 20" spray height rather comfortably. Dumb idea?


----------



## N LA Hacker

Heck no, man. Get after it.


----------



## LawnCareNut

Mozart said:


> Thanks Tommy!
> 
> Still wondering how to optimize edging. I guess there is no nozzle on the market that doesn't require any overlap (or minimal overlap) for boom-less setups.
> 
> @LawnCareNut, have you seen any of the recent discussion about spray pattern overlap? Maybe a future video idea? Kiss the tips provides poor uniformity.


Yes been reading and learning lots! Tommy's math rocks! You've probably seen me working more with hose end sprayers lately as we get more into liquid ferts that really will show a variation in turf response if not applied uniformly. Truth be told, hand cans are not made to spray fert. Humics, pre-emergents, sub surface insect control (soil apps) have much more fudge factor, especially when you water them in, and therefore work well from backpacks and hand cans and offer the ability to tank mix multiple products saving time and back trouble.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I sprayed yesterday with the AIC 11004 nozzle and I'm no where near the 1gal/1k mark. I was spraying prodiamine if that makes a difference. I was walking as slow as I could, so my question is do I just increase the nozzle size? And if so, which one would you recommend? I did the math I was spraying 85 oz per 1k with that nozzle.


----------



## TommyTester

CenlaLowell said:


> I sprayed yesterday with the AIC 11004 nozzle and I'm no where near the 1gal/1k mark. I was spraying prodiamine if that makes a difference. I was walking as slow as I could, so my question is do I just increase the nozzle size? And if so, which one would you recommend? I did the math I was spraying 85 oz per 1k with that nozzle.


Have you measured the sprayer's GPM with this nozzle? From that you can use my chart in this video to determine PSI. From that you can find the right row and column in the TeeJet chart to see how many gallons per 1000 you should be using if you are spraying 20/20. (20 inches high and 20 inch rows)


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> I sprayed yesterday with the AIC 11004 nozzle and I'm no where near the 1gal/1k mark. I was spraying prodiamine if that makes a difference. I was walking as slow as I could, so my question is do I just increase the nozzle size? And if so, which one would you recommend? I did the math I was spraying 85 oz per 1k with that nozzle.


To get to 1 gallon per thousand your options are to 1) increase nozzle size, 2) increase pressure or 3) slow your pace.

Here is the link to the AIC catalog page. If you are maintaining a nozzle height of 20" and using TeeJet's recommended width of 20" between nozzles/passes you should be able to figure out where you are on the chart, then make adjustments to get to where you want to be.

Another option is to just roll with the 0.66 gallons per thousand. That carrier rate wouldn't bother me too much, especially with your listed lawn size. At that rate you're looking at ~14 gallons for a blanket app. Increasing to 1 gal/M would push you up over 20 gallons.


----------



## N LA Hacker

I left the pre-orifice in my AIXR. I think that was a booboo on my part. Not sure how much that affects the spray pattern and flow.


----------



## g-man

TommyTester said:


> My M4 came with a stainless steel wand that is extendable. When attached to my rarely-used measuring wheel I can maintain a 20" spray height rather comfortably. Dumb idea?


Not at all. Golf courses use systems like this one:










I looked into buying a tank/pump like Ware and Connor, MQ have mounted on their Lesco. But I would keep the tank in a corner of the backyard and then use a long thin hose with walking boom. I have a small yard, so the backpack currently works for me.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sprayed yesterday with the AIC 11004 nozzle and I'm no where near the 1gal/1k mark. I was spraying prodiamine if that makes a difference. I was walking as slow as I could, so my question is do I just increase the nozzle size? And if so, which one would you recommend? I did the math I was spraying 85 oz per 1k with that nozzle.
> 
> 
> 
> To get to 1 gallon per thousand your options are to 1) increase nozzle size, 2) increase pressure or 3) slow your pace.
> 
> Here is the link to the AIC catalog page. If you are maintaining a nozzle height of 20" and using TeeJet's recommended width of 20" between nozzles/passes you should be able to figure out where you are on the chart, then make adjustments to get to where you want to be.
> 
> Another option is to just roll with the 0.66 gallons per thousand. That carrier rate wouldn't bother me too much, especially with your listed lawn size. At that rate you're looking at ~14 gallons for a blanket app. Increasing to 1 gal/M would push you up over 20 gallons.
Click to expand...

Thanks, the problem may have been I took three steps out between spray lines. Putting me around 33"-36" instead on 20".


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> Thanks, the problem may have been I took three steps out between spray lines. Putting me around 33"-36" instead on 20".


I bet that's it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Ware..

This nozzle works great, low volume, .25 gal per 1,000 and 9' spray width. Low cost also. 
https://www.dultmeier.com/products/0.811.1731.4216/8146


----------



## Ware

Mr Efficiency said:


> Ware..
> 
> This nozzle works great, low volume, .25 gal per 1,000 and 9' spray width. Low cost also.
> https://www.dultmeier.com/products/0.811.1731.4216/8146


Sorry, but I respectfully disagree. Using the recommended nozzle spacing for that nozzle (20" per the chart below) it is actually designed to put down 51 GPA (1.17 gal/M) at 30 psi / 5 mph. It would be closer to double that at an average walking pace. You could probably squeeze a little more out of it by rotating the nozzle and/or raising the height, but I would say expecting a 9ft effective spray width from that nozzle is operating outside of its design criteria for uniform coverage.

I mentioned this in another topic and it is probably worth mentioning here... we each get to decide what is "good enough" when it comes to precision spraying. I personally have no reason to deviate from the nozzle manufacturer's specifications, and I am firmly in the camp that says improper nozzle spacing can significantly impact spray distribution. I would liken it to not using proper head-to-head spacing in an irrigation system - there is a big difference between getting the grass wet and achieving uniform coverage. But again, we all have different expectations.

Also, there is nothing wrong with flood nozzles for certain applications, but I think there are better options available for foliar apps - which account for the bulk of my spraying.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Ware said:


> Mr Efficiency said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware..
> 
> This nozzle works great, low volume, .25 gal per 1,000 and 9' spray width. Low cost also.
> https://www.dultmeier.com/products/0.811.1731.4216/8146
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I respectfully disagree. Using the recommended nozzle spacing for that nozzle (20" per the chart below) it is actually designed to put down 51 GPA (1.17 gal/M) at 30 psi / 5 mph. It would be closer to double that at an average walking pace. You could probably squeeze a little more out of it by rotating the nozzle and/or raising the height, but I would say expecting a 9ft effective spray width from that nozzle is operating outside of its design criteria for uniform coverage.
> 
> I mentioned this in another topic and it is probably worth mentioning here... we each get to decide what is "good enough" when it comes to precision spraying. I personally have no reason to deviate from the nozzle manufacturer's specifications, and I am firmly in the camp that says improper nozzle spacing can significantly impact spray distribution. I would liken it to not using proper head-to-head spacing in an irrigation system, where there is a big difference between getting the grass wet and achieving uniform coverage. But again, everyone has different expectations.
> 
> Also, there is nothing wrong with flood nozzles for certain applications, but I think there are better options available for foliar apps - which account for the bulk of my spraying.
Click to expand...

The nozzle I posted is the nozzle that is on the permagreen rechargeable sorayer that goes in the 80lb lesco push spreader so you can sqirt and fert at the same time. 2 1/4 gal tank covers 8,500 sqft. One single nozzle is all that is needed for propper coverage. It sprays about 9' wide then the edges get some overlap when manking passes.

I use it all the time applying herbicides on my hard to do lawn acts with large machines. The tank stays in the hopper all the time.


----------



## Ware

Mr Efficiency said:


> The nozzle I posted is the nozzle that is on the permagreen rechargeable sorayer that goes in the 80lb lesco push spreader so you can sqirt and fert at the same time. 2 1/4 gal tank covers 8,500 sqft. One single nozzle is all that is needed for propper coverage. It sprays about 9' wide then the edges get some overlap when manking passes.
> 
> I use it all the time applying herbicides on my hard to do lawn acts with large machines. The tank stays in the hopper all the time.


I understand you have an affiliation with with Permagreen (via your Breakthru Agitator) and I would encourage you to continue using whatever works best for you; however, the purpose of this topic is to discuss TeeJet nozzle specifications. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Ware said:


> Mr Efficiency said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nozzle I posted is the nozzle that is on the permagreen rechargeable sorayer that goes in the 80lb lesco push spreader so you can sqirt and fert at the same time. 2 1/4 gal tank covers 8,500 sqft. One single nozzle is all that is needed for propper coverage. It sprays about 9' wide then the edges get some overlap when manking passes.
> 
> I use it all the time applying herbicides on my hard to do lawn acts with large machines. The tank stays in the hopper all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you have an affiliation with with Permagreen (via your Breakthru Agitator) and I would encourage you to continue using whatever works best for you; however, the purpose of this topic is to discuss TeeJet nozzle specifications. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I purchased that sprayer last year from permagreen and it was just over $600 
Only affiliation I have with permagreen is I am the inventor of the Breakthru agitator. Took me getting enough clogs over 24 years to figure out a solution so it didn't occur any more. I apply about 40 pallets of fertilizer a year with my lawn care busines. 
I was chiming in with a nozzle that works great on a sprayer. I am not here to push their sprayer.


----------



## Ware

Mr Efficiency said:


> I purchased that sprayer last year from permagreen and it was just over $600
> Only affiliation I have with permagreen is I am the inventor of the Breakthru agitator. Took me getting enough clogs over 24 years to figure out a solution so it didn't occur any more. I aoply about 40 pallets of fertilizer a year with my lawn care business.
> I was chiming in with a nozzle that works great on a sprayer. I am not here to push their sorayer.


Feel free to start a separate topic about the sprayer - again, this topic is about TeeJet nozzle specifications. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Ware said:


> Mr Efficiency said:
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased that sprayer last year from permagreen and it was just over $600
> Only affiliation I have with permagreen is I am the inventor of the Breakthru agitator. Took me getting enough clogs over 24 years to figure out a solution so it didn't occur any more. I aoply about 40 pallets of fertilizer a year with my lawn care business.
> I was chiming in with a nozzle that works great on a sprayer. I am not here to push their sorayer.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to start a separate topic about the sprayer - again, this topic is about TeeJet nozzle specifications. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

It's ok, sometimes I wonder why I even bother yo help people out. I went out of my way to remove the nozzle and get the info on it yesterday to share it here. Sorry that this is a tjet nozzle only thread, I thought it was about all nozzles. 
No joke I pulled it out yesterday. 
Have a good weekend.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Well, that escalated quickly.


----------



## Ware

Mr Efficiency said:


> It's ok, sometimes I wonder why I even bother yo help people out. I went out of my way to remove the nozzle and get the info on it yesterday to share it here. Sorry that this is a tjet nozzle only thread, I thought it was about all nozzles.
> No joke I pulled it out yesterday.
> Have a good weekend.


Brand aside, as I mentioned earlier... suggesting that particular nozzle is capable of a 9' spray width is well outside of what the nozzle manufacturer (not me) says it is capable of. I would say the same thing about any TeeJet nozzle - I believe there is a reason the manufacturer's recommended nozzle spacing is nowhere near 9ft for any nozzle in the charts on page 1 of this topic.

But again, it is up to each of us to determine what is _good enough_ when it comes to spray uniformity. :thumbsup:


----------



## TommyTester

I took the single nozzle TeeJet 11004 "Cup Test" data and the associated "Cup Test" 20-inch overlap data I showed, and came up with this chart.

It shows the percent of Target rate delivered by a single nozzle. Only by overlapping in rows of 20 inches will each point achieve 100%. As discussed, a 110 degree nozzle delivers up to a 57-inch wide pattern from a 20 inch height, thus by using 20-inch rows, even the center of the prior row gets more volume, boosting it's level to 100%.

I don't know about you, but I want to get near 100% uniformity, just like we try to achieve when irrigating. Anything less and the lawn could suffer.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Ware said:


> Mr Efficiency said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok, sometimes I wonder why I even bother yo help people out. I went out of my way to remove the nozzle and get the info on it yesterday to share it here. Sorry that this is a tjet nozzle only thread, I thought it was about all nozzles.
> No joke I pulled it out yesterday.
> Have a good weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Brand aside, as I mentioned earlier... suggesting that particular nozzle is capable of a 9' spray width is well outside of what the nozzle manufacturer (not me) says it is capable of. I would say the same thing about any TeeJet nozzle - I believe there is a reason the manufacturer's recommended nozzle spacing is nowhere near 9ft for any nozzle in the charts on page 1 of this topic.
> 
> But again, it is up to each of us to determine what is _good enough_ when it comes to spray uniformity. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

I do use the nozzel manufacturer charts four basic flow rates but there spacing information has never been that helpful.

Key is to calibrate your nozzles you have or test out with water over and over to see which ones work best.

I've got Tjet nozzles I use on my backyard snow makers that are made for sprayin lettuce but I have found they work great as air water atomizing nozzles to make snow crystals.

I have found over the many years that there is no need for new fancy nozzles when it comes to turf products. The best ones I have found that work are the larger droplet ones for least amount of drift.

Many years ago I use to be a 1 gal per 1,000 sqft guy. 
I built my own spryers 20+ years ago on hydro riders and walk behiends with solenoid controls for each nozzle. I always thought and was told you need lots of water (at least 1 gal per 1k) to put down most products or they will burn. 
Well that is not the case. I think that using more water actualy is worse since the more water the more chance of the products evaporating on a hot day with the extra water used.

On ocasion I still spray 1 gal per 1 k but only on ocasion for special apps like of a crabgrass control product.
Was lots of more drift when using that 1 g per 1k liquid all the time. I know when I watch your video's and others using the sprayer in your lesco spreader there is a fair amount of drift you guys produce and it gets all over you all.

I really like low volume and low pressure spraying . The reason being is less drift and operator exposure to the products being sprayed. Also less water I have to carry on the trucks. 
I have my sprayers on permageens set up to apply 1/5 gal per 1,000 sqft. 5,000 sqft out of a gallon of mixed up solution.


----------



## Ware

@Mr Efficiency I'm glad that works for you, but again, this topic is dedicated to understanding TeeJet's published nozzle specifications. If you would like to advocate doing something significantly different than the nozzle manufacturer recommends, you may absolutely do so, but _please_ start your own topic.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Ok I understand.

Have you asked T jet if the manufacturer reccomend spray height and width for most of their nozzles is based on spraying agricultural plants that are not low to the ground like turf?


----------



## osuturfman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Efficiency said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok, sometimes I wonder why I even bother yo help people out. I went out of my way to remove the nozzle and get the info on it yesterday to share it here. Sorry that this is a tjet nozzle only thread, I thought it was about all nozzles.
> No joke I pulled it out yesterday.
> Have a good weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Brand aside, as I mentioned earlier... suggesting that particular nozzle is capable of a 9' spray width is well outside of what the nozzle manufacturer (not me) says it is capable of. I would say the same thing about any TeeJet nozzle - I believe there is a reason the manufacturer's recommended nozzle spacing is nowhere near 9ft for any nozzle in the charts on page 1 of this topic.
> 
> But again, it is up to each of us to determine what is _good enough_ when it comes to spray uniformity. :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do use the nozzel manufacturer charts four basic flow rates but there spacing information has never been that helpful.
> 
> Key is to calibrate your nozzles you have or test out with water over and over to see which ones work best.
> 
> I've got Tjet nozzles I use on my backyard snow makers that are made for sprayin lettuce but I have found they work great as air water atomizing nozzles to make snow crystals.
> 
> I have found over the many years that there is no need for new fancy nozzles when it comes to turf products. The best ones I have found that work are the larger droplet ones for least amount of drift.
> 
> Many years ago I use to be a 1 gal per 1,000 sqft guy.
> I built my own spryers 20+ years ago on hydro riders and walk behiends with solenoid controls for each nozzle. I always thought and was told you need lots of water (at least 1 gal per 1k) to put down most products or they will burn.
> Well that is not the case. *I think that using more water actualy is worse since the more water the more chance of the products evaporating on a hot day with the extra water used.
> 
> * On ocasion I still spray 1 gal per 1 k but only on ocasion for special apps like of a crabgrass control product.
> Was lots of more drift when using that 1 g per 1k liquid all the time. I know when I watch your video's and others using the sprayer in your lesco spreader there is a fair amount of drift you guys produce and it gets all over you all.
> 
> I really like low volume and low pressure spraying . The reason being is less drift and operator exposure to the products being sprayed. Also less water I have to carry on the trucks.
> I have my sprayers on permageens set up to apply 1/5 gal per 1,000 sqft. 5,000 sqft out of a gallon of mixed up solution.
Click to expand...

A few things to help sort out the discussion here:

The folks here are just trying to thread the needle on what's best for their situation. After all, what everyone, pro to homeowner, is trying to do is what gets the best results for their situation. I realize you are offering your experience here and we should all feel grateful that many others like you choose to do the same on this site.

In the bold text quoted above, you do realize that the active and inert ingredients do not evaporate with the water, right? Carrier volume is all about coverage, spray tips are about maximizing that coverage based on crop (see leaf size, height from the ground, and leaf density) and the intended target of the spray, be it foliar, soil, or both. Volumes below 0.5 gal/M or 22 gal/A really leave no margin for error on turf applications.

Everyone else should understand the intention of what you are suggesting and also what's being offered now to homeowners via GCI Turf. What you mention about low pressure and low volume is all the rage in the lawn care market right now mainly because of physics and productivity. By that I mean, they can't make a ride-on spreader/sprayer small enough to fit through a 36" gate but, big enough to carry more than 60 gallons of water in the tank. And as I'm sure you know, it's not easy or fun to mix a whole bunch of tanks in the field each day, even with a pre-mix tank. So we are left to use sprayers with smaller tanks and thus have to reduce volume to make things work from a productivity standpoint. Moreover, the Permagreens and several competitors use a nozzle like the one you showed in order to create the effect of a boomless nozzle (see this video for a demonstration of a boomless nozzle) - 



whereby you can spray a larger effective width than the width of standard boom, or in this case the Permagreen. So by using this type of nozzle, a Permagreen can have just two nozzles that broadcast an 8-foot effective width.

Again, I don't think anyone is discounting your experience, it just seems the folks on this thread are coming at spraying from a different angle using TeeJet nozzles on standard spacing/heights. TeeJet wouldn't have a catalog that's an inch thick if there was only one way to spray.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Got a question, why does teejet recommend 20" spacing for TT11004 but the nozzle sprays 4 feet wide pattern?

Is a foot of spray on each end considered overlap or something?

Chime in.


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> Got a question, why does teejet recommend 20" spacing for TT11004 but the nozzle sprays 4 feet wide pattern?
> 
> Is a foot of spray on each end considered overlap or something?
> 
> Chime in.


TommyTester did a good explaining that above...



TommyTester said:


> I took the single nozzle TeeJet 11004 "Cup Test" data and the associated "Cup Test" 20-inch overlap data I showed, and came up with this chart.
> 
> It shows the percent of Target rate delivered by a single nozzle. Only by overlapping in rows of 20 inches will each point achieve 100%. As discussed, a 110 degree nozzle delivers up to a 57-inch wide pattern from a 20 inch height, thus by using 20-inch rows, even the center of the prior row gets more volume, boosting it's level to 100%.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I want to get near 100% uniformity, just like we try to achieve when irrigating. Anything less and the lawn could suffer.


Here is a video that demonstrates the distribution quality of properly spaced TT11004 nozzles...

https://youtu.be/h6y-SSnzC60​
This video illustrates the negative impact of low boom height/improperly spaced nozzles (i.e. insufficient overlap)...

https://youtu.be/hs_sduEkOS8​


----------



## TommyTester

Ware said:


> This video illustrates the negative impact of low boom height/improperly spaced nozzles (i.e. insufficient overlap)...


Ah, good video. Did you see the "2.5x worse" note they had in the video, labeling it "Distribution Quality?" It is analogous to Distribution Uniformity (DU) used with zone sprinkler systems.

How did they come up with 2.5x worse? They used CV; Coefficient of Variation. CV identifies dispersion in a series of numbers and is calculated as Standard Deviation/Mean expressed as a percentage.

In the TeeJet video, CV came out at 3.6% at 20" height and 9% at 12" height. 9/3.5 = 2.5; thus 2.5x worse.

Although my test set-up for measuring Distribution Quality using 19 catch cups and 20" spacings is prone to more alignment errors than TeeJet is able to minimize in their factory, I nonetheless calculated the CV% of my test results to be 4.7%. Less than 7% CV is considered Very Good.

Knowing this "CV method" now, I should be able to calculate a Distribution Quality (I'll call it DQ) based on overlap rather than height for various nozzles, as there doesn't seem to be much controversy over the 20" height we try to hold.

Thanks!


----------



## TommyTester

Another point on TeeJet's 3.6% CV at 20/20. I'm sure they could get closer to 0% CV by tweaking either or both Height and Spacing, but they settled at 20/20 as this is something farmers and their booms can support; an Ag standard if you will. .

I'd be interested to know what real-lawn impacts people have experienced by not spraying certain chemicals with adequate overlap.


----------



## TommyTester

If you don't have 20-inch mowed rows to follow for backpack spraying, use 2 ski poles.

METHOD if YOU SPRAY DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF YOU:
1. Place POLE ONE 20 inches to the side of your first center-line (let's say this is to your LEFT). 
2. Spray a straight row.
3. At the end of the first row, place POLE TWO 20 inches off the ending center-line (LEFT). 
4. Without turning around, shift and center yourself to the where POLE TWO is and reposition it LEFT 20 inches again.
5. Spin around and spray row 2, aiming back to POLE ONE (center-line).
6. Repeat the dance for each row while the neighbors gather to whisper and laugh.

The first time you do this, use a ruler and note where you are grasping and placing the pole. 20 inches is closer-in than you think.

It also helps to keep rows short so you don't wander off the invisible center-line too far. For instance, if you have a 50' x 20' area, spray rows 20 feet long, not 50.

If you spray with a beer in one hand, this method may not work for you.


----------



## 7474

Ware said:


> You may not be able to tell from the angle they filmed, but I would put my money on them being angled like this in their tests:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are on it, but here a couple graphics I have posted before showing the nozzle alignment. Like J_nick mentioned, if you are using TeeJet clamps, nozzle bodies, and Quick Caps this angle will be built into you setup. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Would you suggest offsetting/angling the nozzles? Looks in your sprayer set-up the nozzles are angled. Thanks.


----------



## 7474

Got my nozzle set-up, thanks for all the info.


----------



## Ware

7474 said:


> Would you suggest offsetting/angling the nozzles? Looks in your sprayer set-up the nozzles are angled. Thanks.


Yes, but it's not something I had to adjust - the TeeJet nozzle bodies/quick caps are attached to the boom with TeeJet's square clamps on my Spreader-Mate. They take care of maintaining proper nozzle alignment:


----------



## kolbasz

interesting question I just thought of. When I walk the spray angled forward, not straight down, is this a bad thing? I am getting the results I expect, so I assume it is OK, but just curious. I am using the xr11004 and the AI equivalent depending on what I am spraying.


----------



## g-man

I think it is still fine as a function of even distribution, but you might get more drift.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Does anyone use this?


Let's talk about the pros and cons on this strainer plus, where do you install them?


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> Does anyone use this?


Yes.



CenlaLowell said:


> Let's talk about the pros and cons on this strainer plus, where do you install them?


In the catalog, the recommended tip strainer mesh size is noted in parenthesis underneath each nozzle part number. You insert them inside the nozzle body before twisting on the Quick Cap/nozzle.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone use this?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk about the pros and cons on this strainer plus, where do you install them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the catalog, the recommended tip strainer mesh size is noted in parenthesis underneath each nozzle part number. You insert them inside the nozzle body before twisting on the Quick Cap/nozzle.
Click to expand...

Thanks back to sprayer Depot I go


----------



## Thor865

Got the aixr11004vp today and it has a cap that is inserted into the backside with a small hole in it. Do you leave this cap in?


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> Got the aixr11004vp today and it has a cap that is inserted into the backside with a small hole in it. Do you leave this cap in?


I think the intent of the removable pre-orifice is fast and easy cleaning.


----------



## N LA Hacker

The pre-orifice also lowers pressure in the nozzle to create larger droplet sizes.


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the aixr11004vp today and it has a cap that is inserted into the backside with a small hole in it. Do you leave this cap in?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the intent of the removable pre-orifice is fast and easy cleaning.
Click to expand...

So it needs to be left in? Or is it an option? And what's the difference left in or taken out for spray pattern and output rate?


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> So it needs to be left in? Or is it an option? And what's the difference left in or taken out for spray pattern and output rate?


It is definitely not optional. If you removed the venturi, water would just flow out of both air inlets (see diagram above).


----------



## Ware

This is a slightly different design (air intakes are on the sides), but it might give you a better idea of how an air induction nozzle works...


----------



## Thor865

Ware said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it needs to be left in? Or is it an option? And what's the difference left in or taken out for spray pattern and output rate?
> 
> 
> 
> It is definitely not optional. If you removed the venturi, water would just flow out of both air inlets (see diagram above).
Click to expand...

Gotcha thanks for the info!


----------



## kolbasz

CenlaLowell said:


> Does anyone use this?
> 
> 
> Let's talk about the pros and cons on this strainer plus, where do you install them?


Pro


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

I'm building a wand too. All pieces ordered except for TeeJet tips. Still sorting out which I want.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> I'm building a wand too. All pieces ordered except for TeeJet tips. Still sorting out which I want.


XRC for contact
AIC for systemic

Can't go wrong starting off with these two.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Thanks CenlaLowell.

I placed an order yesterday AM... with Sprayer Depot (Arizona and Florida)... mine is ground shipping from Florida. Thanks Hurricane Michael for delaying receipt. Seriously though, sorry to all those affected.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Sprayer Depot order arrived today...


----------



## Green

@Ware, it looks like some of the nozzles are listed twice in the chart. Are there two versions of some of them?


----------



## Ware

Green said:


> Ware, it looks like some of the nozzles are listed twice in the chart. Are there two versions of some of them?


Same nozzle - they are just giving different ratings for those when operated under 30psi.


----------



## Pwmcadet12

I am getting ready to order some Teejet nozzles from sprayer depot. Maybe I am not understanding it correctly but how do I specify if I want an 80 or 110 degree nozzle. This is nozzle I am looking at https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/xr11004-vk-xr-teejet-extended-range?variant=1468544516104

Also, are all nozzles considered extended range?

Sorry if this has been asked but this thread is quite large.


----------



## Ware

Pwmcadet12 said:


> I am getting ready to order some Teejet nozzles from sprayer depot. Maybe I am not understanding it correctly but how do I specify if I want an 80 or 110 degree nozzle. This is nozzle I am looking at https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/xr11004-vk-xr-teejet-extended-range?variant=1468544516104
> 
> Also, are all nozzles considered extended range?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked but this thread is quite large.


XR11004 is a 110° nozzle. The 80° option would be an XR8004.

The XR- is the designation for the Extended Range Series nozzle.

The -04 means 0.4 GPM at 40 PSI.


----------



## Pwmcadet12

Gotcha, thank you Ware.


----------



## Kballen11

Why is the yellow AI rated excellent for pre emergence and the red one not rated at all?


----------



## N LA Hacker

It has nothing to do with the color. The AIUB is a directional spray tip. Made to go under crops with overhang. You are comparing 2 different models. Not apples to apples.


----------



## Kballen11

That's why I was asking. I wasn't sure. Sounds like most people use the red one to apply pre emergents to the lawn. I was just curious what the yellow one was for. Thank you.


----------



## N LA Hacker

The colors are assigned to application rates. There are variables that need to be accounted for when determining which color to get, i.e. speed of application, pressure used during application, etc.

It's not a simple red vs yellow. The red is used by most people who apply products while walking comfortably as it is the one that closely applies 1 gal/M sq ft.


----------



## Kballen11

I have a backpack sprayer so I will be walking. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Ware

Kballen11 said:


> That's why I was asking. I wasn't sure. Sounds like most people use the red one to apply pre emergents to the lawn. I was just curious what the yellow one was for. Thank you.


The only difference between a red AI11004-VS and a yellow AI11002-VS is the flow. The red (-04) is rated for 0.4 GPM at 40 PSI and the yellow (-02) is rated for 0.2 GPM at 40 PSI.

Breaking down the part number:

*AI* is the nozzle series (Air Induction Flat Spray Tip)
*110* is the spray angle (110°)
*04* is the nozzle size (0.4 GPM @ 40 PSI)
*-VS* means it is a stainless steel nozzle with VisiFlo color-coding.​


----------



## Grass Clippins

@Ware When referring to the "the red one" I believe he is referring to the model AIUB which is directional and for the end of a boom. While "the yellow one" is a regular non-directional AI.

@Kballen11 I think that you're describing a model by it's color and throwing everyone off. Was your question why is the AI model excellent for Pre-Emergence while the AIUB model not rated?


----------



## Kballen11

@Grass Clippins that was my question, yes! But honestly what I want to know is which one is best to apply a prememrgent with the chapin 4 gallon backpack sprayer. I saw the yellow one was rated excellent and the red one didn't have a rating it looks the red one in the picture I posted isn't the one most people are using. Sorry for the confusion everyone!


----------



## Grass Clippins

@Kballen11 The "red one" is a model (AIUB) that no one uses on this forum, you are correct. I believe the one that you are looking for is the Red AI (Air Induction) model # AI11004-VS. It's the same thing as the "yellow one" in your picture but with a little more output. I think most people use the red (0.4 GPM @ 40 PSI)tips for a 1 gal/1 square foot pace with a backpack sprayer. To be clear...you want this one https://www.amazon.com/TeeJet-AI11004-VS-Degree-Induction-Spray/dp/B00CMU2TKK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1546553247&sr=8-1&keywords=ai11004&tag=lawnforum-20


----------



## Kballen11

Thanks a lot @Grass Clippins


----------



## KevC

Hi all, just starting to looking into these TeeJet tips (been hearing about the for a while) - do you need speacial adapters to fit to most handheld and backpack sprayers? 
Went onto SprayerDepot and was a bit overwhelmed with all the parts/fittings/adapters - thanks for any info you can provide


----------



## Ware

KevC said:


> Hi all, just starting to looking into these TeeJet tips (been hearing about the for a while) - do you need speacial adapters to fit to most handheld and backpack sprayers?
> Went onto SprayerDepot and was a bit overwhelmed with all the parts/fittings/adapters - thanks for any info you can provide


TeeJet nozzles will drop right into many sprayer wands.

Sites like SpraySmarter and SprayerDepot can be difficult to navigate if you are just shopping. I would use this thread and/or the TeeJet pdf catalogs to figure out what you need, then search for that part number to buy it.


----------



## KevC

Perfect thanks 
Good news is that I can buy what I think and if I need more parts I've got plenty of time (as we've got a foot of snow on the ground )


----------



## Paul M

Has anyone adapted a CF valve to a Stihl SG20 without replacing the wand? My wand is fine and I use the TeeJet nozzles in it already.


----------



## Stellar P

KevC said:


> Hi all, just starting to looking into these TeeJet tips (been hearing about the for a while) - do you need speacial adapters to fit to most handheld and backpack sprayers?
> Went onto SprayerDepot and was a bit overwhelmed with all the parts/fittings/adapters - thanks for any info you can provide


What sprayer do you have?
I have a 20V Chapin backpack and the tip fits in the wand without any needed parts.


----------



## KevC

@Stellar P 
Yes I have the 20V Chapin
Will give it a try, thanks!


----------



## JWAY

It's mentioned earlier in this topic but may be worth repeating...
If you're planning on using a multi nozzle boom, check the max GPM of your sprayer pump.

My sprayer outputs max .75 GPM so I can't use the 11004's on my 3 nozzle boom.

At 30 psi the flow capacity of 1 x 11004 is .35 GPM so 3 of them is 1.05 GPM, well above my pump output.
I can use 11002's no problem.

(I believe the Chapin 20V output is around 0.5 GPM)


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I just purchased a Chapin 20v sprayer and was going to get a couple teejet nozzles for it. I've read most of the thread but just wanted to confirm that the two nozzles I was thinking of getting are good choices to start with. The xr for foliar and the ai for contact soil applications. Here's my order.



If someone could just confirm that I'm making a good choice here with what nozzles I'm choosing it would be appreciated.


----------



## CenlaLowell

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I just purchased a Chapin 20v sprayer and was going to get a couple teejet nozzles for it. I've read most of the thread but just wanted to confirm that the two nozzles I was thinking of getting are good choices to start with. The xr for foliar and the ai for contact soil applications. Here's my order.
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could just confirm that I'm making a good choice here with what nozzles I'm choosing it would be appreciated.


Those are good choices to start with. Actually that's all most people will ever need. If I'm ever spraying a foliar and systemic at the same time, because I'm lazy, I use (TT Nozzle)


----------



## g-man

@SNOWBOB11 to avoid drift issues with my windy areas, I switched to aixr type and use it for both foliar (pgr) and soil. The suggestion came from greendoc and I prefer it over the xr.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

CenlaLowell said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Chapin 20v sprayer and was going to get a couple teejet nozzles for it. I've read most of the thread but just wanted to confirm that the two nozzles I was thinking of getting are good choices to start with. The xr for foliar and the ai for contact soil applications. Here's my order.
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could just confirm that I'm making a good choice here with what nozzles I'm choosing it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are good choices to start with. Actually that's all most people will ever need. If I'm ever spraying a foliar and systemic at the same time, because I'm lazy, I use (TT Nozzle)
Click to expand...

Thanks, I thought these were the popular choice around here but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@g-man Just so I can be sure I'm understanding you correctly. This is the nozzle your talking about?



And I could use it for both foliar and soil products? Do you use this for spraying iron like FEature as well? Also do you have the red one too?


----------



## g-man

Yes to all of the above. It's a small compromise in foliar applications. You sacrifice smaller droplet size for better drift control. I use a 1g/M carrier rate with the red one at a good walking pace.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@g-man You really know your stuff. Thanks for your help. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrsamman

This past weekend I was spraying some pre emergent with my backpack sprayer, and I was using the tee jet 8006. I was only getting about 500 square ft per gallon. Should I use a different nozzle or lower the amount of product in each gallon. I would rather get about 1000 square ft per gallon so I wouldn't have to mix some much, but I also want good coverage.
Thanks
Scott


----------



## N LA Hacker

That nozzle is too big for normal walking pace. You probably over applied the product.


----------



## Ware

Mrsamman said:


> This past weekend I was spraying some pre emergent with my backpack sprayer, and I was using the tee jet 8006. I was only getting about 500 square ft per gallon. Should I use a different nozzle or lower the amount of product in each gallon. I would rather get about 1000 square ft per gallon so I wouldn't have to mix some much, but I also want good coverage.
> Thanks
> Scott


So you are spraying at a rate of 2 gallons per thousand with that nozzle. If you want to cut that in half without changing anything else (pressure, walking speed, overlap, etc), you would switch to a blue 8003 nozzle.


----------



## Mrsamman

This was an older all stainless 8006, not the Xr nozzles. Does that make a difference? I will get an 8003 and see if that works better. 
Thanks
Scott


----------



## Ware

Mrsamman said:


> This was an older all stainless 8006, not the Xr nozzles. Does that make a difference? I will get an 8003 and see if that works better.
> Thanks
> Scott


No, any 8003 nozzle will be an 80° pattern rated for 0.3 gpm at 40 psi. :thumbup:


----------



## N LA Hacker

The model doesn't matter. The last number is the rate at 40 psi. You are flowing at 0.6 gpm with the 8006 as opposed to 0.3 gpm with the 8003.


----------



## Mrsamman

Makes a lot of sense now. Thanks a lot.

Scott


----------



## driver_7

I want to take my spraying to the next level, currently using a 2 gallon Chapin handheld sprayer, will move to a 20V backpack soon, but for now that's what I have. I went to order a couple of nozzles and a nozzle quick change cap and body, but realized I have no idea what size the threads are on the typical Chapin sprayers. Anyone figured this one out previously?

Sprayer is this one: https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-26021XP-Fertilizer-Herbicides-Pesticides/dp/B00295N5VK


----------



## Ware

717driver said:


> I want to take my spraying to the next level, currently using a 2 gallon Chapin handheld sprayer, will move to a 20V backpack soon, but for now that's what I have. I went to order a couple of nozzles and a nozzle quick change cap and body, but realized I have no idea what size the threads are on the typical Chapin sprayers. Anyone figured this one out previously?
> 
> Sprayer is this one: https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-26021XP-Fertilizer-Herbicides-Pesticides/dp/B00295N5VK


You can drop the TeeJet nozzles directly into that wand. You would need to rebuild the wand to use Quick TeeJet Caps. I probably wouldn't mess with that - you can change the nozzle on that wand in ~30 seconds. I would invest in a CF valve instead - it would be useful on a single nozzle manual pump sprayer setup.


----------



## Brackin4au

Ware said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take my spraying to the next level, currently using a 2 gallon Chapin handheld sprayer, will move to a 20V backpack soon, but for now that's what I have. I went to order a couple of nozzles and a nozzle quick change cap and body, but realized I have no idea what size the threads are on the typical Chapin sprayers. Anyone figured this one out previously?
> 
> Sprayer is this one: https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-26021XP-Fertilizer-Herbicides-Pesticides/dp/B00295N5VK
> 
> 
> 
> You can drop the TeeJet nozzles directly into that wand. You would need to rebuild the wand to use Quick TeeJet Caps. I probably wouldn't mess with that - you can change the nozzle on that wand in ~30 seconds. I would invest in a CF valve instead - it would be useful on a single nozzle manual pump sprayer setup.
Click to expand...

I agree with @Ware the nozzle is easily changed on the chapin wand. No need to rebuild the wand if you plan to upgrade your sprayer soon. I use the 20v backpack, new to me this year, and my teejet nozzles are quick and easy install as-is.


----------



## ga_dawg

Building a sprayer like @wardconnor , and trying to make nozzle selection. I have the northern tool 5.5gpm pump so pressure and volume shouldn't be an issue.

What's a better approach?


nozzles that get me 1.0 and make one pass
nozzles that get me .5 and make two passes in different directions
nozzles that get me 1.0, add twice the water and make two passes in different directions


----------



## Greendoc

1.0 in one pass is do able if you can watch your overlap and get that right. Other way is to use twice the water and crossing passes that reduces streaking or missed areas. 
+


----------



## iFisch3224

Thinking of odering these nozzles & cap for my battery powered B&G sprayer. @Ware @Greendoc & anyone else.



For herbicides (pesticides and fungicides)
https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/aittj60-11003vp-ai-turbo-twinjet-flat

For & to try RGS/Humic12 out of the sprayer

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/tti110025-vp-turbo-teejet-induction-flat

And the cap to put on the B&G sprayer

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/cp20230-teejet-cap-brass

And as a test per @Greendoc, the AI110-04

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/ai11004-vs-ai-teejet-air-induction-flat


----------



## Buyanet

This may be a dumn question, but I just got the Husqvarna Backpack Sprayer (https://www.lowes.com/pd/Husqvarna-4-Gallon-Plastic-Tank-Sprayer-with-Shoulder-Strap/1000092467) -- I'd like to get a nice Teejet Nozzle for it, thinking about the XR11002-VS ..... for the adapter to actually put it on there, is this what I need to get?

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/nylon-cap-extra-long?variant=1468367831048

I will put the 25psi pressure regulator on the wand, and am looking for a noozle for post-emergence foliar application and a nozzle for pre-emergence soil application (AI11002-VS seems like a good choice, but I'd have to take off the 25psi pressure regulator)

I always have a hard time finding new products I've never used before without fiddling with them in a store. Unfortunately there isn't a "Where to buy" shop anywhere close to me.

Thank You!


----------



## Ware

Buyanet said:


> This may be a dumn question, but I just got the Husqvarna Backpack Sprayer (https://www.lowes.com/pd/Husqvarna-4-Gallon-Plastic-Tank-Sprayer-with-Shoulder-Strap/1000092467) -- I'd like to get a nice Teejet Nozzle for it, thinking about the XR11002-VS ..... for the adapter to actually put it on there, is this what I need to get?
> 
> https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/nylon-cap-extra-long?variant=1468367831048
> 
> I will put the 25psi pressure regulator on the wand, and am looking for a noozle for post-emergence foliar application and a nozzle for pre-emergence soil application (AI11002-VS seems like a good choice, but I'd have to take off the 25psi pressure regulator)
> 
> I always have a hard time finding new products I've never used before without fiddling with them in a store. Unfortunately there isn't a "Where to buy" shop anywhere close to me.
> 
> Thank You!


I don't think you will need an adapter. You should be able to use whatever configuration the Husqvarna uses for the red and yellow nozzles in this photo:








TeeJet 11002 nozzles should give you roughly the same flow you would get with the yellow nozzle that came with the Husqvarna. If that's the flow you desire, I would get an AIXR11002-VP for pre-e and other soil applied apps. For foliar apps I would go with an XR11002-VS or TT11002-VP. You can operate any of those nozzles at 25psi.


----------



## Buyanet

Ware said:


> Buyanet said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may be a dumn question, but I just got the Husqvarna Backpack Sprayer (https://www.lowes.com/pd/Husqvarna-4-Gallon-Plastic-Tank-Sprayer-with-Shoulder-Strap/1000092467) -- I'd like to get a nice Teejet Nozzle for it, thinking about the XR11002-VS ..... for the adapter to actually put it on there, is this what I need to get?
> 
> https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/nylon-cap-extra-long?variant=1468367831048
> 
> I will put the 25psi pressure regulator on the wand, and am looking for a noozle for post-emergence foliar application and a nozzle for pre-emergence soil application (AI11002-VS seems like a good choice, but I'd have to take off the 25psi pressure regulator)
> 
> I always have a hard time finding new products I've never used before without fiddling with them in a store. Unfortunately there isn't a "Where to buy" shop anywhere close to me.
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you will need an adapter. You should be able to use whatever configuration the Husqvarna uses for the red and yellow nozzles in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeJet 11002 nozzles should give you roughly the same flow you would get with the yellow nozzle that came with the Husqvarna. If that's the flow you desire, I would get an AIXR11002-VP for pre-e and other soil applied apps. For foliar apps I would go with an XR11002-VS or TT11002-VP. You can operate any of those nozzles at 25psi.
Click to expand...

I wasn't sure if it'd fit  thank you so much Ware! You sir, are a genius.


----------



## Rule11

I have to spend a 25$ minimum. What are some good quick connect caps and or accessories I should get as well. My cart has the 2 nozzles that @Ware mentions.


----------



## Ware

Rule11 said:


> I have to spend a 25$ minimum. What are some good quick connect caps and or accessories I should get as well. My cart has the 2 nozzles that Ware mentions.


The TeeJet Quick Caps only work if you are using TeeJet nozzle bodies. A good assortment of nozzles would be the 3 yellow 11002's I mentioned above and the red 11004 equivalents:

XR11004-VS
TT11004-VP
AIXR11004-VS

I prefer the red -04 nozzles for most of my blanket spraying. I use the yellow -02 nozzles mostly for spot spraying - when I want to avoid being too heavy handed.

Nozzle selection ultimately comes down to personal preference. There is really no substitute for trying a few different flows/droplet sizes to figure out what you like.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Rule11 said:


> I have to spend a 25$ minimum. What are some good quick connect caps and or accessories I should get as well. My cart has the 2 nozzles that @Ware mentions.


I use AIC and XRC for just about everything I spray. It's definitely a personal preference thing. Order a bunch and try them out. Most are between 2-4$ at sprayer depot


----------



## Rule11

Thanks Guys!! I went with these items. Looking forward to give them a squirt.


----------



## iFisch3224

iFisch3224 said:


> Thinking of odering these nozzles & cap for my battery powered B&G sprayer. @Ware @Greendoc & anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> For herbicides (pesticides and fungicides)
> https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/aittj60-11003vp-ai-turbo-twinjet-flat
> 
> For & to try RGS/Humic12 out of the sprayer
> 
> https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/tti110025-vp-turbo-teejet-induction-flat
> 
> And the cap to put on the B&G sprayer
> 
> https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/cp20230-teejet-cap-brass
> 
> And as a test per @Greendoc, the AI110-04
> 
> https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/ai11004-vs-ai-teejet-air-induction-flat


bump for ya'll. 

The charts, to me, are a little confusing to me, at least initially, for PSI recommendations. I can figure out which type of nozzle I'm interested in trying, but not sure which type/style (I suppose) would be recommended for 35 PSI.

It appears each nozzle is rated for roughly ~60PSI and I would just need to buy, apply, and see which nozzle selection I like, or are there better nozzles rated for a constant 35PSI? Trying to put this reply in words, from my head, I'm finding rather difficult lol


----------



## Ware

@iFisch3224 the design pressure for most TeeJet nozzles is 40psi. The charts simply provide performance data above and below that pressure. For any particular nozzle, higher pressures generally yield more flow and smaller droplets, and lower pressures yield less flow and larger droplets. Running any of the nozzles mentioned in this thread at 35psi would work great! :thumbup:


----------



## Buyanet

@Ware - I've ordered the yellow and red 11002 nozzles so we'll see. I tried both the red and yellow that came with my sprayer and I do like the reds width (angle) more but like you can see in the pics, it puts out a lot more liquid on the edges. Same with the yellow, just not AS much and the angle/width is a lot less. Top picture is yellow and bottom is red.

I hope the teejet nozzles will do the trick.


----------



## Ware

@Buyanet you will not get those heavy bands on the outside with the TeeJets. You should actually see less volume at the outer edges because they are designed for overlap - 20" nozzle spacing at 20" height (1:1) is the standard for the 110° TeeJet nozzles.


----------



## iFisch3224

Ware said:


> @iFisch3224 the design pressure for most TeeJet nozzles is 40psi. The charts simply provide performance data above and below that pressure. For any particular nozzle, higher pressures generally yield more flow and smaller droplets, and lower pressures yield less flow and larger droplets. Running any of the nozzles mentioned in this thread at 35psi would work great! :thumbup:


Thank you sir. :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## TroyScherer

‪I have read through the TeeJet nozzle thread a few times trying to understand and determine the proper nozzles. ‬

‪I am running a 24v Chapin sprayer which runs at .4-.5 gpm and 35-40 psi I believe. ‬ To add another level to it I also picked up a double boom for the sprayer as well because the single was taking to long last year. ‬

‪Last year I used the standard tips and only sprayed Next products. This year I want to step up to better spray tips and better overall application. ‬

‪I also tried using the old TeeJett app to help determine what I should pick. ‬

‪I am leaning towards the *XR11004-VP*. for ‬herbicides, fungicides, I
Liquid iron, ‪PGR (if I use it). _Contact products_‬

‪Would I also use this for NEXT products?‬

‪For ‬pre-emergent, wetting agents, and I think NEXT products I am think of using the *AIXR11004-VP* . _Soil applied _

Can someone that know more than me look at these and confirm?


----------



## Ware

@TroyScherer XR is good for contact products and AIXR is good for soil applied products. :thumbup:

That said, red -04 nozzles each flow 0.4 gpm at 40 psi. So if the sprayer pump will only push 0.4-0.5 gpm at 35-40 psi, you could not run a 2-nozzle boom with those nozzles. You would need to step back to yellow -02 nozzles, which flow 0.2 gpm at 40 psi each. What we don't know is how Chapin established that pressure/flow spec. They could just be citing the pressure/flow with one of the included nozzles.

I don't use N-Ext products, so I am no help there, but it is my understanding some of them call for higher carrier rates. I only get about 0.5 gallons per thousand with yellow -02 nozzles on my Spreader-Mate. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## TroyScherer

Ware said:


> @TroyScherer XR is good for contact products and AIXR is good for soil applied products. :thumbup:
> 
> That said, red -04 nozzles each flow 0.4 gpm at 40 psi. So if the sprayer pump will only push 0.4-0.5 gpm at 35-40 psi, you could not run a 2-nozzle boom with those nozzles. You would need to step back to yellow -02 nozzles, which flow 0.2 gpm at 40 psi each. What we don't know is how Chapin established that pressure/flow spec. They could just be citing the pressure/flow with one of the included nozzles.
> 
> I don't use N-Ext products, so I am no help there, but it is my understanding some of them call for higher carrier rates. I only get about 0.5 gallons per thousand with yellow -02 nozzles on my Spreader-Mate. Just something to keep in mind.


Thanks for the feedback @Ware

So in that case maybe I go with the *XR11002-VP* and the *AIXR11002-VP* for the double boom setup and the others for if I run a single.


----------



## Ware

TroyScherer said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TroyScherer XR is good for contact products and AIXR is good for soil applied products. :thumbup:
> 
> That said, red -04 nozzles each flow 0.4 gpm at 40 psi. So if the sprayer pump will only push 0.4-0.5 gpm at 35-40 psi, you could not run a 2-nozzle boom with those nozzles. You would need to step back to yellow -02 nozzles, which flow 0.2 gpm at 40 psi each. What we don't know is how Chapin established that pressure/flow spec. They could just be citing the pressure/flow with one of the included nozzles.
> 
> I don't use N-Ext products, so I am no help there, but it is my understanding some of them call for higher carrier rates. I only get about 0.5 gallons per thousand with yellow -02 nozzles on my Spreader-Mate. Just something to keep in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback @Ware
> 
> So in that case maybe I go with the XR11002-VP and the AIXR11002-VP for the double boom setup and the others for if I run a single.
Click to expand...

Yeah that would be the safe bet. You could always try running 2 red nozzles to see if the pump will keep up. :thumbup:


----------



## M311att

Can I get a nozzle suggestion please. I have built a compressor driven sprayer station that runs at 80-90 psi. The pump was given to me and is rated to run at that pressure. The tip I used to test with run entirely too fast for my walking speed and spray width. It discharged at approximately .6 gpm at 80degree pass width. I will use the single nozzle sprayer for Next products, fungicides, PGR, wetting agents, insecticides (including shrubs and low branches), FeAture and possibly liquid fertilizers. Thanks.


----------



## Ware

M311att said:


> Can I get a nozzle suggestion please. I have built a compressor driven sprayer station that runs at 80-90 psi. The pump was given to me and is rated to run at that pressure. The tip I used to test with run entirely too fast for my walking speed and spray width. It discharged at approximately .6 gpm at 80degree pass width. I will use the single nozzle sprayer for Next products, fungicides, PGR, wetting agents, insecticides (including shrubs and low branches), FeAture and possibly liquid fertilizers. Thanks.


I would probably visit with @Greendoc about spraying at high pressures.

I run my sprayer around 40psi - the pump will do more, but the system has an adjustable pressure relief valve that diverts excess flow back to the tank to maintain the lower pressure. I would be worried about misting/drift with most of the nozzles I use at 80-90psi.


----------



## M311att

Thanks. I suppose I could just get a larger tank so I don't have to run around the yard.


----------



## Greendoc

Different jobs call for different pressures. If you are never ever going to use that spray rig for applying herbicides, 80-90 PSI is acceptable. Be aware that most nozzles are rated to apply at 40 PSI. However, if used at higher pressure, volume of application increases. 0.6 GPM at your pressure sounds like what an 80-04 tip can do. Personally, I do not like high pressure and very low volume nozzles. They are hard to keep on target. If applying at high pressure, I am also applying at a higher volume like 3-5 Gallons per 1000 sq ft. If I want an application at 1 gallon per 1000 sq ft, I am at or below 40 PSI.


----------



## Rule11

Nozzles showed up today. Excited to try out. I am sure I will have to recalibrate my backpack to see how much H2O these put out compared to my old one.

Thanks for the tips all! No pun intended

:lol:


----------



## Ware

Rule11 said:


> ...Thanks for the tips all! No pun intended
> 
> :lol:


Excellent choices. :thumbup:


----------



## Buyanet

Hey @Ware , since you seem to really know about these I'd like to get your take. I sprayed the Cyzmic CS today outside and then moved inside trying to use the adjustable cone nozzle that came with my sprayer but stopped half way through because I did not like how it spray (like a circle, nothing in the middle, and rather heavy)

With that said, I started looking for a TeeJet nozzle that would work perfect for Cyzmic CS insecticide. I'll spray using my backpack sprayer with a 25psi CV.

Am I reading it right that the TT11003 (Page 1 here: https://www.teejet.com/CMSImages/TEEJET/documents/catalogs/broadcast_nozzles.pdf) would be a great choice?

Thank you!


----------



## Greendoc

For indoor pest applications, a low volume narrow fan is usually used. No need for air inducted or drift reduced tips. PCOs spray with 40 or 60 degree 0.1 GPM tips.


----------



## Ware

@Buyanet this is probably not the answer you're looking for, but I use/highly recommend a B&G Extenda-Ban for spraying indoors. They're not cheap, but cheaper than hiring an exterminator - and definitely the "right tool for the job".

If I was going to use a TeeJet fan nozzle, I would probably go with an 80° nozzle and something super low flow - maybe an XR8001-VS.


----------



## Buyanet

Ware said:


> @Buyanet this is probably not the answer you're looking for, but I use/highly recommend a B&G Extenda-Ban for spraying indoors. They're not cheap, but cheaper than hiring an exterminator - and definitely the "right tool for the job".
> 
> If I was going to use a TeeJet fan nozzle, I would probably go with an 80° nozzle and something super low flow - maybe an XR8001-VS.


Thank you sir! Believe me, it's coming. One day. LOL. Since it's a brand new "hobby", I've spent enough at this point. Gotta wait a bit haha.


----------



## driver_7

Ware said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take my spraying to the next level, currently using a 2 gallon Chapin handheld sprayer, will move to a 20V backpack soon, but for now that's what I have. I went to order a couple of nozzles and a nozzle quick change cap and body, but realized I have no idea what size the threads are on the typical Chapin sprayers. Anyone figured this one out previously?
> 
> Sprayer is this one: https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-26021XP-Fertilizer-Herbicides-Pesticides/dp/B00295N5VK
> 
> 
> 
> You can drop the TeeJet nozzles directly into that wand. You would need to rebuild the wand to use Quick TeeJet Caps. I probably wouldn't mess with that - you can change the nozzle on that wand in ~30 seconds. I would invest in a CF valve instead - it would be useful on a single nozzle manual pump sprayer setup.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the help, @Ware! 
The tips arrived last week and I was able to get them fit tested directly into the Chapin wand on the backpack sprayer.


----------



## Ware

:thumbsup:


----------



## Buyanet

Ware said:


> @Buyanet this is probably not the answer you're looking for, but I use/highly recommend a B&G Extenda-Ban for spraying indoors. They're not cheap, but cheaper than hiring an exterminator - and definitely the "right tool for the job".
> 
> If I was going to use a TeeJet fan nozzle, I would probably go with an 80° nozzle and something super low flow - maybe an XR8001-VS.


Hey @Ware I figured you may want to know. I order the XS8001VS nozzle due to the low flow, however it's not going to work. The flow is too slow so that when I release the trigger, 2-3 big drops come out still. This may be a perfect nozzle though for a wand like yours where it closes right at the tip, but not for a "normal" wand like mine. Thank you for the suggestion though!!


----------



## Grass Clippins

@Buyanet Sounds like a pressure issue. Your PSI is probably not high enough.


----------



## Buyanet

Grass Clippins said:


> @Buyanet Sounds like a pressure issue. Your PSI is probably not high enough.


Pumped it up as high as I could with the 25psi CV and without it. Didn't make a difference. My assumption is the flow rate is so little that the liquid between the nozzle and trigger is what spills out.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

So what is the preferred teejet nozzle that would fit a standard chapin back pack sprayer(not battery operated) for soil applications of prodiamine or soil conditioners? Which nozzle for herbicides? Thank you! I am asking because I think I purchased the wrong nozzle from amazon


----------



## Ware

Bigdrumnc said:


> So what is the preferred teejet nozzle that would fit a standard chapin back pack sprayer(not battery operated) for soil applications of prodiamine or soil conditioners? Which nozzle for herbicides? Thank you! I am asking because I think I purchased the wrong nozzle from amazon


I use these (listed smallest droplet to largest):

Foliar: XR11004-VS
Foliar/Soil: TT11004-VP
Soil: AIXR11004-VP​
I prefer the red -04 nozzles for most of my blanket spraying. Sometimes I use the yellow -02 equivalents for spot spraying when I want to avoid being too heavy handed.

Nozzle selection ultimately comes down to personal preference. There is really no substitute for trying a few different flows/droplet sizes to figure out what you like.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

thank you greatly Ware!!!! Will these screw right in the wand or do i need other attachments or fittings?


----------



## Ware

Bigdrumnc said:


> thank you greatly Ware!!!! Will these screw right in the wand or do i need other attachments or fittings?


They should if the end of your wand looks like this:


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Perfect! New order placed! So where do i get the cool lawn forum decal?


----------



## cabbd

Fellow Canadians, I sourced some TeeJet nozzles from Sprayer Parts Warehouse - http://shop.spwarehouse.ca/

I got the:

XR11004-VS
TT11004-VP
AIXR11004-VP

Total with shipping to Erin, ON was $42.54. The site is not a fun one to navigate through as the part numbers aren't easily searchable and the product landing pages are not helpful. I sent an email using the TeeJet part numbers and got a phone call confirming the parts and placing the order on credit card.

Daily temps are rising here in the GTA. Looking forward to spraying some Prodiamine!


----------



## Ware

Bigdrumnc said:


> Perfect! New order placed! So where do i get the cool lawn forum decal?


Here :thumbup:


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> [
> 
> I use these (listed smallest droplet to largest):
> 
> Foliar: XR11004-VS
> Foliar/Soil: TT11004-VP
> Soil: AIXR11004-VP​


When might you use the VP over the others


----------



## drenglish

Can anyone confirm if these would be drop in nozzles for a Sprayers Plus YT2E?

*these being XR11004VS


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use these (listed smallest droplet to largest):
> 
> Foliar: XR11004-VS
> Foliar/Soil: TT11004-VP
> Soil: AIXR11004-VP​
> 
> 
> 
> When might you use the VP over the others
Click to expand...

The -VP suffix means the nozzle is polymer with VisiFlo color coding. The -VS suffix means the nozzle is stainless with VisiFlo color coding. TT and AIXR nozzles are only available in -VP.


----------



## Ware

drenglish said:


> Can anyone confirm if these would be drop in nozzles for a Sprayers Plus YT2E?
> 
> *these being XR11004VS


Yes, the TeeJet nozzle would drop into the cap just like this yellow one...


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use these (listed smallest droplet to largest):
> 
> Foliar: XR11004-VS
> Foliar/Soil: TT11004-VP
> Soil: AIXR11004-VP​
> 
> 
> 
> When might you use the VP over the others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The -VP suffix means the nozzle is polymer with VisiFlo color coding. The -VS suffix means the nozzle is stainless with VisiFlo color coding. TT and AIXR nozzles are only available in -VP.
Click to expand...

I just realized why you gave this response. I was trying to ask when you would use the middle one of the 3. I have the top and bottom ones for their specific application, so just curious when you decide you may use the middle mixed app one


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> I just realized why you gave this response. I was trying to ask when you would use the middle one of the 3. I have the top and bottom ones for their specific application, so just curious when you decide you may use the middle mixed app one


Gotcha - the TT (Turbo TeeJet) nozzles have a larger droplet size than the XR, but smaller than the AIXR. Smaller droplets are generally better for foliar apps, but smaller droplets are more prone to drift. Larger droplets are less prone to drift, but not as good at covering the plant leaf (better for soil applied products). The TT nozzle just sort of splits the difference - I see their biggest strength as being good for foliar apps with reduced drift.


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> Gotcha - the TT (Turbo TeeJet) nozzles have a larger droplet size than the XR, but smaller than the AIXR. Smaller droplets are generally better for foliar apps, but smaller droplets are more prone to drift. Larger droplets are less prone to drift, but not as good at covering the plant leaf (better for soil applied products). The TT nozzle just sort of splits the difference - I see their biggest strength as being good for foliar apps with reduced drift.


so why not just have that as the go to? I have the XR and AIXR, so depending on what I am putting down, I select the appropriate one. Why would I not want a single good for both solution?

I'm just curious, for my own personal well being. I am trying to determine if I am missing out on anything.


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> so why not just have that as the go to? I have the XR and AIXR, so depending on what I am putting down, I select the appropriate one. Why would I not want a single good for both solution?
> 
> I'm just curious, for my own personal well being. I am trying to determine if I am missing out on anything.


Sure, TeeJet makes many nozzles - use whatever works best for you. :thumbup:


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> Sure, TeeJet makes many nozzles - use whatever works best for you. :thumbup:


Seems it is easiest to stick with what I have is I know (think) it is working so far.


----------



## Ware

Yeah, this thread dives into the details of understanding TeeJet nozzles, but I wouldn't overthink it. I think @g-man uses AIXR for everything due to wind. Different nozzles for different needs.


----------



## kolbasz

I believe I actually have the plain AI, but never thought it was technically OK for all applications. Good to know.


----------



## g-man

I have a collection of nozzles in a drawer in the garage. I settled in the AIXR one as a compromise between foliar and drift control. I killed some annuals (petunias or something like that) with PGR drift using the XR on some wind. Normally I would wait for no wind, but PGR needs to maintain the schedule. With the AIXR I can stop inches from the mulch bed without risk of drift.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Ware- so your using the xr 11004 for spot spraying as well?


----------



## Ware

Bigdrumnc said:


> Ware- so your using the xr 11004 for spot spraying as well?


Yeah, sometimes. If I am concerned about being too heavy handed I'll sometimes use an XR11002 for spot spraying.


----------



## 1mjbrierley

Which nozzle would I use for spraying broadleaf killer on my whole lawn systemically? Have a two nozzle boom that is regulated to 70psi but goes lower.


----------



## Ware

1mjbrierley said:


> Which nozzle would I use for spraying broadleaf killer on my whole lawn systemically? Have a two nozzle boom that is regulated to 70psi but goes lower.


Several nozzles would work - I would use this chart to narrow your choices. Click the chart to go to the catalog, where you can view flow rates at different pressures.


----------



## Timbo3985

I picked up a Northstar Sprayer with a 2 nozzle boom. One thing I know I've read others complain about is the delayed on/off and dripping from the nozzles. Does anyone recall what was needed to correct this issue? I know it required some type of pressure valve but can't find any size or part number info for it. Also, as stated the boom is 2 nozzles. The nozzles are only adjustable to something like 36" apart. The highest the boom can mount is about 30". Should I try and modify the boom to bring the nozzles closer to the 20x20 recommendation for spraying? Or maybe just get as close to equal height and width as possible? My only concern would be that spraying from over 30" off the ground would result in poor application rates and coverage.


----------



## 1mjbrierley

Timbo3985 said:


> I picked up a Northstar Sprayer with a 2 nozzle boom. One thing I know I've read others complain about is the delayed on/off and dripping from the nozzles. Does anyone recall what was needed to correct this issue? I know it required some type of pressure valve but can't find any size or part number info for it. Also, as stated the boom is 2 nozzles. The nozzles are only adjustable to something like 36" apart. The highest the boom can mount is about 30". Should I try and modify the boom to bring the nozzles closer to the 20x20 recommendation for spraying? Or maybe just get as close to equal height and width as possible? My only concern would be that spraying from over 30" off the ground would result in poor application rates and coverage.


I have the same type of sprayer, the 31 gallon. I'm planning to use pvc to modify the boom height and go to a 3 nozzle setup. I need to research to create a parts list.

Nozzle dripping is a pain. One nozzle might discharge 1/2 cup after power off.


----------



## JWAY

1mjbrierley said:


> Timbo3985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a Northstar Sprayer with a 2 nozzle boom. One thing I know I've read others complain about is the delayed on/off and dripping from the nozzles. Does anyone recall what was needed to correct this issue? I know it required some type of pressure valve but can't find any size or part number info for it. Also, as stated the boom is 2 nozzles. The nozzles are only adjustable to something like 36" apart. The highest the boom can mount is about 30". Should I try and modify the boom to bring the nozzles closer to the 20x20 recommendation for spraying? Or maybe just get as close to equal height and width as possible? My only concern would be that spraying from over 30" off the ground would result in poor application rates and coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same type of sprayer, the 31 gallon. I'm planning to use pvc to modify the boom height and go to a 3 nozzle setup. I need to research to create a parts list.
> 
> Nozzle dripping is a pain. One nozzle might discharge 1/2 cup after power off.
Click to expand...

If you're using TeeJet parts to build the boom....there are some boom parts listed in this thread, look on page 2.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=27&hilit=gregson

To stop the drip 
QJ300 Series Diaphragm Check Valve Quick TeeJet Nozzle Assemblies
Page 55 of the TeeJet Catalog
I also added the 58140 ChemSaver Manual Shutoff on page 69.


----------



## Ware

Yep, that was going to my suggestion - diaphragm check nozzle bodies like this or this are what you seek. :thumbup:

On the spacing, I would just try to maintain the 1:1 height-to-width ratio. One downside I see to going higher is increased risk of spray drift.


----------



## Timbo3985

Ware said:


> Yep, that was going to my suggestion - diaphragm check nozzle bodies like this or this are what you seek. :thumbup:
> 
> On the spacing, I would just try to maintain the 1:1 height-to-width ratio. One downside I see to going higher is increased risk of spray drift.


Do you think it would be worthwhile to add a third nozzle in the center? That would probably get me much closer to equal spacing. 20-20-20 across and all 20 off the ground. The limitation would be the 2.2 gal rated pump


----------



## Greendoc

Not sure of the pressure to volume curve on that pump. But, at 2.2 GPM, you can run 3 0.6 GPM nozzles.


----------



## JWAY

Timbo3985 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that was going to my suggestion - diaphragm check nozzle bodies like this or this are what you seek. :thumbup:
> 
> On the spacing, I would just try to maintain the 1:1 height-to-width ratio. One downside I see to going higher is increased risk of spray drift.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be worthwhile to add a third nozzle in the center? That would probably get me much closer to equal spacing. 20-20-20 across and all 20 off the ground. The limitation would be the 2.2 gal rated pump
Click to expand...

You have plenty of pump capacity for a 3 nozzle.
Your lawn size is about the same as mine and I'm using a 3 nozzle boom. I have trees, flower beds and fences to navigate so not enough straightaways for a 4 nozzle.

I'm using XR11004 or AiXR11004 at 40psi/.4gpm each, 1.2 gpm total at a little less than 3 mph to yield +/- 1 gal/M. My pump is the Northstar 2.2 GPM. If you want more gal/M use one of the higher volume nozzles like 11005 of 11006 (or drive slower, but who wants to do that  )


----------



## 1mjbrierley

I found most of the parts I needed except for one one diaphragm body circled. Prefer the one with the check valve. I don't even see a part for this on tee jet site. Any advice?


----------



## Ware

1mjbrierley said:


> I found most of the parts I needed except for one one diaphragm body circled. Prefer the one with the check valve. I don't even see a part for this on tee jet site. Any advice?


I'm not aware of a 3-way body with a diaphragm check. I would probably go with a 2-way nozzle body then plumb the supply in to one side or the other with a poly tee.


----------



## CenlaLowell

1mjbrierley said:


> I found most of the parts I needed except for one one diaphragm body circled. Prefer the one with the check valve. I don't even see a part for this on tee jet site. Any advice?


Do you have a parts list you can share? I want to build this out something this year.


----------



## ZachUA

Hi apologies if this has been answered. Which teejet nozzle is best for using with the 4 gallon chapin battery operated sprayer for spraying pgr on bermuda grass?


----------



## Ware

ZachUA said:


> Hi apologies if this has been answered. Which teejet nozzle is best for using with the 4 gallon chapin battery operated sprayer for spraying pgr on bermuda grass?


Any of the ones mentioned in this thread that are good foliar apps will work with your Chapin.


----------



## ZachUA

Ware said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi apologies if this has been answered. Which teejet nozzle is best for using with the 4 gallon chapin battery operated sprayer for spraying pgr on bermuda grass?
> 
> 
> 
> Any of the ones mentioned in this thread that are good foliar apps will work with your Chapin.
Click to expand...

Thank you good sir. Looks like the teejet xr11004vs and the xr8004vs would work.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I was wondering what nozzle do you all use when spraying azoxystrobin? I'm trying to decide between AIC or XRC


----------



## g-man

@CenlaLowell I moved this to the teejet thread. Either one will work. For foliar XRC might be slightly better.


----------



## Mike1Bravo

Purchased (3) tips from TeeJet. The TT11004-VP, AIXR11004VP, and the XR11004VS To couple w/ my Chapin 63985 backpack sprayer. Haven't had a chance to test anything out yet but I could use some advice.

1) Do I need a "TeeJet Cap" to successfully couple this w my backpack sprayer?

2. I'm mainly applying the N-Ext products w my sprayer as well as Bifen for the turf in the summer. Maybe some liquid Prodiamine once I run out of the granular. Any info on exactly which tip should I use for what? Also, say I wanna use these tips on my cheap little 1 gal handcans, any other parts I need to connect them? Thanks.

Current equipment:

Smith Contractor 190216 2-Gallon Sprayer

Smith 190285 1-Gallon Sprayer

Chapin 63985 Backpack 4-Gallon Sprayer


----------



## bosox_5

Does anyone know of a 1 gallon sprayer that the XR and AI tee jets fit with? Everything I find seems to only work with those adjustable cone tips?


----------



## Ware

bosox_5 said:


> Does anyone know of a 1 gallon sprayer that the XR and AI tee jets fit with? Everything I find seems to only work with those adjustable cone tips?


Not sure about 1 gallon sprayers, but they will work in this 2-gallon sprayer.


----------



## bosox_5

Thanks Ware. I usually only have to mix up one gallon at a time for herbicide spraying and I hate the wands and tips they have.


----------



## Ware

bosox_5 said:


> Thanks Ware. I usually only have to mix up one gallon at a time for herbicide spraying and I hate the wands and tips they have.


Same. For spot spraying I just mix up one gallon in the two gallon sprayer. It is a little taller, so you don't have to bend over as far to pump it. :lol:


----------



## llO0DQLE

I'm building a DFW wand and will be going with either a 15psi or 21 psi CF valve. I will be using a 1 gallon hand pump sprayer. Since I will be operating at <30 psi, it seems that selection is very limited and the upside is it makes it easier to pick the nozzle tip. Based on the chart, it seems that I only really need one nozzle for soil and foliar apps and that is the Turbo Twinjet < 30psi nozzle. It's rated Very Good - Excellent for all applications so I don't think I would need another nozzle. The other 2 options (Turbo Teejet and XR Teejet) are both only "Good" for soil applications and contact Post M's. I don't spray a lot, and don't spray a lot of different products either. I only spray Prodiamine once at the beginning of a season, FAS whenever I feel like it, Tenacity if I'm battling Poa A. which only seems to happen during a reno and any remaining spots are either hand pulled or spot sprayed and the only thing I spray regularly is Serenade. I used a hose end sprayer for Kelp and Humic Acid and that's pretty much all that I spray on my lawn. Can someone please verify that I'm going in the right path here or if there's something I'm missing?


----------



## Ware

Turbo TwinJets offer great coverage because they have two separate spray streams, 60° apart. That can also make it difficult when using it on a wand setup because one of the streams would be spraying back toward you. I can't run them on my push sprayer because they would spray the tires.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Ugh, ok, I see there's more to it. I looked at the Catalogue and looked at the tables for each nozzle . This Nozzle Selection Guide isn't really that great of a reference especially if you are going to be using 15 - 20 psi. After reading Ware's posts in the first 3 pages or so, I was starting to get the idea and realized that the droplet size and gpm depending on ground speed are all interrelated. So what I did was looked at all nozzles that had 15 or 20 psi in the ratings and looked at droplet size and targeted ~ 1 gal/M in the 2 - 3 mph range for ground speed. I don't really know how fast I walk, I can check with a treadmill, but it's a bit of a moot point since if I want to get higher gpm, I need to walk slower anyway and can't really go too much past 3mph. I've noticed that for a given nozzle, with all else equal, the faster you walk, the lower the GPM. Conversely, with all else equal, if you want higher GPM without walking too fast, then you get coarser droplets.

I figured I'd lean towards getting a 15psi CF for my 1 gallon hand pump sprayer as my understanding is that the higher the psi, the harder it will be to pump and maintain at that pressure which would translate to a need to keep stopping and pumping to keep the sprayer spraying.

So, having said that, for soil applications, the selection boils down to the ff:

1. Turbo TeeJet Gray TT11006, with Extra Coarse droplets at 15psi, putting out 1.3 gpm at 2mph or 0.84 gpm at 3mph. 
2. AIXR TeeJet Gray AIXR11006, with Ultra Coarse (coarser than XC) droplets at 15psi, gpm and ground speed the same as above
3. Turbo TeeJet Induction Gray TTI11006, with Ultra Coarse droples at 15psi, gpm and ground speed as per above as well

Now, for foliar apps, it seems that my only choice is the XR Teejet Brown XR11005, with Medium sized droplets at 15 psi, putting out 1.1 gpm at 2mph or 0.7 gpm at 3mph. If I go to a Gray XR11006 then the droplets become Coarse and I'm afraid that it would be too coarse for foliar spraying. Also, if I want to get Fine droplets at 15psi, which is the Green XR110015, then gpm is only 0.31 gpm at 2mph. I'd have to walk real slow and circle the lawn 3x. Seems to be real annoying.

I ditched the TwinJets because of the awkward 60 degree dual sprays and the fact that the lowest pressure rating is 20psi. This is what I meant about This Chartnot being a great reference because looking at it initially, I thought the TwinJets were a good option for <30psi aside from the fact that it had twin sprays. The chart says it's Very Good - Excellent for applications but what you don't see is the operating pressures and that you get coarse droplets to get a decent GPM and ground speed.

So my quetsions are:

1. Is a Medium sized droplet good enough for foliar apps? Specifically for Serenade, FAS, Tenacity and Round Up? I was hoping to find a Fine sized droplet nozzle but Medium seems to be as good as it gets at 15psi (with decent gpm and ground speed).

2. For the soil apps nozzle - I'm leaning towards either the AIXR Teejet or Turbo TeeJet Induction as they put out the biggest droplets at Ultra Coarse size. Any opinions/suggestions as to which one to pick? Not sure what the differences are with these two. They seem to both use "induction".


----------



## g-man

@llO0DQLE I use the aixr for both foliar and soil. It is a great compromise for a suburbia house with concrete and flowers. I use is for PGR, FAS and prodiamine.

I bought a sample of pretty much every single type to try them all. The XR is great, but the drops are so small that any breeze cause drift. I ended up killing some annual flowers with pgr. The twin turbo with the two sprays makes walking up to the corner of the driveway really hard.

I think you should go with the 21CF. On a 4 gallon sprayer, maintaining the psi is harder since there is so much air (air is what is getting compressed). In a 1gallon pump, I don't think it will be that hard. When the tank gets closer to empty, you might need to do a pump at end of every pass.


----------



## Ware

@llO0DQLE I would also just keep in mind that any of the TeeJet nozzles are going to perform better than the adjustable cone nozzles that come with most 1-gallon pump sprayers. So it is all relative when it comes to the performance charts/ratings.


----------



## llO0DQLE

g-man said:


> @llO0DQLE I use the aixr for both foliar and soil. It is a great compromise for a suburbia house with concrete and flowers. I use is for PGR, FAS and prodiamine.


You don't find the AIXR to be too coarse for Foliar apps? Which color nozzle are you using and what is your operating pressure? Looking at the Catalogue it shows that you can only get medium sized droplets with either the green or yellow nozzles and that's at 60-90psi. For me, since I would have to pick the gray nozzle whether I go with 15 or 21 psi CF to get a decent GPM at 2-3 mph ground speed, I'm gonna get Extra Coarse to Ultra Coarse droplets. Are you sure that's gonna be fine for foliar sprays? Seems really coarse.



g-man said:


> The twin turbo with the two sprays makes walking up to the corner of the driveway really hard.


Thanks for that feedback. I was envisioning issues with the angled doubled spray and this specific scenario solidifies the fact that this tip is to be avoided for me.


----------



## llO0DQLE

g-man said:


> I think you should go with the 21CF. On a 4 gallon sprayer, maintaining the psi is harder since there is so much air (air is what is getting compressed). In a 1gallon pump, I don't think it will be that hard. When the tank gets closer to empty, you might need to do a pump at end of every pass.


Ok, that is good to know. I don't have any experience using a CF as I've only used a cheap hand pump sprayer with OEM parts so far. But I'm curious to know why you think I should go with the 21CF. With either the Gray or Brown AIXR for example, there is only a very slight increase in GPM going from 15 to 20 psi, the droplet size does get a bit smaller but we're talking going from Ultra Coarse to Extra Coarse, the latter which I feel would still be too coarse for foliar apps, so wouldn't I be better off going with an Ultra Coarse droplet size and just use this nozzle for soil apps only?


----------



## llO0DQLE

Ware said:


> @llO0DQLE I would also just keep in mind that any of the TeeJet nozzles are going to perform better than the adjustable cone nozzles that come with most 1-gallon pump sprayers. *So it is all relative when it comes to the performance charts/ratings*.


Not sure what you mean by the last sentence. Yes, the TeeJet nozzles are going to perform better than standard nozzles that come with cheap sprayers. I just have a brass tip that does a fan spray and is not adjustable. I have no idea what the droplet size is so I don't know how it relates to TeeJet's performance charts as it's not even a TeeJet nozzle..


----------



## llO0DQLE

I'd watched this video years ago when I briefly started to contemplate making the DFW wand before deciding it was too much trouble at that time for the very minimal spraying that I did (only Serenade every 3 weeks in a 5-6 month growing season and FAS once or twice a season). I've all but forgotten about this video but it came up in my Youtube suggested videos while I'm rewatching the Rutgers videos. (Yay for YT algorithms!) It's very interesting and gives you a good idea with how pressures can affect spray droplets and spray patterns. Yet another variable to consider, as it's not just about the droplet size in relation to different pressures but the resulting change in spray patterns/widths when changing the operating pressure. Might not be a big deal for lawn care esp when spraying things like Serenade but it's good info nonetheless.

Nozzle Selection and Sprayer Setup


----------



## MarkAguglia

Curious to know...will TeeJet nozzles fit onto cheap $10 pump sprayers? I can't stand the adjustable nozzles on those things! I'll but extra TeeJets just for those hand cans!


----------



## Mike1Bravo

Mike1Bravo said:


> Purchased (3) tips from TeeJet. The TT11004-VP, AIXR11004VP, and the XR11004VS To couple w/ my Chapin 63985 backpack sprayer. Haven't had a chance to test anything out yet but I could use some advice.
> 
> 1) Do I need a "TeeJet Cap" to successfully couple this w my backpack sprayer?
> 
> 2. I'm mainly applying the N-Ext products w my sprayer as well as Bifen for the turf in the summer. Maybe some liquid Prodiamine once I run out of the granular. Any info on exactly which tip should I use for what? Also, say I wanna use these tips on my cheap little 1 gal handcans, any other parts I need to connect them? Thanks.
> 
> Current equipment:
> 
> Smith Contractor 190216 2-Gallon Sprayer
> 
> Smith 190285 1-Gallon Sprayer
> 
> Chapin 63985 Backpack 4-Gallon Sprayer


Anyone?


----------



## JWAY

Mike1Bravo said:


> Mike1Bravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased (3) tips from TeeJet. The TT11004-VP, AIXR11004VP, and the XR11004VS To couple w/ my Chapin 63985 backpack sprayer. Haven't had a chance to test anything out yet but I could use some advice.
> 
> 1) Do I need a "TeeJet Cap" to successfully couple this w my backpack sprayer?
> 
> 2. I'm mainly applying the N-Ext products w my sprayer as well as Bifen for the turf in the summer. Maybe some liquid Prodiamine once I run out of the granular. Any info on exactly which tip should I use for what? Also, say I wanna use these tips on my cheap little 1 gal handcans, any other parts I need to connect them? Thanks.
> 
> Current equipment:
> 
> Smith Contractor 190216 2-Gallon Sprayer
> 
> Smith 190285 1-Gallon Sprayer
> 
> Chapin 63985 Backpack 4-Gallon Sprayer
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

If your TeeJet nozzles fit into the tips of the sprayer wands you have and don't leak then no you don't need TJ caps, but if they don't...

TeeJet Caps attach to TeeJet Adapters, see page 66 of the TeeJet catalog. Most common adapters are the QJT-NYB standard or QJT8360-NYB Chemsaver (recommended) to prevent drips. See page 64 for the caps needed to fit the nozzles you have. Make sure the gasket is included with the cap.

Standard TeeJet threads are 11/16" but you can see on page 66 they offer a couple other thread sizes. Best to measure your sprayer threads to see if they are close to any of the adapters offered. Another benefit of the using the TJ adapters is they accept the TJ strainers on page 124. Most common is 50 mesh. Without a strainer you will get nozzle blockage at some point.

Download TJ catalog here.
https://www.teejet.com/literature/catalogs-bulletins.aspx


----------



## NELawn

Great thread, but I am embarrassed that after reading it all, I am still confused about which would be the best tip to spray something like Tenacity with a hand pumped sprayer. The wide tip I have hits too much of the good grass I want to avoid spraying.

I have tried the adjustable brass tip, but the droplets are huge and I think I am putting down too much Tenacity on.

I have the TeeJet quick change adapter, but dumped the pressure control valve I was using because it was always leaking. Now I just assume my pressure is about 20psi.

Any suggestions for how pressure spot sprayed for something you doing want to go to heavy with?


----------



## Mike1Bravo

@JWAY thank you sir, much appreciated.


----------



## Reddog90

llO0DQLE said:


> Ugh, ok, I see there's more to it. I looked at the Catalogue and looked at the tables for each nozzle . This Nozzle Selection Guide isn't really that great of a reference especially if you are going to be using 15 - 20 psi. After reading Ware's posts in the first 3 pages or so, I was starting to get the idea and realized that the droplet size and gpm depending on ground speed are all interrelated. So what I did was looked at all nozzles that had 15 or 20 psi in the ratings and looked at droplet size and targeted ~ 1 gal/M in the 2 - 3 mph range for ground speed. I don't really know how fast I walk, I can check with a treadmill, but it's a bit of a moot point since if I want to get higher gpm, I need to walk slower anyway and can't really go too much past 3mph. I've noticed that for a given nozzle, with all else equal, the faster you walk, the lower the GPM. Conversely, with all else equal, if you want higher GPM without walking too fast, then you get coarser droplets.
> 
> I figured I'd lean towards getting a 15psi CF for my 1 gallon hand pump sprayer as my understanding is that the higher the psi, the harder it will be to pump and maintain at that pressure which would translate to a need to keep stopping and pumping to keep the sprayer spraying.
> 
> So, having said that, for soil applications, the selection boils down to the ff:
> 
> 1. Turbo TeeJet Gray TT11006, with Extra Coarse droplets at 15psi, putting out 1.3 gpm at 2mph or 0.84 gpm at 3mph.
> 2. AIXR TeeJet Gray AIXR11006, with Ultra Coarse (coarser than XC) droplets at 15psi, gpm and ground speed the same as above
> 3. Turbo TeeJet Induction Gray TTI11006, with Ultra Coarse droples at 15psi, gpm and ground speed as per above as well
> 
> Now, for foliar apps, it seems that my only choice is the XR Teejet Brown XR11005, with Medium sized droplets at 15 psi, putting out 1.1 gpm at 2mph or 0.7 gpm at 3mph. If I go to a Gray XR11006 then the droplets become Coarse and I'm afraid that it would be too coarse for foliar spraying. Also, if I want to get Fine droplets at 15psi, which is the Green XR110015, then gpm is only 0.31 gpm at 2mph. I'd have to walk real slow and circle the lawn 3x. Seems to be real annoying.
> 
> I ditched the TwinJets because of the awkward 60 degree dual sprays and the fact that the lowest pressure rating is 20psi. This is what I meant about This Chartnot being a great reference because looking at it initially, I thought the TwinJets were a good option for <30psi aside from the fact that it had twin sprays. The chart says it's Very Good - Excellent for applications but what you don't see is the operating pressures and that you get coarse droplets to get a decent GPM and ground speed.
> 
> So my quetsions are:
> 
> 1. Is a Medium sized droplet good enough for foliar apps? Specifically for Serenade, FAS, Tenacity and Round Up? I was hoping to find a Fine sized droplet nozzle but Medium seems to be as good as it gets at 15psi (with decent gpm and ground speed).
> 
> 2. For the soil apps nozzle - I'm leaning towards either the AIXR Teejet or Turbo TeeJet Induction as they put out the biggest droplets at Ultra Coarse size. Any opinions/suggestions as to which one to pick? Not sure what the differences are with these two. They seem to both use "induction".


Curios what you ended up ordering. I am about to set up a dfw wand, but I don't know how to pick what CF valve for a 2 gal sprayer, and how that translates to what color tips to order. I'm guessing 15 or 21 psi would be easy to maintain in a small hand pump sprayer, so should I get a red, brown, or gray XR TeeJet tip for spot spraying? And the AI TeeJet is only rated down to 30 psi in the chart, so not sure what I should get for blanket apps like prodiamine.


----------



## NELawn

I have tried the various CF valves and have quite the collection of different pressures, I find they dribble out /leak some of the stuff your spraying. When that's something like tenacity it gets me nervous, I ended up taking mine off and solving the dribble/leak problem.

The 30psi was great for nozzles, but hard to maintain and required too much hand pumping. Out of all of them 20psi seems like a decent compromise.


----------



## Reddog90

NELawn said:


> I have tried the various CF valves and have quite the collection of different pressures, I find they dribble out /leak some of the stuff your spraying. When that's something like tenacity it gets me nervous, I ended up taking mine off and solving the dribble/leak problem.
> 
> The 30psi was great for nozzles, but hard to maintain and required too much hand pumping. Out of all of them 20psi seems like a decent compromise.


That's surprising. I thought the combination of a CF valve and strainer/check valve would surely prevent this.


----------



## Reddog90

Let's say I run a 20psi cf valve in a 2 gal hand pump sprayer, and I walk 2.5 mph.

Prodiamine label: "Apply Prodiamine 65WDG in a minimum of 20 gals./acre (0.5 gal./1,000 sq. ft.) of carrier"

I could use a purple, blue or red Turbo TeeJet tip to meet my application rate. But they all yield UC (=ultra coarse?) droplet size. Not good?
AI and AIC TeeJet tips don't have ratings below 30psi in the chart.
AIXR tips have XC (=extremely coarse?) droplet sizes at 20psi, not ideal for prodiamine?


----------



## llO0DQLE

Reddog90 said:


> Curios what you ended up ordering. I am about to set up a dfw wand, but I don't know how to pick what CF valve for a 2 gal sprayer, and how that translates to what color tips to order. I'm guessing 15 or 21 psi would be easy to maintain in a small hand pump sprayer, so should I get a red, brown, or gray XR TeeJet tip for spot spraying? And the AI TeeJet is only rated down to 30 psi in the chart, so not sure what I should get for blanket apps like prodiamine.


I haven't ordered anything yet as I was researching every little bit of every component down to the swivel barb and it's size and hose size etc because my current pump sprayer has a tiny hose. See my post on the DFW wand thread

However, I am leaning towards getting a 21psi CF valve after watching that video I linked a few posts above. Regarding spot spraying, I would pick the flow rate and droplet size you prefer. Ware suggests a yellow nozzle. That is for color/nozzle size. For the model, the XR line seems to be recommended the most and if you check my post about droplet sizes, it seems that the XR give you the medium to fine droplets. Check the Catalog, look there are a few tips that go below 30psi and check the corresponding droplet sizes and flow rates. It seems that for soil apps like Prodiamine, the induction tips (AIXR or Teejet Induction) provide the coarsest droplets, which I think should be ideal for soil apps.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Reddog90 said:


> But they all yield UC (=ultra coarse?) droplet size. Not good?
> AI and AIC TeeJet tips don't have ratings below 30psi in the chart.
> AIXR tips have XC (=extremely coarse?) droplet sizes at 20psi, not ideal for prodiamine?


Not sure why you think UC or XC droplets are not ideal. Prodiamine is a soil app, not contact or systemic. I am personally going to choose at least an XC, preferrable UC droplet size for soil apps.


----------



## Reddog90

llO0DQLE said:


> Reddog90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they all yield UC (=ultra coarse?) droplet size. Not good?
> AI and AIC TeeJet tips don't have ratings below 30psi in the chart.
> AIXR tips have XC (=extremely coarse?) droplet sizes at 20psi, not ideal for prodiamine?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you think UC or XC droplets are not ideal. Prodiamine is a soil app, not contact or systemic. I am personally going to choose at least an XC, preferrable UC droplet size for soil apps.
Click to expand...

The question marks signaled I was asking if XC or UC was OK or not.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Reddog90 said:


> llO0DQLE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reddog90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they all yield UC (=ultra coarse?) droplet size. Not good?
> AI and AIC TeeJet tips don't have ratings below 30psi in the chart.
> AIXR tips have XC (=extremely coarse?) droplet sizes at 20psi, not ideal for prodiamine?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you think UC or XC droplets are not ideal. Prodiamine is a soil app, not contact or systemic. I am personally going to choose at least an XC, preferrable UC droplet size for soil apps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question marks signaled I was asking if XC or UC was OK or not.
Click to expand...

Yes, I saw that. Doesn't change my response. Not trying to be snarky or anything, I was just wondering. If you don't know because this is all new to you then let me rephrase. For soil apps, you generally want coarser droplets. TBH, I'm not sure how coarse you need to be but my thought is the coarser the better so the drops are bigger and heavier and drop below the canopy easily. If you're going to irrigate right after applying, it probably doesn't matter much. But, seeing as when you choose a 15 or 20 psi CF valve, you do get a lot of options in the UC size, I don't see why one wouldn't just pick that.


----------



## Reddog90

From dfw wand thread:



FlaDave said:


> Just got my dfw_wand on order. Little tricky finding all the correct parts on spaysmarter so I figured I would post some direct links to what I pieced together.
> 
> 24" teejet curved extension
> https://www.spraysmarter.com/24-curv-ext-br.html
> 
> Sure grip handle
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/sure-grip-handle-m.html
> 
> Brass swivel barb
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/swivel-brass-11990-61.html
> 
> Trigger valve
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/trigger-teejet-valve.html
> 
> Teejet nozzle adaptor with built in no-drip shut off
> (CF valves were unavailable)
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-11-16-16-thread-adapter.html
> 
> Cap and Seat
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-quick-spray-tip-cap.html
> 
> Here are the links to the teejet tips suggested by ware.
> 
> For foliar blanket apps
> Teejet XR 110 Degree Extended Range Flat Spray Tip Color:Red
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-xr-110-degree-extended-range-flat-spray-tip.html
> 
> For foliar spot spraying
> TeeJet XR Extended Range Flat Spray Tip Color:Yellow
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/visiflo-teejet-tip-xr110-vk.html
> 
> For soil treatment blanket apps
> Teejet AI Air Induction Flat Spray Tip Color:Red
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-...ray-tip-00f842ec2fc7bc8a6968c511f44dba04.html
> 
> Total cost of everything here was ~$85


From TeeJet thread:



Ware said:


> llO0DQLE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that each color cap is specific to the spray tips indicated in each row? i.e. if you want the AI Teejet tip then you should get the red cap (3rd row) and that tip wouldn't fit the white cap (first row)? At first, I thought that it was all the same part and you just picked a color based on preference. It's not clear on the spraysmarter site. It just lets you select color of the cap but no indication that there are differences.
> 
> 
> 
> You would want that red one for an AI nozzle, but no - most of those caps are available in 10 colors. See color code chart on the top right corner of the catalog page. Also see "How to order:" section on the bottom right corner of the catalog page.
Click to expand...

So will the cap & gasket set linked by @FlaDave work with all three tips he linked?

https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-quick-spray-tip-cap.html


----------



## FlaDave

Yes those are the parts I ordered and they all fit together just fine for me.


----------



## 985arrowhead

N LA Hacker said:


> With limited experience today, I would say the chapin 20v can not keep up with a 2-3 boom nozzle setup. I had a significant pressure difference between the 2 aixr nozzles I had on the 2 boom.


which nozzles were you running?

I ordered the 2 boom chapin and XR11002 VS nozzles. At [email protected] the 2 nozzles will put out the 0.4gpm that the original red fan tip and keep under the pump spec of 0.4-0.5gpm from chapin.

Just wondering if I am doing this right.


----------



## bassadict69

Will a 1.8gpm pump rated at 60psi (although usually runs around 40 psi when spraying) be capable of spraying 3 nozzles?

This is on an atv sprayer that I am wanting to build a small 3 nozzle boom for to provide faster spraying of my property. I would be using this for both Pre-M and Post-M spraying.


----------



## Greendoc

It can. You will need to stay under the GPM rating of the pump AI110-04 nozzles operated in sets of three need 1.2 GPM. The extra 0.6 GPM is to maintain pressure and agitation


----------



## bassadict69

right now, the tank has no agitation. How difficult is it to add it? Or would it require a different pump.

Also, 3 of these nozzles would require a 40" boom, correct? One nozzle in center and one on each end?


----------



## JWAY

bassadict69 said:


> right now, the tank has no agitation. How difficult is it to add it? Or would it require a different pump.
> 
> Also, 3 of these nozzles would require a 40" boom, correct? One nozzle in center and one on each end?


Agitation would be nice to have but I have a 16 gallon tank with no agitation on a 3 nozzle boom and have had no problem spraying common liquid and wettable granular herbicides with no clogging or material settling out. I also have TeeJet 50 mesh screens installed behind the nozzles to catch any foreign matter before it gets to the nozzles.

I first mix all ingredients thoroughly with water in a five gallon bucket with a drill attached stirrer. I fill the tank half way with water, add the mix from the five gallon bucket then top it off with water and then use the stirrer inside the tank for final mixing.

Stirrer link: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Allway-17-75-in-Steel-Spiral-Mixing-Arms/50427878

I used 43" boom length to account for nozzle bracket widths and to cap off the ends of the 3/4" Sched 40 PVC pipe I used as the boom.
There are quite a few boom builds you can search for and get ideas from in this equipment forum.


----------



## bassadict69

Thanks guys!

I have the stirrer and normally just put everything into the tank and then use the drill and stirrer in the tank.


----------



## Drewmey

Currently using the Field King Max and enjoying it. I have used it to spray FAS, homemade RGS, fungicide, Prodiamine, Wet and Forget (on house), and Bifenthrin. Typically spraying either 4ksf, 1ksf or 5ksf (back, front, both). I have noticed that using their red nozzle (which I understand to be the higher flow fan nozzle), I typically have to walk over my lawn twice in order to spray 1G/1M with the red nozzle. I can't get myself to walk slow enough to make it work in a single pass.

Does anyone have a recommendation of an XR nozzle (for FAS and herbicides) that is slightly higher flow than than default nozzle supplied with this backpack sprayer? The problem is that I do not know the flow rates of the nozzle they provide. So I feel like I have no good starting point understanding. I guess if I understood what normal walking speeds typically were, I would be able to approximate based on the chart Ware provided in the 4th post (I am thinking 2.5ish-mph). Another issue is I have no idea what psi I am typically keeping while walking/pumping. Any recommendations?

Also, does anyone have a recommendation for an AI nozzle (for Prodiamine apps) that is slightly higher flow than the default red nozzle with this backpack sprayer?

Due to the fact that I only need (2) nozzles, I will probably go VS since cost is not a huge deal.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Is anyone using the Blue nozzles? I have a Spreadermate and my yard has some grade. I had sprinklers installed recently and it is also bumpy currently.

I started with red nozzles and i was putting out way to much. I just could not move fast enough with the weight and slope.

I put the yellows that came with it back on, but now I am doing double passes.

Common sense says blues are my next try, but figured I would see if anyone has had success.


----------



## Greendoc

I use the blue AI 110-03 nozzles for when I do not feel like running. I am also able to up the pressure to 50 PSI, get more and slightly finer droplets for better coverage as well, while still applying 1 gallon per K. If I have the red AI 110-04 nozzles installed on my boom, that applies at least 1.25 gallons per K unless I am running. In order for me to apply no more than 1 gallon per K and not run, I would have to drop the pressure to 30 PSI, which then compromises coverage. AI nozzles have a recommended pressure range of 30-100 PSI. At 30 PSI, droplets are generated farther apart and are too big for good foliar coverage.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Thanks @Greendoc. I generally run right around 40 psi. Similar to you I found I was going slower up hill and then almost running when I hit the flats. I was closer to 1.75 gal/M with the reds.


----------



## M311att

Is there a "foaming" teejet nozzle for foliar apps? I was just wondering.


----------



## Belgianbillie

1mjbrierley said:


> Timbo3985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a Northstar Sprayer with a 2 nozzle boom. One thing I know I've read others complain about is the delayed on/off and dripping from the nozzles. Does anyone recall what was needed to correct this issue? I know it required some type of pressure valve but can't find any size or part number info for it. Also, as stated the boom is 2 nozzles. The nozzles are only adjustable to something like 36" apart. The highest the boom can mount is about 30". Should I try and modify the boom to bring the nozzles closer to the 20x20 recommendation for spraying? Or maybe just get as close to equal height and width as possible? My only concern would be that spraying from over 30" off the ground would result in poor application rates and coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same type of sprayer, the 31 gallon. I'm planning to use pvc to modify the boom height and go to a 3 nozzle setup. I need to research to create a parts list.
> 
> Nozzle dripping is a pain. One nozzle might discharge 1/2 cup after power off.
Click to expand...

What teejet tips would you use on a 2 nozzle setup?


----------



## Lpv777

Will a backpack sprayer with a .3 gpm pump be capable of spraying out of a boom?


----------



## JWAY

Lpv777 said:


> Will a backpack sprayer with a .3 gpm pump be capable of spraying out of a boom?


Not unless you ran the lowest GPM capacity Teejet nozzles like XR11001's and then you would only get around .3 Gal/M of fluid output walking at 2.5 MPH.

You might get away with one nozzle like the XR11002 but you need to know the PSI capability of your sprayer to determine the nozzle that would work best.

For a large lawn like yours I would be looking at something similar to this. 
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200726034_200726034


----------



## Jimefam

I have the echo 4 gallon backpack sprayer with the hand pump. If i wanted to get a red and blue nozzle in the XR and AI varieties would i need anything else to make it work with my wand or is it just a simple swap? Amazon the best place to get them?


----------



## Ware

Jimefam said:


> I have the echo 4 gallon backpack sprayer with the hand pump. If i wanted to get a red and blue nozzle in the XR and AI varieties would i need anything else to make it work with my wand or is it just a simple swap? Amazon the best place to get them?


You should be able to drop a TeeJet nozzle in the cap for the "fixed fan" nozzle that came with your sprayer. Amazon, Sprayer Depot or Spray Smarter are probably your best bet.


----------



## Jimefam

Ware said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the echo 4 gallon backpack sprayer with the hand pump. If i wanted to get a red and blue nozzle in the XR and AI varieties would i need anything else to make it work with my wand or is it just a simple swap? Amazon the best place to get them?
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to drop a TeeJet nozzle in the cap for the "fixed fan" nozzle that came with your sprayer. Amazon, Sprayer Depot or Spray Smarter are probably your best bet.
Click to expand...

Awesome thank you!


----------



## Lpv777

JWAY said:


> Lpv777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will a backpack sprayer with a .3 gpm pump be capable of spraying out of a boom?
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless you ran the lowest GPM capacity Teejet nozzles like XR11001's and then you would only get around .3 Gal/M of fluid output walking at 2.5 MPH.
> 
> You might get away with one nozzle like the XR11002 but you need to know the PSI capability of your sprayer to determine the nozzle that would work best.
> 
> For a large lawn like yours I would be looking at something similar to this.
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200726034_200726034
Click to expand...

Thanks! I always paid for someone to do my fertilizer. Im starting to take it on myslef now. I wasnt happy with the results. Im also trying to stay as organic a possible.
I just purchased an earthway 2170. Im trying to decide my spraying options. Ive thought about making a drop in sprayer with a boom for the earthway.
Ive also though about getting the ryobi backpack(.3 gpm reportedly) or an m4 and making a pushable boom that I can connect to.
I have almost 15k sqft of lawn.


----------



## JWAY

Lpv777 said:


> JWAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lpv777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will a backpack sprayer with a .3 gpm pump be capable of spraying out of a boom?
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless you ran the lowest GPM capacity Teejet nozzles like XR11001's and then you would only get around .3 Gal/M of fluid output walking at 2.5 MPH.
> 
> You might get away with one nozzle like the XR11002 but you need to know the PSI capability of your sprayer to determine the nozzle that would work best.
> 
> For a large lawn like yours I would be looking at something similar to this.
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200726034_200726034
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I always paid for someone to do my fertilizer. Im starting to take it on myslef now. I wasnt happy with the results. Im also trying to stay as organic a possible.
> I just purchased an earthway 2170. Im trying to decide my spraying options. Ive thought about making a drop in sprayer with a boom for the earthway.
> Ive also though about getting the ryobi backpack(.3 gpm reportedly) or an m4 and making a pushable boom that I can connect to.
> I have almost 15k sqft of lawn.
Click to expand...

If you're going the backpack route get the M4. .75 GPM output vs .3 for the Ryobi. 
With my M4 I can run a 2 nozzle boom with 2 x TeeJet XR11002 no problem. Tried a 3 nozzle boom with the same nozzles but it couldn't supply full nozzle GPM capacity with those.


----------



## Lpv777

JWAY said:


> Lpv777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless you ran the lowest GPM capacity Teejet nozzles like XR11001's and then you would only get around .3 Gal/M of fluid output walking at 2.5 MPH.
> 
> You might get away with one nozzle like the XR11002 but you need to know the PSI capability of your sprayer to determine the nozzle that would work best.
> 
> For a large lawn like yours I would be looking at something similar to this.
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200726034_200726034
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I always paid for someone to do my fertilizer. Im starting to take it on myslef now. I wasnt happy with the results. Im also trying to stay as organic a possible.
> I just purchased an earthway 2170. Im trying to decide my spraying options. Ive thought about making a drop in sprayer with a boom for the earthway.
> Ive also though about getting the ryobi backpack(.3 gpm reportedly) or an m4 and making a pushable boom that I can connect to.
> I have almost 15k sqft of lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going the backpack route get the M4. .75 GPM output vs .3 for the Ryobi.
> With my M4 I can run a 2 nozzle boom with 2 x TeeJet XR11002 no problem. Tried a 3 nozzle boom with the same nozzles but it couldn't supply full nozzle GPM capacity with those.
Click to expand...

How wide a swath is that?


----------



## JWAY

With TeeJet 110xx (110degree spray angle) nozzles at 20" nozzle height running 40 psi on the sprayer, the width of each nozzles swath is 57". The nozzles are spaced 20" apart so that the swath from each nozzle sprays to the center point of the nozzle next to it so uniform coverage is achieved.
On your next spraying pass position the nozzle 20" from where your nozzle was on the last pass.

If you would like more info, @TommyTester covered this on page 17 of this topic.
Also see page 141 and 142 of the TeeJet catalog for more info.


----------



## Reddog90

I've been spraying T-Nex with my XR tip. I'd like to start using humic on my turf and I was going to tank mix it with my monthly PGR app. Am I ok spraying humic through an XR tip or do I need to use my AI tip? Thanks.


----------



## Ware

Reddog90 said:


> I've been spraying T-Nex with my XR tip. I'd like to start using humic on my turf and I was going to tank mix it with my monthly PGR app. Am I ok spraying humic through an XR tip or do I need to use my AI tip? Thanks.


At the end of the day you would probably be fine with either. They are just two different products - the PGR is a foliar product and the humic needs to be down in the soil. So the XR is a better choice for PGR, and the AI is better for the humic. If you wanted something in between the two, a TT would be a good choice (e.g. TT11004-VP).


----------



## TNTurf

I have run out of water 3 times in a row before I am done with the area to spray. I setup guides to verify my overlap, I attached a GPS bike speedometer to verify my walking speed. I don't stare at it but I am keeping in the 2.5-3 MPH range naturally. I am using 40 PSI on my Spreader Mate. I am using red XRC Tee Jet tips. So, the question is do I drop to 35 PSI or move to a blue tip? I'm inclined to drop PSI since I already own the red tips and the chart looks ok so long as you stay above 30 but I am not an expert.


----------



## Ware

gsmornot said:


> I have run out of water 3 times in a row before I am done with the area to spray. I setup guides to verify my overlap, I attached a GPS bike speedometer to verify my walking speed. I don't stare at it but I am keeping in the 2.5-3 MPH range naturally. I am using 40 PSI on my Spreader Mate. I am using red XRC Tee Jet tips. So, the question is do I drop to 35 PSI or move to a blue tip? I'm inclined to drop PSI since I already own the red tips and the chart looks ok so long as you stay above 30 but I am not an expert.


Reducing pressure wouldn't cost you anything - I would probably try that first. If for whatever reason you aren't happy with it, then you could step down a nozzle size.

Are you starting with a full tank? If not, you could increase your spray volume.


----------



## TNTurf

Ware said:


> gsmornot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have run out of water 3 times in a row before I am done with the area to spray. I setup guides to verify my overlap, I attached a GPS bike speedometer to verify my walking speed. I don't stare at it but I am keeping in the 2.5-3 MPH range naturally. I am using 40 PSI on my Spreader Mate. I am using red XRC Tee Jet tips. So, the question is do I drop to 35 PSI or move to a blue tip? I'm inclined to drop PSI since I already own the red tips and the chart looks ok so long as you stay above 30 but I am not an expert.
> 
> 
> 
> Reducing pressure wouldn't cost you anything - I would probably try that first. If for whatever reason you aren't happy with it, then you could step down a nozzle size.
> 
> Are you starting with a full tank? If not, you could increase your spray volume.
Click to expand...

I'm starting with a gallon per thousand for the area to cover. Im going to run 35 psi next go and see what happens. BTW, might as well add that you (and others) were right. I moved to the 4 nozzle boom and it's fantastic. Heavier than I thought it would be and I was done with the back yard in no time. I could have kept it to myself since I was sure two nozzles were enough.


----------



## Ware

gsmornot said:


> ...BTW, might as well add that you (and others) were right. I moved to the 4 nozzle boom and it's fantastic. Heavier than I thought it would be and I was done with the back yard in no time. I could have kept it to myself since I was sure two nozzles were enough.


No shame - you saw in my thread I did the same thing. I don't always run all 4, but it's nice to have when you want to. :thumbup:


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

I'm am getting ready to attempt to spray PGR. I used my red teejet 11004-VP turbo to spray sedgehammer (first time I used my sprayer). It works great in the flat wide backyard but my front yard has some narrow strips in it along the side of my house (20in in some places). The nozzle width is too big to walk this going width wise if that makes sense. I end up spraying the concrete or the flower beds which isn't a problem with the sedgehammer but I want to be more precise with the PGR. The grass is a wave pattern along my sidewalk and I'm not sure how to get it all covered without overlapping or spraying non-grass things. Most of what I've read people are looking for wider nozzles because of the size of their yard. Is there a narrower nozzle that would work better for me than what I have?


----------



## JWAY

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I'm am getting ready to attempt to spray PGR. I used my red teejet 11004-VP turbo to spray sedgehammer (first time I used my sprayer). It works great in the flat wide backyard but my front yard has some narrow strips in it along the side of my house (20in in some places). The nozzle width is too big to walk this going width wise if that makes sense. I end up spraying the concrete or the flower beds which isn't a problem with the sedgehammer but I want to be more precise with the PGR. The grass is a wave pattern along my sidewalk and I'm not sure how to get it all covered without overlapping or spraying non-grass things. Most of what I've read people are looking for wider nozzles because of the size of their yard. Is there a narrower nozzle that would work better for me than what I have?


TeeJet makes an AIUB banding nozzle. I haven't used it but maybe other TLF'ers have.


----------



## koba56

Awesome thread. 
I have a question about application rate. Let's say I have a product that is to be applied at 1 oz. per gallon per 1k. Can I double the product to 2 ounces and apply at 0.5 gallons per 1k? Obviously, the carrier would be halved, but is that important?


----------



## Ware

koba56 said:


> Awesome thread.
> I have a question about application rate. Let's say I have a product that is to be applied at 1 oz. per gallon per 1k. Can I double the product to 2 ounces and apply at 0.5 gallons per 1k? Obviously, the carrier would be halved, but is that important?


Applying the correct product rate (ounces or grams of product per thousand square feet) is the most important part.

How reducing the carrier rate from what is recommended on the label affects efficacy probably depends on the product.


----------



## koba56

Ware said:


> koba56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome thread.
> I have a question about application rate. Let's say I have a product that is to be applied at 1 oz. per gallon per 1k. Can I double the product to 2 ounces and apply at 0.5 gallons per 1k? Obviously, the carrier would be halved, but is that important?
> 
> 
> 
> Applying the correct product rate (ounces or grams of product per thousand square feet) is the most important part.
> 
> How reducing the carrier rate from what is recommended on the label affects efficacy probably depends on the product.
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware.


----------



## Olkutty

Information over load..

I want a foliar nozzle for my Chapin 24v backpack sprayer. Something that blankets with a wide spray pattern. What exactly do I need? Just a tip? Anyone running this setup? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Ware

Olkutty said:


> Information over load..
> 
> I want a foliar nozzle for my Chapin 24v backpack sprayer. Something that blankets with a wide spray pattern. What exactly do I need? Just a tip? Anyone running this setup? Thank you so much in advance.


XR11004-VS or TT11004-VP


----------



## Olkutty

Ware said:


> Olkutty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Information over load..
> 
> I want a foliar nozzle for my Chapin 24v backpack sprayer. Something that blankets with a wide spray pattern. What exactly do I need? Just a tip? Anyone running this setup? Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> XR11004-VS or TT11004-VP
Click to expand...

So I won't need any adapter? I'm good to go with either of those tips? And thank you again! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Ware

Olkutty said:


> So I won't need any adapter? I'm good to go with either of those tips? And thank you again! I truly appreciate it!


No adapter needed - they will drop right into the Chapin cap. Either of those will be fine for foliar apps. The XR will spray smaller droplets (better for foliar), but the TT will be less prone to wind drift.


----------



## ktgrok

Ok, I promise that I've read most of this thread, and I'm not trying to be obtuse. For some reason I'm still confused, and going to hope you all take pity on me and explain it like I'm 5, or better, just tell me what I should get, lol. 
-I have a Field King Max backpack sprayer, says PSI can go as high as 150psi (for spraying trees) but comes with a pressure regulator to make it 25 PSI. My guess was that using that regulator keeps a constant PSI, rather than higher and lower as I pump? Or does it just mean it won't go above 25PSI but can go below? (told you I was confused).

-I tend to be heavy with my spraying. I'm only a bit over 5ft tall and so my short legs walk more slowly than say, a 5'11 man so I am finding myself putting down more product than I mean to. I've been diluting things out to try to compensate when i can, but that won't always work I assume. I AM trying to get faster, and as I get better at all this and more used to doing it I'm sure I will, but for the time being, assume I'm putting down spray more densely than I probably should be, if that matters in selection.

-Pump says it is compatible with Tee Jet nozzles, so not sure if I need any additional stuff to make one work?

Will be applying liquid ferts and soil conditioners, kelp, etc, as well as insecticides and herbicides. Totally willing to use different nozzles for different purposes.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ware

ktgrok said:


> Ok, I promise that I've read most of this thread, and I'm not trying to be obtuse. For some reason I'm still confused, and going to hope you all take pity on me and explain it like I'm 5, or better, just tell me what I should get, lol.
> -I have a Field King Max backpack sprayer, says PSI can go as high as 150psi (for spraying trees) but comes with a pressure regulator to make it 25 PSI. My guess was that using that regulator keeps a constant PSI, rather than higher and lower as I pump? Or does it just mean it won't go above 25PSI but can go below? (told you I was confused).
> 
> -I tend to be heavy with my spraying. I'm only a bit over 5ft tall and so my short legs walk more slowly than say, a 5'11 man so I am finding myself putting down more product than I mean to. I've been diluting things out to try to compensate when i can, but that won't always work I assume. I AM trying to get faster, and as I get better at all this and more used to doing it I'm sure I will, but for the time being, assume I'm putting down spray more densely than I probably should be, if that matters in selection.
> 
> -Pump says it is compatible with Tee Jet nozzles, so not sure if I need any additional stuff to make one work?
> 
> Will be applying liquid ferts and soil conditioners, kelp, etc, as well as insecticides and herbicides. Totally willing to use different nozzles for different purposes.
> 
> Any thoughts?


If it is a regulator, it will just limit the top end pressure to 25psi. If it is a CF valve, it will regulate to 25psi on the top end and stop spraying if the system pressure falls below 25psi. You should be able to tell which one you have - if the spray pressure gradually decreases when you stop pumping it is a regulator. If it shuts completely off when you stop pumping it is a CF valve.

I would not worry about trying to get faster. I would either adjust your product rate to accommodate for the increased spray volume or decrease your nozzle size.

The important part is knowing how much water it takes you to consistently cover a known area. Once you know that, you just add the appropriate product dose to that much water.

For example, if you figure out that you're consistently spraying 4 gallons of water over 3,000 sq ft and the product you're spraying calls for 0.5oz per thousand, you would simply add 1.5oz of product to 4 gallons of water and spray.

Make sense?


----------



## ktgrok

Thank you, @Ware , that does make sense. And it definitely is a regulator. 
Ok, so I'm thinking a decreased nozzle size might help, as I would put down less liquid (so I'm not having to refill ridiculously often) and then figuring out how much I constantly put down with it, and adjusting accordingly. Basically, I've been doing that second part, but it means using a lot more liquid than I need, which is annoying from a weight/refill standpoint.

so, given that info, any help selecting a nozzle, or nozzles? And should I use them with the regulator, or without?


----------



## Ware

ktgrok said:


> Thank you, @Ware , that does make sense. And it definitely is a regulator.
> Ok, so I'm thinking a decreased nozzle size might help, as I would put down less liquid (so I'm not having to refill ridiculously often) and then figuring out how much I constantly put down with it, and adjusting accordingly. Basically, I've been doing that second part, but it means using a lot more liquid than I need, which is annoying from a weight/refill standpoint.
> 
> so, given that info, any help selecting a nozzle, or nozzles? And should I use them with the regulator, or without?


What color nozzle are you using?


----------



## ktgrok

The red fan tip - I guess the first thing to try might be the lower flow fan tip? I want wide coverage to be more efficient, and was thinking that would do that. But maybe the two fan tips are the same width of coverage, just more and less volume?


----------



## Ware

ktgrok said:


> The red fan tip - I guess the first thing to try might be the lower flow fan tip? I want wide coverage to be more efficient, and was thinking that would do that. But maybe the two fan tips are the same width of coverage, just more and less volume?


Yes, the yellow one should be about half the flow.


----------



## ktgrok

Ware said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> The red fan tip - I guess the first thing to try might be the lower flow fan tip? I want wide coverage to be more efficient, and was thinking that would do that. But maybe the two fan tips are the same width of coverage, just more and less volume?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the yellow one should be about half the flow.
Click to expand...

That makes total sense. In my head the higher flow meant faster, but that doesn't speed up my walking, lol. Not sure what I was thinking!


----------



## Trogdor

Haven't read through the entire thread, something I will come back to.

How do you check compatibility of your sprayer for the tee jet nozzles? I've been gifted an old Swissmex 4 gallon sprayer, but the brass drips a bit when I get the droplets adjusted to how I like and looking to step up the nozzle before i go to seed down and do my tenacity app.

Thx for any advice.


----------



## Babameca

@ktgrok @Ware I may jump into this without reading all 29 pages of posts. All TeeJet are numbered correct? The first numbers are the angle of spray (normally 80 or 110 degrees) and the second set (they are all written together) is the GPM at fixed pressure of 40 (or 60) psi. They have a table in their website for GPM on different psi.
They also have different 'types' Their Air Induction is amazing for soil application when bigger droplets are needed. It also reduces dramatically drifts. I have both type and my backpack is fixed at 60 psi. Playing with different nozzles reduces for me the need of a regulator...
Cheers,
M


----------



## Babameca

@Trogdor It is a question I had to. I relied on a picture lol. And it perfectly fits my Ryobi battery powered. If you can find OD (diameter) and see what you have at home you should be able to use them.


----------



## Ware

gergelybg said:


> ...I may jump into this without reading all 29 pages of posts. All TeeJet are numbered correct? The first numbers are the angle of spray (normally 80 or 110 degrees) and the second set (they are all written together) is the GPM at fixed pressure of 40 (or 60) psi. They have a table in their website for GPM on different psi.
> They also have different 'types' Their Air Induction is amazing for soil application when bigger droplets are needed. It also reduces dramatically drifts. I have both type and my backpack is fixed at 60 psi. Playing with different nozzles reduces for me the need of a regulator...
> Cheers,
> M


No need to read 28 pages - that's all on page 1.


----------



## Babameca

@Ware F...me. I even read this post few weeks ago lol. I got confused by the previous question...on this page.


----------



## Trogdor

@gergelybg @Ware thanks guys


----------



## lambert

@Ware John, is there a Teejet strainer check valve like the 4193A-PP-10-50SS that will work with AI nozzles? Thanks.


----------



## Ware

lambert said:


> Ware John, is there a Teejet strainer check valve like the 4193A-PP-10-50SS that will work with AI nozzles? Thanks.


No, I think the pre-orifice would interfere with any of the check valve strainers. I think you would need to use a regular strainer or switch to an AIXR nozzle.


----------



## lambert

@Ware Thanks John. I asked over on the Discord and Rey told me about the nozzle bodies with built in check valves, like these, https://www.teejet.com/CMSImages/TEEJET/documents/catalogs/boom_components.pdf

Would an AIXR nozzle work with a standard Teejet check valve strainer? What is the practical difference between the AI and the AIXR?


----------



## Ware

lambert said:


> Ware Thanks John. I asked over on the Discord and Rey told me about the nozzle bodies with built in check valves, like these, https://www.teejet.com/CMSImages/TEEJET/documents/catalogs/boom_components.pdf
> 
> Would an AIXR nozzle work with a standard Teejet check valve strainer? What is the practical difference between the AI and the AIXR?


Yeah, my Spreader-Mate has the QJ300 diaphragm check valve nozzle bodies.

Yes, the AIXR will work with a check valve strainer - because it doesn't have the pre-orifice that protrudes upward.

You can compare the AIXR and AI on page 2 and 3 of this catalog.


----------



## lambert

@Ware Thanks John. Headed to Amazon to order some more parts and nozzles.


----------



## Ware

Here is a look at some droplet size comparisons of (3) of my favorite nozzles...

For products that rely on foliar absorption like PGR, iron, or herbicides I use an XR11004-VS. If drift is a concern, I use a TT11004-VP. For soil applied products, I use an AIXR10004-VP.


----------



## Jameshtx

Sorry if this is already been asked but which nozzle is best for N-ext products?


----------



## Harts

@Jameshtx N-Ext products are soil applied, so you want something with a larger droplet. See the image above your post....either the one on the right (AIXR11004-VP) or the AI11004-VS would work.


----------



## Jameshtx

Harts said:


> @Jameshtx N-Ext products are soil applied, so you want something with a larger droplet. See the image above your post....either the one on the right (AIXR11004-VP) or the AI11004-VS would work.


Thanks


----------



## Richpatto

Hi

Have read a fair few posts here in Australia. A great thread... hopefully I have applied my learning correctly.

Ended up purchasing the:
TTJ60-11003VP
TTI11003BP
XR11003VP

I have a 4 gallon (15 litre) backpack sprayer. Here is Australia it's a different brand but pretty close to the Chapin cp61800 but it has a 25 psi regulator.

Had a bit of a hard time converting gallons/ft to litres/metres.

Hopefully I have made some good choices.

As a novice I went the blue as I will probably be a bit slower and don't want to get flustered. I have had trouble with overspray/application onto my lawn, hence my arrival here.

Plan to run my passes at 20 inches/50 cm which is my wheel width on mower... this has been a huge tip. I suspect this has been my main problem in the past.

Thanks for a great thread.

Cheers


----------



## Ware

Richpatto said:


> Hi
> 
> Have read a fair few posts here in Australia. A great thread... hopefully I have applied my learning correctly.
> 
> Ended up purchasing the:
> TTJ60-11003VP
> TTI11003BP
> XR11003VP
> 
> I have a 4 gallon (15 litre) backpack sprayer. Here is Australia it's a different brand but pretty close to the Chapin cp61800 but it has a 25 psi regulator.
> 
> Had a bit of a hard time converting gallons/ft to litres/metres.
> 
> Hopefully I have made some good choices.
> 
> As a novice I went the blue as I will probably be a bit slower and don't want to get flustered. I have had trouble with overspray/application onto my lawn, hence my arrival here.
> 
> Plan to run my passes at 20 inches/50 cm which is my wheel width on mower... this has been a huge tip. I suspect this has been my main problem in the past.
> 
> Thanks for a great thread.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## Richpatto

Thanks
Let me know if any of my post doesn't sound right.
Thanks


----------



## lambert

@Ware Do you know if the Turbo Teejet Induction is compatible with the check valve strainers?


----------



## Greendoc

Any Teejet nozzle that is not totally flat on the other side is not compatible. I see a protrusion where the nozzle and strainer meet.


----------



## Ware

@lambert what @Greendoc said.

They note it on the catalog page:


----------



## lambert

@Ware @Greendoc Thanks guys.


----------



## lambert

Anybody ever used the TeeJet knockoff stuff from Tractor Supply? Found these today and decided to try.


----------



## Ware

lambert said:


> Anybody ever used the TeeJet knockoff stuff from Tractor Supply? Found these today and decided to try.


They should work fine.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Ware.......do you even see a need for the flood jet nozzle for apply bio stimulants? Or will the TeeJet AIXR11004VP Air Induction Extended Range Tip - Red https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CMU33JQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_ixHm3NSWl6LLz work fine?


----------



## Ware

Bigdrumnc said:


> Ware.......do you even see a need for the flood jet nozzle for apply bio stimulants? Or will the TeeJet AIXR11004VP Air Induction Extended Range Tip - Red https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CMU33JQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_ixHm3NSWl6LLz work fine?


Not sure - I do not apply bio stimulants. I think they call for fairly high dilution/application volumes though? If so, you may want to step up the nozzle size. But otherwise, I don't see any reason why you couldn't use an AIXR. :thumbup:


----------



## Ohio Lawn

Ware said:


> I think two different tips would be fine - XR for contact and AI for systemic. If you just wanted one tip for everything, I would go with the Turbo TeeJet (TT). Note that it is only offered in 110°.


How do I determine which products are contact and which are systemic? Specifically prodiamine, azoxystrobin, propiconizole, and NXT products.
Thanks


----------



## corneliani

Ohio Lawn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think two different tips would be fine - XR for contact and AI for systemic. If you just wanted one tip for everything, I would go with the Turbo TeeJet (TT). Note that it is only offered in 110°.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I determine which products are contact and which are systemic? Specifically prodiamine, azoxystrobin, propiconizole, and NXT products.
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I wonder if nozzle selection isn't best thought of as foliage applied vs soil applied, since a systemic can also be soil applied & taken up by the roots (ethofumesate & some fungicides come to mind). In this sense products that need to make their way into the soil (preemergents, soil conditioners & biostimulants, etc) are better served by the bigger droplets that can make their way through the canopy easier - and the foliar applied products (herbicides, PGR, some fungicides, etc) are those that benefit from a more fine spray that would cost the foliage better.


----------



## Ware

corneliani said:


> I wonder if nozzle selection isn't best thought of as foliage applied vs soil applied, since a systemic can also be soil applied & taken up by the roots (ethofumesate & some fungicides come to mind). In this sense products that need to make their way into the soil (preemergents, soil conditioners & biostimulants, etc) are better served by the bigger droplets that can make their way through the canopy easier - and the foliar applied products (herbicides, PGR, some fungicides, etc) are those that benefit from a more fine spray that would cost the foliage better.


This. :thumbsup:


----------



## LA Basshole03

https://www.ag.ndsu.edu/publications/crops/selecting-spray-nozzles-to-reduce-particle-drift

I came across this reference when searching for nozzles. Seems like an appropriate link for this discussion. It goes over different tips and what their application would be good for. Also includes other brands as well for comparison.


----------



## g-man

@LA Basshole03 that's an excellent read. Their initial description of dv0.1 and dv0.9 is really clear to understand.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

g-man said:


> I have a collection of nozzles in a drawer in the garage. I settled in the AIXR one as a compromise between foliar and drift control. I killed some annuals (petunias or something like that) with PGR drift using the XR on some wind. Normally I would wait for no wind, but PGR needs to maintain the schedule. With the AIXR I can stop inches from the mulch bed without risk of drift.


@g-man do you use the AIXR for spot spraying selective post emergent herbicides? If so, the red one?
Thanks!


----------



## g-man

So, I barely do post selective. With prem and good density, I just don't have weed problems. I've mixed a 1 g tank and only used 1/2g of it for the entire year. The XR will be my go to for it or a nozzle that gives me a cone/stream.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

g-man said:


> So, I barely do post selective. With prem and good density, I just don't have weed problems. I've mixed a 1 g tank and only used 1/2g of it for the entire year. The XR will be my go to for it or a nozzle that gives me a cone/stream.


Ok thanks! I am spraying my preemergent for the first time this spring. I've only used granular in the past. I have a new 105EX battery sprayer with a DFW wand that I installed. Im planning on doing Prodiamine WDG with the red AIXR.

Does that sound ok?


----------



## g-man

Prem is not a post selective.

I use a red aixr on my Chapin 20v. But that's on my walking pace. You need to practice with your setup to get the proper overlap to get the proper coverage. I target 1 gallon /ksqft. You want to not run out of water or have too much water at the end of the application. Take a couple of hours, mark 1000sqft of driveway and practice. Don't use the prem application as your first time spraying.


----------



## 2strokeracer

Just read this entire thread and I've looked up my backpack sprayer which is set to relief at 25psi. I'm 6'4" and long legged. So I'm thinking average walking speed of around 3mph. Targeting 1gal/1M.



In order to target that I'm looking at the "11006" tip.

Am I reading this correctly, I haven't filled with water and sprayer my yard to "calibrate" it. I figured I need a walking speed, and tip size before I can determine that calibration.


----------



## corneliani

2strokeracer said:


> Just read this entire thread and I've looked up my backpack sprayer which is set to relief at 25psi. I'm 6'4" and long legged. So I'm thinking average walking speed of around 3mph. Targeting 1gal/1M.
> 
> In order to target that I'm looking at the "11006" tip.
> 
> Am I reading this correctly, I haven't filled with water and sprayer my yard to "calibrate" it. I figured I need a walking speed, and tip size before I can determine that calibration.


First of all, congrats on making it through this entire thread !! :thumbup: Thats no small feat. It also seems like you've grasped the logic of the nozzle tables.. with your specs the 11006 AIXR TeeJet tip WILL get you that 1 gal/1000 output at the 25psi & 3mph input variables. I imagine you're aware that this specific nozzle (and any of the Air Induction nozzles, for that matter) will give you coarser droplets - esp at your psi - while the XR/XRC nozzle will give you approximately that same volume but dispersed in a relatively finer droplet size. Different nozzles for different applications, obviously.

If you don't mind me asking, why are you targeting the 1-gal/1000 calibration? With a backpack sprayer (4-gal?) you'll need 3 tankfuls to tackle your 11k sqft yard. Why not find a solution that fits your situation better? The 1-gal/M calibration rate is not imperative, it is more of a luxury.. and if you stumble across any Ag forums you'll find talk of spraying at the 0.25oz/M rate. There are advantages & disadvantages either way you go, but just wondering why you're choosing the 1-gal/M target.


----------



## 2strokeracer

corneliani said:


> First of all, congrats on making it through this entire thread !! :thumbup: Thats no small feat. It also seems like you've grasped the logic of the nozzle tables.. with your specs the 11006 AIXR TeeJet tip WILL get you that 1 gal/1000 output at the 25psi & 3mph input variables. I imagine you're aware that this specific nozzle (and any of the Air Induction nozzles, for that matter) will give you coarser droplets - esp at your psi - while the XR/XRC nozzle will give you approximately that same volume but dispersed in a relatively finer droplet size. Different nozzles for different applications, obviously.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, why are you targeting the 1-gal/1000 calibration? With a backpack sprayer (4-gal?) you'll need 3 tankfuls to tackle your 11k sqft yard. Why not find a solution that fits your situation better? The 1-gal/M calibration rate is not imperative, it is more of a luxury.. and if you stumble across any Ag forums you'll find talk of spraying at the 0.25oz/M rate. There are advantages & disadvantages either way you go, but just wondering why you're choosing the 1-gal/M target.


I guess reason I'm looking at the 1gal/1m is because the products I've been looking at have rates listed there. Say x oz mixed with 1gal/1m. Basically I have been one of those guys who would throw a 30-40# bag of weed-n-feed on there yard in the spring and like the no dandelions and deep green grass. I'm wanting to step up and do a better job and understand what is actually going on in my yard. I'm wanting to entire renovation but want to get the granular/liquid down first.

I used to work with Ag sprayers and fertilizer spreaders for row crop. Now I work on planting/harvest farm equipment that we are installing liquid systems to put out starter in furrow @ 5 gal/acre and up to 60 gal/acre of nitrogen beside the seed furrow. So I'm constantly thinking about liquid application. We even do it for guys who still put out anhydrous ammonia.


----------



## 2strokeracer

I was thinking of the AIXR tip for preM and using an XR tip for broadleaf/brush(driveway) killer.


----------



## Too_Tall

Could use some recommedations. I'm building a 3 nozzle boom for my 16 gallon northstar sprayer. The pump is 2.2 gpm at a max of 70psi. The boom will be 14ish inches from the ground.

I spray fungicides, insecticides, herbicides and micronutirient products through my sprayer. My confusion is which one to get with my PSI and required droplet size. Thanks for the help folks.


----------



## Ware

Too_Tall said:


> Could use some recommedations. I'm building a 3 nozzle boom for my 16 gallon northstar sprayer. The pump is 2.2 gpm at a max of 70psi. The boom will be 14ish inches from the ground.
> 
> I spray fungicides, insecticides, herbicides and micronutirient products through my sprayer. My confusion is which one to get with my PSI and required droplet size. Thanks for the help folks.


With the parameters you listed, I would probably start with TT11003-VP nozzles. I would operate them at 40psi. If they are 14" off the ground, you'll want them 14" apart on the boom. There is a lot of personal preference in nozzle selection, but the Turbo TeeJets are a good middle of the road option to help you figure out what you like. From there you can switch to nozzles with larger or smaller droplets, and higher or lower flow rates.


----------



## Too_Tall

Ware said:


> Too_Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could use some recommedations. I'm building a 3 nozzle boom for my 16 gallon northstar sprayer. The pump is 2.2 gpm at a max of 70psi. The boom will be 14ish inches from the ground.
> 
> I spray fungicides, insecticides, herbicides and micronutirient products through my sprayer. My confusion is which one to get with my PSI and required droplet size. Thanks for the help folks.
> 
> 
> 
> With the parameters you listed, I would probably start with TT11003-VP nozzles. I would operate them at 40psi. If they are 14" off the ground, you'll want them 14" apart on the boom. There is a lot of personal preference in nozzle selection, but the Turbo TeeJets are a good middle of the road option to help you figure out what you like. From there you can switch to nozzles with larger or smaller droplets, and higher or lower flow rates.
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware. That gives me a good starting point. The stock setup doesn't have a pressure gauge. Do you recommend some sort of in line pressure regulator to get it dialed in at 40psi? Would this restriction cause any damage to the pump?


----------



## PhilNC

I'm sorry if this is a dumb question. If the tip you want to use (like AI11004-VS) doesn't have a listing below 30 PSI on the catalog chart, does that mean you need a CF valve of at least 30 PSI?


----------



## Ware

PhilNC said:


> I'm sorry if this is a dumb question. If the tip you want to use (like AI11004-VS) doesn't have a listing below 30 PSI on the catalog chart, does that mean you need a CF valve of at least 30 PSI?


The AI series has a recommended operating pressure of 30-115 psi. If you're looking for an air induction nozzle to operate under 30 psi, I would probably switch to the AIXR11004-VP.


----------



## PhilNC

Ware said:


> PhilNC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if this is a dumb question. If the tip you want to use (like AI11004-VS) doesn't have a listing below 30 PSI on the catalog chart, does that mean you need a CF valve of at least 30 PSI?
> 
> 
> 
> The AI series has a recommended operating pressure of 30-115 psi. If you're looking for an air induction nozzle to operate under 30 psi, I would probably switch to the AIXR11004-VP.
Click to expand...

If you were running a 4 gal Chapin manual backpack sprayer, and looking at this nozzle for applications of prodiamine wdg and some biostim products, would you go with a higher PSI CF valve and use the AI series, or stick with lower PSI CF valve and change tips?

Edit: I ask primarily because the guy in the Rutgers vids seemed to think 29+ PSI would be too much on a manual pump??


----------



## Ware

PhilNC said:


> If you were running a 4 gal Chapin manual backpack sprayer, and looking at this nozzle for applications of prodiamine wdg and some biostim products, would you go with a higher PSI CF valve and use the AI series, or stick with lower PSI CF valve and change tips?


A higher psi CF valve means more pumping to maintain pressure.

But for either of those products I don't think it matters how coarse the droplets are, so there's probably no reason why you couldn't operate the AI11004-VS at a lower pressure - the droplets would just be larger.

The red AI nozzle produces what TeeJet classifies as an Extra Coarse droplet between 40-60 psi, and and Ultra Coarse droplet at 30 psi (and presumably below).

​
The red AIXR nozzle produces the same Extra Coarse droplet between 20-40 psi, and Ultra Coarse at 15 psi.

​
I wouldn't overthink it. Any air induction nozzle, whether you're spraying an Extra Coarse droplet or an Ultra Coarse droplet, should work fine for your soil applied products. But again, the easy answer is just get the AIXR nozzle - it has a recommended operating pressure range that aligns much more closely with a manual pump sprayer.


----------



## PhilNC

@Ware Thanks for the thoughtful response!


----------



## PhilNC

@Ware , or anyone else for that matter, do you remember the NPT size for the CF valve to go with the TeeJet 24" extension?


----------



## Ware

PhilNC said:


> @Ware , or anyone else for that matter, do you remember the NPT size for the CF valve to go with the TeeJet 24" extension?


It's not NPT - it's the 11/16-16 TeeJet thread.


----------



## PhilNC

Ware said:


> PhilNC said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware , or anyone else for that matter, do you remember the NPT size for the CF valve to go with the TeeJet 24" extension?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not NPT - it's the 11/16-16 TeeJet thread.
Click to expand...

Thanks once again.


----------



## Darb81

Wow! What an amazing thread, I have just finished reading the whole thing and so informative and very helpful.

I have just bought a weedmaster battery knapsack sprayer and I will be using it for prodiamine and foliar apps, so will definitely buy a XR11004 and also one for prodiamine which everyone is recommending the AIXR11004 which I will most probably buy but why do people use the AIXR instead of the AI for soil apps like prodiamine?

Edit: I just read the new posts from today and I think I have my answer, the AIXR is good for below 30psi and the AI is good for above that, is that correct?
My weedmaster sprayer has pressure from 30 to 70psi


----------



## Ware

Darb81 said:


> Edit: I just read the new posts from today and I think I have my answer, the AIXR is good for below 30psi and the AI is good for above that, is that correct?
> My weedmaster sprayer has pressure from 30 to 70psi


Timely discussion. :lol:

Yes, they are very similar nozzle - just designed to operate at different pressure ranges.


----------



## Darb81

Ware said:


> Darb81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just read the new posts from today and I think I have my answer, the AIXR is good for below 30psi and the AI is good for above that, is that correct?
> My weedmaster sprayer has pressure from 30 to 70psi
> 
> 
> 
> Timely discussion. :lol:
> 
> Yes, they are very similar nozzle - just designed to operate at different pressure ranges.
Click to expand...

Sweet, well I just purchased an XR11004 and a AIXR11004


----------



## FlyersFn32

I posted a separate thread, but I might get more of an answer in this thread...

I have the 3 nozzle Chapin boom https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006Y850A2/re ... GEbH7JTG98 and ordered some TeeJet ChemSaver valves (https://www.sprayersupplies.com/qjt8360 ... t-a7167200)and nozzles. I can't get the ChemSaver valves to thread onto the male threads of the Chapin boom. It seems VERY close, but the valve female threads are slightly bigger the male Chapin threads. It'll thread on, but when it's almost tight it acts like the threads are stripped (they're not). Even with many layers of teflon tape, I still get a drip from those connections when I connect to my backpack sprayer.

Any advice?


----------



## Ware

FlyersFn32 said:


> I posted a separate thread, but I might get more of an answer in this thread...
> 
> I have the 3 nozzle Chapin boom https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006Y850A2/re ... GEbH7JTG98 and ordered some TeeJet ChemSaver valves (https://www.sprayersupplies.com/qjt8360 ... t-a7167200)and nozzles. I can't get the ChemSaver valves to thread onto the male threads of the Chapin boom. It seems VERY close, but the valve female threads are slightly bigger the male Chapin threads. It'll thread on, but when it's almost tight it acts like the threads are stripped (they're not). Even with many layers of teflon tape, I still get a drip from those connections when I connect to my backpack sprayer.
> 
> Any advice?


This is really off topic for this thread - it's supposed to be about nozzle selection. I posted a response in your thread.


----------



## Biggylawns

Does anybody know what nozzle adapter size would be required to mod a Chapin sprayer to accept Teejet quick connects?

I know the Teejet nozzles fit within the regular Chapin adapter but since I switch between soil and foliar pretty often I'd like to just buy the Teejet adapter.

I have two below, and I'm sure there are different sizes.

1. https://www.spraysmarter.com/quickjet-body-asb-ny.html?avad=255465_b19f6883d#/ -- I got this link from @Ware's DFW Spray Wand thread (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=12) listed as the nozzle body.

2. https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-1-4-f-thread-adapter.html


----------



## Ware

@Biggylawns see the thread I linked to in the post above yours. Same discussion. The consensus seems to be that Chapin uses 3/8 BSP. FlyersFn32 found one he thinks will work.


----------



## Biggylawns

Thanks @Ware. I subbed to that thread! I didn't realize the "chemsaver" topic was essentially my same ask.


----------



## Ware

Biggylawns said:


> Thanks @Ware. I subbed to that thread! I didn't realize the "chemsaver" topic was essentially my same ask.


No problem. It's really not, but I don't see an option in the TeeJet catalog (see page 66) without the diaphragm check (ChemSaver) in 3/8 BSP.


----------



## FlyersFn32

@Biggylawns if you didn't want the check valve, if you got this https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-1-4-f-thread-adapter.html I wonder if you could also use an adapter like this? https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-1-4-in-x-3-8-in-Adapter/3664320

Will report back though when I get the check valves that @Ware previously mentioned


----------



## jpos34

I have the chapin 20v backpack sprayer. Which nozzle would you recommend purchase for PGR and then for prodiamine. or is that all determined on my walking speed and such?


----------



## Ware

jpos34 said:


> I have the chapin 20v backpack sprayer. Which nozzle would you recommend purchase for PGR and then for prodiamine. or is that all determined on my walking speed and such?


I would start here:



Ware said:


> Here is a look at some droplet size comparisons of (3) of my favorite nozzles...
> 
> For foliar products like PGR, iron, or herbicides I use an XR11004-VS. If drift is a concern, I use a TT11004-VP. For soil/systemic products, I use an AIXR10004-VP or AI11004-VS.


----------



## jpos34

Ware said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the chapin 20v backpack sprayer. Which nozzle would you recommend purchase for PGR and then for prodiamine. or is that all determined on my walking speed and such?
> 
> 
> 
> I would start here:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a look at some droplet size comparisons of (3) of my favorite nozzles...
> 
> For foliar products like PGR, iron, or herbicides I use an XR11004-VS. If drift is a concern, I use a TT11004-VP. For soil/systemic products, I use an AIXR10004-VP or AI11004-VS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks you, I went through the thread but i think i confused myself more than helped. but i will look into the ones you showed me thanks


----------



## Matthew_73

Ware said:


> Here is a look at some droplet size comparisons of (3) of my favorite nozzles...
> 
> For foliar products like PGR, iron, or herbicides I use an XR11004-VS. If drift is a concern, I use a TT11004-VP. For soil/systemic products, I use an AIXR10004-VP or AI11004-VS.


I am wanting to get the Sprayers Plus YT25E and two nozzles... Mainly for Blanket the XR11004VS correct? and the AIX1104VP for PreM and Possibly the N-Ext products but I use the Hose end for that now and am used to it..

Thoughts?


----------



## C-farther

What teejet nozzle is your choice for spot spraying Certainty? My sprayer runs at 60 psi fixed and I'm looking at AIXR in brown to get close to that 2g/1k. Not sure if I should look at AI brown 8005 to reduce angle for spot spraying


----------



## CenlaLowell

C-farther said:


> What teejet nozzle is your choice for spot spraying Certainty? My sprayer runs at 60 psi fixed and I'm looking at AIXR in brown to get close to that 2g/1k. Not sure if I should look at AI brown 8005 to reduce angle for spot spraying


Xr11004 for all herbicides for me XRC could be used as well


----------



## Ware

C-farther said:


> What teejet nozzle is your choice for spot spraying Certainty? My sprayer runs at 60 psi fixed and I'm looking at AIXR in brown to get close to that 2g/1k. Not sure if I should look at AI brown 8005 to reduce angle for spot spraying


I probably wouldn't increase nozzle size for spot spraying Certainty - even though it may make sense on paper. I think people are naturally more heavy-handed when it comes to spot spraying - I know I am anyway. Sometimes I even nozzle down to yellow when spot spraying to account for the more focused application technique with the nozzle closer to the ground.

But if you spot spray at your normal blanket spray walking pace with the nozzle 20" off the ground, then by all means adjust the nozzle size accordingly. :thumbup:


----------



## C-farther

I typically spot spray as if i was doing a blanket spray. I'll pick an aixr brown from the local sprayer depot down the street.

Thanks


----------



## 1028mountain

Teejet for blanket spraying tenacity and such? Assuming I would be best with a FAN type of spray?


----------



## C-farther

TT, XR or AIXR are all flat fan tips. Just find a color that works within your PSI and walking speed - wind takes into account some for drift management. I prefer AIXR for systemic - like tenacity (never used it though) eg. AIXR11004


----------



## 1028mountain

@C-farther how do I calculate my walking speed?


----------



## jha4aamu

1028mountain said:


> @C-farther how do I calculate my walking speed?


Theres a ton of free speedometer apps for google or android. You can download it on your phone and mount your phone on to your spreader handle


----------



## Deltahedge

corneliani said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think two different tips would be fine - XR for contact and AI for systemic. If you just wanted one tip for everything, I would go with the Turbo TeeJet (TT). Note that it is only offered in 110°.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I determine which products are contact and which are systemic? Specifically prodiamine, azoxystrobin, propiconizole, and NXT products.
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if nozzle selection isn't best thought of as foliage applied vs soil applied, since a systemic can also be soil applied & taken up by the roots (ethofumesate & some fungicides come to mind). In this sense products that need to make their way into the soil (preemergents, soil conditioners & biostimulants, etc) are better served by the bigger droplets that can make their way through the canopy easier - and the foliar applied products (herbicides, PGR, some fungicides, etc) are those that benefit from a more fine spray that would cost the foliage better.
Click to expand...

I'm making my way through this entire thread. I'm almost finished reading the entire thing. But I just wanted to clarify my thoughts to make sure I'm on the right track. As I've been reading through it, there has been a lot of talk about systemic and contact. But that just doesn't make sense to me. As we are picking nozzles for droplet size, my thought is that we really care about is this question. Do we want as much as possible on the leave-blades, or do we want as much as possible in the soil?

Am I over simplifying this?


----------



## jha4aamu

jspearm1983 said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I determine which products are contact and which are systemic? Specifically prodiamine, azoxystrobin, propiconizole, and NXT products.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if nozzle selection isn't best thought of as foliage applied vs soil applied, since a systemic can also be soil applied & taken up by the roots (ethofumesate & some fungicides come to mind). In this sense products that need to make their way into the soil (preemergents, soil conditioners & biostimulants, etc) are better served by the bigger droplets that can make their way through the canopy easier - and the foliar applied products (herbicides, PGR, some fungicides, etc) are those that benefit from a more fine spray that would cost the foliage better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm making my way through this entire thread. I'm almost finished reading the entire thing. But I just wanted to clarify my thoughts to make sure I'm on the right track. As I've been reading through it, there has been a lot of talk about systemic and contact. But that just doesn't make sense to me. As we are picking nozzles for droplet size, my thought is that we really care about is this question. Do we want as much as possible on the leave-blades, or do we want as much as possible in the soil?
> 
> Am I over simplifying this?
Click to expand...

my understanding of it is this....
nozzles that produce larger droplet sizes are chosen when you are applying pre-m, soil amendments, etc; you want the product to reach the soil and not dry up on the leaf blades

when you are applying foliar product (FAS, T-nex, Cytogro) you want to choose nozzles w/ finer droplet size that can coat the leaves more thoroughly.


----------



## Coach8

I am getting a Sprayers Plus 105EX sprayer in and would like to pick you guy's brains about which TeeJet Nozzles I should purchase for it. The sprayer is a 40 PSI sprayer and as far as I have read will accept the TeeJet nozzles with the wand provided. I will be using it to spray Prodiamine, Celsius, 2,4-D, T-Nex, and possibly liquid fertilizer and iron. I know I will want to have at least 2 different nozzles for foliar and soil applications. I am also in an area that tends to be pretty windy. I try not to spray when the wind is up, but even a light wind day is usually 10 mph or so. Which nozzles do you think I should purchase to get started with?


----------



## DannyBoy2k

@Coach8 , I think these two posts right at the front by @Ware basically have you covered:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=196#p196
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=203#p203

Essentially a XR tip for foliar (or TT if drift is a concern) and an AI or AIXR for systemic. The TTI (Turbo Teejet Induction) would also be a consideration for systemic. Someone else had suggested that one.

The exact one (color) would be based on your calibration. A lot of people go with the red (0.4 gallons/minute at 40 PSI) which gives ~1 gallon/M at 3 MPH.


----------



## DannyBoy2k

Speaking of the TT (Turbo Teejet) and TTI (Turbo Teejet Induction), what is the opinion of the orientation of these tips? Hole towards the top or hole towards the bottom while spraying?

I was playing around with a red TTI and noticed that the spray pattern seems slightly curved, so if the hole is up, the sides curve forward. If the hole is down, they curve backward. I ended up switching to an AIXR as I wasn't sure I liked that curved pattern. First time spraying fungicides, so I just wanted something even.

~Dan


----------



## bushwacked

so just wanted to post and make sure I understand what I have been reading ...

I will be spraying only Celsius/Certainty/Prodiamine for now to get everything under control. I have not figured out any liquid fertilizer yet, so that is TBD. So for now, lets go with the above 3...

For the below (certainty chart)



It says for a 2 gal mix for 1000sq ft.

So based on the nozzle chart:


I can get the blue nozzle @40 PSI and walk 2MPH over the 1000sq ft, but have to do it twice.

OR

Get the grey nozzle @40 PSI and walk 2MPH and cover the 1000 SQ Ft once


Then for both of those I would need a 40 PSI CF valve to keep it regulated correctly ... then I would be good to go

... Did I understand this correctly.


----------



## DannyBoy2k

Hey @bushwacked, yes, you have all the concepts down. I see you used the XR chart for your graphics. For the prodiamine, you'd want a nozzle more targeted towards soil applications with coarser droplets, like the AIXR or TTI. That may have been your intention, it just wasn't clear. Thanks to the matched rates between nozzles, the color would be the same for the same application rates between the different nozzles.

~Dan


----------



## Kellen

DannyBoy2k said:


> @Coach8 , I think these two posts right at the front by @Ware basically have you covered:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=196#p196
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=203#p203
> 
> Essentially a XR tip for foliar (or TT if drift is a concern) and an AI or AIXR for systemic. The TTI (Turbo Teejet Induction) would also be a consideration for systemic. Someone else had suggested that one.
> 
> The exact one (color) would be based on your calibration. A lot of people go with the red (0.4 gallons/minute at 40 PSI) which gives ~1 gallon/M at 3 MPH.


This isn't necessarily directed at you @DannyBoy2k, but its something I've noticed all throughout this entire thread that may be causing some confusion for people. Systemic is being used to describe "soil applied" applications, and "contact" to describe all foliar applications. But "systemic" and "contact" are both types of foliar applications, and "soil applied" is a third classification.

Contact herbicides kill only the portion of the plant that is sprayed. A systemic herbicide is applied to the plant in the same manner (foliar) but then absorbed by the plant and taken in to the root where it kills the entire plant. Your common 3-way herbicides, and even glyphosate is a systemic herbicide, not a contact herbicide.

So the XR is lauded in this thread as the best for foliar applications, when really Teejet designates it as "excellent" for contact herbicides and only "good" for systemic herbicides. The Turbo Teejet Induction on the other hand is "excellent" for systemic, while having superior drift management. So if you take Teejet's word for it, you should be using the Turbo Teejet Induction for applying 3-way blends and other systemic herbicides/fungicides/insecticides.

Another inconsistency, if we're taking Teejet's chart as gospel, is that the AIXR nozzle is actually better at applying systemic foliar applications like 3-way herbicides than the XR is.

So for me, I now only use the Turbo Teejet Induction 110-04 because I'm only either spraying a systemic herbicide, or a soil applied preemergent/soil conditioner, which they're rated as "excellent" for. Many insecticides are "contact", so thats the only time I'll use an XR tip anymore.


----------



## DannyBoy2k

@Kellen, great discussion. I recently asked a question about watering in fungicides, which tangentially discussed whether the fungicide was targeting a leaf disease application or one targeting the roots/soil.

Marrying up with what you said, tip selection really comes down to whether you're trying to do a foliar/contact application or something that needs to target the soil/roots of the plant. Will definitely be product specific.

To quote @bernstem from that topic:


> As an aside, many systemic fungicides are taken up by the leaves and roots. Very few of them will translocate to the roots from the leaves. Most systemic fungicides will translocate from the roots to the leaves. Those that travel upward will protect from/kill foliar disease when watered in and taken up by the roots.


So, in that case, if I'm not just watering in to take it straight to the roots, I'd prefer the AIXR or TTI tip to get the coarse drops that will hopefully drive most of it towards the soil. Some of it will still stay on the leaves, of course.

I would argue that glyphosate would actual be better applied with an XR tip, as, even though it will kill the root, it's a foliar application. I don't believe glyphosate driven down to the soil will do much as it needs to be absorbed through the leaf tissue.

~Dan


----------



## bushwacked

DannyBoy2k said:


> Hey @bushwacked, yes, you have all the concepts down. I see you used the XR chart for your graphics. For the prodiamine, you'd want a nozzle more targeted towards soil applications with coarser droplets, like the AIXR or TTI. That may have been your intention, it just wasn't clear. Thanks to the matched rates between nozzles, the color would be the same for the same application rates between the different nozzles.
> 
> ~Dan


Ya sorry it wasnt more clear ... I was just trying to overall understand the concepts ... Now for which nozzles I actually need, I have no idea 

That is my next step to figure out what tips ...

Sounds like I need to be looking at the AIXR for Prodiamine ...
What about the Celsius/Certainty? XR?


----------



## Kellen

DannyBoy2k said:


> @Kellen, great discussion. I recently asked a question about watering in fungicides, which tangentially discussed whether the fungicide was targeting a leaf disease application or one targeting the roots/soil.
> 
> Marrying up with what you said, tip selection really comes down to whether you're trying to do a foliar/contact application or something that needs to target the soil/roots of the plant. Will definitely be product specific.
> 
> To quote @bernstem from that topic:
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, many systemic fungicides are taken up by the leaves and roots. Very few of them will translocate to the roots from the leaves. Most systemic fungicides will translocate from the roots to the leaves. Those that travel upward will protect from/kill foliar disease when watered in and taken up by the roots.
> 
> 
> 
> So, in that case, if I'm not just watering in to take it straight to the roots, I'd prefer the AIXR or TTI tip to get the coarse drops that will hopefully drive most of it towards the soil. Some of it will still stay on the leaves, of course.
> 
> I would argue that glyphosate would actual be better applied with an XR tip, as, even though it will kill the root, it's a foliar application. I don't believe glyphosate driven down to the soil will do much as it needs to be absorbed through the leaf tissue.
> 
> ~Dan
Click to expand...

This is kind of precisely the point that I'm trying to make. You're using foliar and contact interchangeably, and that's incorrect. Contact is just a form of foliar application, and far fewer consumer products are to be applied as "contact". Systemic is the other form of foliar application, and the one thats far more relevant to the scope of products people like us are utilizing on our lawns. For some reason people equate systemic with soil application, maybe because tips that are systemic also happen to make good tips for soil applications.

But systemic, by definition is a foliar application. Glyphosate is a systemic herbicide. It is not a contact herbicide. And Teejet specifies a larger droplet size is better for systemic products. Teejet would not (plainly does not) recommend an XR nozzle tip over an AIXR for spraying glyphosate (or 2,4-d/dicamba/MCPA/etc..).

A finer droplet size does mean more retention of the product on the leaves, but the plant absorbs less of the product from smaller droplet sizes. The absorption and translocation of the product is better with larger droplets. So systemic herbicides like glyphosate actually work better with larger droplet sizes, even if less of the product is retained on the leaf to start. To put it simply, it's more important to have higher concentration of product per drop than more droplets.

For further reading;


Droplet size affects glyphosate retention, absorption, and translocation in corn
Absorption and Translocation of Glyphosate in Aspen (Populus tremuloides Michx.) as Influenced by Droplet Size, Droplet Number, and Herbicide Concentration
Droplet Size Impact on Efficacy of a Dicamba-plus-Glyphosate Mixture


----------



## Kellen

bushwacked said:


> DannyBoy2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @bushwacked, yes, you have all the concepts down. I see you used the XR chart for your graphics. For the prodiamine, you'd want a nozzle more targeted towards soil applications with coarser droplets, like the AIXR or TTI. That may have been your intention, it just wasn't clear. Thanks to the matched rates between nozzles, the color would be the same for the same application rates between the different nozzles.
> 
> ~Dan
> 
> 
> 
> Ya sorry it wasnt more clear ... I was just trying to overall understand the concepts ... Now for which nozzles I actually need, I have no idea
> 
> That is my next step to figure out what tips ...
> 
> Sounds like I need to be looking at the AIXR for Prodiamine ...
> What about the Celsius/Certainty? XR?
Click to expand...

Celsius is a systemic herbicide, and its label states; "Select spray nozzles and pressure that deliver at least MEDIUM spray droplets as indicated in nozzle manufacturer's catalogs and in accordance with ASABE S572.1. Nozzles that deliver COARSE spray droplets may be used to reduce spray drift provided spray volume per acre (GPA) is increased to maintain coverage of weeds."

An XR, at 40 PSI would be in the range they want for droplet size, but barely. I'd rather find something thats more on the coarse size of the "medium" droplet spectrum than the fine size based on how they label the product. If you're using a CF valve at 21 psi or something then the XR would be would good. I'd go with the TT at 40 PSI, which is rated at coarse, but medium at 50 psi, so kind of between the two. Drift management is important, rarely if ever are you applying product in perfectly calm conditions.


----------



## DannyBoy2k

Kellen said:


> Celsius is a systemic herbicide, and its label states; "Select spray nozzles and pressure that deliver at least MEDIUM spray droplets as indicated in nozzle manufacturer's catalogs and in accordance with ASABE S572.1. Nozzles that deliver COARSE spray droplets may be used to reduce spray drift provided spray volume per acre (GPA) is increased to maintain coverage of weeds."
> 
> An XR, at 40 PSI would be in the range they want for droplet size, but barely. I'd rather find something thats more on the coarse size of the "medium" droplet spectrum than the fine size based on how they label the product. If you're using a CF valve at 21 psi or something then the XR would be would good. I'd go with the TT at 40 PSI, which is rated at coarse, but medium at 50 psi, so kind of between the two. Drift management is important, rarely if ever are you applying product in perfectly calm conditions.


Hey @Kellen , understood. I guess I have been using the terms contact and foliar interchangeably. But, to your point, I don't think the TTI would be appropriate for glyphosate or Celsius as your first post seemed to imply. That would yield an UC (ultra coarse) or XC (extremely coarse) droplet as apposed to the Medium or Course droplet the XR or TT would give. I suppose that's all I was saying.

~Dan


----------



## DannyBoy2k

@Kellen , on reviewing your documents, I see they say even XC (extremely coarse) droplets remain 90% effective glyphosate. You definitely have more background knowledge in this area than I. I certainly don't mean to argue about it. It's clear I have much more to learn on this subject.

~Dan


----------



## Kellen

DannyBoy2k said:


> Kellen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celsius is a systemic herbicide, and its label states; "Select spray nozzles and pressure that deliver at least MEDIUM spray droplets as indicated in nozzle manufacturer's catalogs and in accordance with ASABE S572.1. Nozzles that deliver COARSE spray droplets may be used to reduce spray drift provided spray volume per acre (GPA) is increased to maintain coverage of weeds."
> 
> An XR, at 40 PSI would be in the range they want for droplet size, but barely. I'd rather find something thats more on the coarse size of the "medium" droplet spectrum than the fine size based on how they label the product. If you're using a CF valve at 21 psi or something then the XR would be would good. I'd go with the TT at 40 PSI, which is rated at coarse, but medium at 50 psi, so kind of between the two. Drift management is important, rarely if ever are you applying product in perfectly calm conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @Kellen , understood. I guess I have been using the terms contact and foliar interchangeably. But, to your point, I don't think the TTI would be appropriate for Celsius as your first post seemed to imply. That would yield an UC (ultra coarse) or XC (extra course) droplet as apposed to the Medium or Course droplet the XR or TT would give. I suppose that's all I was saying.
> 
> ~Dan
Click to expand...

The point I was trying to make is that this thread is a goldmine of good information, but the whole baseline used to select Teejet nozzles on here is askew because of a lack of distinction being made between systemic and contact. Or its just an outright misinterpretation of what systemic means. People are using the Teejet chart to find good contact nozzles to apply systemic products, and that's not correct.

Could you use an XR nozzle to effectively treat your lawn weeds? Absolutely. If your local university conducted a study on the effectiveness of 2,4-D on dandelions in a KBG lawn, with the intent of identifying the most effective Teejet nozzle for use on a 29 PSI Chapin Sprayer, Teejet doesn't seem to think the XR is coming out on top.


----------



## Kellen

DannyBoy2k said:


> @Kellen , on reviewing your documents, I see they say even XC (extremely coarse) droplets remain 90% effective glyphosate. You definitely have more background knowledge in this area than I. I certainly don't mean to argue about it. It's clear I have much more to learn on this subject.
> 
> ~Dan


Again, Dan, I really wasn't singling you out. Your advice/thoughts are inline with the herd here, I could've picked any one of a dozen responses in this thread to make the same point, yours was just the most convenient at time of posting. And I'm definitely no expert, I didn't even know what Teejet was 2 years ago. Just a nerd that reads too much.


----------



## Che98008

Hi All,
Thanks for all this great info. I sprayed last week and put down Prodiamine 65 WG (i may have sprayed this too late in the season... I'm new to this lawn treatment ... also I live in DFW, TX) + RGS using the 4 gallon flowzone typhoon 2 variable back pack sprayer... it was impossible to put down the exact rate amount per square footage. I.e. for a 4,700 section I planned to put down about 4 oz per 1000 sq ft (so I should have used about a 5 gallons)... well I couldn't move the wand fast enough and still apply even coverage. Consequently, I ended up applying maybe 7 gallons to the area, which brings me to my question:

-Does anyone know if these TeeJet nozzles will fit the FlowZone Typhoon?

I'm guessing the flowzone is the standard 11/16. The handle and wand seem to be decent quality... I'm thinking I'll get some of the tips talked about in this thread (plus a filter and maybe a swivel for were the gun attaches to the hose), I'm planning to apply Celsius and sedgehammer (ASAP) but based on this thread, don't wont to risk over applying.

Also, in the near future I'm going to build a 4 tip spraying nozzle (thinking I go with 110 D) to assist in applying in more uniform fashion. In terms of which tip to purchase, I think I'll get a couple and see which work out the best.

Thanks!


----------



## corneliani

Che98008 said:


> Hi All,
> Thanks for all this great info. I sprayed last week and put down Prodiamine 65 WG (i may have sprayed this too late in the season... I'm new to this lawn treatment ... also I live in DFW, TX) + RGS using the 4 gallon flowzone typhoon 2 variable back pack sprayer... it was impossible to put down the exact rate amount per square footage. I.e. for a 4,700 section I planned to put down about 4 oz per 1000 sq ft (so I should have used about a 5 gallons)... well I couldn't move the wand fast enough and still apply even coverage. Consequently, I ended up applying maybe 7 gallons to the area, which brings me to my question:
> 
> -Does anyone know if these TeeJet nozzles will fit the FlowZone Typhoon?
> 
> I'm guessing the flowzone is the standard 11/16. The handle and wand seem to be decent quality... I'm thinking I'll get some of the tips talked about in this thread (plus a filter and maybe a swivel for were the gun attaches to the hose), I'm planning to apply Celsius and sedgehammer (ASAP) but based on this thread, don't wont to risk over applying.
> 
> Also, in the near future I'm going to build a 4 tip spraying nozzle (thinking I go with 110 D) to assist in applying in more uniform fashion. In terms of which tip to purchase, I think I'll get a couple and see which work out the best.
> 
> Thanks!


If you've used the Typhoon already I'm sure you noticed the connection type on the end of the wand is more of a pressure-washer quick-disconnect type.. very different from the typical threaded connectors of 99% of typical sprayers. You'll need a connector to transition to a threaded fitting, if one didn't come with it (my very-similar Strom sprayer did). If so you can easily swap out the nozzles. The color-coded pressure-washer nozzles that it come with it are what they are.. you must calibrate them individually to determine output. Not sure any data exists on those, not to the extent that TeeJet has.

In relation to dialing in your calibration.. the benefit that your sprayer offers is allowing for you to reduce your pressure so that it doesn't pump out as fast as you've described. It may not empty out your tank as quickly (and hence your walking speed may need adjusting) but nobody's winning if you're being 'forced' by the sprayer to spray quicker than necessary. The suggestion of making multiple passes using water alone over you entire spraying area, simulating an actual application, is invaluable to honing in your calibration settings. No need to risk actual chemical damage while practicing.

Oh, it's worth mentioning you got yourself a great sprayer. Very versatile and Powerful. That's good and bad.. don't open up the throttle on it if you're trying to make precision applications. Keep that high psi setting for spraying trees & bushes, under eaves, etc. For lawn apps a 40-psi setting is plenty. Not sure how you dial that in on the sprayer itself though.


----------



## Ware

Che98008 said:


> Hi All,
> Thanks for all this great info. I sprayed last week and put down Prodiamine 65 WG (i may have sprayed this too late in the season... I'm new to this lawn treatment ... also I live in DFW, TX) + RGS using the 4 gallon flowzone typhoon 2 variable back pack sprayer... it was impossible to put down the exact rate amount per square footage. I.e. for a 4,700 section I planned to put down about 4 oz per 1000 sq ft (so I should have used about a 5 gallons)... well I couldn't move the wand fast enough and still apply even coverage. Consequently, I ended up applying maybe 7 gallons to the area, which brings me to my question:
> 
> -Does anyone know if these TeeJet nozzles will fit the FlowZone Typhoon?
> 
> I'm guessing the flowzone is the standard 11/16. The handle and wand seem to be decent quality... I'm thinking I'll get some of the tips talked about in this thread (plus a filter and maybe a swivel for were the gun attaches to the hose), I'm planning to apply Celsius and sedgehammer (ASAP) but based on this thread, don't wont to risk over applying.
> 
> Also, in the near future I'm going to build a 4 tip spraying nozzle (thinking I go with 110 D) to assist in applying in more uniform fashion. In terms of which tip to purchase, I think I'll get a couple and see which work out the best.
> 
> Thanks!


There are several ways to do this, but here is the adapter I put together to use TeeJet nozzles on my FlowZone wand.


----------



## Jimefam

I just purchased a northstar 31 gallon tow behind sprayer. Used it yesterday to apply prodiamine celsius and certainty and definitely over applied. Also noticed the nozzles drip for a while after i turn the pump off. What nozzle bodies and nozzles would work best with that sprayer?


----------



## Ware

Jimefam said:


> I just purchased a northstar 31 gallon tow behind sprayer. Used it yesterday to apply prodiamine celsius and certainty and definitely over applied. Also noticed the nozzles drip for a while after i turn the pump off. What nozzle bodies and nozzles would work best with that sprayer?


Something like the TeeJet QJ300 Series diaphragm check nozzle bodies would help minimize drip after shutoff. Alternatively, you might try check valve tip strainers.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Even with the QJ300 and strainers you will still have drips. Not many est made three to six out of each nozzle. I will video mine next time I spray. If anyone had any other ideas please post.

@Ware

That's the reason I don't spray any post emergent. The trailer leaves alot of mistakes to be made.

@Jimefam

Have anyone used turbo twinjet??? It's excellent in both categories and I'm thinking about purchasing them.


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> Even with the QJ300 and strainers you will still have drips. Not many est made three to six out of each nozzle. I will video mine next time I spray. If anyone had any other ideas please post.
> 
> @Ware
> 
> That's the reason I don't spray any post emergent. The trailer leaves alot of mistakes to be made.
> 
> @Jimefam
> 
> Have anyone used turbo twinjet??? It's excellent in both categories and I'm thinking about purchasing them.


There will always be some - you basically lose the volume of liquid between whatever check valve device you are using and the nozzle tip. I wouldn't worry about it though.

I have experimented with the TwinJets, but there isn't enough space between the boom and the tires on my Spreader-Mate to use them. Same with a hand wand - it is a little awkward with the stream spraying back toward you. Great choice in the right setup though. :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

I don't know if I'm late to this or what but teejet has an Android app that will answer a bunch of questions some may have in the future about nozzle size etc

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teejet.SpraySelect


----------



## jha4aamu

CenlaLowell said:


> I don't know if I'm late to this or what but teejet has an Android app that will answer a bunch of questions some may have in the future about nozzle size etc
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teejet.SpraySelect


You got their sooner than me! Thanks for this


----------



## Che98008

Ware said:


> Che98008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> Thanks for all this great info. I sprayed last week and put down Prodiamine 65 WG (i may have sprayed this too late in the season... I'm new to this lawn treatment ... also I live in DFW, TX) + RGS using the 4 gallon flowzone typhoon 2 variable back pack sprayer... it was impossible to put down the exact rate amount per square footage. I.e. for a 4,700 section I planned to put down about 4 oz per 1000 sq ft (so I should have used about a 5 gallons)... well I couldn't move the wand fast enough and still apply even coverage. Consequently, I ended up applying maybe 7 gallons to the area, which brings me to my question:
> 
> -Does anyone know if these TeeJet nozzles will fit the FlowZone Typhoon?
> 
> I'm guessing the flowzone is the standard 11/16. The handle and wand seem to be decent quality... I'm thinking I'll get some of the tips talked about in this thread (plus a filter and maybe a swivel for were the gun attaches to the hose), I'm planning to apply Celsius and sedgehammer (ASAP) but based on this thread, don't wont to risk over applying.
> 
> Also, in the near future I'm going to build a 4 tip spraying nozzle (thinking I go with 110 D) to assist in applying in more uniform fashion. In terms of which tip to purchase, I think I'll get a couple and see which work out the best.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> There are several ways to do this, but here is the adapter I put together to use TeeJet nozzles on my FlowZone wand.
Click to expand...

@Ware thank you!


----------



## Win88ice2004

This may be a silly question, but I bought the tT11004. Which way is supposed to be down on nozzle orientation if I am walking in a straight pattern. I see one of the sides has a black dot, it that supposed to be the top or bottom?

Thanks in advance!
Paul


----------



## ScottW

@Win88ice2004 I run those with the black part on the bottom, just because that's what Teejet's spec sheet appears to show, but I don't think it makes a huge difference. You might see a slight curve in the spray front (due to the slightly arc shaped orifice) if the tip is held flat/parallel to the ground. The two-nozzle wand I use has the tips angled downwards enough that I don't see the curve in the spray. The tips will flow the same rate either way.


----------



## bernstem

CenlaLowell said:


> Have anyone used turbo twinjet??? It's excellent in both categories and I'm thinking about purchasing them.


I have used the turbo twinjet. I like it, but one of the sprays shoots back at a slight angle. If you are walking, you can easily spray your foot. If you pay attention, it isn't a big deal and it doesn't bother me, but I can see it being a problem for some people.


----------



## CenlaLowell

bernstem said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have anyone used turbo twinjet??? It's excellent in both categories and I'm thinking about purchasing them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have used the turbo twinjet. I like it, but one of the sprays shoots back at a slight angle. If you are walking, you can easily spray your foot. If you pay attention, it isn't a big deal and it doesn't bother me, but I can see it being a problem for some people.
Click to expand...

How do you think this will work


----------



## bernstem

It might spray on the tank and/or wheels. Hard to say. I'm not sure the twinjet is going to be significantly better then the turbo teejet or XR nozzles for home use. Some of the chart, I think, is just marketing. Maybe the twinjet is marginally better than the turbo, but will it make any real difference?


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> Have anyone used turbo twinjet??? It's excellent in both categories and I'm thinking about purchasing them.


What @bernstem said.

They are nice, but I can't use them on my Spreader-Mate because the boom is too close to the tires. The two streams are 60° apart, so at 20" nozzle height they basically spray 12" in front of and 12" behind the centerline of the boom if the nozzles are perpendicular to the ground.

I do plan to utilize them on a UTV sprayer boom at our new place.


----------



## ScottW

This is my first year running Teejet tips and I have a few casual observations thus far.

I get significant amounts of mist from the XR tips that causes unacceptable drift in anything other than dead calm air. I am running 21 psi CF valves with my Chapin lever-pump backpack & 2-nozzle wand. At my 21 psi working pressure the Teejet sheet says the red -04 XR produces medium droplets, and that may be true in the middle of the spray pattern or as an average of droplet size distribution, but in reality a significant portion of my spray becomes a fine mist. And this is at 21 psi, so I can only imagine what you guys are getting at >40 psi.

The TT tips, despite being spec'ed as "very coarse" at the same 21 psi, appear to give nice even foliar coverage without the mist, so I am probably not going to use XR tips anymore for blanket spraying.

The AIXR tips are rated "extra coarse" at 21 psi. I don't know about the "extra" but "coarse" is true enough given that they do leave individual discernible droplets on the leaf tissue.
Kinda has me curious to try the TTI tips for soil/systemic since the TTI11004 would be rated "ultra coarse" in my setup.

It's nice having options but the TT and AIXR tips are going to get the majority of the action for me.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@jmmtjoy check this one out


----------



## corydallas

Wow, this thread has been an awesome binge read!

I recently bought a Ryobi 18V 4gallon backpack sprayer. The good news is that it appears it will take TeeJet nozzles with no mods required. It is rated at 60 psi per the manual and a direct question to them on the HD site. Is there any way to lower the pressure in a non-variable battery sprayer like this to make a few more nozzle options available at the optimal 40psi? If not, I think I'll wind up with AIXR for ground and TT for foliar as my go-to choices based on my interpretations of this thread.

Thanks so much for everyone who made this information available!


----------



## corneliani

corydallas said:


> Wow, this thread has been an awesome binge read!
> 
> I recently bought a Ryobi 18V 4gallon backpack sprayer. The good news is that it appears it will take TeeJet nozzles with no mods required. It is rated at 60 psi per the manual and a direct question to them on the HD site. Is there any way to lower the pressure in a non-variable battery sprayer like this to make a few more nozzle options available at the optimal 40psi? If not, I think I'll wind up with AIXR for ground and TT for foliar as my go-to choices based on my interpretations of this thread.
> 
> Thanks so much for everyone who made this information available!


I had that sprayer myself and short of replacing the pump there's nothing you can do about it. Someone made the decision to build them this way and only they'll know why :lol: I think your nozzle selections are spot on though.. even at 40psi you cant go wrong with the TTs.


----------



## corydallas

corneliani said:


> I had that sprayer myself and short of replacing the pump there's nothing you can do about it. Someone made the decision to build them this way and only they'll know why :lol: I think your nozzle selections are spot on though.. even at 40psi you cant go wrong with the TTs.


Thanks for the feedback, corneliani. I wish there was a "better" solution, but I'll go with the choices you have confirmed for me. I think it will be easier to speed up my natural pace a bit and use 11005s than to slow it down for 11004s. I'll do some playing with that and see where I land.


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the QJ300 and strainers you will still have drips. Not many est made three to six out of each nozzle. I will video mine next time I spray. If anyone had any other ideas please post.
> 
> @Ware
> 
> That's the reason I don't spray any post emergent. The trailer leaves alot of mistakes to be made.
> 
> @Jimefam
> 
> Have anyone used turbo twinjet??? It's excellent in both categories and I'm thinking about purchasing them.
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be some - you basically lose the volume of liquid between whatever check valve device you are using and the nozzle tip. I wouldn't worry about it though.
> 
> I have experimented with the TwinJets, but there isn't enough space between the boom and the tires on my Spreader-Mate to use them. Same with a hand wand - it is a little awkward with the stream spraying back toward you. Great choice in the right setup though. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Just curious but how much offset do you think the SM boom needs for those TwinJets to clear the tires?


----------



## Ware

@MasterMech probably a good foot:


----------



## MasterMech

@Ware hmm. I've noticed that the XRs are real close to the tires (In motion) too. 3-4" of offset might be doable, but a foot is going to be a problem on the SM for sure. She's already front-heavy.


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> @Ware hmm. I've noticed that the XRs are real close to the tires (In motion) too. 3-4" of offset might be doable, but a foot is going to be a problem on the SM for sure. She's already front-heavy.


Good point. That sketch does not account for the side to side cant built into the nozzles to keep the streams from interfering with each other.


----------



## Notchy

I have a question and hope someone can assist in adapting the current teejet nozzles I have for my Chapin 24v backpack sprayer...

I bought these 3 nozzles
1, XR11004-VS
2. AIXR11004-VP
3. TT11004-VP

I have a tow behind sprayer and would like to use the teejets with it also.
What additional adapters do I need. I would need a 45 degree adapter to have it point straight down to the ground while spraying.
But what other items do I need to have this to be able to use the existing sprayers.

I have added some photos of the current sprayer and the teejets I have.


----------



## Ware

Notchy said:


> I have a question and hope someone can assist in adapting the current teejet nozzles I have for my Chapin 24v backpack sprayer...
> 
> I bought these 3 nozzles
> 1, XR11004-VS
> 2. AIXR11004-VP
> 3. TT11004-VP
> 
> I have a tow behind sprayer and would like to use the teejets with it also.
> What additional adapters do I need. I would need a 45 degree adapter to have it point straight down to the ground while spraying.
> But what other items do I need to have this to be able to use the existing sprayers.
> 
> I have added some photos of the current sprayer and the teejets I have.


Yes, you will want to orient the new nozzles perpendicular to the ground. I see another hole on the black bracket - can you take the white cap and nut off and turn the nozzle body 90-degrees in the bracket? If so, then you should be able to just drop one of the new TeeJet nozzles into white cap.


----------



## Notchy

@Ware - great idea but when I attach my tow behind to the zero turn mower the tow behind is leaned away from the ZTR and the nozzle will point at the tow behind wheels.

So that is why I would like to keep the position where it is at right now. When I do hook it up to the ZTR currently it leans away but it is far enough out that it does not spray the wheels.


----------



## turfnsurf

I am going to take @Ware 's suggestion and get the XR11004-VS for my foliar treatment.

I intend to also apply humic acid and RGS -is there a consensus of one over the other between the AIXR10004-VP or AI11004-VS?

Also, since I am using N-Ext products, how high above the ground should my wand be since this is supposed to be a soil treatment (sounds like I will need to apply my micros separately)


----------



## ScottW

@turfnsurf I use the AIXR for spraying humic. The main difference that I see between AI and AIXR is the AI is rated down to 30 psi whereas the AIXR is rated down to 15 psi. Since I use 21 psi CF valves, I went with the AIXR. If your system produces >30 psi at the nozzle you could go with either, and the AI would produce droplets very slightly bigger than AIXR per their spec sheets. Otherwise the difference between them would be... about $4. 

Any of the tips with 110 in the part number cover 110* of angle and should be held 20" above ground and, if you have multiple nozzles, spaced 20" apart. That's more a function of geometry rather than the product you're spraying.


----------



## turfnsurf

ScottW said:


> @turfnsurf I use the AIXR for spraying humic. The main difference that I see between AI and AIXR is the AI is rated down to 30 psi whereas the AIXR is rated down to 15 psi. Since I use 21 psi CF valves, I went with the AIXR. If your system produces >30 psi at the nozzle you could go with either, and the AI would produce droplets very slightly bigger than AIXR per their spec sheets. Otherwise the difference between them would be... about $4.
> 
> Any of the tips with 110 in the part number cover 110* of angle and should be held 20" above ground and, if you have multiple nozzles, spaced 20" apart. That's more a function of geometry rather than the product you're spraying.


I have the 24V Chapin which produces 35-40 PSI. Bigger droplets would be ideal for systemic, correct? If so, then I guess it will be the AI for me.


----------



## ScottW

Sure, at your pressure go with the AI. There's a tip that produces even bigger droplets, the TTI, but I haven't tried them.


----------



## Ware

Another consideration when choosing the AI over the AIXR is whether or not you utilize TeeJet Quick Caps. Note the catalog specifies a different cap part number for the AI and TTI series nozzles.

The XR, TT, AIXR, and Turbo TwinJet all use the same Quick Cap.

I have a set of AI's for my Spreader-Mate, but they are the AIC's - which are the AI nozzle built into a Quick Cap.


----------



## Prospect

Ware said:


> *My Preferences:*
> 
> I prefer an XR TeeJet for products that rely on foliar absorption. Note in the chart above that it is rated 'Excellent' for contact herbicides, fungicides, etc. Smaller droplets are generally considered better for uniform coverage on the plant leaf. However, it is not that great for drift management due to the fine droplet size, so keep that in mind on breezy days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer an AIXR TeeJet (air induction) for soil applied products like pre-emergent and wetting agents. Note in the chart above that it is rated 'Very Good' and 'Excellent' for soil applied and systemic products. It is rated 'Excellent' for drift management due to the coarse droplet size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good compromise between the two is the Turbo TeeJet. They are rated 'Very Good' across the board.


I purchased these two red nozzles and a red quick connect cap.
The Ai11004 doesn't want to go all the way in past these two "prongs" on the cap yet The prongs seem to hold the Xr 11004 tip in place.
Do I need another cap that I remove the prongs for the ai nozzle? Or do I remove the prongs and the xr tip will still work?
Thank you


----------



## Prospect

P?S. the Ai tip and a check valve screen Don't seem to work together either because of the nipple on the bottom of the tip
Am I missing something?
New kid on the block&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Ware

@Prospect I mentioned the different cap requirements in the post above yours.

There is a note on the AI catalog page that they do not work with check valve strainers due to the pre-orifice. It has been mentioned a few times, but this thread has turned into a monster.



I should probably modify the OP to the AIXR for these reasons. I use the AIC (which is built into a cap) on my Spreader-Mate, so it doesn't make a difference in my situation. Edit: Done.


----------



## Prospect

Ware said:


> @Prospect I mentioned the different cap requirements in the post above yours.
> 
> There is a note on the AI catalog page that they do not work with check valve strainers due to the pre-orifice. It has been mentioned a few times, but this thread has turned into a monster.
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably modify the OP to the AIXR for these reasons. I use the AIC (which is built into a cap) on my Spreader-Mate, so it doesn't make a difference in my situation. Edit: Done.


Thank you


----------



## Prospect

I just ran out to the shed to see if the 11/16 cap I already had would accept the Ai tip. And it will. Buys me some time to get the right quick connect cap. Looking forward to doing some spraying. Have stayed away from it for all this time but I can't ignore my POA any longer. Thank you for this wealth of information called the lawn forum


----------



## Prospect

Prospect said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My Preferences:*
> 
> I prefer an XR TeeJet for products that rely on foliar absorption. Note in the chart above that it is rated 'Excellent' for contact herbicides, fungicides, etc. Smaller droplets are generally considered better for uniform coverage on the plant leaf. However, it is not that great for drift management due to the fine droplet size, so keep that in mind on breezy days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer an AIXR TeeJet (air induction) for soil applied products like pre-emergent and wetting agents. Note in the chart above that it is rated 'Very Good' and 'Excellent' for soil applied and systemic products. It is rated 'Excellent' for drift management due to the coarse droplet size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good compromise between the two is the Turbo TeeJet. They are rated 'Very Good' across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased these two red nozzles and a red quick connect cap.
> The Ai11004 doesn't want to go all the way in past these two "prongs" on the cap yet The prongs seem to hold the Xr 11004 tip in place.
> Do I need another cap that I remove the prongs for the ai nozzle? Or do I remove the prongs and the xr tip will still work?
> Thank you
Click to expand...

This is a rabbit hole that is technical. So as I have read more in this thread someone said the Ai 11004 vs runs at 30 plus psi. I purchased the 21psi cf valve for my backpack sprayer to try to be uniform. Should I purchase the vp nozzles and keep the cf valve on or use the vs nozzles. I have no idea what a backpack Pump sprayer psi Runs at


----------



## Ware

You'll be fine. The AI droplets will just be larger at the lower operating pressure.

The suffix -VS and -VP only tells us what the nozzle is made out of. -VS is stainless steel with VisiFlo color coding and -VP is polymer with VisiFlo color coding.


----------



## turfnsurf

Ware said:


> Another consideration when choosing the AI over the AIXR is whether or not you utilize TeeJet Quick Caps. Note the catalog specifies a different cap part number for the AI and TTI series nozzles.
> 
> The XR, TT, AIXR, and Turbo TwinJet all use the same Quick Cap.
> 
> I have a set of AI's for my Spreader-Mate, but they are the AIC's - which are the AI nozzle built into a Quick Cap.


I swear just when I think I am ready to come out of the rabbit hole, something sends me deeper in it. So what is a 'Quick Cap'? I thought this was as simple as buying a backpack and swapping out the stock nozzle with a teejet nozzle. :?


----------



## ScottW

turfnsurf said:


> I thought this was as simple as buying a backpack and swapping out the stock nozzle with a teejet nozzle. :?


It is that simple. This is my setup. Note that I run a CF valve because my backpack is a manual lever pump. But as long as your Chapin has a cap like this, the XR, AIXR and TT tips (and probably others) should drop right in.


----------



## turfnsurf

Thanks for that pic @ScottW - I didn't know what a quick cap was, so I was thinking, dang now I have to shop/research another part!

How did you write into your photo like that by the way?


----------



## ScottW

turfnsurf said:


> How did you write into your photo like that by the way?


Microsoft Paint, comes installed with Windows by default.


----------



## turfnsurf

I waited a couple of days to see if I could figure this out myself but I can't. So I will ask. I have already ordered the nozzles that I will use. What's bothering me is that I couldn't follow this guide. If someone could share some insight, I would appreciate it.

* My first issue was that the original post says that clicking on any nozzle will take you to the correct page. All nozzles direct me to page 1 of 22. Was this any else's experience?

*Is there a guide that explains the difference between the color classes? In the example, only yellow, red, and blue nozzles that handle 40 PSI were used, and I didn't understand why the other ones were eliminated.

* How do you figure out GPA? Irrigation is my last piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Ware

turfnsurf said:


> I waited a couple of days to see if I could figure this out myself but I can't. So I will ask. I have already ordered the nozzles that I will use. What's bothering me is that I couldn't follow this guide. If someone could share some insight, I would appreciate it.
> 
> * My first issue was that the original post says that clicking on any nozzle will take you to the correct page. All nozzles direct me to page 1 of 22. Was this any else's experience?
> 
> *Is there a guide that explains the difference between the color classes? In the example, only yellow, red, and blue nozzles that handle 40 PSI were used, and I didn't understand why the other ones were eliminated.
> 
> * How do you figure out GPA? Irrigation is my last piece of the puzzle.


If you go to the chart linked in the OP, clicking on the PDF link next to each nozzle should take you to the correct page. If it doesn't, it's probably your browser. As you mentioned, there are only 22 pages - so you should be able to easily scroll to whatever page your are looking for if it doesn't work. The image at the bottom of the OP on page 1 of this thread is not the chart - it is an image of the chart that is hyperlinked straight to the catalog for convenience.

The nozzle color (what TeeJet calls VisiFlo) simply represents the flow rate of the nozzle. All red -04 nozzles flow 0.40 GPM at 40 PSI. All yellow -02 nozzles flow 0.2 GPM at 40 PSI, and so on. The part number suffix denotes the flow rate of the nozzle at 40 PSI. You can look at the one nozzle GPM capacity column to determine what the flow rate of each color nozzle is at other pressures.

I'm not following what irrigation has to do with TeeJet nozzles, but the GPA for each nozzle color/operating pressure is found on the chart in the speed (MPH) columns under "GPA" (gallons per acre). But for your lawn size at walking speeds, I would probably be looking at the green "GALLONS PER 1,000 SQ. FT." columns. Note these application rates are based on proper 20" nozzle spacing.


----------



## turfnsurf

Ware said:


> I'm not following what irrigation has to do with TeeJet nozzles, but the GPA for each nozzle color/operating pressure is found on the chart in the speed (MPH) columns under "GPA" (gallons per acre). But for your lawn size at walking speeds, I would probably be looking at the green "GALLONS PER 1,000 SQ. FT." columns. Note these application rates are based on proper 20" nozzle spacing.


Please ignore my novice nonsense. I recently came across that term in an irrigation thread I am reading through and figured it had something to do with irrigation and the nozzles. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Ware

No worries - I just wasn't following.


----------



## modo brew

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> and 80 vs 110 is that 110 has slightly wider coverage, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. For a single nozzle handheld wand it probably doesn't matter, but for a boom sprayer it affects the recommended spacing and nozzle height.
Click to expand...

Question for you @Ware, I have a Chapin 15 gallon 12v sprayer that I just bought a 3 nozzle boom for. My question to you is this, the nozzles are 17" apart. From what I've ready, the TeeJet nozzles (80/110 degrees) are recommended at spacing of 20" and 30" and similar heights from the ground. Is 17" close enough to 20" that I could base my nozzle selections off the 20" spacing recommendations? Or is there some calculation for determining the height I should place my boom for either 80 or 110 degree spray patterns? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ware

@modo brew if the nozzles are 17" apart, the optimal boom height would be 17" for 110° nozzles. I would shoot for that, but with a hand wand you're obviously going to have some spray height variation. As long as you're in the ballpark you should be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## modo brew

Ware said:


> @modo brew if the nozzles are 17" apart, the optimal boom height would be 17" for 110° nozzles. I would shoot for that, but with a hand wand you're obviously going to have some spray height variation. As long as you're in the ballpark you should be fine. :thumbup:


Fantastic. That answers my quesiton to a Tee.


----------



## kolbasz

What is the recommended top for a come pattern to spot spray.

The fan tip (xr110) works but it is a bit wide and doesn't feel ideal. Come pattern or even something else seems like it would make way more sense.

Would that be the conejet?


----------



## Greendoc

ConeJets are hollow cone. I use Ceramic Disc core nozzles with the core for a solid cone pattern. DCER2 with a DC-CER 56 You can vary the diameter of the cone as well as the spray volume rather easily.


----------



## bernstem

@kolbasz Cone nozzles are not typically used for lawn applications. You see them more for spraying larger plants and trees. I use them for spraying roses and ornamentals. For a lawn, the spray patterns and uniformity are better with the fan type nozzles. If you don't like the wide spray pattern of the 110 nozzle, you can try the 80 degree fan nozzle. Keep in mind, the TeeJet nozzles are designed for overlap and won't give uniform application without the overlap.


----------



## Mightyquinn

kolbasz said:


> What is the recommended top for a come pattern to spot spray.
> 
> The fan tip (xr110) works but it is a bit wide and doesn't feel ideal. Come pattern or even something else seems like it would make way more sense.
> 
> Would that be the conejet?





Greendoc said:


> ConeJets are hollow cone. I use Ceramic Disc core nozzles with the core for a solid cone pattern. DCER2 with a DC-CER 56 You can vary the diameter of the cone as well as the spray volume rather easily.


Funny that this subject came up as last week I was on the look for another option to spot spray and was looking for a narrow fan spray or a full cone spray. I ended up getting both as I wanted to see which would work best. I got some TP40 nozzles which are 40 degree XR nozzles and went with D4 with a DC33 in Hardened Stainless Steel. I was going to get Ceramic but couldn't find them in what I was looking for. The full cone discs are hard to find especially in ceramic. They should be in today, so it will be interesting how they do.


----------



## kolbasz

Mightyquinn said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the recommended top for a come pattern to spot spray.
> 
> The fan tip (xr110) works but it is a bit wide and doesn't feel ideal. Come pattern or even something else seems like it would make way more sense.
> 
> Would that be the conejet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ConeJets are hollow cone. I use Ceramic Disc core nozzles with the core for a solid cone pattern. DCER2 with a DC-CER 56 You can vary the diameter of the cone as well as the spray volume rather easily.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny that this subject came up as last week I was on the look for another option to spot spray and was looking for a narrow fan spray or a full cone spray. I ended up getting both as I wanted to see which would work best. I got some TP40 nozzles which are 40 degree XR nozzles and went with D4 with a DC33 in Hardened Stainless Steel. I was going to get Ceramic but couldn't find them in what I was looking for. The full cone discs are hard to find especially in ceramic. They should be in today, so it will be interesting how they do.
Click to expand...

Have you had a chance to test and decide which one you like better


----------



## Mightyquinn

I got them, but by my mistake I ordered the 80° XR nozzles by accident as I wasn't looking real close to what I was buying and ordered those by accident. I did get the full cone nozzles but haven't tried them out yet. I did go back and order the 40° nozzles and was able to find the other full cone nozzles in Ceramic so I went ahead and ordered a set of those too. I will try and report back later this evening on the full cone nozzle spray that I did receive. I don't spot spray weeds very often but this will be a nice addition to my arsenal hopefully.


----------



## kolbasz

Mightyquinn said:


> I got them, but by my mistake I ordered the 80° XR nozzles by accident as I wasn't looking real close to what I was buying and ordered those by accident. I did get the full cone nozzles but haven't tried them out yet. I did go back and order the 40° nozzles and was able to find the other full cone nozzles in Ceramic so I went ahead and ordered a set of those too. I will try and report back later this evening on the full cone nozzle spray that I did receive. I don't spot spray weeds very often but this will be a nice addition to my arsenal hopefully.


Agreed, spot spraying with a 2 foot fan is less than ideal


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> ...spot spraying with a 2 foot fan is less than ideal


Maybe for nonselectives, but when using selective herbicides your overall technique (nozzle height, speed, etc) should really be the same as blanket spraying so your calibration does not change. The only difference with spot spraying is you release the trigger after you've sprayed the target weed instead of spraying to the end of the pass.


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...spot spraying with a 2 foot fan is less than ideal
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe for nonselectives, but when using selective herbicides your overall technique (nozzle height, speed, etc) should really be the same as blanket spraying so your calibration does not change. The only difference with spot spraying is you release the trigger after you've sprayed the target weed instead of spraying to the end of the pass.
Click to expand...

Valid point. It is not technically bad to spray in a wide swath to spray a small patch when spraying selective herbicide.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Is there any recommendations for a foliar and soil nozzle for a sprayer plus backpack sprayer? I have GCI turfs nozzle and it's ok. Kinda got sucked into the hype


----------



## OnTheLawn

Alright @Ware, I may need your expertise here. My front lawn is 1,400 sq ft, about 1,200 of which I'm renovating currently. I'm in the fallowing process and getting ready to do my tenacity app, followed by a few other spray applications. Because my yard is smaller I'm not in need of a larger backpack sprayer, so I'm going with the Field King 2 gallon battery sprayer. It operates at 20 psi and accepts TeeJet nozzles. Here are the applications I'm going to be making for the remainder of the renovation:

- Tenacity (to soil)
- Propiconzale (during 2-3 leaf stage)

I will obviously be doing more in the future, but those are the two spray applications I have planned for this reno. Given that the rate is under 30 psi, it appears that the Turbo TwinJet will be my best bet to tackle both apps with one nozzle. I guess my question is, what color code nozzle do I go with? Would you have any other recommendations for nozzles/color codes for a 20 psi sprayer like the one I'm getting to tackle future fungicide/herbicide/foliar apps? What would be a good mix? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ware

OnTheLawn said:


> ...I guess my question is, what color code nozzle do I go with? Would you have any other recommendations for nozzles/color codes for a 20 psi sprayer like the one I'm getting to tackle future fungicide/herbicide/foliar apps? What would be a good mix? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


If pressure is fixed, nozzle color selection depends entirely on your desired flow/application rate.

My advice would be to use the charts to get somewhere close to where you want to be, then buy a few different nozzles to figure out what you like.

For instance, the Turbo TwinJet looks great on paper, but some find the two spray streams difficult to manage on a hand wand.


----------



## Mardel74

Is probably a very stupid cuestión but I have to ask;the chart where it Says distance in between an from ground(xr 20/20)if I'm using a hand sprayer that means my passes should be 20"apart?I know I can go by eye but I was wondering if apply.
what heads you recommend for next product like air8 or humic,thanks


----------



## bernstem

@Mardel74 Yes, the spray head should be 20 inches above the grass and the passes should be 20 inches apart when using an XR110 spray nozzle. Using mower wheel tracks gets you close enough to 20 inches to make them an easy guide for your spraying. If you are off a bit it will still be fine.


----------



## Collywood

So after reading through a large chunk of this thread, I really want to get a better nozzle to tune in my spraying. However, I have a super cheapo hand pump 1G sprayer with the adjustable cone nozzle, and with less than 2k sqft I don't really want to splurge on another sprayer. Am I kind of SOL and just need a better sprayer to be compatible with teejet nozzles, or will a teejet screw on to any wand (or will with some kind of simple adapter)?


----------



## Collywood

Just to add to my last post, this is the sprayer I have, the #20010
https://www.domyown.com/chapin-surespray-sprayer-gal-20010-p-11480.html

@Ware i actually found your YouTube video on building the DFW wand, which is super helpful, but it still looks like the hose on this little sprayer may not align. I see lots of sprayers have a clear hose as compared to the black hose on mine, which looks more narrow, so I'm not sure if the swivel barb will accept the more narrow hose.

Anyway, just looking for the easiest way to end up with a teejet XR nozzle on the chapin sprayer I linked above, but product manual doesn't have enough detail for me to know if the DFW wand will fit on correctly. Or if I'm just going to end up rebuilding an entire sprayer anyway and better off getting a new one that's already compatible 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## Ware

@Collywood I have not seen a good way to convert one of those cheap Chapin sprayers to use a TeeJet nozzle.

This style Chapin wand accepts TeeJet nozzles.


----------



## Collywood

Ok perfect @Ware , thanks so much. That will be cheaper and less headache than trying to retrofit this tank, and I can upgrade the rest of the wand at a later date if I get to that. Thanks again!


----------



## Ware

Collywood said:


> Ok perfect @Ware , thanks so much. That will be cheaper and less headache than trying to retrofit this tank, and I can upgrade the rest of the wand at a later date if I get to that. Thanks again!


Good plan. I have one of the cheap ones I keep around for spraying non-selectives like glyphosate. So hang onto it - it won't go to waste.


----------



## Mardel74

What nozzle be best for n-ext Products like rugs air8 humic etc ?l have xr &aixr both in red and I was Also looking at the turbo flood jet;any suggestions?


----------



## RubyFired22

Mardel74 said:


> What nozzle be best for n-ext Products like rugs air8 humic etc ?l have xr &aixr both in red and I was Also looking at the turbo flood jet;any suggestions?


I use the AI11004 tip which I think is similar to your AIXR. 
I use it for the coarse spray which is better for soil applied products, which the n-ext products typically are.


----------



## Collywood

Ware said:


> @Collywood I have not seen a good way to convert one of those cheap Chapin sprayers to use a TeeJet nozzle.
> 
> This style Chapin wand accepts TeeJet nozzles.


@Ware thanks again for your help with this. I ordered the 26021xp sprayer you linked to, and also picked up the red 21 psi CF valve to get a steadier spray. I've already emailed chapin about this, but whenever I put the CF valve on I can't get any flow, even though the operating pressure on that sprayer is supposed to be 40-60 psi.

There doesn't seem to be many spots in this install where I could've screwed something up, so I'm hoping it's just a defective CF valve, but figured I'd at least ask the question here in case this is something you've seen before. No worries if not, thanks again for guiding me this far.


----------



## zeroibis

I am surprised to see based on the chart so many using the AI for soil applications vs the two apparent superior options of the TF (Turbo FloodJet) or TTI (Turbo TeeJet Induction)both of which are actually rated for Soil Application and are rated excellent. The TTI appears to be more targeted to higher PSI compared to the TF capping out at 40 in the chart but overall the TTI is producing the largest drops out of any option I have seen. Given this I am surprised that other than in the last page or so the TTI is virtually never mentioned and the TF series is never mentioned. Is there something I am missing about these two tips that make them undesirable?

From what I can see the simplest tip selection appears to be the TTI series for soil applications such as bio-stimulants, fertilizer, and pre-emergent applications and the TT (Turbo TeeJet) for applying everything else. Sure you could get a finer mist on an XR but between drift and more limited usage it would appear that something like the TT would be the simple solution to spraying everything other than soil applications and doing so better than any stock tip your sprayer has already. This would be especially the case I would presume when using a general store weed killer mix that has multiple herbicides together, but perhaps I am not thinking deep enough. Does this make sense or am I crazy?


----------



## nat

@Collywood Having the same problem with the 26021XP sprayer & red 21 psi CF valve. I gave up after 35 pumps and removed the valve. In another thread it was mentioned it needs 40+ pumps which seems crazy. Was Chapin able to help you?


----------



## Collywood

@nat sort of. They actually sent me a new CF valve, tested it right away and it seemed to work (water was able to flow through) so I figured all was good.

Went to use it a couple weeks later and couldn't get anything to flow through. Maybe I left the pump under pressure and that messed it up? I haven't a clue, so I just took it off to spray.

I'll try again with 40+ pumps like you mentioned, but I gotta say I was pumping that thing up to the point I thought it would explode so I don't think that's the issue.


----------



## kk07

I swear I read through a good half of this whole thread. I also watched the youtube video by John Ware 



 Thanks @Ware for putting all these information together.

I think that I got a handle of things (understood what colors meant, was able to read through teejet charts, and I settled on the color that will give me 1 gal/1K sqft coverage at 3 mpg speed). However, to minimize the return of items, can someone please kindly check the following items for their compatibilities between the nozzles, cap&gasket, and quick adapter and they will all fit together?

My objectives are: 
1. To have a quick adapter that will allow me to quickly switch between two different teejet nozzles XR11005 and AIXR11005.
2. To be able to rotate the nozzle to a comfortable orientation by simply twisting the nozzle (at the tip level) without having to adjust/twist the downstream items such as CF valve.

TIA!


----------



## mjh648

Ware said:


> *My Preferences:*
> 
> I prefer an XR TeeJet for products that rely on foliar absorption. Note in the chart above that it is rated 'Excellent' for contact herbicides, fungicides, etc. Smaller droplets are generally considered better for uniform coverage on the plant leaf. However, it is not that great for drift management due to the fine droplet size, so keep that in mind on breezy days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer an AIXR TeeJet (air induction) for soil applied products like pre-emergent and wetting agents. Note in the chart above that it is rated 'Very Good' and 'Excellent' for soil applied and systemic products. It is rated 'Excellent' for drift management due to the coarse droplet size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good compromise between the two is the Turbo TeeJet. They are rated 'Very Good' across the board.


@Ware

Do you still prefer these nozzles?

I'm curious why not use the turbo teejet induction for pre-em since it is excellent for soil applied and drift vs the AIXR which is very good and excellent? Just reading all these posts about these nozzles so I'm sure you know better than me. Maybe it just doesn't make that big of a difference but me not knowing the practicality of this I am just referencing this chart.

Also, XR teejet is excellent for contact but mapping out all my herbicides, insecticides and fungicides it looks like most of them are systemic. Dismiss, certainty, sedgehammer, blindside, propiconazole, thiophanate-methyl, azoxystrobin, and imidacloprid all came back as systemic while the only ones that were contact were celsius and bifenthrin. Turbo teejet induction would also be excellent for systemic and then I could use the XR for contact which has a good rating for drift management or the turbo twinjet which is excellent for contact and very good for drift.


----------



## Ware

mjh648 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My Preferences:*
> 
> I prefer an XR TeeJet for products that rely on foliar absorption. Note in the chart above that it is rated 'Excellent' for contact herbicides, fungicides, etc. Smaller droplets are generally considered better for uniform coverage on the plant leaf. However, it is not that great for drift management due to the fine droplet size, so keep that in mind on breezy days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer an AIXR TeeJet (air induction) for soil applied products like pre-emergent and wetting agents. Note in the chart above that it is rated 'Very Good' and 'Excellent' for soil applied and systemic products. It is rated 'Excellent' for drift management due to the coarse droplet size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good compromise between the two is the Turbo TeeJet. They are rated 'Very Good' across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware
> 
> Do you still prefer these nozzles?
> 
> I'm curious why not use the turbo teejet induction for pre-em since it is excellent for soil applied and drift vs the AIXR which is very good and excellent? Just reading all these posts about these nozzles so I'm sure you know better than me. Maybe it just doesn't make that big of a difference but me not knowing the practicality of this I am just referencing this chart.
> 
> Also, XR teejet is excellent for contact but mapping out all my herbicides, insecticides and fungicides it looks like most of them are systemic. Dismiss, certainty, sedgehammer, blindside, propiconazole, thiophanate-methyl, azoxystrobin, and imidacloprid all came back as systemic while the only ones that were contact were celsius and bifenthrin. Turbo teejet induction would also be excellent for systemic and then I could use the XR for contact which has a good rating for drift management or the turbo twinjet which is excellent for contact and very good for drift.
Click to expand...

Nothing at all wrong with the TTI, but I like the AIXR because it uses the same Quick TeeJet Cap as the XR and TT.

On the contact vs. systemic, I would just note that many systemic herbicides rely on foliar absorption - and smaller droplets are generally considered better for more even coverage on the plant leaf. Systemic products that translocate within the plant may not require complete coverage of the leaf surface, but I think it's worth considering that spray coverage is usually decreased as droplet size is increased - because fewer droplets will be deposited on the plant.

At the end of the day there are hundreds of TeeJet nozzle type and orifice combinations for a reason. Use what works best for you.


----------



## mjh648

@Ware thanks for the feedback.


----------



## mjh648

Should I be overlapping the spray on the XR 110 degree nozzle? Looking at the charts with the spacing it has a little bit of overlap. How do I make sure I am getting enough and not getting too much overlap?


----------



## Ware

mjh648 said:


> Should I be overlapping the spray on the XR 110 degree nozzle? Looking at the charts with the spacing it has a little bit of overlap. How do I make sure I am getting enough and not getting too much overlap?


For 110° nozzles, distance between passes should be equal to your nozzle height off the ground - i.e. if you hold your nozzle 20" off the ground, you should be at 20" between passes.


----------



## ScottW

@mjh648
If you have a 2K lawn I'd imagine you mow with a typical 21" (or thereabouts) mower? If so, you can use your rows as a close-enough guide that's easy to follow. So if you have a single-tip spray setup, make one pass per mowed row. As you walk, keep the tip centered in the middle of the row, or straight over the mower's wheel lines instead if you find that easier (pick one and be consistent). This will give you the correct amount of overlap assuming you're close to 20" tip height. For me, "a little below knee-high" works as a rough guide for height.

I have a dual-nozzle boom on my backpack sprayer, so I make one spray pass that covers two mowed rows, then move two rows sideways for my next spray pass. This is not surgically precise, since two rows for me is really a couple inches shy of 40", but it's close enough that I've never noticed any issues arising from uneven spray coverage.


----------



## mjh648

thanks guys!


----------



## zeroibis

Was looking at getting a Field King 2 gal sprayer for spot spraying but wanted to check that the tips I plan to use make sense. The sprayer outputs 20PSI and I was thinking of getting the:
AIXR11006VP TeeJet Air Induction XR
&
XR8006VS XR TeeJet Extended Range

I went with the AIX for use when I spray things like image which works on the roots and other soil based apps. I figured the XR8006VS would be good for everything else.

I was also thinking about buying the quick change caps but I am confused as to what to get.

What do you all think?


----------



## UltimateLawn

I've typically used TurboJet's for soil absorption and XR's for foilage applications. Sometimes I'll use the AIXR's when I'm looking for something a bit in between.

I have the quick change caps and yes, it is really a good approach. You have to pay a bit extra for the sleeves that hold the jet, but you only need a couple of them. Watch out as some of the tees have different caps that the nozzles slip into, so there are some options. Check the TeeJet nozzle catalog for clarity around part numbers.

I must say, it is weird and all, but spraying is one of the most enjoyable parts of my lawn care. I'm a nerd when it comes to the math and I make it way more complex than it needs to be! Of course my neighbors look at me funny with the backpack sprayer and the personal protection (glasses, masks, etc.). One thing is for sure...it scares the locals from having their pets leave their droppings on my lawn.


----------



## Ware

zeroibis said:


> Was looking at getting a Field King 2 gal sprayer for spot spraying but wanted to check that the tips I plan to use make sense. The sprayer outputs 20PSI and I was thinking of getting the:
> AIXR11006VP TeeJet Air Induction XR
> &
> XR8006VS XR TeeJet Extended Range
> 
> I went with the AIX for use when I spray things like image which works on the roots and other soil based apps. I figured the XR8006VS would be good for everything else.
> 
> I was also thinking about buying the quick change caps but I am confused as to what to get.
> 
> What do you all think?


I would probably sub the XR8006VS with a XR11006VS - sticking with 110-degree nozzles for coverage consistency.


----------



## reconstyle

Well, I just spent almost two hours looking at the teejet catalog and reading through this thread. At this point I have more questions than I started with and I'm definitely way overthinking this...

I have the ryobi 2gal battery sprayer on the way, I mainly spray Bifen XTS, n-ext (Humic and RGS), Celsius, Certainty, and Prodiamine. I'm trying to keep this as simple as possible for myself. But I see since most people using pump sprayers @ 20psi are going with the red tips, which are listed at .63 gallons per 1,000sqft at 3mph, should I go with the purple tips which are .70gal per 1k sqft @ 60psi?


----------



## itsmejson

I have one of these Husqvarna 2 gal sprayers. And just ordered some teejet tips. Does anyone know which CF valve I need to get to use with this sprayer?


----------



## Prospect

I cant' seem to get my nozzle and strainer on at the same time. 
Do I remove the washer and just use the strainer? 
Does the strainer rubber act as the washer?


----------



## UltimateLawn

So I just put together my DFW Wand. Looks good. What is the hose that most people are using for the hookups between tank and wand?

I've seen a variety of hoses online, but some are too stiff, others too flexible, some are transparent, others are not, some may not be chemical safe.


----------



## Ware

Prospect said:


> I cant' seem to get my nozzle and strainer on at the same time.
> Do I remove the washer and just use the strainer?
> Does the strainer rubber act as the washer?


It should work with the Quick Cap rubber washer.


----------



## Ware

UltimateLawn said:


> So I just put together my DFW Wand. Looks good. What is the hose that most people are using for the hookups between tank and wand?
> 
> I've seen a variety of hoses online, but some are too stiff, others too flexible, some are transparent, others are not, some may not be chemical safe.


I'm not too picky. I've used the clear braided stuff and regular black hose. I would just go to a farm store like Tractor Supply or Atwoods where you can put your hands on it and pick what you like. The clear hose seems like it would make the most sense, but I've found it tends to stain yellow after spraying a lot of Prodiamine.


----------



## Prospect

Ware said:


> Prospect said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant' seem to get my nozzle and strainer on at the same time.
> Do I remove the washer and just use the strainer?
> Does the strainer rubber act as the washer?
> 
> 
> 
> It should work with the Quick Cap rubber washer.
Click to expand...

I thinking I don't use the nozzle washer with the "self retaining" strainer


----------



## Ware

Prospect said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prospect said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant' seem to get my nozzle and strainer on at the same time.
> Do I remove the washer and just use the strainer?
> Does the strainer rubber act as the washer?
> 
> 
> 
> It should work with the Quick Cap rubber washer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thinking I don't use the nozzle washer with the "self retaining" strainer
Click to expand...

Yep, you're right. I haven't seen those.


----------



## TLFU

What is a good nozzle tip to spray insecticide in your lawn and outside/around the house/doors/windows/etc?


----------



## CenlaLowell

TLFU said:


> What is a good nozzle tip to spray insecticide in your lawn and outside/around the house/doors/windows/etc?


I use TT11004 for that, but I also use those same nozzles for everything except post emergents.


----------



## TLFU

CenlaLowell said:


> TLFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a good nozzle tip to spray insecticide in your lawn and outside/around the house/doors/windows/etc?
> 
> 
> 
> I use TT11004 for that, but I also use those same nozzles for everything except post emergents.
Click to expand...

Nice! And for post I'm guessing you use XR?


----------



## CenlaLowell

TLFU said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a good nozzle tip to spray insecticide in your lawn and outside/around the house/doors/windows/etc?
> 
> 
> 
> I use TT11004 for that, but I also use those same nozzles for everything except post emergents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! And for post I'm guessing you use XR?
Click to expand...

You know it!!!


----------



## poorredman

Greetings, I just ordered teejet parts to modify my Northstar tow behind sprayer. When I put the nozzle and cap together on the body, I notice the nozzle slit is not parallel to the body orientation.

Double checked that I ordered the correct caps. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Ware

poorredman said:


> Greetings, I just ordered teejet parts to modify my Northstar tow behind sprayer. When I put the nozzle and cap together on the body, I notice the nozzle slit is not parallel to the body orientation.
> 
> Double checked that I ordered the correct caps. Am I doing something wrong?


Welcome to TLF!

The TeeJet Quick Caps have the proper angle built in so adjacent overlapping spray streams do not interfere with each other.


----------



## poorredman

Thank you for the quick reply and information. Makes sense for precision uniformity. Look forward to giving them a try this week. Appreciate the wealth on knowledge on this site.


----------



## Pascal-lawn

I've bought the XR11004-VS to apply my post emergent herbicide. while the 110° angle makes it great for broadcast spray i'm having a hard time with spot spraying. Unless my nozzle is almost touching the weed leaf , I get a ~1 feet band every time I pull the trigger. any recommendation on how to get a "tighter" band for spot spraying ?


----------



## Ware

Pascal-lawn said:


> I've bought the XR11004-VS to apply my post emergent herbicide. while the 110° angle makes it great for broadcast spray i'm having a hard time with spot spraying. Unless my nozzle is almost touching the weed leaf , I get a ~1 feet band every time I pull the trigger. any recommendation on how to get a "tighter" band for spot spraying ?


When spot spraying with a selective herbicide, your technique (nozzle height, etc.) should really be the same as if you were broadcast spraying. The only difference is you're not spraying the whole lawn. This way your calibration remains the same. If spot spraying with a non-selective herbicide, you may be better off with an adjustable cone type nozzle.


----------



## Pascal-lawn

@Ware My bad, I should of said it was for selective herbicide (Q4). My 24v 4GL chapin came with a brass adjustable nozzle so I might give it a try.

In the Q4 label under "spot treatment" they use the rate of 2.6-3.0Fl oz per 1000 sq feet (in a minimum of 1 gallon of water). I presume i would still need to do the regular calibration process to understand my output of material per x amount of seconds (to stay within the label ratios) ?


----------



## Ware

Pascal-lawn said:


> @Ware My bad, I should of said it was for selective herbicide (Q4). My 24v 4GL chapin came with a brass adjustable nozzle so I might give it a try.
> 
> In the Q4 label under "spot treatment" they use the rate of 2.6-3.0Fl oz per 1000 sq feet (in a minimum of 1 gallon of water). I presume i would still need to do the regular calibration process to understand my output of material per x amount of seconds (to stay within the label ratios) ?


I think you may have misinterpreted what I said above. I would not use an adjustable nozzle with a selective herbicide. I would use my TeeJet nozzle to spot spray, maintaining my calibration. That makes your label rate of 2.6-3.0 fl oz per 1000 sq feet (in a minimum of 1 gallon of water) easy. For me, the only difference between spot spraying and blanket spraying with a selective herbicide is when I release the trigger.


----------



## Pascal-lawn

@Ware ok that make sense. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## dleonard11122

I just got done my DFW Wand and I've gotten bit by the bug of wanting to improve my spraying.

I know a lot of folks have modded their Northstar tow behind sprayers to use teejet nozzles. From all of the ones I've seen though, they've had to add some PVC to change the mounting orientation of the nozzle to face downward to work with the teejet nozzles. Has anyone utilized a nozzle that sprays 90° to it's mounting orientation (I think the floodjets, and maybe turfjets do this?) To be able to re-use the original mounting locations?


----------



## Notchy

Do you have a pic to show?


----------



## CenlaLowell

dleonard11122 said:


> I just got done my DFW Wand and I've gotten bit by the bug of wanting to improve my spraying.
> 
> I know a lot of folks have modded their Northstar tow behind sprayers to use teejet nozzles. From all of the ones I've seen though, they've had to add some PVC to change the mounting orientation of the nozzle to face downward to work with the teejet nozzles. Has anyone utilized a nozzle that sprays 90° to it's mounting orientation (I think the floodjets, and maybe turfjets do this?) To be able to re-use the original mounting locations?


Doubtful. Teejets need a 1:1 when installing so those two original nozzles are to far apart.


----------



## dleonard11122

CenlaLowell said:


> dleonard11122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got done my DFW Wand and I've gotten bit by the bug of wanting to improve my spraying.
> 
> I know a lot of folks have modded their Northstar tow behind sprayers to use teejet nozzles. From all of the ones I've seen though, they've had to add some PVC to change the mounting orientation of the nozzle to face downward to work with the teejet nozzles. Has anyone utilized a nozzle that sprays 90° to it's mounting orientation (I think the floodjets, and maybe turfjets do this?) To be able to re-use the original mounting locations?
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful. Teejets need a 1:1 when installing so those two original nozzles are to far apart.
Click to expand...

Oh, that makes sense and explains why so many add a 3rd tee jet nozzle in the middle. Appreciate your writeups on your mods by the way!


----------



## CenlaLowell

dleonard11122 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dleonard11122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got done my DFW Wand and I've gotten bit by the bug of wanting to improve my spraying.
> 
> I know a lot of folks have modded their Northstar tow behind sprayers to use teejet nozzles. From all of the ones I've seen though, they've had to add some PVC to change the mounting orientation of the nozzle to face downward to work with the teejet nozzles. Has anyone utilized a nozzle that sprays 90° to it's mounting orientation (I think the floodjets, and maybe turfjets do this?) To be able to re-use the original mounting locations?
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful. Teejets need a 1:1 when installing so those two original nozzles are to far apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that makes sense and explains why so many add a 3rd tee jet nozzle in the middle. Appreciate your writeups on your mods by the way!
Click to expand...

Glad I could be helpful


----------



## rascalson

Thanks for all great information in these threads. I recently purchased a Husqvarna 4gal backpack pump sprayer. Plan to purchase and use TT11003(spot spray) TT11004 (any wind at all) and XR11004(calm days). My question is would a 29psi CF valve be ok and if so does anyone know if the stock spray wand with the Husqvarna is 11/16"?


----------



## mjh648

Just depends on how fast or slow you want to be walking and how much product you want to put down per 1000SF.

I got the XR11004-VS with my 4 gallon field king 190328 and 29PSI OESCO CF Valve and with my normal pace I feel like I'm putting out maybe 0.8 gallon water per K. I could move up to the XR11005 which will put out more product or I could get the 43.5 PSI CF Valve to try to get close to 1 g/K but that will result in more hand pumping so I maybe just keep the slow and steady approach.

https://www.teejet.com/CMSImages/TEEJET/documents/catalogs/broadcast_nozzles.pdf#page=6


----------



## UltimateLawn

IMHO...it helps to find your standard pace of walking and adjust the combination of pressure and nozzle to fit the application. That helps keep it as predictably accurate as possible. Of course that means more TeeJet nozzles to purchase. The collection will grow on you as part of the addiction!


----------



## rascalson

mjh648 said:


> Just depends on how fast or slow you want to be walking and how much product you want to put down per 1000SF.
> 
> I got the XR11004-VS with my 4 gallon field king 190328 and 29PSI OESCO CF Valve and with my normal pace I feel like I'm putting out maybe 0.8 gallon water per K. I could move up to the XR11005 which will put out more product or I could get the 43.5 PSI CF Valve to try to get close to 1 g/K but that will result in more hand pumping so I maybe just keep the slow and steady approach.
> 
> https://www.teejet.com/CMSImages/TEEJET/documents/catalogs/broadcast_nozzles.pdf#page=6


Thank you! That is my sprayer but with the Husqvarna label. Was the size for the cf 11/16"?


----------



## mjh648

@rascalson 3/8 BSP which is different from the standard 3/8 NPT so be careful when throwing together adapters. The CF Valve should fit right on the end of the wand. Took me 3 different CF thread sizes to figure that one out and Field King was NO help.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Is anybody else out there collecting these TeeJet nozzles? It's almost like a baseball card collection when I was younger with some nozzles being harder to find! 

In my quest for the 'perfect spray application', I seem to have collected almost the full series of XR, XRC, AIXR, AIC and Turbo Floodjets.

Anyone else addicted to these? :lol:


----------



## playloud

After reviewing this entire thread, then taking a nap, I see the discussion centers around 20-40 psi pressure. Maybe I bought too much, but my new sprayer is a FlowZone Typhoon Dual Speed, with a MINIMUM setting of 70 psi. So far I have been using a custom rainhead nozzle, as proposed by Lawn Ginja, but I'm not sure that is getting me the best coverage, plus some of the N-ext products are little thick for that nozzle.

Reviewing the TeeJet nozzle charts, it seems that 70 psi would be pushing me to finer droplets, or for "Course" droplets I am over 2 gallons per 1k sq feet, which equals many refills.

Mainly applying fertilizer, bio-stimulants, prodiamine and some perimeter pest control.

Would a dual nozzle be something that can take advantage of higher psi and widen my coverage, while keeping larger droplets?


----------



## Automate

The 70 psi is probably deadhead pressure. See this quote from the FlowZone FAQ



> What is the difference between the Typhoon and Cyclone sprayers?
> The difference between the Typhoon and Cyclone units lie in the pump and battery. The Typhoon has a maximum *deadhead* pressure of 115 psi and a 5.2Ah Lithium-ion Battery. The Cyclone, on the other hand, has a maximum *deadhead* pressure of 60 psi and a 2.6Ah Lithium-ion Battery.


This means the pressure when the nozzle is shut and no liquid is flowing. When liquid is flowing the pumps usually can not build as much pressure.

You could verify the actual pressure by adding a gauge to your wand.


----------



## Ware

+1, pressure ratings are usually at no flow and flow ratings (gpm) are usually at no pressure/open flow. Where you operate will be somewhere in between, along the pump curve.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Question fellas I'm using my trailer sprayer with TT1104 and XRC11004 
but I'm wondering if anyone is running different nozzles what experience do you have???


----------



## pennstater2005

Found these at Rural King. Whole display of TeeJets. My wife left and eventually came back later.



I rescued these ones and brought them home.


----------



## MrJangles82

First and foremost, thank you for all the informative information that has been provided in this thread!

Question: Is/are there any other components I need to purchase in addition to the tips themselves to ensure proper operation? CV? Strainer? Mesh? Adapter?
My understanding from what I've read is that the TeeJet tips are pretty much plug and play with the Ryobi 4 gallon battery powered sprayer and no adapters required. But I'm not 100% and would like to confirm!

To provide some context, I recently decided to take on all landscaping duties. I was previously just doing the basics like mowing, weed whacking, and pulling random weeds. Was paying local landscaper to do the fert, pre-M, weed app, etc.. Now I am doing everything! I recently purchased the Ryobi 4 gallon battery powered sprayer to do my liquid applications. This past weekend i did some practice runs with just water before doing actual applications. At max pressure (which is, according to Ryobi, 60 PSI) and a moderate walking pace, i was able to consistently do 1 gallon every 1k sqft.

As several others have mentioned, the included tip puts out a very misty spray. 
Please note, I will be using this Ryobi sprayer for every liquid application except for weed and grass killer. Going to use a 2 gallon HDX pump sprayer for lethal weed and grass killer (driveway and fence lines) as I'm OCD about cleaning things but simply don't want to risk using lethal chemicals in same container as RGS, hydretain, fert (i.e. "healthy" applications) and more mild chemical applications like fungicide, insecticide, and regular weed killer.

So, after reading through this thread and attempting to digest all the information, i have narrowed down my choices to the following TeeJet tips:
- TTI11004-VP Turbo TeeJet Induction Flat
- TT11004-VP Turbo TeeJet Wide Angle Flat
- XR11004-VS XR TeeJet Extended Range
- AIXR11004VP TeeJet Air Induction XR

*All red color and requiring 50 mesh*

I figured that since my applications will include both foliar and soil applications as well as liquids that are thicker (i.e. N-Ext products - currently RGS and Air8), I'd need tip like the AIXR and/or TT as an in-between AIXR and XR.

Looking for recommendations on tips as well as if any other parts needed in order to work properly with the Ryobi and stock wand. 
- Should I get different colored tips for diversity?
- Do the tips come with the needed 50 mesh or I do need to purchase separately?
- Any other parts/adapters needed with tips for the Ryobi?
- Out of the 2 turbo TeeJets I listed, is Induction better than regular TT? Or for entirely different functions/purposes?
- I'd probably have my bases covered with 3 tips - XR, TT, and AIXR. Or maybe that is overkill. Please advise or correct me if I'm entirely in the wrong and should go with different tips!

Thank you very much in advance and apologies in advance for my amateur-ness! Cheers!


----------



## UltimateLawn

@MrJangles82 , great to hear you are starting your 'do it myself' lawn journey. It will be tough but very rewarding.

You have quite a number of questions here, so I will start with one recommendation…

Don't get stuck on the 1,000ft2 have to be 1 gallon of liquid. There is a lot to the calculations, but keep in mind that water is the _carrier for the active ingredient_ not the active ingredient. You can spray 1, 2, or 100 gallons of water for a 1,000 ft2 area if you choose.

Part of the concept here is what is an appropriate dilution ration of active ingredient to water. Some things are intended to be applied at the soil which requires more water and a larger droplet size or at least watering in. Some are best applied on the foliage so that implies a fine mist application. It does depend on what you are applying.

I would start with measuring what your normal walking speed is to spray your yard per 1,000 ft2. That will set the basis of what the flow rate needs to be for both a soil app and a foliage app. From that number you can figure out how many ounces you need for a specific minute then work it from there.

If your Ryobi has an adjustable pressure then that can help, but keep in mind that droplet size changes with pressure changes. I ended up just buying the entire nozzle set for each different series that I use. The poly nozzles cost around $4 each so it should be too costly. That way you can set the timing, the volume of water/ingredient mix, and the most effective app based on the ingredient.

Hope that helps!

Also, it might be a good idea to start a lawn journal so you can share your journey with images and get feedback from others as you progress along.


----------



## MrJangles82

Thank you @UltimateLawn ! And thank you for your quick reply!

Yes! The Ryobi 4 gallon has adjustable pressure! Wheel on the side that rotate to first turn on the sprayer and then effectively choose desired pressure.

Right, good point about dilution. Mentally stuck on it at the moment since all I've applied thus far are RGS and Air8 and the 1k sqft per gallon recommendation by LCN. I'll be sure to adjust dilution accordingly per each product's respective directions.

So, determine walking speed to spray 1k sqft and consequently the ounces needed per minute (for both soil app and foliage app), And so applications that need a lot less water dilution, reduce the sprayer pressure so i can maintain my regular walking speed while still applying recommended product dosage per 1k sqft.

By entire nozzle set, for example, you mean buy every color of each tip (i.e. XR, TT, AIXR), correct?

Yes, I downloaded someone else's lawn planner (sorry, can't remember whose) and spent several hours this past weekend inputting everything into the Excel file! So, will be tracking everything in the various tabs so i can hopefully determine what is and isn't working. And each season/year adjust accordingly!

Thanks again for the quick reply and helpful info! Hopefully someone can confirm if TeeJet nozzles plug and play with Ryobi sprayer and if need to purchase any additional parts (like mesh, strainer, adapter, etc.).
Cheers!


----------



## UltimateLawn

Yes, every color. No need for a lot of sets, so I can recommend the XR for fine mist and AIXR for larger droplets. You may also want to look at the XRC and AIC lines as they are the same as the XR and AIXR but they are in a single quick connect cap. I prefer those lines.

Also I tend to spray at higher pressure since the droplets are more like spraying paint. Having the full nozzle set will give you the option to run at a higher pressure and targeting the flow rate to meet your walking pace and considering the total volume of the mix.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MrJangles82

Thanks @UltimateLawn, that makes sense. I'll take a look at the quick connect options. Thank you!


----------



## ZachUA

Has anyone noticed their XR red spraying in an uneven pattern? I finished up spraying pgr recently and when I was rinsing out the tank and spraying plain water just cleaning out the lines, I noticed a dead spot in the spray pattern and it was spraying heavier to the left of that spot. I took the jet out and looked at it but could not see anything blocking the outlet. I washed it with the hose on both sides and put it back in, same result with the pattern. I am using a chapin battery operated backpack sprayer. The battery was nearly full. Didn't appear to be a pressure issue.


----------



## Ware

ZachUA said:


> Has anyone noticed their XR red spraying in an uneven pattern? I finished up spraying pgr recently and when I was rinsing out the tank and spraying plain water just cleaning out the lines, I noticed a dead spot in the spray pattern and it was spraying heavier to the left of that spot. I took the jet out and looked at it but could not see anything blocking the outlet. I washed it with the hose on both sides and put it back in, same result with the pattern. I am using a chapin battery operated backpack sprayer. The battery was nearly full. Didn't appear to be a pressure issue.


Sounds like a clogged or damaged nozzle orifice. Nozzles are sort of considered a consumable. It's a good idea to keep a spare.


----------



## Deltahedge

Before I order $75 worth of tri or quad Multi Nozzle Bodies, I thought I would ask here first. Has anyone added a Teejet nozzle body to a 41 gallon Northstar sprayer yet? I am kind of assuming it will slide right into this square.



Edit: It looks like most of the multi-nozzle bodies have a taller height between the boom attachment point (square) and the hose barbs, which may not allow it to fit inside the C channel of the Northstar boom.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Deltahedge said:


> Before I order $75 worth of tri or quad Multi Nozzle Bodies, I thought I would ask here first. Has anyone added a Teejet nozzle body to a 41 gallon Northstar sprayer yet? I am kind of assuming it will slide right into this square.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It looks like most of the multi-nozzle bodies have a taller height between the boom attachment point (square) and the hose barbs, which may not allow it to fit inside the C channel of the Northstar boom.


My spray bodies look bigger than that. So you probably will have to run a PVC boom or something similar


----------



## ZachUA

Ware said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed their XR red spraying in an uneven pattern? I finished up spraying pgr recently and when I was rinsing out the tank and spraying plain water just cleaning out the lines, I noticed a dead spot in the spray pattern and it was spraying heavier to the left of that spot. I took the jet out and looked at it but could not see anything blocking the outlet. I washed it with the hose on both sides and put it back in, same result with the pattern. I am using a chapin battery operated backpack sprayer. The battery was nearly full. Didn't appear to be a pressure issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a clogged or damaged nozzle orifice. Nozzles are sort of considered a consumable. It's a good idea to keep a spare.
Click to expand...

Good to know. I went ahead and ordered 3 today.


----------



## jpos34

I currently use the red turbo tee jet when spraying my PGR. I have the Chapin 20v backpack sprayer. I feel like I'm walking at a snails pace in order to achieve the 1g/1k. What nozzle do you recommend I change to in order to be able to speed up my walking? the Gray or white? Xr8006 or Xr8008? or would you just figure on trying to achieve a .5 gal per 1k. And let the 4 gallons cover 8k instead of the 4k


----------



## Ware

jpos34 said:


> I currently use the red turbo tee jet when spraying my PGR. I have the Chapin 20v backpack sprayer. I feel like I'm walking at a snails pace in order to achieve the 1g/1k. What nozzle do you recommend I change to in order to be able to speed up my walking? the Gray or white? Xr8006 or Xr8008? or would you just figure on trying to achieve a .5 gal per 1k. And let the 4 gallons cover 8k instead of the 4k


Red -04 nozzles flow 0.4 GPM @ 40 PSI.

Gray -06 nozzles flow 0.6 GPM @ 40 PSI.

White -08 nozzles flow 0.8 GPM @ 40 PSI.

There are a lot of variables to consider, but as a general guide I would say if you are wanting to put down twice as much as you are now, you would want to go with the white -08 nozzle. If you are wanting to put down 50% more than you are now, you would go with a gray -06 nozzle.


----------



## jpos34

Ware said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I currently use the red turbo tee jet when spraying my PGR. I have the Chapin 20v backpack sprayer. I feel like I'm walking at a snails pace in order to achieve the 1g/1k. What nozzle do you recommend I change to in order to be able to speed up my walking? the Gray or white? Xr8006 or Xr8008? or would you just figure on trying to achieve a .5 gal per 1k. And let the 4 gallons cover 8k instead of the 4k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red -04 nozzles flow 0.4 GPM @ 40 PSI.
> 
> Gray -06 nozzles flow 0.6 GPM @ 40 PSI.
> 
> White -08 nozzles flow 0.8 GPM @ 40 PSI.
> 
> There are a lot of variables to consider, but as a general guide I would say if you are wanting to put down twice as much as you are now, you would want to go with the white -08 nozzle. If you are wanting to put down 50% more than you are now, you would go with a gray -06 nozzle.
Click to expand...

I went ahead and ordered both and ill see what I like best


----------



## Thick n Dense

Guys - do we have a nozzle that can handle gritty potash or gritty humic acid ?

Would I need a new sprayer as well ?


----------



## Ware

Thick n Dense said:


> Guys - do we have a nozzle that can handle gritty potash or gritty humic acid ?
> 
> Would I need a new sprayer as well ?


Maybe a FloodJet style nozzle.


----------



## UltimateLawn

I use the Turbo Floodjets and they work great!

If you go with the larger nozzle sizes it will pretty much push anything through without a clog. Keep in mind that it will also burn through your sprayer tank mix volume.

With the largest Floodjet tip I have, I can cover 5,000 ft² on 2ea 4 gallon fills. It helps to have a variable pressure pump as well in case you need to slow the psi and rate down.


----------



## Redeyeback

Hey guys and gals,
I have a few Teejet Flood VS tips, think I have blue, brown, and maybe green? Really only use the blue. Chart says its 0.71 GPM and at 5mph just under 1gal/k at 20psi using the FieldKing 2gal battery sprayer.

I'm wondering which is best for post emergent applications on St.Aug. larger droplet = less drift, but not sure if I'm getting enough coverage. Was unaware with these nozzles you need 30% overlap. Would switching to AI Turbo Twins be better? Should I go for the yellow and get 0.15gpm output and just make multiple passes for more thorough coverage?


----------



## Bombers

What kind of postE? Foliar, systematic? 
https://www.teejet.com/spray_application/nozzles.aspx
I like the Turbo Teejet and use it for everything


----------



## San

The chart in Bombers link says the same thing, but this pocket guide has a pretty handy simple overview: https://www.teejet.com/CMSImages/TEEJET/documents/bulletins/spray-application/LI-TJ245-EN_SprayTips-UK_A5-lo-res.pdf


----------



## Ware

@Redeyeback I merged this with the big TeeJet thread.

@San that is a great graphic - nice find!


----------



## CoachLarry

Deltahedge said:


> Before I order $75 worth of tri or quad Multi Nozzle Bodies, I thought I would ask here first. Has anyone added a Teejet nozzle body to a 41 gallon Northstar sprayer yet? I am kind of assuming it will slide right into this square.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It looks like most of the multi-nozzle bodies have a taller height between the boom attachment point (square) and the hose barbs, which may not allow it to fit inside the C channel of the Northstar boom.


Not multi, but these fit fine on that boom.


----------



## Deltahedge

To follow up on this. I went ahead and bought the teejet dry boom multi-nozzle bodies, and they fit perfectly in the boom on the 41 gallon Northstar sprayer.



I also added the chemsaver manual shutoff valves so that I can shut each one of them off individually if I choose.


----------



## Ware

Deltahedge said:


> To follow up on this. I went ahead and bought the teejet dry boom multi-nozzle bodies, and they fit perfectly in the boom on the 41 gallon Northstar sprayer.
> 
> 
> 
> I also added the chemsaver manual shutoff valves so that I can shut each one of them off individually if I choose.


Very nice. I'm jealous of those rotating nozzle bodies. :thumbup:


----------



## Deltahedge

I should note that the manual shutoff check valves are not needed for this setup. They work great. But this specific nozzle body has a shut-off position in between each of the 3 nozzle positions and it doesn't leak as far as I can tell when in the off position. So, when I want to shut a specific nozzle off, I will most likely just rotate the nozzle holder plate instead of tighten down the check valve.


----------



## jha4aamu

Deltahedge said:


> I should note that the manual shutoff check valves are not needed for this setup. They work great. But this specific nozzle body has a shut-off position in between each of the 3 nozzle positions and it doesn't leak as far as I can tell when in the off position. So, when I want to shut a specific nozzle off, I will most likely just rotate the nozzle holder plate instead of tighten down the check valve.


Do you have a part number for that? Id like to add that to my spreadermate setup


----------



## bhutchinson87

On the subject of spraying the outside of the house for pest control, I would like to spray second floor eaves from the ground. I've tried using the adjustable conical tip, but it can only spray effectively so far. Does anyone have experience with TeeJet's StreamJet nozzle?


----------



## Deltahedge

jha4aamu said:


> Do you have a part number for that? Id like to add that to my spreadermate setup




They also have 3/8ths inlet hose barb as an option, but it isn't listed in the catalogue for some reason.

They have a lot more multi nozzle body styles available, but I needed this style to fit inside the C-channel on my boom.


----------



## UltimateLawn

bhutchinson87 said:


> On the subject of spraying the outside of the house for pest control, I would like to spray second floor eaves from the ground. I've tried using the adjustable conical tip, but it can only spray effectively so far. Does anyone have experience with TeeJet's StreamJet nozzle?


@bhutchinson87 , not yet. I would be very interested in hearing about your results with it.


----------



## Deltahedge

I have done some testing and have concluded that adding check-valve nozzles to your sprayer setup might make priming the pump much more difficult. On my 5 nozzle setup, I plan on making a 3 valve on the hand wand outlet (Line Off, Bypass, Hand wand On). The bypass setting would also help agitate the tank, but I already have agitation from the regulator once the pump is primed.


----------



## UltimateLawn

@Deltahedge, my experiences with the TeeJet 5psi check valve with mesh show that they are unreliable and often sieze up preventing flow. I'm pretty much eliminated them from use and wouldn't recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Deltahedge

UltimateLawn said:


> @Deltahedge, my experiences with the TeeJet 5psi check valve with mesh show that they are unreliable and often sieze up preventing flow. I'm pretty much eliminated them from use and wouldn't recommend them to anyone.


I don't have that issue. The problem with the check valves and priming is that the outlet line of the pump has to build pressure in it at the same time the pump is struggling to prime. I have the check valves that are built into my multi-nozzle bodies.


----------



## CDR

For the new Ryobi Backpack Sprayer, is there really anything one needs to do special to use these better nozzles or simply get the conversion couple and one is good to go with the supplied wand.

Upgrading the wand is probably a good idea eventually I would imagine and then these nozzles would work with the better wand.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Can someone recommend me a TeeJet for foliar-fungicide applicator when spraying roses/shrubs - 2 Gallon Handheld. ?


----------



## UltimateLawn

mobiledynamics said:


> Can someone recommend me a TeeJet for foliar-fungicide applicator when spraying roses/shrubs - 2 Gallon Handheld. ?


XR8004 is a good place to start. Fine mist and a more directed 80° width whereas others are at 110°.


----------



## nameless

I just ordered the DFW wand and these tips for the usual lawn products.


----------



## UltimateLawn

Great order@nameless !


----------



## Redeyeback

Was reading a few older posts on AI nozzles. Someone commented they ran a CF valve at 21psi and were getting fine droplets and drift. Found this article to be super informative on the topic and figured it could help. Two things worth mentioning...

https://grdc.com.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0025/234664/3.GRDC_SM3_Nozzle-design-and-Function.pdf

1. *Page 13* Reducing surfact tension, such as in use of surfactants, will reduce droplet size. 
2. *Page 16/17* While AIXR nozzles can be operated at lower psi than AI, they typically will need a minimum pressure of 29psi - 43psi for the Venturi air induction to work.

Anyone happen to notice issues with AI or AIXR under low pressure?

Also, I've only seen it mentioned once in all my googling, but TeeJet mentioned the following:

"Using pre-orifice nozzles:
• Flat fan versions operate at pressures from 15 to 90 PSI (1 to 6 bar),
require a minimum of 30% overlap on the edge of each spray pattern
and should be mounted so the preset spray angle is directed away
from the direction of travel."

Does this make any nozzle with a pre-orifice ineffective when backpack spraying?


----------



## jasonbraswell

bhutchinson87 said:


> On the subject of spraying the outside of the house for pest control, I would like to spray second floor eaves from the ground. I've tried using the adjustable conical tip, but it can only spray effectively so far. Does anyone have experience with TeeJet's StreamJet nozzle?


I am looking for something to handle the same type of task spraying 2nd story. 
Did you order this one and use it yet?


----------



## g-man

@bhutchinson87 @jasonbraswell This is what you need for that - >  B&G sprayer.


----------



## jasonbraswell

g-man said:


> @bhutchinson87 @jasonbraswell This is what you need for that - >  B&G sprayer.


I am not following you...?
Need a power tip to reach 2nd story from the ground to spray exterior home eaves.


----------



## kolbasz

What is a typical good and advised usage for the flood jets?

TeeJet TF-VS5 Turbo for instance?


----------



## UltimateLawn

@kolbasz , I use it in a high flow rate apps like liquid ferts and bio stimulants. Also when I'm intentionally or according to label having a low dilution rate.

Of all my TeeJet nozzles the TF's have the most soil contact potentials.


----------



## Pemt13

Sorry if this was asked already, but what Teejet tip is best for spraying fungicide (azoxy and prop)? These are both systemic fungicides, but I assume uptake through foliar app.? Or am I wrong on that.


----------



## Monocot Master

The AIXR tips are hard to beat IMO. I have used these and the XR's, but the AIXR has become my favorite for everything that I spray. Which includes fungicides, herbicides, insecticides and fertilizer.

https://www.teejet.com/AIXR


----------



## Ware

Monocot Master said:


> The AIXR tips are hard to beat IMO. I have used these and the XR's, but the AIXR has become my favorite for everything that I spray. Which includes fungicides, insecticides and fertilizer.
> 
> https://www.teejet.com/AIXR


Same. I get more breeze at my new house, so I've been running AIXR's for everything.


----------



## Johnl445

Is there a noticeable difference between the visiflo flat spray tip vs the XR extended range flat spray tip. It says that the visiflo has tapered edge spray pattern. Not sure what that means. Thanks


----------



## Ware

Johnl445 said:


> Is there a noticeable difference between the visiflo flat spray tip vs the XR extended range flat spray tip. It says that the visiflo has tapered edge spray pattern. Not sure what that means. Thanks


I think the primary difference between the TP series flat spray tips and the XR/XRC series extended range flat spray tips is the extended range ones are designed to operate with a wider range of spray pressures. VisiFlo just means that the polymer is color coded to the flow rate.


----------



## Johnl445

Hello guys, I'm currently using a pre made 4 nozzle boom, the nozzles are spaced only at 14". I'm using xr11004. I hold the boom 14" off the ground. Everything that I read on nozzle spacing is recommended 20 inches between nozzles. I'm debating on purchasing a three nozzle boom with the correct 20" spacing. Both booms will have a similar length, Will the spray coverage have a noticeable difference/ better pattern than the 14" boom.


----------



## Ware

Johnl445 said:


> Hello guys, I'm currently using a pre made 4 nozzle boom, the nozzles are spaced only at 14". I'm using xr11004. I hold the boom 14" off the ground. Everything that I read on nozzle spacing is recommended 20 inches between nozzles. I'm debating on purchasing a three nozzle boom with the correct 20" spacing. Both booms will have a similar length, Will the spray coverage have a noticeable difference/ better pattern than the 14" boom.


The recommended 20" spacing for 110° nozzles is with a 20" spray height. As long as you are maintaining the 1:1 ratio (14" spacing and 14" spray height) you are fine.


----------



## Monocot Master

That's how I ran my Chapin boom. Nozzle spacing was something like 17" on that. It worked perfectly fine at 17" off the ground. I have since replaced it with a Jacto two nozzle boom that has the 20" spacing.


----------



## Johnl445

Ok guys, my pump feels maxed out (70psi not sure the gpm) pushing product through 4 blue xr11004 nozzle. I might change the setup to 3 nozzle set up.


----------



## nineback

I'm trying to get my hands around the nozzle chart when using a single nozzle. Let's say at 3mph the nozzle will put out 1 gallon/1000sf.

3 mph X 5280 = 15840 feet/hour

15840 / 60 = 264 feet/min

1000sf/264 ft = 3.78 feet (spray width)

So it seems to me that the charts are based on a coverage of roughly 4 feet wide. With a single nozzle each pass is only 20 inches from the previous. With this overlap you will not get anywhere near a 4 foot wide path so I am not sure how you will get the 1 gal/1000sf given this overlap? Tell me where I have screwed up.

Tom


----------



## DannyBoy2k

@nineback, based on units, I'm not sure your last equation works. You dropped the "min" in 264 feet/min.
1000 ft*ft * (1 min / 264 ft) = 3.78 ft * min

Foot-minutes isn't a unit I'm aware of (probably is, but I'm not aware of it's use). The TeeJet charts also give oz/min for the nozzles. That will tell you how many minutes it takes to output 1 gallon with a given nozzle. There is another step you're missing there, but I'm still trying to figure the math out. You need to calculate how long it takes you to cover 1000 sq ft in 20" strips at 3 mph and then multiple the nozzle's oz/min for the given pressure you're at to calculate total output. I assume that is what TeeJet has done for you.


----------



## DannyBoy2k

Ah, I figured it out. OK, so take a TT11004 @ 50 PSI. It's supposed to put out 0.45 gpm at that pressure.

1000 ft * ft / 20 in = 1000 ft * ft / 1.67 ft = ~600 ft
600 ft * 1 min / 264 ft = 2.27 minutes
2.27 min * 0.45 g / 1 min = 1.02 gallons

So, it all matches TeeJet's table.


----------



## nineback

I like your math better. Thanks for the detailed reply. I should have known better.



DannyBoy2k said:


> Ah, I figured it out. OK, so take a TT11004 @ 50 PSI. It's supposed to put out 0.45 gpm at that pressure.
> 
> 1000 ft * ft / 20 in = 1000 ft * ft / 1.67 ft = ~600 ft
> 600 ft * 1 min / 264 ft = 2.27 minutes
> 2.27 min * 0.45 g = 1.02 gallons
> 
> So, it all matches TeeJet's table.


----------



## kwoody51

Anyone use Floodjet nozzle for dropping down Prodiamine or Kelp products?

If so what spacing are they designed for (same 20" as the air induction nozzle?)

I have blue floodjet, as recommended by LCN but also have red air induction per Ware's recco.

Feel like things are VERY well documented on how to use the red air induction nozzle, but less so on Floodjet and curious if folks feel like the air induction is a 'better' choice for apps done around the yard.

Thanks!

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/tf-vs5-turbo-floodjet-wide-angle-flat

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/ai11004-vs-ai-teejet-air-induction-flat


----------



## Bombers

Teejets are nice because the color coding indicates the same output (pacing, oz/min, volume/min, etc...) across all their different nozzles. Once you calibrate to a color, you can buy different nozzles of the same color and don't have to recalibrate. The only difference is the droplet size for different applications (foliar, soil, drift management). If you have multiple colors, I'd suggest sticking to one you like and buy that same color from now on. And for homeowners, 2-3 is the most you'll ever need.


----------



## Ware

kwoody51 said:


> Anyone use Floodjet nozzle for dropping down Prodiamine or Kelp products?
> 
> If so what spacing are they designed for (same 20" as the air induction nozzle?)
> 
> I have blue floodjet, as recommended by LCN but also have red air induction per Ware's recco.
> 
> Feel like things are VERY well documented on how to use the red air induction nozzle, but less so on FloodJet and curious if folks feel like the air induction is a 'better' choice for apps done around the yard.
> 
> Thanks!


FloodJets have optimum spacing/height recommendations like other TeeJet nozzles, but it depends on your nozzle orientation. FloodJets are not always aimed perpendicular to the ground like traditional nozzles, so TeeJet puts an asterisk on their numbers and says the critical factor is to achieve a minimum 30% overlap:


----------



## kwoody51

Bombers said:


> Teejets are nice because the color coding indicates the same output (pacing, oz/min, volume/min, etc...) across all their different nozzles. Once you calibrate to a color, you can buy different nozzles of the same color and don't have to recalibrate. The only difference is the droplet size for different applications (foliar, soil, drift management). If you have multiple colors, I'd suggest sticking to one you like and buy that same color from now on. And for homeowners, 2-3 is the most you'll ever need.


Totally agree on color and GPM. Part of reason I got the blue floodjet was it's a little more GPM which will enable to me to go a little faster (if I want vs the red).

This is my 1st year with battery powered sprayer so I'm leaning heavily on the info on this site to help guide me. I think 3MPH and the red air induction nozzle is what I'll use but wondered about why air induction preference vs floodjet.

Seems there is limited discussion on the floodjet and from my reading on teejet site that might be a 'better' nozzle for soil based apps due to it's larger droplet size (nozzle color aside). As said though I'm just getting into this so I have no real world experience.


----------



## kwoody51

Ware said:


> kwoody51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone use Floodjet nozzle for dropping down Prodiamine or Kelp products?
> 
> If so what spacing are they designed for (same 20" as the air induction nozzle?)
> 
> I have blue floodjet, as recommended by LCN but also have red air induction per Ware's recco.
> 
> Feel like things are VERY well documented on how to use the red air induction nozzle, but less so on FloodJet and curious if folks feel like the air induction is a 'better' choice for apps done around the yard.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> FloodJets have optimum spacing/height recommendations like other TeeJet nozzles, but it depends on your nozzle orientation. FloodJets are not always aimed perpendicular to the ground like traditional nozzles, so TeeJet puts an asterisk on their numbers and says the critical factor is to achieve a minimum 30% overlap:
Click to expand...

Thanks @Ware, didn't see that info, very helpful!

Any reason you prefer the air induction nozzles for soil based applications? I saw your earlier posting/ pictures about droplet size onto paper. Didn't look like floodjet was part of that test though.

Know I'm 100% trying to learn, not trying to start a debate. The engineer in me just wants to be able to explain to myself why one might be better suited than another 

In my basic driveway test the Air induction nozzle seems like it had more even coverage (albeit smaller drops) vs the floodjet with it's large droplet size was more patchy.


----------



## Ware

kwoody51 said:


> Thanks @Ware, didn't see that info, very helpful!
> 
> Any reason you prefer the air induction nozzles for soil based applications? I saw your earlier posting/ pictures about droplet size onto paper. Didn't look like floodjet was part of that test though.
> 
> Know I'm 100% trying to learn, not trying to start a debate. The engineer in me me just wants to be able to explain to myself why one might be better suited than another


I run a boom with the the nozzle bodies pointed perpendicular to the ground, so the AIXR's are plug and play for me - right down to using the same Quick TeeJet Caps as other popular nozzles like the Turbo TeeJet. FloodJet style nozzles are really designed to run in the orientation shown below. You'll sometimes see people like GCI Pete run them upside down to achieve a super wide spray pattern, but I'm not sure that was the intent of the design.


----------



## Ware

There is nothing wrong with using FloodJets. TeeJet makes a catalog full of nozzles for a reason. They just don't fit my setup.


----------



## butwhy

Ware said:


> Pascal-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought the XR11004-VS to apply my post emergent herbicide. while the 110° angle makes it great for broadcast spray i'm having a hard time with spot spraying. Unless my nozzle is almost touching the weed leaf , I get a ~1 feet band every time I pull the trigger. any recommendation on how to get a "tighter" band for spot spraying ?
> 
> 
> 
> When spot spraying with a selective herbicide, your technique (nozzle height, etc.) should really be the same as if you were broadcast spraying. The only difference is you're not spraying the whole lawn. This way your calibration remains the same. If spot spraying with a non-selective herbicide, you may be better off with an adjustable cone type nozzle.
Click to expand...

Hello,

I've been lurking and trying to gather knowledge to help out with spraying for weeds. I know this post was from a year ago but I doubt recommendations would have changed much.
From what I understand from this comment is that it doesn't matter what nozzle I use for spot spraying, right? The most important part is technique.

Maybe I'm obsessing over this too much but I don't want to damage my lawn. I plan on applying Dismiss NXT (selective, right?) on the sedge/kyllinga running rampant in my yard. I have a white Floodjet already for my backpack sprayer, but many have recommended the AIXR11004 and the XR11004. Would those be better? 
Appreciate the help.


----------



## DannyBoy2k

@butwhy , the most important thing is that you don't want to over apply any product. Blanket spraying is a little easier for me than spot spraying because I can put it exactly how much I need for 1k (or 2k, 4k, etc) and just spray over that whole area. With spot spraying, you kind of have to guess have much area you're going to spray (100 sq ft, 200 sq ft, etc.) and then make that much product.

The point of the post you quoted is that the technique is the same. Many people, when they are spot spraying, tend to stand in one area and just soak the crap out of it thinking that will work better, but that's what's more than likely to hurt your turf. You should spot spray like you blanket spray - walk forward at a constant pace and just pull the trigger when you're over the area you want to spray. Don't stop walking when you start spraying.

As for tips, Dismiss NXTs label says "Dismiss NXT herbicide is absorbed by shoots, foliage and roots." It also specifically mentions under the "Ground Equipment", "Hand Operated Sprayers" section using a fan tip nozzle. I think most people would use a XR tip or an AIXR (if you need more drift control) when spraying Dismiss (or other kinds of post emergent weed controls). Your FloodJet would be better for soil products like preemergents.

~Dan


----------



## Ware

@DannyBoy2k nailed it. :thumbup:

Take the Dismiss NXT label for example. It says St. Augustine is tolerant to Dismiss NXT if applied at rates between 0.234-0.350 fl oz per thousand. If your sprayer is calibrated for something like 1 gallon per thousand, you would add up to 0.350 oz of product to a gallon of water and spray it over 1,000 sq ft. The technique you would use to to spot spray should really be the same. If instead you stopped and hosed down each weed with the same concentration of product, you would run the risk of damaging the tolerant turf.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Anyone with a northern tool 41 gal trailer boom sprayer adapted it to accept Tjet nozzles? Not sure what tips are on it now but I'd like to upgrade and need to know what's involved.


----------



## kstall

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Anyone with a northern tool 41 gal trailer boom sprayer adapted it to accept Tjet nozzles? Not sure what tips are on it now but I'd like to upgrade and need to know what's involved.


Wondering the same thing about the 31 gallon sprayer that I have.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

kstall said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a northern tool 41 gal trailer boom sprayer adapted it to accept Tjet nozzles? Not sure what tips are on it now but I'd like to upgrade and need to know what's involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering the same thing about the 31 gallon sprayer that I have.
Click to expand...

These are the tips I have now, they screw on and also have the check valve screens inside.


----------



## Ware

UFG8RMIKE said:


> These are the tips I have now, they screw on and also have the check valve screens inside.


Looks like you should be able to use any regular TeeJet with the appropriate Quick TeeJet Cap.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Ware said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are the tips I have now, they screw on and also have the check valve screens inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you should be able to use any regular TeeJet with the appropriate Quick TeeJet Cap.
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking. I haven't killed myself trying but I need to find the Tjet locally and take one of these in with me to compare.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Looks like the 41 gallon Northern Tool sprayer uses Hypro F110-08 Tips.


----------



## Ware

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Looks like the 41 gallon Northern Tool sprayer uses Hypro F110-08 Tips.


That's the equivalent of a TeeJet XR11008.


----------



## CDR

Has anyone tried to chnage out the nozzle head on the new ryobi one backpack sprayer for the teejets….did it work or do you need like a full new wand?


----------



## disordderly

CDR said:


> Has anyone tried to chnage out the nozzle head on the new ryobi one backpack sprayer for the teejets….did it work or do you need like a full new wand?


If you're talking about the 4 gallon 20v then Yes. I bought the sprayer last year and it works with the AIXR and XR nozzles. No adapter needed.

You don't need a new wand but that dfw wand would be an excellent upgrade.


----------



## TurtleManRoshi

Ware said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a lot to think about. I just got the 20v backpack sprayer and need to figure out what tips to use with it now. I thought it would be simpler but that's a lot of variables lol
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of information above, but I would break it down or simplify it like this:
> 
> 
> Figure out which color nozzle produces your desired flow (e.g. 1gal per thousand).
> Order a nozzle rated excellent for contact products and a nozzle rated excellent for systemic products in that color.
> 
> I really only use two nozzle styles - a red XR/XRC (for contact products) and a red AI/AIC (for systemic products).
Click to expand...

Would I be limited to choosing a nozzle that is better designed (finer particle size wise) to fit the operating pressure of my battery sprayer for spot spraying?

I am interested in getting a smaller battery powered sprayer such as this for spot spraying. Mostly for certainty at this point to get rid of sedges.

https://www.harborfreight.com/20v-lithium-ion-cordless-1-gallon-chemical-sprayer-tool-only-57230.html

The specs state operating pressure up to 28 psi, so I was thinking of going for Mightyquinn's suggestion of the XR110015-VP XR TeeJet Extended Range would be ideal. That's if I can adapt the nozzle tip to fit TeeJet.



I am not looking to blanket spray, but I have fears of herbicide burn from over applying from seeing some photos around this site.

Maybe I am overthinking this for spot spraying. I mostly see calibration videos for blanket spraying using walking speed in their calculations, but when spot spraying I'll basically be 0 mph.


----------



## dpainter68

@UFG8RMIKE Did you upgrade your nozzles to the TeeJet yet? I (finally) purchased the 41 gallon sprayer and will pick it up tomorrow. Been looking at it to replace my 31 gallon for at least a year now and it's on sale for $60 off so I finally pulled the trigger. I was also trying to decide if I should pick up some check valve bodies to replace the ones it comes with. I figured I'd wait and see how much it drips after shut-off before I started making upgrades.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

dpainter68 said:


> @UFG8RMIKE Did you upgrade your nozzles to the TeeJet yet? I (finally) purchased the 41 gallon sprayer and will pick it up tomorrow. Been looking at it to replace my 31 gallon for at least a year now and it's on sale for $60 off so I finally pulled the trigger. I was also trying to decide if I should pick up some check valve bodies to replace the ones it comes with. I figured I'd wait and see how much it drips after shut-off before I started making upgrades.


I did not, the 41 gallon sprayer apparently already has upgraded Hypro nozzles and they offer a huge assortment of tips. Hypro is apparently owned by Pentair. I do still need to figure out what check valve strainers it uses. Far as I can tell, they are universal.

https://www.pentair.com/en-us/products/business-industry/agricultural-products/spray-nozzles.html

I would however consider finding an upgrade to the spray wand and hose. I don't really use it, but the one it comes with is pretty cheap. Other than that, it's a great setup.


----------



## rbvar

Appreciate a sanity check on my nozzle understanding.
- 8K sqft turf
- Walk 2 MPH
- Spraymate Tornado: 4 gal, 45 PSI
- Products I intend to spray should be ok with 0.5 gal/1000 sqft carrier: Prodiamine 65 WDG, Specticle Flo, Urea 46-0-0, Main Event, T-Nex, though 1 gal/1000 sqft is probably better.
- Teejet XR for foliar, AIXR for soil

For both those nozzles, at my walking speed and at the sprayer's PSI, green would be the right choice for the lower amount of carrier (no refills needed to do whole lawn), while blue would be right for the higher amount of carrier (refill needed between front and back yard).

Is that right, or are there other factors I'm missing?


----------



## LawnChief19

My Northstar 41 gal unit I bought in March has TeeJet nozzles. It's marked on them. It has the red check valve strainers. I use any of my TeeJet nozzles on it. The red check valve strainer however will not work with my AIC nozzles. I know that that has been covered somewhere on this thread many pages back.....The AIC nozzles have to use a regular strainer. This is not a big issue for me. A few drips of pre-em or Bifen doesn't cause issues.


----------



## Alowan

Why not the turbo Twinjet for all applications - it looks to be rated as excellent across the board? It looks to be better or equal the turbo teejet across the board.


----------



## Ware

Alowan said:


> Why not the turbo Twinjet for all applications - it looks to be rated as excellent across the board? It looks to be better or equal the turbo teejet across the board.


I experimented with the TwinJets. They look good on paper, but there wasn't enough space between the boom and the tires on my Spreader-Mate to use them. Same with a hand wand - it is a little awkward with the one stream spraying back toward you. At 20" off the ground the two spray streams are theoretically almost 2ft apart at ground level. That gap also makes spot spraying awkward.

Great choice in the right setup though. :thumbup:


----------



## Alowan

Hope someone can clarify this for me

Where I am everything is in Bar instead of Psi. Usually that dosent give me problems - however comparing TeeJet Nozzles it does.
My sprayer can spray with varibale pressure up to 5,5 bar (80 psi ish).
However looking at the charts for both Teejet in Bar and Teejet in Psi it looks like it is coarser for the Bar chat than the Psi Chart at comparable pressures?





Fx TT11004 at 60 psi is rated at Medium but for 4 bar it is rated as coarse?

Oh and another question.

*If I was to spray a very small space but I want the added control of a second application aka. two passes - could I potentially just have a second tip that is half the gallons pr 1000 of the one I normally use. Say a red for high volume low concentration stuff and a yellow for low volume high concentration stuff?*


----------



## DannyBoy2k

Afraid I can't answer your first question, but as for your second:



Alowan said:


> If I was to spray a very small space but I want the added control of a second application aka. two passes - could I potentially just have a second tip that is half the gallons pr 1000 of the one I normally use. Say a red for high volume low concentration stuff and a yellow for low volume high concentration stuff?


Yes, if you want to keep your walking speed the same and be able to do 2 passes instead of one, you can just pick a nozzle that sprays half the amount as the nozzle you would use for a 1 pass application. It really is that straightforward. Of course, the smaller nozzle will be a more fine spray for the same pressure, so you would need to take that into account if it matters for the product you are applying. If you reduce the pressure, you reduce the flow rate, so there is a balancing act there.

Alternatively, if the product you are applying is forgiving (like it says you could apply this in 1 to 2 gallons of water per 1k sq ft), you could just use the same nozzle as you would use for 1 pass and double the amount of water you are using to make it 2 passes. If your sprayer won't hold that much, you can put half the product in and spray, then put the other half of the product in and spray again.

~Dan


----------



## Alowan

DannyBoy2k said:


> Afraid I can't answer your first question, but as for your second:
> 
> 
> 
> Alowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to spray a very small space but I want the added control of a second application aka. two passes - could I potentially just have a second tip that is half the gallons pr 1000 of the one I normally use. Say a red for high volume low concentration stuff and a yellow for low volume high concentration stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you want to keep your walking speed the same and be able to do 2 passes instead of one, you can just pick a nozzle that sprays half the amount as the nozzle you would use for a 1 pass application. It really is that straightforward. Of course, the smaller nozzle will be a more fine spray for the same pressure, so you would need to take that into account if it matters for the product you are applying. If you reduce the pressure, you reduce the flow rate, so there is a balancing act there.
> 
> Alternatively, if the product you are applying is forgiving (like it says you could apply this in 1 to 2 gallons of water per 1k sq ft), you could just use the same nozzle as you would use for 1 pass and double the amount of water you are using to make it 2 passes. If your sprayer won't hold that much, you can put half the product in and spray, then put the other half of the product in and spray again.
> 
> ~Dan
Click to expand...

The double the Carrier Thing did I think About. But I think my low volume stuff is fungicides and herbicides.. and those is afaik not super great if I dillute too much?


----------



## DannyBoy2k

Alowan said:


> The double the Carrier Thing did I think About. But I think my low volume stuff is fungicides and herbicides.. and those is afaik not super great if I dillute too much?


Yeah, going to be totally dependent on the thing you are applying. I sprayed Q4 Plus this weekend (herbicide) and it is one of those that says you can use "Use 50 to 220 gal./A (1.2 to 5.0gal./1000 sq. ft.)". Others may not be as forgiving. Gotta go with the label.

~Dan


----------



## Alowan

I recived my nozzles today. But they sent the TTI instead of the TT...

Was a bit confused with the very coarse droplets in the beginning until I figured it out...

Now I am wondering why the AIXR is suggested rather than the TTI for soil applied products?

Edit: And bonus question - I get a TT replacement. Would it make sense to use the TTI for PreEm and the TT for all other applications? (My original plan was ot use TT for everything - but since I have the other one...)


----------



## Ware

Alowan said:


> …Now I am wondering why the AIXR is suggested rather than the TTI for soil applied products?


Mostly because if you use Quick TeeJet Caps the XR, TT, and AIXR all use the same one. But again, TeeJet makes a catalog full of nozzles for a reason. Use what works for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Alowan

Ware said:


> Alowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> …Now I am wondering why the AIXR is suggested rather than the TTI for soil applied products?
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly because if you use Quick TeeJet Caps the XR, TT, and AIXR all use the same one. But again, TeeJet makes a catalog full of nozzles for a reason. Use what works for you. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I knew There Was a good reason. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## UltimateLawn

Alowan said:


> Where I am everything is in Bar instead of Psi. Usually that dosent give me problems - however comparing TeeJet Nozzles it does.
> My sprayer can spray with varibale pressure up to 5,5 bar (80 psi ish).
> However looking at the charts for both Teejet in Bar and Teejet in Psi it looks like it is coarser for the Bar chat than the Psi Chart at comparable pressures?
> 
> Fx TT11004 at 60 psi is rated at Medium but for 4 bar it is rated as coarse?


Are these the same volume units? Is it for gallons per minute or maybe liters per minute...or perhaps fluid ounces per second vs ml per second? Something tells me that a Turbojet chart that is based on Bars for pressure probably has volume in Metric units as well.

If not, can you send the screenshot for each of the full grids including titles for each column?


----------



## Alowan

UltimateLawn said:


> Alowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I am everything is in Bar instead of Psi. Usually that dosent give me problems - however comparing TeeJet Nozzles it does.
> My sprayer can spray with varibale pressure up to 5,5 bar (80 psi ish).
> However looking at the charts for both Teejet in Bar and Teejet in Psi it looks like it is coarser for the Bar chat than the Psi Chart at comparable pressures?
> 
> Fx TT11004 at 60 psi is rated at Medium but for 4 bar it is rated as coarse?
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the same volume units? Is it for gallons per minute or maybe liters per minute...or perhaps fluid ounces per second vs ml per second? Something tells me that a Turbojet chart that is based on Bars for pressure probably has volume in Metric units as well.
> 
> If not, can you send the screenshot for each of the full grids including titles for each column?
Click to expand...

They are not same volume (one is gal/min and the other is l/min)

However.. the coarseness (ie fine, medium, extra course etc) should be the same?


----------



## shifco

Great info in this thread and hence looking to upgrade my My4Sons sprayer to TeeJets. Have a few questions in red below for any experts. Hoping I am on the right track.

Planning to get:

Adapter: TeeJet QJT8360-NYB --- for a nice no drip, ChemSaver -- Allows for Quick Connect setup and a screen?


Nozzle: XRC11004-VS --- red 110, Quick Connect -- for foliar

Nozzle: AIC11004-VS --- red 110, Quick Connect -- for soil apps

Nozzle: TT11004-VP --- Turbo TeeJet -- NOTE - NOT Quick Connect -- What cap or connector do I need to pair this with for the Quick Connect??


Screen a 50 mesh screen -- Does this simply fit into the Adapter above??


Adapter connection to the My4Sons wand??? -- I wasn't sure if the Adapter above can screw right directly on to the My4Sons wand?? which I think is a M14x1.5 mm thread ?? or do I need one more part?

Main reason for this setup is the no drip and quick connect ability, and a screen to avoid any clogs.
Missing anything for success?


----------



## stotea

shifco said:


> Great info in this thread and hence looking to upgrade my My4Sons sprayer to TeeJets. Have a few questions in red below for any experts. Hoping I am on the right track.
> 
> Planning to get:
> 
> Adapter: TeeJet QJT8360-NYB --- for a nice no drip, ChemSaver -- Allows for Quick Connect setup and a screen?
> 
> 
> Nozzle: XRC11004-VS --- red 110, Quick Connect -- for foliar
> 
> Nozzle: AIC11004-VS --- red 110, Quick Connect -- for soil apps
> 
> Nozzle: TT11004-VP --- Turbo TeeJet -- NOTE - NOT Quick Connect -- What cap or connector do I need to pair this with for the Quick Connect??
> 
> 
> Screen a 50 mesh screen -- Does this simply fit into the Adapter above??
> 
> 
> Adapter connection to the My4Sons wand??? -- I wasn't sure if the Adapter above can screw right directly on to the My4Sons wand?? which I think is a M14x1.5 mm thread ?? or do I need one more part?
> 
> Main reason for this setup is the no drip and quick connect ability, and a screen to avoid any clogs.
> Missing anything for success?


TBH, I don't think you need the Turbo nozzle if you're getting the AIC and XRC. If you're set on the Turbo, though, you'll need the 25611/25612 quick cap (25611 is cap only and 25612 is cap & gasket).

Yes, the filter fits into the adapter/nozzle body.

On paper, you need some sort of M14-to-11/16" adapter that probably doesn't exist. In reality, the solution is thankfully much simpler: thread tape. I've had a leak-free connection for 4 years between one of the plastic 45-degree nozzle bodies included with the M4S sprayer and the QJT-NYB Quick TeeJet adapter. The QJT-NYB has the same threads as the adapter you linked, so I assume this method would work for you, too. You may need to use ample thread tape and give it a bit of elbow greese, but, like I said, I haven't had any leaks with my setup.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Does anyone have a Bauer harbor freight 4 gallon backpack sprayer? I want to change the nozzle to a tee jet. It looks like the same size adaptor but when I try to screw it on the threads must be different.

I have a metal wand on my other set up but the Bauer wand is plastic. Can anyone guide me in the right direction for an adaptor? Thx


----------



## stotea

NJ-lawn said:


> Does anyone have a Bauer harbor freight 4 gallon backpack sprayer? I want to change the nozzle to a tee jet. It looks like the same size adaptor but when I try to screw it on the threads must be different.
> 
> I have a metal wand on my other set up but the Bauer wand is plastic. Can anyone guide me in the right direction for an adaptor? Thx


The wand looks like it might be the same as the M4S stock wand. If so, it's likely M14x1.5 or M18x1.5. You could try some thread tape and elbow grease, but you risk ruining the threads. Alternatively, you could just cut the hose just before the handle/wand and replace it with a TeeJet wand so the threads are guaranteed to work with TeeJet nozzles and accessories.


----------



## shifco

Thanks @stotea for the response. Going to grab everything hopefully this week. Your post helps. My reason for getting the Turbo Teejet as well is it allows for a little more control in case of a light breeze. Figure I will give it a go. I also will likely get the adapter you mentioned as opposed to the no-drip. Probably doesn't matter too much and less to worry about. Thanks again


----------



## shifco

For those with the My4Sons sprayer, the connection @stotea mentioned worked great. See photo at:


http://imgur.com/gUN4ktI


Marking out 1k and using max pressure, I walked 1k in about 3 min 30 seconds. For the Red 11004 it used 1.06 gals. A test of Gray 11006 used 1.6 gals.

I plan to use the Gray 06 for AMS applications as I didn't use enough carrier with my old nozzle (and had super uneven spray) so as you can imagine that went really well.  

Thanks again and hope this helps others who might be making the switch as well.


----------



## stotea

Nice! Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## dpainter68

LawnChief19 said:


> My Northstar 41 gal unit I bought in March has TeeJet nozzles. It's marked on them. It has the red check valve strainers. I use any of my TeeJet nozzles on it. The red check valve strainer however will not work with my AIC nozzles. I know that that has been covered somewhere on this thread many pages back.....The AIC nozzles have to use a regular strainer. This is not a big issue for me. A few drips of pre-em or Bifen doesn't cause issues.


Well I'll be darned, so does mine. I'm embarrassed to say it took me almost 2 months to get my sprayer unboxed and put together, but I just pulled the spray nozzle off and it's a teejet. Now I just have to get it calibrated and figure out for sure what speed I'm spraying, etc. This thing is massive compared to the 31 gallon...


----------



## hawkman248

The TeeJet catalog (and website) has a great section on calibration. The charts others have included here are an excellent (and necessary) resource, for sure. I used to do agronomic research for a land-grant university and we used CO2-pressurized backpacks sprayers, tractor sprayers, etc. I referred to these charts frequently.

They have a formula for finding the gallons per minute (GPM) of a nozzle needed. If you were walking 3mph, with a hand-held boom with nozzles spaced at 20 inches, and wanting to apply a rate of 20 gallons per acre, you would use this formula: (3 mph X 20 inches X 20gpa) and divide by 5940. The answer for this example is 0.20GPM (gallons per minute).

I would then take that number, go to the TeeJet chart for the corresponding nozzle I wanted to use, scroll down the GPM column and find a nozzle that could achieve that GPM at a reasonable pressure. For example, I might avoid the low and high pressures. Generally, I'd shoot for 30psi.

So, if I was looking at TeeJet's Turbo TwinJet (an excellent nozzle with excellent drift control), I'd be looking at the yellow, purple, and maybe blue nozzles.



Of course, if you want to walk or drive faster or slower, you can change that in the formula.

Note that this chart refers to a 20-inch spacing between these nozzles. They aren't meant to be used at wider settings. Floodjets and others are good for the 40-inch spacing found on lawn-tractor pull-behind sprayers.


----------



## Ori05

I have a Petratools HD2000 backpack sprayer that has a psi of 60-80 which is quite high.

I was doing my research and I'm having a hard time deciding what tips to use. I'm looking for a blanket coverage for Tenacity and NExt products.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

I have long legs and believe that ide walk at the 3-5 mph range.

My year is 5000sqft


----------



## 2xjtn

This is EXACTLY how I approach it as well. AIC's all the way for me as its usually windy here. Yellow, Blue and Reds on hand for pretty much all my applications, both on my Permagreen (12 gallon) and Gator (50 gallon) setups.
Cheers


----------

